# NEW ZEALAND [TRAVEL + TOURISM]



## Guest

*Top travel writers choose New Zealand among best*​
4:00 AM Saturday Nov 7, 2009









Writers for the travel bible Lonely Planet revealed this week they have picked New Zealand as one of the top 10 countries to visit next year. New Zealand features frequently in its annual Best in Travel guide, with several activities for some amazing experiences listed among what the writers reckon are the world's best. But the world-beating sights aren't reserved for overseas tourists, so here are four of the highlights selected by the travel expert from New Zealand's "spine-tingling vistas" and "spectacular landscapes".

*OTAGO PENINSULA*









by André Pipa​
Lonely Planet describes the peninsula as a "near-compulsory excursion" with the royal albatross colony and one of the world's rarest penguins, the yellow-eyed penguin, or hoiho. The peninsula features in the Best in Travel book in the Super Cycling Routes section for having "one of the best day rides in the country" and in the Top 10 for Twitchers section for the bird-watching at Taiaroa Head - "the world's only mainland royal albatross breeding ground, where you can observe the incredible spectacle of soaring albatrosses, with up to 3m wingspans, coming into land like a succession of 747s". The "photogenic" peninsula gets yet another mention in the Top 10 Places to Walk Your Dog section of dog-friendly walking trails.

*TONGARIRO CROSSING*









by msdstefan​
Writers recommend the crossing as one of New Zealand's life-changing experiences: "Explore the pulsating volcanic landscape of the Tongariro National Park and tackle the Tongariro Crossing, rated as the world's finest day hike. "Reputedly the best one-day walk in NZ, the Tongariro Alpine Crossing traverses spectacular volcanic geography, from an active crater to steaming vents and beautiful coloured lakes." It warns the tramp is exhausting and should not be taken lightly because weather can change without warning.

*PARAGLIDING IN QUEENSTOWN*









by Str1ke​
Best in Travel recommends the South Island's adventure hotspot, which is where the sport took off in New Zealand in the mid-1980s. "For the ultimate heart-stopper take a helicopter to Bowen Peak before leaping from its 1800m-high summit." It also lists hang-gliding among the activities to get your adrenaline going by air. Writer Brett Atkinson describes his experience: "When you're surrounded by some of the world's most spectacular scenery, does it really make sense to experience it in a brief burst of a few terror-stricken seconds? ... [But] a few seconds after take-off I know I've made the right decision ... and yes, it really does feel like you're flying."

*KAYAKING IN THE ABEL TASMAN NATIONAL PARK*









by joeforjette​
The country's most visited national park also features as a life-changing experience. "Kayaking around the blissfully desolate beaches, coves and bays of Abel Tasman National Park; sleep under canvas for the ultimate escapist adventure."


----------



## Guest

*NZ whale venture scoops top tourism award*​
10:35 AM Thursday Nov 12, 2009

















by pixmad









by f0rbe5​
Whale Watch Kaikoura has been named the supreme winner at this year's Responsible Tourism Awards in London. The international accolades are awarded annually and recognise tourism ventures operating in a way that respects and benefits both the destination and the local people. Whale Watch Kaikoura's CEO, Kauahi Ngapora, said it was humbling to be chosen as the best from among the world's leading responsible tourism operators.

"This award is a mark of success for not only Whale Watch Kaikoura but to the many people of our community who support the success of our business and provide true hospitality to the many tens of thousands of people who visit Kaikoura," he said.Whale Watch Kaikoura is owned and operated by Ngati Kuri, a hapu of the South Island's Ngai Tahu tribe. It was formed in response to Kaikoura's declining economy in the late 1980s, when hapu leaders realised that a tourism venture based around the area's sperm whales could hold the key to unemploment problems amongst local Maori.

It's a business plan which impressed the awards judges, who said it was rare to see a tourism initiative "developed from the ground up by a local community to such a successful and grand scale". "Whale Watch Kaikoura provides consistently responsible whale watching tours with minimal impacts. The founding of the enterprise by four Maori families has demonstrated that the local Maori community can not only grow a considerable tourism business, but, more significantly, use that business to buy back their ancestral land for the benefit of the indigenous people and their cultural identity," they said in naming the venture this year's supreme winner.

Since its launch, Whale Watch Kaikoura has grown to become one of New Zealand's most famous tourist attractions, with more than 100,000 visitors a year taking the chance to get up close and personal with the region's ocean giants. Twenty-two years on, the company continues to expand. A sixth vessel was added to its Kaikoura fleet earlier this month and last year it invested $5m in a joint venture with Sea World on Australia's Gold Coast to provide their whale watching. Whale Watch Kaikoura chairman Wally Stone says the company's ongoing success is down to its sustainability and responsibility as a host. "Bill Solomon [Whale Watch Kaikoura's founder] instilled a deep respect for the environment and a strong sense of community in our organisation from our first day of operation. "It is a deep respect for the environment that embraces responsibility for the protection and nurturing of our natural resources to ensure they remain gifts we can continue share."

Another local winner in this year's Responsible Tourism Awards is YHA Wellington, which was named best large hotel. Judges said the hotel employed a host of innovative initiatives and went "above and beyond regular hotel practice to engage and communicate with their guests around issues of sustainability in an upbeat and inspiring way". Its 'Tree Planting Day' for guests was among initiatives praised by the judges.


----------



## Guest

*Wellington: Creative City*​

















by mickstone1​
As I stand on Queen's Wharf bracing myself against a stiff southerly, I think that Lauris Edmond hit the nail on the head when she wrote this about Wellington: "It's true you can't live here by chance, you have to do and be, not simply watch or even describe. This is the city of action, the world headquarters of the verb." I am on a Walk Wellington tour and we have just crossed The City to Sea Bridge from Civic Square when I spy Edmond's quote, part of the waterfront Writers Walk.

I am a born-and-bred Wellingtonian who defected to that large metropolis in the north a number of years ago, and I am back in my home city for the weekend to view it as a tourist. You had to have imagination to "do and be" in Wellington when I was growing up in its windswept western suburbs. These days the stylishness and activity of the city is palpable. The place is one big sculpture walk for a start. I do not exaggerate when I say there is artwork on practically every corner - the Protoplasm sculpture on the corner of Lambton Quay and Hunter St that changes with the wind is a personal favourite.

Within a stone's throw are two big steel walls of Braille known as Invisible City and the bronze of city father John Plimmer. An elderly Japanese artist with an obsession for polka dots may not, at first blush, seem like everyone's cup of tea, but if you have no other artistic experience this year go to the Yayoi Kusama exhibition at the City Gallery. This avant-garde gallery is known for its edgy events, and as soon as you round the corner into Civic Square you will see that director Paula Savage and her team have done it again.

Because some of her art could not be brought to New Zealand, 80-year-old Kusama decided to create two new works especially for the Kiwi exhibition - including covering the gallery's facade in brightly coloured, vinyl polka dots. It is one of only three installations she has ever done on the exteriors of buildings and there has been worldwide interest in the Wellington work. Sticking dots on a building is not as easy as it sounds and very nearly didn't happen. Permission had to be gained from the relevant authorities, the original architectural plans for the Art Deco building had to be dug out and sent to Japan, and then the gallery needed to find funding for the scaffolding and other equipment necessary to put the work in place.

Inside, the exhibition contains installations that defy the imagination. Check out Fireflies on the Water - a darkened, mirrored and watery infinity room filled with red, yellow and turquoise fairy lights. Or Invisible Life - a maze of convex, round mirrors leading into a tangerine room covered in black polka dots, with large tangerine- and black-spotted, Mr Blobby-like blow-ups. Walk back through the maze and you reach a room that is the exact mirror image - black with tangerine dots and similarly patterned Mr Blobbies.

If that doesn't blow your mind try the 60s lounge room covered in fluorescent red, orange, blue and green dots, and the infinity room chocker with white and red polka-dotted mushrooming blobs. It's not all about hardcore contemporary art, of course, and while we're here, Wellington is in full World of Wearable Art (WOW) swing. The sound of credit cards being flexed fills the air as planeloads of 35-plus ladies swarm into town. Held just as Fashion Week winds up in Auckland, it's hard not to notice the contrast - while the former caters to the fashionistas and media denizens, WOW captures the imagination of the whole city.

The part costume design, part craft event is not easy to define, but it is a fabulous show and hugely popular. And it's becoming evermore international - entrants this year hailed from 10 countries, and the Supreme Award winner was Alaskan David Walker with his Lady of the Wood, a Cinderella dress made entirely of wood panels. WOW is worth a stroll. From the audience, it's hard to get an appreciation of the wacky materials and craftsmanship that have gone into the works, and on the Wander walk, past Supreme Award winners are exhibited in various locations around town.

Fatigued from our Wellington walkings we head back to the sumptuous Victorian decor of the Museum Hotel - itself a mini exhibition with a stunning collection of New Zealand art in its foyer. But before we cross the road to the hotel we pass Regan Gentry's Green Islands sculpture outside Te Papa - cabbage trees, toi toi, manuka and flax made of No 8 fencing wire and bent as though against the capital's prevailing northwester. Having grown up tilting against that wind I immediately recognise the sentiment, wildness and exhilaration of this city perched at the end of the island. Happily, it's not only artists or dyed-in-the-wool Wellingtonians who can appreciate it.


----------



## wyfblog

*GHD IV STYLER*

*New GHD IV Salon Styler* *GHD Pretty Pink* *GHD RARE GHD IV STYLER KISS* *SAVE 20%-40% OFF*


----------



## dutchmaster

Truly amazing country! Safe, peaceful and COMPLETLY beautiful!


----------



## Guest

*Hilton opens deluxe Lake Taupo Hotel*​10:30 AM Tuesday Nov 17, 2009

















by Fraser P​
Tourism centre Taupo gets a boost in the arm today with the opening of a luxury hotel. The $55m Hilton Lake Taupo offers 113 deluxe guest rooms, suites and apartments. One wing of the hotel is the bulding previously known as the historic Terraces Hotel, built in 1889 and now completely re-furbished. The other wing has been purpose-built for the new hotel.

"We are delighted that we have been able to retain the character of the original Victorian building and incorporate some of the same charm into the new Mountain Wing", said Martin Rinck, President Hilton Worldwide Asia Pacific. Close to 100 people in the region have already been employed by the hotel. The opening of Hilton Lake Taupo is the first stage in the development - the second stage will feature a conference centre due to open in 2010.


----------



## Milan Luka

Good work Sydney, another top thread.

Where do you find the time mate?


----------



## Guest

dutchmaster said:


> Truly amazing country! Safe, peaceful and COMPLETLY beautiful!


Thanks mate, you are so right 



Milan Luka said:


> Good work Sydney, another top thread.
> 
> Where do you find the time mate?


Thanks ML ... pure blood, sweat and tears  Keeping me busy distracts me from having lewd and "evil" thoughts :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Australasia's leading boutique Hotel - The Spire Hotel*​4:00 AM Wednesday Nov 18, 2009

















by shortie66​
Queenstown's The Spire Hotel was voted Australasia's leading boutique hotel in the World Travel Awards. Auckland-based Martin Hughes Architecture Interiors did the fitout. Stewart Harris from the firm said he was inspired to create a contrast to the traditional lodge-styled accommodation prevalent in the district. So he went for a New York-style theme, particularly in the bar and restaurant.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport wins best in Australasia award*​Wednesday, 18 November 2009, 9:25 am

















by Jestyr​
Auckland Airport has been voted the best airport in Australasia in the 2009 World Travel Awards announced a few days ago in London. Auckland Airport's chief executive, Simon Moutter, said, “The recognition of Auckland Airport in the 2009 World Travel Awards is extremely satisfying. Each new award we receive is a testament to the enormous amount of work we are doing with our airport partners – including airlines, border agencies, and baggage-handlers – to provide a world-class passenger experience”. This award follows on from the successes of Auckland Airport in the recent 2009 Skytrax awards, in which Auckland was named one of the 10 best airports in the world, and the best airport in the Australia Pacific region.

Mr Moutter said, “It is fantastic to see everyone.s hard work beginning to pay off, first in the eyes of the millions of travellers who voted in the Skytrax awards, and now from the travel industry experts who voted in the World Travel Awards”. About the World Travel Awards The World Travel Awards was founded in 1993 and is recognised as a premier event which acknowledges, honours and salutes excellence in the global travel and tourism industry. The awards, described by the Wall Street Journal as the 'Oscars' of the global travel and tourism industry, revealed who are the 'best of the best' in the world.

Since World Travel Awards „burst. on to the international travel and tourism scene 16 years ago, the organisation has been making steady and significant, long term impact. Increasingly, the awards are known as raising the bar for ultimate customer service and overall business performance. Growing numbers of travel companies, airlines, operators and resorts compete to walk away with one of the coveted titles. According to the organisers, research has shown that winning a World Travel Award increases international brand recognition, building consumer loyalty. Over 1000 travel companies were nominated in 94 World categories and 14 Travel Technology categories in the Grand Final ceremony held at London.s Mayfair Hotel.


----------



## Guest

*Tourist deal for Auckland marae in China*​North Shore Times Last updated 05:00 19/11/2009

















by Carmelo Aquilina​
A multi-million dollar venture is putting Northcote's Awataha Marae on the international map. It has signed a cooperation agreement with a major Chinese company to open up tourism opportunities for both China and New Zealand. The venture will see Awataha building a Maori Cultural Village on a two-hectare site in Qufu City - in China's northeast province of Shandong - the birthplace of Confucius. Awataha leader and spokesman Anthony Wilson says the agreement "secures for the Maori people and New Zealand a stake in a $200 million tourism development project in the city".

"This is an important deal for us. It's a great big project and it will create not only job and training opportunities but also open up a new gateway for Maori and New Zealand culture to flourish globally," he says. Mr Wilson was in Qufu recently to formally sign the agreement with his counterparts from the New Zealand Gardens Qufu. The company is building the New Zealand Gardens theme park at the Shimenshan Scenic National Forest Park north of Qufu. The 670ha development will feature the Maori village as the main gateway to the park, tipped to attract millions of tourists from China and around the world.

The park will have a 54-hole golf course, a dairy farm, organic orchards, vineyard and winery, equestrian club, hotels, luxury villas and spa resort and an international school. "The level of investment being poured into this project is in excess of two billion Chinese yuan or around $200m. "To be part of a massive development with limitless potential is historic for Awataha and it signals a new dawn for the Maori people," he says. Awataha's part of the project would be to build and maintain the Maori village.

It will erect an exact replica of its wharenui or meeting house on the Shore and build a 36-metre tall waharoa or gateway into the complex. "The cultural protocol that we've agreed upon provides that everything comes through the village," he says. The gateway will be adorned with traditional carvings promoting the principle of kotahitanga or unity of people. He says Awataha is also able to leverage ownership of part of the village and become "stakeholders of the whole thing".

"It also opens up a direct link between New Zealand, China and the world and provides a window for Maori culture and New Zealand in general," he says. The joint venture will be formally launched in Wellington on Monday with a powerhouse delegation from China coming over for the ceremony.


----------



## Guest

*Travellers name NZ second-best destination in the World*​1:45 PM Friday Sep 4, 2009

















by f0rbe5​
New Zealand has been named the second-favourite destination in the world by readers of Conde Nast Traveller magazine. The publication's annual Readers' Travel Awards rank everything from cities, countries and islands to tour operators and spas. New Zealand topped the 'favourite countries' list last year but was pushed into second place this year by Italy, which the magazine's readers identified as having the best food, culture and climate in the world. Each country was given a mark out of 100, with Italy this year scoring an impressive 95.55. New Zealand's score was 95.18. Rounding out the top five were Turkey (94.84), Australia (94.47) and France (94.31).

Luxury Glenorchy hotel Blanket Bay was named the best leisure hotel in Australasia and the South Pacific, with Taupo's Huka Lodge, the Wairarapa's Wharekauhau Lodge and Country Estate and The Farm at Cape Kidnappers also making the top 20. Local carrier Air New Zealand also performed well in the awards, being named second-best airline for long-haul leisure travel. First place in that category was taken by Virgin Atlantic, with Qantas, British Airways and India's Kingfisher Airlines making up the top five. Air New Zealand was also singled out as having the best in-flight catering of all the long-haul carriers.

In addition to identifying winners in each category, the travel awards features a 'Top 100' list, which ranks the destinations and experiences according to the score they were given - regardless of the individual categories. This year's winner is the island of Sicily, which received a score of 95.70 out of a possible 100. New Zealand's score on the 'best countries' list gave it a spot at number four and Blanket Bay's score of 94.44 in the 'best hotels' category placed it at number 10 on the 'Top 100' list.

*Best countries*

1. Italy *2. New Zealand* 3. Turkey 4. Australia 5. France 6. Egypt 7. USA 8. South Africa 9. Spain 10. Morocco 11. Greece 12. Mexico 13. India 14. Canada 15. Thailand 16. Brazil 17. Argentina 18. Sweden 19. Portugal 20. Kenya

*Best long-haul leisure airlines*

1. Virgin Atlantic *2. Air New Zealand* 3. Qantas 4. British Airways 5. Kingfisher Airlines 6. Singapore Airlines 7. Emirates 8. Etihad Airways 9. Thai Airways 10. Cathay Pacific

*Overall best destinations and experiences*

1. Sicily (Island) 2. Rambagh Palace, Jaipur, India (Hotel) 3. Italy (Country) *4. New Zealand (Country)* 5. New York (City) 6. Maldives (Island) 7. Turkey (Country) 8. Four Seasons Hotel Firenze, Italy (Hotel) 9. Australia (Country) *10. Blanket Bay, Glenorchy, New Zealand (Hotel)*


----------



## Guest

*National Cycleway for Waiheke Island*​Waiheke Marketplace Last updated 15:03 18/11/2009

















by Squirmelia​
Plans for a national cycleway on the island are set to steam ahead after a council committee voted to investigate possible funding. Auckland City Council's finance and strategy committee wants council's transport committee to consider setting aside some funds for a trail between Matiatia and Onetangi. The transport committee is also being told to recommend options to council's combined committees next February, if necessary. The idea to include Waiheke in John Key's vision for a national cycleway was first mooted by Auckland Central MP Nikki Kaye earlier this year.

It is being supported by the Waiheke Community Board, according to resident Tony King-Turner, who presented an outline of the proposal to members last month. They were given a document entitled "The Waiheke Island Great Ride", outlining how trails at both ends of the island could bring practical, social, and economic benefits. The Waiheke Western Trail would take bike riders through the mixed residential-rural landscape, with a Waiheke Eastern loop allowing people to enjoy native bush, beaches, and historic sites.

It is envisaged funding could come from a number of different sources such as Auckland City Council, Auckland Regional Council, the New Zealand Transport Agency, and government. Fullers Ferries, which recently won a national award for carrying bicycles free of charge on its vessels, has already agreed to be a project partner. The document points to the island's special attractions, such as stunning beaches, wetlands, native forests, vineyards, and archeological sites, as well as its close proximity to Auckland and the international airport.

It says the island has the advantage of having no traffic lights and claims council is now looking at adding more cycle lanes to the one installed this year. Mr King-Turner told the community board how a national cycleway would benefit visitors, school children, commuters, and families. He said it would mean safe rides for families, an increase in cycle tourists that would benefit the hospitality industry, and comfortable commutes for workers using the ferry.

And he said children stood to gain increased levels of fitness by being able to bike to school safely, with their parents saving time having to get them there by car. "All the motorists will be winners. Cycling and cars are a big issue here. We are getting more and more cars and feelings of not being safe are experienced by motorists, cyclists, and pedestrians. "There is way too much traffic now for them to share the road. This is a good solution," he said. Now Mr King-Turner is looking to form a committee called "Bike Waiheke" that will work to produce proposals for the different funding agencies.

He is keen for the committee to include people working in the tourism and hospitality industries on the island as well as a representative from council's transport department. Auckland Central MP Nikki Kaye says she has already forwarded an initial proposal to the tourism ministry together with a letter of support. Meanwhile, she says she is delighted to hear of the council's finance committee's recommendations that funding should be investigated, and believes the concept is gaining momentum.

"It is great that Auckland City Council is taking steps to consider what it may be able to further do to help. "I know how hard the Waiheke cycleway team has been working on the project and I am doing my bit to help get all the agencies to support it. "The cycleway would improve transport for islanders and attract tourists, while enhancing the natural environment of Waiheke."


----------



## Guest

*The World loves New Zealand*​11:13 24/11/2009









by Maharepa​
The world is in love with New Zealand. People want to holiday here, live here, consume our primary produce and wine, and even watch our movies. We're seen as a peaceful backwater in a harsh world of terrorism and financial instability. A recently released study by Futurebrand confirms this, ranking New Zealand as the fourth-strongest "brand" in the world, behind the US, Canada and Australia. 

Futurebrand builds its annual index of country brands by gathering the views of "residents, investors, tourists and foreign governments". The best country brands are those which have the most attractive perception through a whole mix of economic, political and social activity. They are not created by clever country logos or tourism advertisements, although these play a part, but by delivering the strongest set of experiences to the audience groups.

According to Futurebrand "well-branded countries can better promote economic value and export products; attract inbound investment, tourists and talent, redress stereotypes or cliches and build competitive advantage". Basically a powerful country brand can help a customer choose a New Zealand product or service over another country's. It is a fantastic achievement. Tourism especially will gain from the Futurebrand analysis; so will our primary goods and our wine.

Various government initiatives encourage our technology sector, and a major campaign has been run by New Zealand Trade and Enterprise (NZTE) to shift "brand New Zealand" to be seen as more a high-tech and creative. When the dominant perception is of a country with considerably more sheep than people, it is hard to transform our image into one of South Pacific Silicon Valley.Strong brands are built on the experiences people have with an entity. That's why the "100% Pure" tourism campaign has worked so well.

No matter what the greenies say, a tourist will arrive here and experience an incredibly beautiful, peaceful, green country. The promise we make in our advertising campaigns gets delivered. If a businessman in the US has only ever experienced New Zealand in terms of consuming Canterbury lamb or enjoying a Marlborough sauvignon blanc, it takes time for him to see a Kiwi company as a credible supplier of software, electronics or some other sophisticated product.

That doesn't mean Kiwi tech companies can't compete. They do, and they do it exceptionally well. But that global perception of a rural paradise means they start behind their competitors from more assuredly high tech economies. Software, computer hardware, electronics and so on applied to areas like agriculture, viticulture and sustainability are more credible. It is a much easier task to convince the world we have the best software for measuring the purity of water, than software to run a nuclear power plant.

Just as mining-related innovations would seem credible coming from Australia, or technology related to cheating at football from France, there are many good examples of technologies that are consistent with existing perceptions of New Zealand. Hamilton Jet has great products, but it is also highly credible that a Kiwi company developed a new way of boat propulsion enabling people to explore rugged and remote rivers.

Farm management software products, vineyard productivity machinery, GPS tracking solutions for spreading fertiliser, smart sensors for monitoring soil, laboratory testing equipment - the list is healthy, but we need more of them, and more that grow to a large size. Companies that leverage our strong country brand make the global playing field more even for themselves, increasing their chances of building large and enduring businesses.


----------



## Guest

*'America's Next Top Model' to film in NZ*​3:07 PM Friday Nov 27, 2009

















by eekaphot​
Rumours are circulating that America's Next Top Model will be filming an episode in New Zealand. According to fashion blogger Isaac Hindin Miller, ANTM contestants are set to shoot a runway challenge episode here alongside a number of local models.Potential collaborators are supposedly being asked to sign a confidentiality agreement with hefty penalties, but a source told Hindin Miller that host Tyra Banks is due to fly in next week.

The anonymous source also said filming would take place mostly in the South Island and Queenstown, although a second source reported that North Island locations were also being considered. This will be the show's 14th season, in which contestants compete for the title of America's Next Top Model and a chance to win a modelling contract.

*UPDATE 01|12|09*

Several episodes of the next season of America's Next Top Model will be filmed in New Zealand, host and former top model Tyra Banks confirmed on Twitter this morning. "Rumours are true & U R 1st to know. Top Model is goin to NEW ZEALAND for cycle 14! Can't wait to get there. Are y'all excited for next cycle?," Banks' verified Twitter account said. Rumours that the show would film here began to circulate last week, with fashion blogger Isaac Hindin Miller saying he had been in touch with a source working on the show. Hindin Miller said Banks was due to fly to New Zealand this week and would be joined by the show's new judge, American Vogue editor-at-large Andre Leon Talley. Filming would begin on Thursday or Friday this week, in locations including Queenstown and Auckland, he said. New Zealand designers would be featured on the show. Hindin Miller said Tourism New Zealand may have been involved in location-scouting for the filming, but a spokesperson for the agency could not be reached for comment. A New Zealand adaptation of the reality series screened on TV3 earlier this year, plans for a second season were yet to be confirmed.


----------



## Guest

*NZ's clean, green wedding scene*​NZ HERALD
4:00 AM Monday Dec 14, 2009









by ranhar2​
New Zealand's lush green pastures, snowy mountain peaks and clear lakes are turning the country into a "wedding photo tourism" hotspot. Wedding photographers from Asian cities such as Singapore and Taipei are bringing couples, who spend upwards of $10,000 each, to have their wedding photographs shot in New Zealand. They get married at home but usually have their photos done in New Zealand in advance so they can show them off at the ceremony.

Singaporean IT consultant Jeffrey Ong, 32, and bank executive Jaslyn Tay, 28, had their wedding photos shot at Lake Tekapo in August and described their Kiwi experience as "a dream come true". "We made up our minds that we wanted to have our wedding photos taken in New Zealand after watching The Lord of the Rings," Mr Ong said yesterday. A slide show featuring the couple's New Zealand shoot was one of the highlights of their wedding dinner in Singapore last night.

Mr Ong said he spent nearly $15,000 on their shoot, and they intend to return to New Zealand for their honeymoon. Taipei-based photographer Ricardo Tsai, who travelled with three Taiwanese and Chinese couples to the Bay of Islands in September, said the "rising affluence" of newlyweds in Asia who wanted "something different" for their wedding photograph is fuelling the trend.

Mr Tsai has photographed seven couples in three trips to New Zealand since April, and says his clients would have "easily spent more than $100,000" here. "They want good hotels, good rental cars. In their minds, this is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to capture their special moment in time, and they are willing to spend good money to make it memorable." Mr Tsai said popular locations include the Bay of Islands, Lake Taupo, Lake Tekapo and Queenstown.

Besides air tickets, accommodation and vehicle rental for a minimum of five days, the couples also pay between $5000 and $9000 in fees and airfares for their photographer and stylist. In Singapore, the Straits Times reported that the number of couples there who travelled overseas for their wedding photo shoot may have jumped by up to 80 per cent in the last two years.

It said lower airfares and the lack of unusual locations in Singapore contributed to the trend. "The mountains, sea and lakes of New Zealand makes it a natural choice for photographers. The scenery turns each picture into a work of art," said Singaporean photographer John Lim, who photographed Mr and Mrs Ong. "Couples feel less inhibited there, and we are also able to do a lot more with our outdoor shoots because of New Zealand's less-humid climate," he said. Mr Lim has received confirmed bookings from couples for an "autumn shoot" in April.


----------



## Guest

*New luxury Choice for Rotorua visitors*​SCOOP
Monday, 14 December 2009, 5:25 pm









by Spencer Miles​
Visitors to Rotorua will have a new first-class accommodation choice as the new 5-star Wai Ora Lakeside Spa Resort joins the Choice Hotels Australasia’s Clarion Collection brand. Wai Ora Lakeside Spa Resort hosted two events over the weekend to mark its new Clarion branding and the first direct flight between Sydney and Rotorua touching down on Saturday afternoon. On Sunday, December 13, Choice Hotels Australasia CEO David Bayes, Rotorua Mayor Kevin Winters, local Maori leaders, Air New Zealand representatives and local tourism leaders attended an official Clarion Collection Branding Breakfast.

Then, in the evening the hotel’s Mokoia Restaurant was the scene of the “New Zealand Food Celebration” – a nine-course degustation dinner featuring unique New Zealand flavours. Bryan Hughes, CEO of the Wai Ora Group, said Clarion Collection was a natural choice when deciding on a brand for its new Rotorua resort. “We approached, and were approached by, a number of organisations, but the approach by Choice Hotels was the best fit. In the month that we have been working together, we have been impressed with their professionalism, organisation and expertise.”

Mr Bayes said it was equally clear to Choice Hotels that the Wai Ora Lakeside Spa Resort was a perfect fit for the Clarion Collection brand. “Clarion Collection Wai Ora Lakeside Spa Resort is Rotorua’s only 5-star hotel. It offers 30 luxury rooms, including 10 superior suites, a-la-carte dining, multiple options for rest and relaxation and direct access to Lake Rotorua. “Clarion Collection hotels are all one-of-a-kind, offering exceptional service and first-class facilities, ideal for the business and leisure travellers looking for affordable luxury. The Wai Ora Lakeside Spa Resort fits this brand perfectly.”


----------



## Guest

*Travel & Leisure's top spots to spend Christmas - KAIKOURA*​NZ HERALD
4:00 AM Thursday Dec 24, 2009









by Mollivan Jon​
A small New Zealand town has been named in a global travel magazine as one of the top spots in the world to spend Christmas. Kaikoura was the only New Zealand place to feature in a Travel and Leisure list of locations for the festive season. Kaikoura was chosen because of its picturesque setting, the attraction of sunbathing on Christmas Day, and for the opportunities to see a plethora of sealife along the rugged east coast of the South Island. "The Kaikoura peninsula may not have reindeer, but it is teeming with sperm whales, fur seals, dusky dolphins, pilot whales, and albatross in Kaikoura Bay," the article said.

The magazine also praised the region's eco-tourism accommodation options, naming Hapuku Lodge and Tree Houses as places to stay. Kaikoura District Council's John MacPhail, who chairs the tourism development committee, said the article was unlikely to influence tourists' travel plans this summer, but it was a boost nonetheless. "It's nice to be included and noted up there - we believe it's a great spot to be whether it's Christmas or not. It's recognised as an international destination, and that's quite a coup for us." Mr MacPhail was not surprised by the accolade, as the region's whale-watching ventures had drawn global media attention for years.

He said Kaikoura had the strong marketing angle of both a majestic, snow-tipped mountain range and a crystal-blue coastline full of wildlife. Meanwhile, Britain's Sunday Times travel editor, Ed Grenby, said New Zealand "didn't even exist" as a travel destination 10 years ago. "Certainly, nobody ever actually went there - well, why would you, when you could do Australia instead?" But he said the exposure of New Zealand's natural beauty in the Lord of the Rings trilogy woke the world up to the country.

*"[It is] the ruggedest, prettiest, friendliest, most cultured, least crowded, most adrenaline-burning, most serenely peaceful, best-value-booze-and-foodiest, most just-plain-wonderful holiday destination in the world ... the once-in-a-lifetime trip you should aim to do every few years."*


----------



## poshbakerloo

Its a shame New Zealand is so far as I wanna go sometime!


----------



## Guest

poshbakerloo said:


> Its a shame New Zealand is so far as I wanna go sometime!


Save, save, save - take a sleeping pill and Volia !  Wouldn't it be gr8 if travel was so much quicker, it is quite a schlep for us to get to Europe  Thanks for the comment mate and have a great 2010 :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand introduces a world first - Cuddle Class*






Air New Zealand's latest cabin redesign looks set to transform the claustrophobic economy cabin from cattle class to cuddle class. The national carrier yesterday unveiled the interiors for its new Boeing 777-300 aircraft, which includes the Skycouch, the first economy seating that allows the traveller to lie flat, or a couple to curl up. Each plane will have 22 sets of Skycouch seats, which will be priced on passengers buying two economy tickets and paying half-price for a third. A cuddle class round trip for two to London is projected to cost around $6285, about $400 dearer than two economy class seats. The new economy seats come with small added comforts, such as a pillow that fits over the winged head rest, a port for your iPod, and a larger entertainment monitor. A hammock foot net at the base of the seat in front is on the way, project manager Kerry Reeves told the Herald. But the biggie is the lie-flat seating.

The arm rests between the three seats of the Skycouch fully retract and flaps come up to meet the seats in front to create a platform. Tickets for December flights between Auckland and Los Angeles go on sale in April. The new seats will be available on all Air New Zealand's long haul services from mid-2012. Former top cyclist and new mum Sarah Ulmer reckoned the new lie-flat seating was "just genius". Air New Zealand's other celebrity seat tester, All Black Mils Muliaina, who has just flown economy from Hawaii with his baby son lying on his stomach, said he liked the privacy features of the redesign and the potential for avoiding the "angry eyes" of child-free fellow passengers. Premium economy will get the Spaceseat, which will either incline inwards or angle outwards from each other, catering for couples who want to snuggle and dine at a common table or for individual passengers who'd rather not talk to their neighbour.

The seats have hard-back shells, meaning the base slides forward when you lie back so that the seat doesn't recline into the person behind. The seats in front have cubbyholes to stretch your legs into, and premium economy also comes with a small beanbag footrest called "Otto". Air New Zealand general manager international Ed Sims said he and the project team had "lived and breathed" the redesign project for three years. Air Transport World magazine senior editor Geoff Thomas said that the lie-flat seating was an innovation likely to be copied by other carriers.


----------



## ARTIFORT

Aaaah magnifique  I will be in the New Zealand by next month. Looking very forward to it.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

You are doing a very good job and even I have learned a thing or two  :kiss:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Aaaah magnifique  I will be in the New Zealand by next month. Looking very forward to it.


Great news, my offer still stands to show you around 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> You are doing a very good job and even I have learned a thing or two  :kiss:


Thanks my love dove :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Highest ever number of tourists in December*









by Heaven`s Gate (John)​

New Zealand has recorded its highest-ever number of visitor arrivals in a month - 341,300 in December, up 19,100 (6%) from the previous high of 322,200 in December 2008. Statistics NZ said yesterday visitor arrivals had increased in 7 of the last 9 months, compared with the same months of the previous year. The main contributor to the December increase was 14,000 more visitors from Australia, continuing large increases seen since April 2009. There were also more visitors from the US (up 2800) & Singapore (up 1200), but fewer from China (down 2300). The total for the year was 2.458 million, just below 2008. The number arriving from Australia rose by 11% (106,500) for the year, but this was offset by large decreases in visitors from the UK, Korea, Japan, the US & China. New Zealand's annual net migration balance was a gain of 21,253 for calendar 2009, up from 3814 in 2008 and the highest figure since 22,000 in the June 2004 year. The net inflow for December was 1371, up from 139 in December 2008.


----------



## gabo79

WOW AWESOME NEW ZELAND


----------



## Guest

gabo79 said:


> WOW AWESOME NEW ZELAND


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[AUCKLAND]* Thread

*[CHRISTCHURCH + AKAROA]* Thread

*[QUEENSTOWN]* Thread

*[WELLINGTON]* Thread

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* Thread​


----------



## vicarious1

How many times do I come back to your pics to escape my local horizon. Sooo pretty so gorgeous I can't wait to set foot on you NZ !


----------



## Guest

vicarious1 said:


> How many times do I come back to your pics to escape my local horizon. Sooo pretty so gorgeous I can't wait to set foot on you NZ !


Thanks Vic :colgate: ... I can't wait for you to set foot on our soil


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport voted 9th best in the world*









by geoff-inOz​
Auckland Airport has cemented its status as a world-class tourism and trade hub - voted the 9th best airport in the world (up from 10th last year) and the best airport in the Australian Pacific region (for the second year in a row) in the 2010 independent Skytrax World Airport awards. Auckland Airport is the only airport from the Australia Pacific region, and one of only four airports from outside Asia, to make the elite Skytrax top-10 global list. As well as heading off strong competition from across the Tasman to win the Best Airport Australia Pacific trophy, Auckland also triumphed in the Staff Service Excellence category for the region. Auckland Airport’s chief executive, Simon Moutter, said, “We’re incredibly proud. Being recognised as one of the 10 best airports in the world for the first time last year was outstanding in itself, but to see our focus on service delivering an even better result this year is immensely rewarding. We’re grateful to all the travellers who voted for us, and to the entire Auckland Airport community who work so tirelessly to improve the passenger experience and deliver world-class customer service. To us, it’s all about getting it right for travellers, and playing our part to grow New Zealand travel, trade and tourism.”

Announced at The Skytrax World Airport Awards ceremony, held yesterday evening at the Passenger Terminal Expo 2010 in Brussels, Belgium, Skytrax World Airport Awards are the industry’s most extensive air traveller-based awards. The Awards are based on a survey of airport customers conducted between July 2009 and March 2010, covering more than 9.8 million travellers from over 100 different countries. Mr Moutter said, “I think there is a strong link between the Skytrax Awards and our work with our airport partners on efficiency initiatives to improve the traveller experience. For instance, an ongoing project using Lean Six Sigma methodologies is already improving the end-to-end arrivals process considerably, and is being extended to other areas of Auckland Airport operations. “Combined with the enormous investment we have made into our departures and arrivals areas, the introduction of a new and wider range of retail and parking products, the launch of SmartGate and the development of more air-services to Auckland, we’re absolutely focused on how we can make the passenger experience at Auckland Airport memorable for all the right reasons.”

Edward Plaisted, Chairman of Skytrax said: “Auckland International Airport has been improving its overall global ranking during the years of the World Airport Survey, and I congratulate them on achieving this Best Airport Australia Pacific title in 2010. The staff service at Auckland Airport was a clear reason why this airport has performed so well this year, and continued to improve its standing within the overall survey. Many survey respondents commented on pleasant security and immigration staff, as well as improvements in the standard of passenger service information. The top 5 Airports for the Australia / Pacific region was headed by Auckland in 1st with the remaining airports being Brisbane 2nd, Sydney, Melbourne and Adelaide who achieved 3rd, 4th and 5th respectively." Mr Moutter said, “This recognition is very much driven by passengers. We work exceptionally hard to listen, to understand what they want, and to do what we can to meet passenger needs and provide them with great product and service choices.” Mr Moutter added, “These Skytrax awards are also satisfying because they reflect the genuine New Zealand experiences that travellers have had in terms of the friendliness, can-do attitude and responsiveness of all the people they meet. It’s a testament to the passion and commitment of everyone at the airport, from the border agencies to the baggage handlers, from retailers to rental-car companies, from emergency services to cleaners.

We won’t be standing still. We are determined to keep getting better, and we encourage passengers to help us improve. Our firm belief is that by continuing to provide a great first and last impression of New Zealand, we can help encourage repeat visitors and in turn help drive travel and tourism demand and economic growth.”


----------



## Dustin89

New Zealand looks amazing. Great thread.


----------



## Guest

Dustin89 said:


> New Zealand looks amazing. Great thread.


Thank you :colgate: that is very kind of you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown set to treble tourist quota*









by www.hamperium.com​

New Zealand's premier resort town is riding a wave of tourism growth, and considering how it might handle a trebling of visitor numbers in the next 20 years. Although tourism suffered as a result of the global recession, and numbers from traditional markets such as Europe are still in decline, Queenstown has bounced back strongly because of buoyant visitor numbers from Australia. The town's international airport is on course for record passenger numbers this financial year. International visitor numbers are up 34 per cent, and the airport set a monthly record in January for passengers. It is believed to be among the fastest growing in the world. "We had advice 18 months ago... from Tourism New Zealand that there was the potential for a downturn in the order of 9 per cent in international visitor arrivals in New Zealand," said Queenstown Lakes District Mayor Clive Geddes.

"What that did for us - because we don't have any economic alternatives - was focus us very much on making sure that we committed more money into the Australian market, which we knew we could get a response from. "And that's what we did, and I think that's now working for us." Airlines are sharing in the push from local leaders. Direct flights between Queenstown and Australia will increase this winter to 24 a week, from 16 last winter and 11 the winter before that. "That's how quickly the Australian market is growing," Mr Geddes said. Queenstown Airport chief executive Steve Sanderson said the airport was expected to reach a record 790,000 passengers for the year to June 30. As well as the increase in international flights out of the airport this winter, a 30 per cent increase in direct flights to Auckland to cater for domestic tourists and Japanese tourists was expected, Mr Sanderson said.

"Obviously we are very proud to be managing an airport which is probably the fastest growing airport outside of China, I would imagine. It's very exciting, and the town has responded to that." Calculations by the district council showed the district, hosting 1.3 million visitors a year, would be hosting 4.3 million a year by 2030. Mr Geddes said this was based on what had happened over the past 20 years, and did not take into account the effect changes in the global economy and oil prices might have. "It's a model we have built so we can get some understanding of what the future may look like."


----------



## CocoMay

beautiful


----------



## ikops

Is that Mount Cook in Post 45?


----------



## Guest

CocoMay said:


> beautiful


Thank you :colgate:




ikops said:


> Is that Mount Cook in Post 45?


Not quite sure - I found this pic of Mount Cook and they look relatively similar - I think that you are correct 









by Henri van Veen​


----------



## ikops

I stayed a couple of years ago one night in Twizel and the next day I looked at Mount Cook from a viewpoint at Lake Pukaki. That's why I thought I recognised this mountain.


----------



## Guest

ikops said:


> I stayed a couple of years ago one night in Twizel and the next day I looked at Mount Cook from a viewpoint at Lake Pukaki. That's why I thought I recognised this mountain.


How many years ago ?


----------



## ikops

I am not sure, but I think it was in 2006.


----------



## Mysteria

Beautiful country! Would love to visit it someday!


----------



## dutchmaster

One of the most excited countries on earth...without a doubt.


----------



## MelboyPete

last time I visited NZ was in 1985...can't wait to go again hopefully next year and see how much it's changed/grown....loved Queenstown...was my favourite destination followed by Milford Sound in South Isl.


----------



## ikops

I would like to add Fox Glacier and Franz Josef Glacier and the scenery around Mt. Cook.


----------



## Guest

Mysteria said:


> Beautiful country! Would love to visit it someday!


Thank you, I hope that you get to our shores sooner rather than later. Thanks for the comment.




dutchmaster said:


> One of the most excited countries on earth...without a doubt.


That is very sweet of you - thanks :colgate:




MelboyPete said:


> last time I visited NZ was in 1985...can't wait to go again hopefully next year and see how much it's changed/grown....loved Queenstown...was my favourite destination followed by Milford Sound in South Isl.


Wow, that is a long time ago .... people were still dressing as if it was 1975, the only cup of coffee you could get was instant coffee, Auckland's tallest building was 22 floors, the buses were old and rusted :lol:

Queenstown is my favourite followed by Mount Maunganui, Wellington, Christchurch and Akaroa. Thanks for the comment.




ikops said:


> I would like to add Fox Glacier and Franz Josef Glacier and the scenery around Mt. Cook.


I have been in the country for 5 years and I still haven't been to any of the above - a shame really. Everybody raves about them. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## barcelonahotels

Great shots.They are Simply beautiful


----------



## Guest

barcelonahotels said:


> Great shots.They are Simply beautiful


I wish that I could claim them as my own but I must agree, they are great photographs indeed  Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand is one of the World's lifestyle superpowers*








​

New Zealand is "one of the great lifestyle superpowers of the world" according to the BBC's Sydney correspondent Nick Bryant, who wonders in a post on bbc.co.uk why the rest of the world can't be more like little ol' Aotearoa. Bryant's thoughts, penned following a recent visit to our shores, were prompted by an encounter with "a middle-aged customs official with a sense of humour", the discovery that New Zealand has a 24-hour rugby channel, our "funky" arts scene and the "quaint fastidiousness" which still sees cricket commentators convene on the boundary during the tea break to enjoy - of all things, a pot of tea. 

He points out too, that New Zealand can be "edgy and forward", citing the fact we were the first country in the world to give women the vote and the impending launch of the "world's most comprehensive emissions trading scheme to curb greenhouse gases". "Best of all, perhaps, is how non-indigenous New Zealanders live in such harmony with their indigenous compatriots," writes Bryant, whose piece is among the most-read articles on bbc.co.uk today. "Next year [New Zealand] hosts the Rugby World Cup," he concludes, "but for now I will leave this country with my usual parting thought: 'Why can't the rest of the world be more like New Zealand?'" 

Earlier this year, an index compiled by International Living magazine ranked new Zealand as the fifth-best country in the world to live in. The index ranks 194 countries, taking into account cost of living, culture and leisure, economy, environment, freedom, health, infrastructure, safety and risk, and climate. New Zealand's "pristine landscapes", the Auckland waterfront and the Southern Alps were singled out for special mention. 

Last year's UN Human Development Report, which calculates the well-being of people in 182 countries by taking into account life expectancy, literacy, school enrolment and GDP per capita, ranked New Zealand 20th.


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand is the World's 5th favourite Airline*









By Fly for Fun​

Over 17.9 million passengers have cast their vote for the world's top airlines in a Skytrax survey and Air New Zealand was ranked the 4th best.


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown ahead in beds*










By boney10​

Research released today (11 June) shows Queenstown has once again topped the country as New Zealand’s destination of choice. According to Statistics New Zealand’s April Commercial Accommodation Monitor (CAM) total visitor nights were up 208,168 or 13.5 per cent, domestic visitor nights were up 1.8 per cent to 71,838 and international visitor nights were up 20.8 per cent to 136,330 compared to the same time last year. Destination Queenstown CEO Tony Everitt says it’s good to see visitor numbers consistently tracking up and particularly positive to see growth again in the domestic market. “It’s a good indication that the local tourism industry supporting Destination Queenstown’s DQ’s True Colours autumn campaign is working. April is one of Queenstown’s most beautiful times of the year and we’re delighted more people are choosing to visit in what’s traditionally a quieter period.”

John McIlwain, the head of Queenstown’s Hotel Association, is also happy with the results. Local hotel guest nights were up 18.8 per cent compared to the same time last year. “It’s very pleasing to see international business continue to produce solid results but we also need to keep in mind that Easter and the bi-annual Warbirds over Wanaka fell in April this year. However, as we move into the traditionally quieter months of May and June, there are some positive signs that occupancy levels over the quieter months will be better than last year.”


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Jesus! The last picture is in page 1 absolutely impressive! Wow! a sea of mountains!


----------



## Guest

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Jesus! The last picture is in page 1 absolutely impressive! Wow! a sea of mountains!


I agree, it is amazing


----------



## Guest

*Visitor arrivals hit 2.5 million*










by stuartashall​

Visitor arrivals to New Zealand were 2.501 million in the June 2010 year, the first time 2.5 million has been surpassed, Statistics New Zealand said today. "This milestone was almost reached in 2008, but the global economic downturn contributed to a decline in visitor numbers after a peak of 2.497 million in the March 2008 year," Population Statistics manager Bridget Hamilton-Seymour said. The 2 million visitor mark was reached in the November 2002 year, and the 1 million mark in the April 1992 year. Visitors from Australia accounted for 1.119 million or 45 percent of all visitors in the June 2010 year. A further 25 percent of visitors came from four countries; the United Kingdom (248,900), the United States (194,000), China (105,200), and Japan (83,600).

Visitor arrivals in the June month were 145,800, up 8 percent from June 2009. There were more visitors from Australia, and visitor numbers from China, Japan, and Korea recovered after the H1N1 pandemic affected arrivals from those countries in June 2009. Fewer visitors arrived from the United Kingdom and the United States. In June 2010, New Zealand residents departed on 198,800 overseas trips, 13 percent more than in June 2009. There were more trips to Australia, the United States, the United Kingdom, and China. In the June 2010 year, New Zealand residents took 1.968 million overseas trips.


----------



## Guest

*Lonely Planet has New Zealand covered*










by Compot​

“You probably know all about the scenic side of New Zealand – the NZ of tourist ads, Lord of the Rings and nature documentaries. You may also know about its reputation as an action-adventure destination. This is, after all, a nation that is so dedicated to doing odd things with bits of rubber and plastic that it invented bungy jumping, black-water rafting and zorbing. Some of you may even know about NZ’s anti-nuclear stand, its passion for rugby, its fondness for sheep. Maybe you’ve tucked into some NZ lamb, spread NZ butter on your toast or downed a particularly zingy bottle of Marlborough sauvignon blanc.”

Lonely Planet is releasing four New Zealand titles in the coming months, starting with the Country Guide New Zealand in September, followed by two Regional Guides New Zealand’s North Island and New Zealand’s South Island in October and Discover New Zealand in November.


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## italiano_pellicano

SYDNEY said:


> *Travellers name NZ second-best destination in the World*​1:45 PM Friday Sep 4, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by f0rbe5​
> New Zealand has been named the second-favourite destination in the world by readers of Conde Nast Traveller magazine. The publication's annual Readers' Travel Awards rank everything from cities, countries and islands to tour operators and spas. New Zealand topped the 'favourite countries' list last year but was pushed into second place this year by Italy, which the magazine's readers identified as having the best food, culture and climate in the world. Each country was given a mark out of 100, with Italy this year scoring an impressive 95.55. New Zealand's score was 95.18. Rounding out the top five were Turkey (94.84), Australia (94.47) and France (94.31).
> 
> Luxury Glenorchy hotel Blanket Bay was named the best leisure hotel in Australasia and the South Pacific, with Taupo's Huka Lodge, the Wairarapa's Wharekauhau Lodge and Country Estate and The Farm at Cape Kidnappers also making the top 20. Local carrier Air New Zealand also performed well in the awards, being named second-best airline for long-haul leisure travel. First place in that category was taken by Virgin Atlantic, with Qantas, British Airways and India's Kingfisher Airlines making up the top five. Air New Zealand was also singled out as having the best in-flight catering of all the long-haul carriers.
> 
> In addition to identifying winners in each category, the travel awards features a 'Top 100' list, which ranks the destinations and experiences according to the score they were given - regardless of the individual categories. This year's winner is the island of Sicily, which received a score of 95.70 out of a possible 100. New Zealand's score on the 'best countries' list gave it a spot at number four and Blanket Bay's score of 94.44 in the 'best hotels' category placed it at number 10 on the 'Top 100' list.
> 
> *Best countries*
> 
> 1. Italy *2. New Zealand* 3. Turkey 4. Australia 5. France 6. Egypt 7. USA 8. South Africa 9. Spain 10. Morocco 11. Greece 12. Mexico 13. India 14. Canada 15. Thailand 16. Brazil 17. Argentina 18. Sweden 19. Portugal 20. Kenya
> 
> *Best long-haul leisure airlines*
> 
> 1. Virgin Atlantic *2. Air New Zealand* 3. Qantas 4. British Airways 5. Kingfisher Airlines 6. Singapore Airlines 7. Emirates 8. Etihad Airways 9. Thai Airways 10. Cathay Pacific
> 
> *Overall best destinations and experiences*
> 
> 1. Sicily (Island) 2. Rambagh Palace, Jaipur, India (Hotel) 3. Italy (Country) *4. New Zealand (Country)* 5. New York (City) 6. Maldives (Island) 7. Turkey (Country) 8. Four Seasons Hotel Firenze, Italy (Hotel) 9. Australia (Country) *10. Blanket Bay, Glenorchy, New Zealand (Hotel)*


italy the best destination 

amazing new zealand thanks for the pics


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> italy the best destination
> 
> amazing new zealand thanks for the pics


No worries mate, you are most welcome - and yes, Italy is one of my two most favourite European destinations


----------



## Guest

*July visitor arrivals reach record levels*










By Wandering World​

The numbers of overseas visitors coming to New Zealand in July was up four per cent on last year bringing visitor arrivals to record levels, according to Statistics New Zealand figures released today. A total of 182,900 people visited New Zealand in July, the highest number of visitors ever recorded for the month, Statistics New Zealand said today. The increase in visitor numbers was driven by a large increase in visitors from China, with 3900 more entering the country compared with last July. Visitors from Japan and Australia also increased, with 2800 more Japanese and 1600 more Australians visiting compared to last July

In the year to July there was a total 2.508 million visitors with those from Australia accounting for 45 per cent or 1.121 million of those. Population Statistics manager Bridget Hamilton-Seymour said the numbers of visitor arrivals coming from Asia was recovering from the impact of the swine flu epidemic. "Although visitor numbers from Japan and Korea have only partially recovered after the H1N1 pandemic affected travel from those countries in July 2009, visitor arrivals from China have now exceeded levels before the pandemic," Hamilton-Seymour said.

The numbers of New Zealanders heading overseas also increased in July largely due to increased numbers of people visiting Australia. In July, New Zealand residents departed on 208,000 overseas trips, an increase of five per cent compared to July 2009. An extra 7700 New Zealanders visited Australia in the month. In July permanent long-term arrivals exceeded departures by 1000 on seasonally adjusted basis, Statistics New Zealand said. In the July 2010 year New Zealand had a net migration gain of 15,200 down from a recent peak of 22,600 in the January 2010 year. The main inflows of migrants were from the United Kingdom, India, and China. Considerably fewer New Zealanders were migrating to Australia with an outflow of 16,500 migrants to Australia since July 2009, compared to 26,900 in the previous year.


----------



## Master of Disguise

New Zealand is truly magnificent...such a beautiful country and equally good people...

With love from India


----------



## Guest

Master of Disguise said:


> New Zealand is truly magnificent...such a beautiful country and equally good people...
> 
> With love from India


Thank you Master of Disguise ..... with love from NZ :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Aussies most satisfied with New Zealand *



Mount Cook New Zealand by chobecajero, on Flickr​

International visitors are more satisfied with New Zealand than they were three years ago, according to the results of a recently released survey. The Ministry of Tourism's regional visitor monitor found international visitor satisfaction levels increased in the three year period to June 2010, with 40 per cent rating their overall satisfaction as a nine or 10 out of 10. This was up from 39 per cent in 2007. The monitor provides a snapshot of visitors, profiling their motivations and expectations, travel planning, satisfaction levels and expenditure through a survey of tourists spread through six of the largest tourist regions.

However it was the Australian market that made the most gains during the period, with almost half of respondents (49 per cent) saying they were highly satisfied, up from 43 per cent three years ago. Domestic visitors to the regions were less satisfied (37 per cent, up from 35 per cent), probably because people were more inclined to take their own backyard for granted, than if they were from outside New Zealand, the Ministry said. About half of those surveyed across all markets indicated an interest in returning, with the domestic market indicating the most interest, and the international market the least, in line with their proximity to each market.

Ministry of Tourism Research manager Bruce Bassett said overall the picture was solid, but there was scope for improvement ahead of the Rugby World Cup, especially around infrastructure and the regions' natural and cultural assets. "These will undoubtedly be areas of focus as the regions prepare for the Rugby World Cup 2011 and the longer-term profile opportunities this presents." "We want the Rugby World Cup to be a catalyst for future growth," Bassett said.


----------



## Guest

*Cruises worth over $1m each to city*



Queen Mary 2 in Auckland Harbour 1 by Carmelo Aquilina, on Flickr​

Turning a cruise liner around in Auckland could pump about $1.26 million into the local economy, says Royal Caribbean Cruises Australasia managing director Gavin Smith. Royal Caribbean's 1800-passenger superliner the Celebrity Century will have cruises that start or finish in Auckland from October 2011. The employment that came with a full ship turnaround included coaches, taxis, baggage handlers, customs and border control agencies that attended the pier and engagement with the airport and local hotels, Smith said. "We have local fresh produce provedoring requirements, we have fuel needs and we also have stevedoring needs because we'll do a full store in Auckland, in terms of container movements and the more industrial side of the business," he said.

"The general figure that the cruise lines use is around a million dollars into the local economy on a turnaround day," he said. "And then you've got the additional upside of most of the Americans and Europeans and Australians that are getting on and off the ship will be buying one, two or three nights [accommodation] pre- or post cruise." Passengers were more inclined to buy accommodation to experience the city because it was the start or finish point of the cruise, Smith said. The Celebrity Century would be the third vessel the company had in the region, although the other two would not embark and disembark in Auckland.

The company said it would bring 6000 visitors to New Zealand in the 2010/11 season, rising to 36,000 in 2011/12 . Americans and Europeans made up about 70 per cent of guests. Auckland is the cruise capital of New Zealand, Smith said. "Importantly, the port is an industrial working port so there is a continuing interest in Auckland harbour being a working harbour. What's exciting for passengers is it's one of the few ports in the world where you still get a downtown experience because the passenger wharf is adjacent to the downtown area." Cruise New Zealand chairman Craig Harris this month said 113,000 passengers would come to New Zealand this year, with bookings for 134,000 and 180,000 in 2010/11 and 2011/12 respectively.

Royal Caribbean's Gavin Smith said that in the next three to five years congestion would drive the investment to create another purpose-built pier in Auckland. However, any facilities would need to be multi-purpose for the off-season.

Season:

2009/2010 - 113,000 passengers
2010/2011 - 134,000 passengers
2011/2012 - 180,000 passengers


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ awarded the favourite long-haul leisure airline award*


Air New Zealand Boeing 747-400 by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand's dream run in recognition continues after picking up another accolade. The national airline has been awarded the favourite long-haul leisure airline, nudging out Virgin Atlantic and Cathay Pacific, in the Conde Nast Readers' Travel Awards 2010. Air NZ was preferred by readers because of its "excellent food/catering" and "child-friendliness". Virgin Atlantic lead the awards for service and staff while Singapore Airlines topped the list for in-flight entertainment.

In the same Conde Nast awards, New Zealand was voted the 5th most popular holiday destination. The award comes a day after business leaders rated Air New Zealand this country's most reputable organisation. A survey conducted by global management consultancy Hay Group in association with NZ Management magazine, put Fonterra in second place, Fletcher Building third, engineering consultancy Beca Group fourth, and Kiwibank fifth.

Air New Zealand also ranked first among companies, while Kiwibank was the top-ranked state owned enterprise, NZ Police led government departments, and the Salvation Army topped non-profit organisations. Other awards picked up by Air NZ this year include Best Airline at the 2010 Which? Awards, two Skytrax Awards for the Best Airline Australia/Pacific and the Staff Service Excellence Award for the Australia/Pacific region, and the Air Transport World Airline of the Year.


----------



## Valedora

SYDNEY said:


> No worries mate, you are most welcome - and yes, Italy is one of my two most favourite European destinations


Yeah,it could be Italy the most favourite european destination,for the places though,but for the ospitality of the italians nohno: Italy its such a beautiful country,but italians must learn to have more patience with the tourists,and to learn english..:lol:


----------



## Guest

Valedora said:


> Yeah,it could be Italy the most favourite european destination,for the places though,but for the ospitality of the italians nohno: Italy its such a beautiful country,but italians must learn to have more patience with the tourists,and to learn english..:lol:


Italians are passionate and it comes across as arrogant - I love the Italians and their way of life


----------



## Guest

*Chinese visitors boost tourism numbers*


New Zealand - Nelson Lakes by marlex_07, on Flickr​
Record visitors from China in August drove a 4 per cent increase in total tourist numbers. The number of Chinese tourists visiting New Zealand in August more than doubled over the same month a year ago to 9700, exceeding the previous record of 9000 in August 2007, Statistics New Zealand said. China was the main driver for a 4 per cent increase in total tourists in August to 168,100, while visitors from Japan also increased strongly over August 2009, when the country was affected by the swine flu pandemic.

Gains from Asia were offset by falls in some other key markets, with visitors from the United Kingdom dropping to 8800, the lowest number in the month of August since 1999. Statistics New Zealand also said that the number of long term and permanent arrivals exceeded long term and permanent departures by 800 last month


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport passenger numbers gain in August*


Whangarei Heads - Whangarei - New Zealand 023 by Julien (Quelques-notes.com), on Flickr​
Auckland International Airport Ltd., the country’s main gateway, reported more overseas visitors last month, as business trips bounce back from a lull in the wake of the global financial crisis. Total international passengers rose 4.5% to 603,995 in August from the same month a year earlier, with business and conference visitors making up 43,706 of those people, up 18% from a year ago. That comes after national carrier Air New Zealand Ltd. said it flew more passengers in August, while government data showed an inflow of short-term arrivals by Chinese visitors.

Chinese passengers landing at Auckland Airport almost doubled to 9,305 in August, though the airport said the Swine flu pandemic had weighed on Asian visitors in 2009. The number of domestic travellers rose 2.8% to 496,431 last month, with most of the growth coming from Air NZ and Pacific Blue. Last month, Pacific Blue said it’s quitting New Zealand domestic routes to focus on medium-haul international routes. The number of Australians arriving at Auckland airport fell 4.6% to 41.095 in August, and has dropped 3.5% in the financial year to date.


----------



## Linguine

SYDNEY said:


> *Chinese visitors boost tourism numbers*
> 
> 
> New Zealand - Nelson Lakes by marlex_07, on Flickr​
> Record visitors from China in August drove a 4 per cent increase in total tourist numbers. The number of Chinese tourists visiting New Zealand in August more than doubled over the same month a year ago to 9700, exceeding the previous record of 9000 in August 2007, Statistics New Zealand said. China was the main driver for a 4 per cent increase in total tourists in August to 168,100, while visitors from Japan also increased strongly over August 2009, when the country was affected by the swine flu pandemic.
> 
> Gains from Asia were offset by falls in some other key markets, with visitors from the United Kingdom dropping to 8800, the lowest number in the month of August since 1999. Statistics New Zealand also said that the number of long term and permanent arrivals exceeded long term and permanent departures by 800 last month



Lovely pic....


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> Lovely pic....


+1


----------



## Guest

*Foreign visitors boost hotel nights in August*


The Interislander Ferry in New Zealand by Kristian Pletten, on Flickr​
New Zealand's hotels reported a 7 per cent increase in overnight guest stays in August, propped up by more overseas visitors amid a slide in domestic guest nights. International guest nights rose 2 per cent in August compared to the same month in 2009, but were down 5.5 per cent month on month, according to Statistics New Zealand's monthly accommodation survey. Domestic guest nights fell 1 per cent over the same period, which resulted in flat overall growth with total guest nights in August down less than 0.1 per cent a year earlier.

"Following a period of increases from January 2009, the trend in total guest nights has been decreasing since September 2009," said the department. "The trend level is now 1 per cent lower than in September 2009 and 2 per cent lower than the series peak in December 2007." Nine of New Zealand's 12 regions recorded decreases in guest stays, led by the Taranaki/Manawatu-Wanganui region with a decline of 12 per cent or 17,000 nights, followed by Waikato with a decline of 9 per cent or 13,000, and Wellington down 7 per cent or 13,000.

Auckland visitor nights rose by 11,000, or 11 per cent, after a sharp fall in August 2009. The gains take city's guest nights back above those in the same month in 2008. Bay of Plenty guest nights rose 10,000, or 6 per cent, and Otago rose 8,000, or 2 per cent, largely driven by international visitors. Hotels were the only category to record any growth in the month, and also had the largest share of total guest nights at 42 per cent. That's the highest share of total guest nights for the category since the survey began in 1996. Holiday parks fell by 6.3 per cent, or 14,000 guest nights, motels and motor inns fell by 5 per cent, or 36,000, and backpackers and hostels fell by 2.8 per cent, or 8,000.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Can I just say its nice to see a thread like this thats not run based on nationalism as 99% of them are.

I think a key part of NZ's sucess is that tourism hasnt "spoiled" it, the South Island has so much space that its kept its wilderness atmosphere and generally the culture doesnt seem to get overwhelmed by tourism. Even places like Picton and Wanaka which are obviously very tourism focused still felt like working towns to me,


----------



## Guest

MoreOrLess said:


> Can I just say its nice to see a thread like this thats not run based on nationalism as 99% of them are.
> 
> I think a key part of NZ's sucess is that tourism hasnt "spoiled" it, the South Island has so much space that its kept its wilderness atmosphere and generally the culture doesnt seem to get overwhelmed by tourism. Even places like Picton and Wanaka which are obviously very tourism focused still felt like working towns to me,


Thank you - Kiwi's are very humble people and they hate Nationalism (unlike the Aussies who thrive on it) - what you see is what you get in NZ  They are very secure and confident people so there is no need to gloat which is something that I love as well :cheers:

The towns and cities are becoming more commercialised but not to keep tourists happy, it is for the people that live there - obviously the tourists benefit as well but it is the locals who are kept happy and regain a sense of pride.

South Island is especially unspoiled - it is my most favourite place on planet earth - just fabulous  Thanks for the comment mate and for sharing your insight :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Russell hotel wins world's best coastal hideaway*



EAGLE'S NEST, BAY OF ISLANDS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
A New Zealand retreat billed as "somewhere between seven stars and heaven" has been named the world's top luxury coastal hotel. Eagles Nest, which is set within a 30ha estate on the Tapeka tip of Russell in the Bay of Islands, scooped the title at the World Luxury Hotel Awards in Thailand. The awards are considered the pinnacle of achievement for luxury hotels worldwide. Owners Daniel and Sandra Biskind said the recognition reinforced the New Zealand luxury sector as being among the best in the world. "We feel profoundly honoured by this global award - especially considering that Eagles Nest is a relatively young and uniquely different property. "It confirms the passionate response of our discerning clientele to this new and unique product niche, combining luxurious self-contained villas on a private estate with complete services on tap."

Hollywood watchers might be interested to know Harrison Ford and Calista Flockhart spent time there early this year. Demi Moore and Ashton Kutcher reportedly stayed last year, and the 75ha estate was the setting for part of season 13 of US reality TV show The Bachelor. Ms Biskind travelled to Thailand to receive the award, describing it as "one of the most exciting nights in my career". "It was truly a humbling experience. I felt so proud of everyone who has contributed and those who are working in the creation of our dream that is Eagles Nest," she said. Prices for one of five luxury Eagles Nest villas range from $2346 a night to $20,439 a night during peak season.

For that, you'll receive a bottle of champagne, a fruit platter, a minibar, and a gourmet breakfast. A high-speed internet connection is also thrown in. You can also employ the services of a personal chef, personal trainer, massage therapist or chauffeur if you're willing to shell out a little extra. World Luxury Hotel Awards executive manager Marinique Truter said it was one of the highest accolades a hotel could receive, and one that says "more about the property than any brochure, picture or personal testimonial could express".


----------



## Guest

*Millbrook voted the best golf course in Australasia*



Picture 348 by Mr Travis & Mrs Jessica, on Flickr​
Its official, Millbrook has been confirmed as the leading Golf Resort in Australasia, recently taking out the title at the prestigious World Travel Awards. The award places Millbrook among the elite golf resorts of the world and is a “tremendous” boost to the team behind the resort's recent multi-million dollar investment in the facilities, according to General Manager David Onions. “The timing's perfect with our new 27-hole course completed with the opening of the final four new holes this Labour Weekend,” said Mr Onions. Paying tribute to his entire team, Mr Onions said the major revisions to the course had taken golf at Millbrook to another level. “When considered alongside the extensive refurbishments of our accommodations and new property releases, it's easy to see why the 183,000 travel agents that voted on these awards were so impressed,” he said.

“Millbrook golf course offers some of the very best golfing in New Zealand. It’s set in a beautiful location, with some exceptional holes and outstanding facilities.” Course designer Greg Turner of Turner Macpherson Golf Design was equally pleased. “We’re lucky enough to be involved in design projects in some extraordinary places around the world, but none have been more spectacular than Millbrook. It's great to know that our golf facilities are seen to be in-keeping with that splendour.” Millbrook joins a prestigious list of winners such as Air New Zealand, Palazzo Versace Gold Coast and Tourism New Zealand in the Australasian awards, all of whom now progress to the World Final in London on November 7. Earlier this year New Zealand Prime Minister John Key officially opened the course and described it as “beautiful” and “a great addition to this high quality resort.” “It has been tremendous to have the opportunity to play it,” he said. Golfers have the option to play three separate ‘nines’ - The Remarkables Nine, Coronet Nine and Arrow Nine or a differing combination of the three, where any two out of the three 'nines' can be played together.


----------



## Linguine

^^


simply magnificent......kay:


----------



## christos-greece

As well amazing and very nice presentation (infos, photos) of New Zealand SYDNEY


----------



## johngeres

New Zealand is a really beautiful island. Nice pictures, keep sharing.


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> ^^
> simply magnificent......kay:





christos-greece said:


> As well amazing and very nice presentation (infos, photos) of New Zealand SYDNEY





johngeres said:


> New Zealand is a really beautiful island. Nice pictures, keep sharing.


Thanks for all the great comments, much appreciated :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Tourists spending more in NZ*



Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr​
Spending by international tourists rose by 1.6 percent in the year ended March 2010 as more Australians visited New Zealand. The rise was a turnaround as spending had decreased 0.7 percent in the year ended March 2009. "The significant rise in visitor numbers from the Oceania region, predominantly Australia, has been the catalyst for a return to growth in international expenditure," national accounts manager Rachael Milicich said. The Tourism Industry Association New Zealand said tourism earned more foreign exchange than any other export sector in the year ended March 2010. The figures highlighted the importance of Australia, New Zealand's number one tourism market, in supporting the tourism industry through the downturn.

For the year ended March 2010, Australian visitor arrivals were up 14.5 percent, boosting total visitor expenditure. Domestic tourism expenditure was $12.9 billion, an increase of 2.5 percent from the previous year, while international tourism contributed $9.5 billion to New Zealand's total exports of goods and services. Tourism generated a direct contribution to gross domestic product of $6.5b, or 3.8 percent of GDP. Tourists generated $1.7b in goods and services tax revenue.


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ passenger numbers on the rise*


Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand carried 7.4 percent more passengers during the month of September than last year as short haul passenger numbers rose 8.2 percent. The load factor in the domestic market rose by 5.9 percentage points to 82.7 percent on a capacity increase of 0.8 percent. The load factor on Tasman and Pacific routes increased five percentage points to 85.2 percent even as after capacity was increased by 2.8 percent. Long haul passenger numbers rose 1.9 percent with the load factor rising by three percentage points to 89.7 percent on North America to United Kingdom routes. Overall, revenue passenger kilometres (RPKs) rose 5.5 percent and capacity rose by 0.7 percent. The group load factor increased by 3.9 percentage points.


----------



## skylark

very beautiful country.
great landscape.


----------



## Guest

skylark said:


> very beautiful country.
> great landscape.


Thanks mate, we love it


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport voted 8th best in world*



Auckland Airport by Jestyr, on Flickr​
Auckland Airport has been voted the eighth best airport in the world at the prestigious Skytrax Awards. The independent awards are voted on by 11.38 million travellers. Auckland improved one place from last year's ninth position and also won best airport in the Australia Pacific category. Chief executive Simon Moutter said he was thrilled about the news.

"This successful outcome is very much driven by passengers. We work exceptionally hard to listen, to understand what they want, and to do what we can to meet their needs and provide them with great product and service choices," he said. The awards were handed out in Copenhagen last night and saw Hong Kong International Airport take the top spot.


----------



## briker

WOW! I'm really impressed by the natural beauty of NZ. Thanks Syd for showing off your beautiful country  It's really a must-visit destination. I might just take up that offer of yours. My only off-time is in mid year though- when it'll be cold down South.


----------



## Guest

briker said:


> WOW! I'm really impressed by the natural beauty of NZ. Thanks Syd for showing off your beautiful country  It's really a must-visit destination. I might just take up that offer of yours. My only off-time is in mid year though- when it'll be cold down South.


Thanks hun :colgate: You are more than welcome sweety - we will spoil you rotten and party like it is 1989 

My favourite time is winter in the South Island - we will paint Queenstown pink during the night and paint the ski slopes pink during the day .... man ! we will have so much fun sister :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Early snow raises hopes for ski season*
NZ HERALD
5:30 AM Wednesday Apr 6, 2011



Cardrona - Southern Alps - South Island - New Zealand 057 by Julien (Quelques-notes.com), on Flickr​
The country's skifields have had an early taste of snow, with 10-15cm falling yesterday on the upper slopes of Mt Ruapehu's Whakapapa field. MetService spokesman Andy Downs said temperatures had fallen across New Zealand over the past few days as cold air from the south west moved up the country. "It will stay fairly cold through the next few days. We expect it to continue on through until Friday, when things steady down and start to recover. "And by the weekend it looks like we're back into a ridge of high pressure, with temperatures starting to recover again."

Early next week temperatures will be in the low 20C range, but will gradually drop in late April and early May. Mike Smith of Ruapehu Alpine Lifts said snow started to fall on Mt Ruapehu around 11pm on Monday night, and had become fairly heavy by yesterday afternoon. Turoa Rd was closed because of snow. The mountain's Turoa skifield was not due to open until June 25, but Mr Smith said he hoped the snowfall was a sign of good things to come. "We're pretty heartened - the Niwa climate outlook for autumn and winter was released late last week.


----------



## briker

Oh my God, you are so funny! Your energy i skilling me!!


----------



## Guest

briker said:


> Oh my God, you are so funny! Your energy i skilling me!!


:lol: Or I could introduce you to some butch sheep farmer, strap you to his tractor and wave goodbye as you head out into the sunset :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown set to be a big winner on US TV*
SCOOP 
7:05 AM Thursday Apr 14, 2011



QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown will beam into millions of US homes in a highly anticipated New Zealand special episode of the hit reality television show “The Biggest Loser: Couples”. Two episodes of the top-rating show were filmed under wraps in New Zealand in February this year and the second episode, which goes to air on 19 April, features the remaining eight contestants battling it out in Queenstown. It follows the contestants undertaking a river boarding challenge and the winner receiving the coveted prize of immunity plus a helicopter ride to Milford Sound. It also features The Biggest Loser host Alison Sweeney and some of the contestants bungy jumping, rock climbing and canyon swinging.

Feedback from The Biggest Loser team showed Queenstown to be a hit. Whilst in town trainer Bob Harper tweeted: "We are in Queenstown, New Zealand, and I gotta say God really outdid himself down here. This place is fantastic." Alison Sweeney was also a big fan, posting the following blog whilst in Queenstown: “I am having such a fantastic time in New Zealand. Every beautiful day here leads to another exciting adventure.” The Biggest Loser show regularly attracts more than nine million viewers in the US and was targeted by Tourism New Zealand as high profile opportunity to showcase New Zealand's beauty, thrilling adventures and demonstrate how accessible and fun it is to Americans considering a visit. The US is a major source of visitors to New Zealand with 190,000 travellers arriving in the last year.

Destination Queenstown assisted with the logistics of the visit and various Queenstown operators provided their time and expertise to ensure the filming was a success. Destination Queenstown CEO Tony Everitt says it was a fantastic opportunity to showcase Queenstown to one of its major international visitor markets. “Money can’t buy the kind of exposure this has given Queenstown. This has given us some real cut-through to a huge US audience which is a difficult thing to do given the size of its media industry. In time, the series will also roll out to the rest of the world which will give us even more international exposure.” For more information about Queenstown please visit www.queenstown-nz.co.nz


----------



## Guest

*Auckland showcased in episode of the 'Biggest Loser'*
NZ HERALD
7:05 AM Thursday Apr 14, 2011



DEVONPORT 10 JUL 10 11°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland has been showcased to millions of Americans overnight, during an episode of the 'Biggest Loser'. An episode of the popular reality series was filmed in the city earlier this year, and it's now gone to air. It saw 'Biggest Loser' couples having to sprint up the SkyTower, sail an America's Cup yacht and complete a triathlon at Bethells Beach. Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development spokesman Brent Warren says the US is Auckland's third largest visitor market. "Money can't buy this sort of exposure. The Biggest Loser gives a fabulous profile for Auckland. We're certainly confident it'll generate more leads into Auckland's visitor market," he says. Mr Warren says tourism is big business in Auckland, generating more than$3 million in GDP each year.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport March passenger volumes rise 4.4%*
SCOOP
Wednesday, 13 April 2011, 4:13 pm



BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland International Airport Ltd., the country’s major gateway, said international passenger volumes rose 4.4% in February, helped by a pick-up in visitors from Australia. International passenger movements, excluding transits, rose to 575,139 in February from 551,085 in the same month of 2010, the airport said in its monthly traffic update. Arrivals from Australia climbed 8.2% to 56,112. The biggest Asian sources of visitors all recorded gains in the latest month. Those from China rose 6.6% to 17,306, while those from South Korea jumped 19% to 4,533. The airport's figures bear out visitor data released by Statistics New Zealand today, which showed Asian visitors helped make up for a drop-off in those from the U.K. The airport recorded a 5.5% drop in passengers from the U.K.

New routes have opened up, with China Airlines linking Auckland with Taipei and China Southern operating direct flights to Guangzhou. Visitors from the U.S. rose 5.9% to 20,282. Total domestic passengers through the airport rose 0.5% to 503,704, with numbers affected by the Christchurch earthquake. Queenstown Airport, which is a quarter-owned by Auckland Airport, had a 98% surge in international passenger movements to 13,078 in February, while domestic passengers rose 8.4% to 68,377. Auckland Airport’s shares rose 1.6% to $2.19 today and have dropped 3% this year.


----------



## Guest

*Christchurch still in top five destination list*
NZ HERALD
10:45 AM Monday Apr 18, 2011



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Christchurch remains one of New Zealanders' favourite places to visit in the country despite the devastating February 22 earthquake, according to a survey released today. The latest Fly Buys/Colmar Brunton Mood of the New Zealand Traveller Survey released by the Tourism Industry Association New Zealand has Wellington on top, followed by Auckland, Queenstown, Christchurch, then Nelson. Even though the Garden City has dropped in the ratings from third, TIA chief executive Tim Cossar said the results are pleasing for Christchurch's tourism industry.

"While it's understandable tourism numbers will suffer due to the earthquake, it's great to see the majority of Kiwis haven't been deterred. Christchurch still has so much to offer, and the ski season is also approaching, which means a likely increase in tourist numbers. Christchurch remains an important gateway to some of the South Island's top ski-fields," he said. The survey found of those New Zealanders living outside Christchurch, 28 per cent plan to visit the city in the next year. Sixty per cent said the earthquake has not affected their desire to visit Christchurch and 8 per cent are now more inclined to take a trip there. However 29 per cent say they are less inclined to visit.

Of those who said they were more inclined to visit the city following the quake, 47 per cent say it's to support the local economy, 50 per cent to visit/support family and friends, 38 per cent to see the changes to the city, and 34 per cent to help the community. Those less inclined to visit were scared of another earthquake (65 per cent), concerned about the lack of infrastructure (60 per cent), and put off by the loss of the city's heritage buildings (15 per cent). The poll also shows while we have a strong desire to travel within New Zealand, time and money are the main barriers. Finances was the biggest barrier for 77 per cent of Kiwis, followed by being too busy at work at 51 per cent and having family commitments 26 per cent.


----------



## Davee

Good news :banana: Once the rebuild and the new city merges with the old, CHC will shine so much brighter than it ever was.

Thanks for keeping us posted Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Davee said:


> Good news :banana: Once the rebuild and the new city merges with the old, CHC will shine so much brighter than it ever was.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted Sydney :cheers:


Yeah ! I think that we shall be hearing a lot more good news coming from CHCH as things settle down and start returning to normal, especially when the rebuilding starts :colgate: 

You are most welcome hun and thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Millbrook named the World's best golf course*
SCOOP
Monday, 18 April 2011, 4:18 pm



Picture 351 by Mr Travis & Mrs Jessica, on Flickr​
Queenstown’s five-star Millbrook Resort has been named the world’s best golf resort by a prestigious Australian travel magazine. Millbrook has taken out top place in Luxury Travel Magazine’s 2011 Gold List Award for overseas golf resorts, ahead of strong New Zealand and international contenders. Last year Millbrook came fourth in the awards, which are decided upon by a survey that goes to tens of thousands of discerning, travel-loving readers and clients of Virtuoso, the world’s most exclusive travel agents, to vote on their favourite destinations each year. This year Millbrook heads a golf resort list that includes The Farm at Cape Kidnappers, New Zealand (2nd) Kauri Cliffs in Matauri Bay, New Zealand (3rd), Mission Hills Resort in Shenzhen, China (4th) and Sun City Resort in South Africa (5th).

Millbrook was also lauded as one of the best New Zealand properties within three hours of the city, taking out fifth place overall behind exclusive lodges such as Huka Lodge and Blanket Bay. The awards are regarded as one of the most comprehensive luxury travel surveys undertaken by an Australian magazine and widely accepted as Australia’s premier travel awards. Millbrook General Manager David Onions said the team at Millbrook was “absolutely thrilled” to gain international recognition as the world’s top golf resort. “To be recognized as the world’s best place to play golf, against some strong competition from other internationally renowned golf resorts, is a wonderful accolade for us,” he said.

“This award comes at an ideal time because many Australians are booking their ski holidays now, and we have a unique ‘green valley’ situation where you can ski in the morning and have a round of golf in the afternoon. “Millbrook’s the perfect choice for a winter holiday because it’s close to the action of Queenstown and ski fields, just a 20-minute drive to Coronet Peak, yet has a tranquility and ambience about it which enables people to unwind in five-star style with world-class golf, spa and restaurant facilities on their doorstep.” Mr Onions paid tribute to the hard work and vision of the Millbrook team and its owners in driving a multi-million dollar investment in golf.

In the past three years, the resort has made a significant $30million investment in an innovative covered driving range converted from a former woolshed, a new nine-hole golf course known as the Coronet Nine, extensive upgrades to the existing 18-hole championship golf course, and housing development in the western extension of Millbrook. The newly structured, award-winning 27-hole configuration at Millbrook has proved hugely popular with local, New Zealand and international golfers. Millbrook’s three interchangeable ‘nines’ create a varied diet of golf and a combination that only a small handful of courses in the country offer.

*More about Millbrook*

Set in a natural, alpine amphitheatre against a backdrop of snow-capped mountain ranges on the outskirts of world-renowned tourism destination Queenstown, Millbrook was formerly a wheat farm with a 150-year history. It’s retained many heritage features including the original Millhouse, rustic buildings and a majestic avenue of trees. Millbrook features five-star accommodation, world class dining, the Spa at Millbrook (ranked among the Top Ten in the World), a health and fitness centre, a championship 27-hole golf course, covered driving range, swimming pool, outdoor spa pools, tennis courts and several kilometres of biking and walking trails. Millbrook’s numerous neighbourhoods range from Butel Villas to 2, 3 and 4 bedroom cottages and luxurious Fairway Homes. Nearby you can enjoy the gold rush era village of Arrowtown with its many restaurants, museums and shops. Queenstown’s attractions include a wide range of activities, wineries, easy access to five ski areas, great nightlife and award-winning restaurants and bars.


----------



## Guest

*Peter Jackson debuts exclusive Hobbit preview online*
NZ HERALD 5:30 AM Friday Apr 15, 2011


New Zealand maxicard Home of Middle-Earth Lord of the Rings - The Ford of Bruinen (Skippers Canyon) by PCmarja2006, on Flickr​

Peter Jackson has released the first production video from the set of The Hobbit movies now filming in New Zealand. The *10-minute* piece, which Jackson debuted on his Facebook page, returns to Hobbiton to show exclusive behind-the-scenes footage of the movie including special effects work, fight training, dwarf costumes being created and more. "It's like a sort of a big wizard's workshop," Jackson said on the video as he toured the production. Many of the sets and locations from Jackson's Lord of the Rings films have been recreated for the new films, which will be released in two parts in 2012 and 2013. Several of the actors also appear in the video, including Sir Ian McKellen as Gandalf the wizard and Martin Freeman, who will be playing Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## Yellow Fever

one of fav movies of all time!


----------



## Guest

Yellow Fever said:


> one of fav movies of all time!


Probably the ultimate as far as fantasy movies go ..... I am looking forward to the 3D version of The Hobbit :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Also my favourite movie... 



SYDNEY said:


> *Christchurch still in top five destination list*
> NZ HERALD
> 10:45 AM Monday Apr 18, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
> Christchurch remains one of New Zealanders' favourite places to visit in the country despite the devastating February 22 earthquake, according to a survey released today. The latest Fly Buys/Colmar Brunton Mood of the New Zealand Traveller Survey released by the Tourism Industry Association New Zealand has Wellington on top, followed by Auckland, Queenstown, Christchurch, then Nelson. Even though the Garden City has dropped in the ratings from third, TIA chief executive Tim Cossar said the results are pleasing for Christchurch's tourism industry.
> 
> "While it's understandable tourism numbers will suffer due to the earthquake, it's great to see the majority of Kiwis haven't been deterred. Christchurch still has so much to offer, and the ski season is also approaching, which means a likely increase in tourist numbers. Christchurch remains an important gateway to some of the South Island's top ski-fields," he said. The survey found of those New Zealanders living outside Christchurch, 28 per cent plan to visit the city in the next year. Sixty per cent said the earthquake has not affected their desire to visit Christchurch and 8 per cent are now more inclined to take a trip there. However 29 per cent say they are less inclined to visit.
> 
> Of those who said they were more inclined to visit the city following the quake, 47 per cent say it's to support the local economy, 50 per cent to visit/support family and friends, 38 per cent to see the changes to the city, and 34 per cent to help the community. Those less inclined to visit were scared of another earthquake (65 per cent), concerned about the lack of infrastructure (60 per cent), and put off by the loss of the city's heritage buildings (15 per cent). The poll also shows while we have a strong desire to travel within New Zealand, time and money are the main barriers. Finances was the biggest barrier for 77 per cent of Kiwis, followed by being too busy at work at 51 per cent and having family commitments 26 per cent.


For Christchurch those news are indeed very good; thanks for your efforts and the work here SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Also my favourite movie...
> 
> For Christchurch those news are indeed very good; thanks for your efforts and the work here SYDNEY


You are most welcome mate, thanks for all of your great comments throughout SSC - it is much appreciated and I always look forward to them


----------



## Guest

*Four NZ destinations in TripAdvisor's best of The South Pacific.*



QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



Skyline and friend by craigsydnz, on Flickr



Milford Sound by Richard Beckett, on Flickr



CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

TripAdvisor Traveler's Choice 2011 - Top 10 Destinations in the South Pacific:

1. Sydney, Australia
2. Queenstown, New Zealand (12th position worldwide)
3. Melbourne, Australia
4. Perth, Australia
5. Byron Bay, Austraia
6. Cairns, Australia
7. Auckland, New Zealand
8. Milford Sound, New Zealand
9. Papeete, French Polynesia
10. Christchurch, New Zealand

*LINK*


----------



## Guest

*Conference business up 38%*



New Zealand 407 by David Lampert, on Flickr​

The number of Australians travelling to New Zealand for business events will not be adversely affected by this year's Christchurch earthquake, says the head of an industry group. Conventions & Incentives New Zealand (CINZ) says latest figures show that in the 12 months to February 2011 almost 39,000 Australians travelled to this country for conferences, conventions or incentive events - a 38 per cent increase on the prior year. CINZ chief executive Alan Trotter said about 95 per cent of the conferences that had been booked in Christchurch before the February 22 quake had been successfully relocated to other centres such as Auckland, Rotorua and Queenstown.

"We've spent a lot of time and effort in persuading [event organisers] to keep the business in the country." Trotter added that some Christchurch venues, such as those near the International Airport, had been unaffected by the disaster. The total number of overseas visitors arriving in New Zealand for business tourism events in the year to February was up 27 per cent to 60,069, CINZ said.


----------



## Guest

*Travel bible likes Air NZ's 'cuddle class'*



Air New Zealand 77W Business Premier Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​

Air New Zealand's 'cuddle class' lie-down economy class seats have bagged a top award from leading global travel magazine and information publishers, Conde Nast, beating out competing new First Class cabin fit-outs in the process. Officially known as Skycouch Economy seats, they won the Aviation category in Conde Nast Traveller's 2011 Innovation and Design Awards. The Kiwi designed Economy Skycouch was selected ahead of new First Class A380 cabin designs entered by both Lufthansa and Singapore Airlines, the national carrier said in a statement today.

"While airlines have made incremental improvements to their premium cabins over the years, no other airline has put this level of research and development effort into improving the Economy flying experience," said deputy chief executive Norm Thompson. The Skycouch allows two people to share three economy seats, and create a bed for two that hugely improves the experience of an economy class long haul flight. An expert panel developed a short list from all entries, and the winners were chosen by a readers' vote. The magazine commented that Air New Zealand is "smoothing the way with its inventive approach to economy seating."

The Skycouch is available the first 10 outboard rows of the Economy cabin in its new Boeing 777-300ER aircraft operating between Auckland and London, via Los Angeles.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Any recent updates for us ?


----------



## Cauê

Wonderful natural and urban skyline :cheers:

The 2 first pictures are perfect. Loved.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Any recent updates for us ?


I haven't had the time to browse the news sites but I am sure that there is lots to report, I will have to find the time 




Cauê said:


> Wonderful natural and urban skyline :cheers:
> 
> The 2 first pictures are perfect. Loved.


Thanks for all of your wonderful comments and have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*NZ Petite Lodge named among the top 10 in the World*



Akaroa Window Box by Lathkill96, on Flickr​

Maison de la Mer, a petite lodge, just an hour from quake-hit Christchurch, has been named among the top 10 Bed and Breakfast Inns (B&Bs) in the world, according to Trip Advisor. New Zealand and Christchurch tourism have been savaged by a series of earthquakes since September 4 but the accolades just announced by Trip Advisor for Akaroa are a huge boost to the battered region. Maison de la Mer is owned by Bruce and Carol Hyland who have had 20 years experience in the business and had two similar properties in Auckland.

“It’s just fantastic news for New Zealand tourism that we have been recognised by the most important people of all – our guests – via Trip Advisor, the world’s leading travel guide authority on where to stay,’’ Bruce Hyland said today. “Not only have we been awarded a Trip Advisor Award of Excellence – 2011, but we have also been given the accolade of one of the Top 10-to-die for Inns and B&B’s around the world.” “We are the first place in New Zealand to win this award. Three years ago we were awarded the top 10 Hidden Gems in the South Pacific award by Trip Advisor, who are the top authority on the planet for good places to visit as they are based on actual guest experience.

“We expect a huge response from this award as we are away from the quake zone and Akaroa is a great alternative to Christchurch,’’ Hyland said. The major South Island city is recovering from a major earthquake on February 22 but recent aftershocks on June 13 have made no significant change to the Akaroa’s status. More and extensive damage occurred around the city, especially in the eastern suburbs and parts of the central business district. But Christchurch International Airport remains open and operating normally. The airport continues to be the gateway to the South Island and Akaroa is growing as a quake-break or short holiday destination.

However, the earthquake has had massive impact on accommodation in Christchurch while Akaroa and Maison de la Mer is seeing increased interest in accommodation demands. The Maison de la Mer building was built in the Arts and Crafts style in 1910 featuring intricate carved wooden details in the central hall, and many art nouveau stained glass windows – all of which have survived the years and earthquakes. The Hylands bought the lodge seven years ago. It is furnished luxuriously in French country style, reflecting the unique French history of Akaroa. Maison de la Mer has previously been named among the best six places to stay in New Zealand by the London Sunday Times, and Frommers Guide has judged Maison de la Mer as one of the top seven places to stay in New Zealand.


----------



## kekgi

> SYDNEY ;
> TripAdvisor Traveler's Choice 2011 - Top 10 Destinations in the South Pacific:
> 
> 1. Sydney, Australia
> 2. Queenstown, New Zealand (12th position worldwide)
> 3. Melbourne, Australia
> 4. Perth, Australia
> 5. Byron Bay, Austraia
> 6. Cairns, Australia
> 7. Auckland, New Zealand
> 8. Milford Sound, New Zealand
> 9. Papeete, French Polynesia
> 10. Christchurch, New Zealand


Just return from South Island NZ, was there from June 2 - Jun 12. Queenstown deserve good place in list as well but sadly Christchurch cbd is still surround by fences.


----------



## Guest

kekgi said:


> Just return from South Island NZ, was there from June 2 - Jun 12. Queenstown deserve good place in list as well but sadly Christchurch cbd is still surround by fences.


Christchurch is a very sad case indeed, many areas will be fenced off for a long time still until some big decisions have been made. Did you enjoy your time in NZ ? I fly to Queenstown on Friday morning and can't wait :banana:


----------



## kekgi

> SYDNEY: Christchurch is .... ... can't wait.


Sorry guy late reply..I enjoy South Island so much but bit disappointed when allocate our last day for shopping at Christchurch. Can't find where all the CBD fenced shop relocated or maybe they just stop business for time being. 

I love Queenstown very much and we plan to coming back next year. Some of our itinerary blown away such wanna skiing at Coronet Peak but delay opening from June 4th to unknown (no snow fall). And so raining all the way from Lake Pukaki to Mt. Cook an return and not enaugh time to see penguin in Dunedin..

Will return. How was yor trip?


----------



## Guest

kekgi said:


> Sorry guy late reply..I enjoy South Island so much but bit disappointed when allocate our last day for shopping at Christchurch. Can't find where all the CBD fenced shop relocated or maybe they just stop business for time being.
> 
> I love Queenstown very much and we plan to coming back next year. Some of our itinerary blown away such wanna skiing at Coronet Peak but delay opening from June 4th to unknown (no snow fall). And so raining all the way from Lake Pukaki to Mt. Cook an return and not enaugh time to see penguin in Dunedin..
> 
> Will return. How was yor trip?


No worries mate  I am very happy to read that you had a great time and that you are coming back for another visit :colgate: You would have had to go to the malls (Riccarton Mall) etc. for shopping - the CBD is off limits as you would have noticed - a real shame. It will take a long time before the city is back on it's feet.

I went to Queenstown for the Southern Hemisphere's largest winter festival and there was still no snow at all .... the first time in living history that it hasn't snow yet. It was also very hot - 10 degrees which is very high for this time of the year. Most of the ski resorts are still closed and I am hoping that the snow comes soon. All in all we had loads of fun thanks


----------



## Guest

*Asia, Pacific leading world tourism rebound*



Rotorua New Zealand by ranhar2, on Flickr​
Asia and the Pacific are leading international tourism's recovery from the global financial crisis, a new report says. The World Tourism Organisation report said global tourism rebounded strongly last year, with arrivals up 6.6 per cent to 940 million people. Arrivals fell 3.8 per cent the previous year. "The increase more than offset the decline caused by the economic downturn, with an additional 23 million arrivals over the former peak year of 2008," it said. Asia and the Pacific was the first region to recover and among the strongest growing areas last year - up 12.7 per cent, it said.

Tourism Industry Association policy and research manager Simon Wallace said New Zealand was in the right area to benefit from growth in the Asia Pacific region. "It's been a really tough year for the industry ... but I think we can take some heart from the fact that we're in the Asia region where there is good growth," Wallace said. Statistics New Zealand data shows short-term overseas visitor arrivals grew 1 per cent in the year ended May to 2.5 million. Arrivals from Asia rose 9.7 per cent while the numbers from Europe fell 6.7 per cent.

Roadshows during the past couple of months had shown the industry needed to better understand the experience of Asian visitors, Wallace said. "We need to be really aware of the kind of experience that they're looking for ... what kind of products do they want to do, is our service up to expectation, are we providing the sort of food that they need," he said. The World Tourism Organisation report said global international tourism receipts were estimated to have increased 4.7 per cent in real terms.

"The most significant change among the top 10 by international arrivals in 2010 was the rise of China to third position [by destination], ousting Spain, having overtaken both the United Kingdom and Italy during the past few years," it said. International tourist arrivals had been projected to rise by 4 to 5 per cent this year, with impacts from events in North Africa and the Middle East, and the earthquake and tsunami in Japan not expected to substantially affect the overall forecast, the report said.

Meanwhile, global international tourist arrivals grew by 4.5 per cent in the first four months of this year. World Tourism Organisation secretary general Taleb Rifai said the sustained optimism shown by the World Tourism Organisation confidence index was reassuring. The confidence index, a short-term outlook based on consultations with more than 350 experts worldwide, remained largely optimistic for the period May to August. Experts in the Americas and Europe expected the best outcomes.


----------



## Guest

*Monocle Magazine ranks Auckland as the World's 13th most Liveable City*



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*LINK*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing country


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing country


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

I thought that it would be time for a *SUMMARY* of the Cities | Towns | Regions that have been posted before.

*SOUTH ISLAND*

CHRISTCHURCH - Part 1
CHRISTCHURCH - Part 2


AKAROA - Part 1
AKAROA - Part 2
AKAROA - Part 3
AKAROA - Part 4
AKAROA - Part 5


QUEENSTOWN - Part 1
QUEENSTOWN - Part 2

ARROWTOWN - Part 1
ARROWTOWN - Part 2


*NORTH ISLAND*


AUCKLAND - Part 1
AUCKLAND - Part 2

WAIHEKE ISLAND - Part 1
WAIHEKE ISLAND - Part 2


WELLINGTON - Part 1
WELLINGTON - Part 2


RUSSELL - Part 1
RUSSELL - Part 2


HAWKES BAY REGION - Part 1
HAWKES BAY REGION - Part 2

NAPIER - Part 1
NAPIER - Part 2

HASTINGS - Part 1


TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI - Part1


COROMANDEL REGION - Part 1
COROMANDEL REGION - Part 2

WHANGAMATA - Part 1
WHANGAMATA - Part 2


----------



## Guest

*Lonely Planet: Christchurch again 'a valid destination'*




CHRISTCHURCH 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Christchurch "is back on its feet as far as welcoming travellers" and is still worth a two or three day visit, according to international travel guide Lonely Planet. The February 22 earthquake closed much of the CBD where much of the city's accommodation and attractions are located, but Lonely Planet writer Errol Hunt found on a recent trip to the Garden City there was still plenty for tourists to do. "...While still bearing the scars of February's quake, the city is back on its feet as far as welcoming travellers," Hunt wrote. "...Staying in Christchurch for two or three days is now thoroughly worthwhile."

Most sights and activities in and around Christchurch remain open, he wrote, including the Willowbank wildlife and Maori culture centre, the Antarctic Centre and Punting on the Avon. However Hunt acknowledged the devastation of the earthquakes is ever-present. "Any traveller in the city since February has spent at least some time looking at some of the damaged buildings. Travellers are joined at the cordon's edge by locals doing the same thing, the mood usually one of sombre reflection, as well as simple awe at the sight of some devastated buildings. No-one standing there forgets that deaths occurred in many of these now-ruined buildings."

Hunt said visitors to the city have reported a lack of good nightlife, with a viable alternative to the central city yet to be found. The three main alternatives are not "world class" - describing the university student-favoured drinking holes the "bogan bars of Riccarton", the bars of Merivale "a little snooty for our tastes", and a "couple of good bars" on Lincoln Rd in Addington. Hunt said wider Canterbury has remained "open for business", but have seen a decrease in visitor numbers since the quake. "Akaroa, Kaikoura and Hanmer are all unaffected and as fabulous as ever, while skiers are sharpening their poles in anticipation of the ski season opening at Methven, Mt Hutt, and other nearby ski fields."

Tourists in the South Island during the Rugby World Cup are recommended to visit the city to "immerse yourself in the country's national obsession". "There's no more rugby-focused part of NZ than Christchurch, and the city took an un-needed extra blow when this year's Rugby World Cup games had to be relocated due to quake damage to the city's stadium." Hunt said with visitor numbers down, "you'll seldom find a better chance for experiencing the South Island".

"Christchurch is certainly still reeling after February's belly punch, and the locals are understandably sick of all the bloody aftershocks. But there's an air of recovery too. For travellers, Christchurch is again a valid destination in its own right. And for travellers wanting to help, the best way to do so would be to aid the economy by visiting."


----------



## Guest

*Hollywood loves Queenstown*




QUEENSTOWN 24 JUN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

Eight years after the last film from the Lord of the Rings trilogy was released, New Zealand is back once again as ‘Middle Earth’ with production for The Hobbit movies in full swing. Hollywood will once again be focusing on New Zealand with the upcoming release of two films based on J.R.R Tolkien’s famous children’s book The Hobbit, a prequel to the events from the Lord of the Rings.

Recently Peter Jackson, the famous kiwi director and his team were scouting for filming locations for The Hobbit films around the Southern Alps and Queenstown. Locations around the Queenstown region were used extensively in the LOTR films so it’s no surprise the producers are looking at our stunning region again. Check out Peter Jackson's facebook page to watch the *second production diary from The Hobbit*. Footage of Queenstown and other South Island locations starts at the five minute mark. Sean Astin who played the hobbit Sam in the Lord of the Rings trilogy summed it up nicely when he said, ‘I recall sitting in Queenstown against the mountain range aptly titled the Remarkables and feeling I was actually living in the books.’

The dramatic mountains, crystal clear lakes and untamed wilderness around Queenstown and the Southern Lakes region make the perfect background for Hollywood films. Recent movies filmed in the area include X-Men Origins: Wolverine, The Water Horse, The Chronicles of Narnia films; The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe and Prince Caspian. The area is also a popular location for filming TV advertisements and even featured prominently in the Bollywood superhit I Hate Luv Stories. If you are coming to our beautiful resort anytime soon keep your eyes peeled for hobbits and dwarfs. Let us know what your favourite scene from the Lord of the Rings films is. Maybe it was filmed around here!


----------



## Guest

crystal83 said:


> I like your photos of New Zealand .The scenery is so fascinating.


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Five-star hotel planned for top waterfront spot*




19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

A five-star, 300-room hotel will fill former America's Cup sites on one of the most valuable pieces of waterside property in the country. The seven-storey hotel will be constructed on Team New Zealand's home base in the Wyndham Quarter on Auckland's waterfront, and will take at least five years to build. The Auckland Waterfront Development Agency said it was still in talks with potential hotel operators, and was not ready to announce who will fill the new building. The agency said yesterday that a consortium of two Auckland architecture firms, Fearon Hay and Peddle Thorp, had won the hotly contested design competition for the development ahead of a talent pool of 23 practices.

Peddle Thorp director Richard Goldie said the hotel would be of a world-class standard and in an enviable harbourside spot. "We describe the site as a privileged one because the only other building on the Auckland waterfront that occupies that kind of space is the ferry building." The scale of the development - the size of a rugby field - posed several challenges. Mr Goldie said he did not want to block access to the water's edge. The hotel's structure will be separated into three by two streets, which will allow the public to walk from Halsey St through to the waterfront. Mr Goldie said the design favoured a more solid facade as opposed to a "glass box" style.

The higher floors will give a view across most of downtown Auckland. "From the upper floors you look across the Viaduct Basin to the city, also across the western viaduct out to Rangitoto. "Then, in a northerly direction, you look up the harbour bridge, and even on the back side there's probably views up to Ponsonby Rd ridge." The entire Wynyard Quarter redevelopment is underscored by progressive design, and the hotel is considering several sustainability measures - the most striking of which is an absence of air conditioning.

"The rooms could be run with just a little bit of space heating for the winter. Down there, where it's relatively quiet and the air is clean, there's no harm in having a window cracked open in the night and enjoying the sniff of the sea air," said Mr Goldie. "These things are romantic ideas at this stage but we'd like to see them delivered."


----------



## Guest

*Travel + Leisure awards recognise NZ lodges and hotels*
NZ HERALD 10:41 AM Wednesday Aug 3, 2011

After surviving the ravages of two major earthquakes and countless aftershocks, a boutique Christchurch hotel has trumped some of the Pacific's biggest accommodation providers. The George hotel, which lies in the heart of the quake-ravaged city, has been named one of the top 10 best city hotels across Australia, New Zealand and the South Pacific by Travel + Leisure magazine. It was also given the nod for best service in the region in this year's World's Best awards, coming a close second behind The Langham in Melbourne. The awards, now in their 16th year, are voted on by readers of the magazine across categories including hotels, cities, islands, cruise lines and airlines.

The George, which was ranked 9th on the list, beat out the likes of Melbourne's 262-room, five-star The Westin and was one of only two New Zealand accommodation providers to make the grade. The other was the Sofitel Queenstown Hotel and Spa, which was ranked fifth and also took out the top spot on a list ranking the best hotel spas in the world. "After what has been, to say the least, a challenging year, we are over the moon to have received these accolades," The George's general manager, Bruce Garrett told AAP. "To maintain a world class facility and meet ever-increasing guest expectations is a big ask in normal circumstances but to have done this through a series of major earthquakes and countless aftershocks is something quite special."

The five-star hotel sits on the edge of Christchurch's "red zone" - the area worst affected by the devastating earthquake on February 22, which killed more than 180 people. Many of The George's staff were personally affected by the quakes, with some losing homes and others not having basic services such as electricity or sewerage, Garrett said. "While they could be forgiven for taking their eyes off the ball ... our team have day after day turned up and turned it on for our guests. "Sometimes this involved walking through cordons where no vehicles could travel and other times staying on to ensure the comfort of all guests after an earthquake before returning home to check on family."

Garrett says although the hotel was unable to trade for a month, business has been better than normal for this time of year. "What Christchurch people need now after so much suffering is some good news, and all Cantabrians should be proud that they have world-class facilities here in their own city," Garrett said. There were also significant accolades for New Zealand accommodation providers in other categories, with The Lodge at Kauri Cliffs in Northland being named best lodge or resort in the region and 11th-best hotel in the world. The Matauri Bay property's managing director, Jay Robertson, said the recognition was "a wonderful testament to the continued excellence of our team, without whom these awards would not be possible".

Taupo's Huka Lodge was named third-best lodge or resort in the region and 67th-best hotel in the world. Queenstown, Christchurch and Auckland were named the third, fourth and fifth-best cities respectively in the Australia, New Zealand and South Pacific region, while Air New Zealand was named fourth-best international airline, up three spots from its seventh-place ranking in last year's awards.

*TRAVEL + LEISURE'S 'WORLD'S BEST' AWARDS 2011*

Top lodges and resorts in Australia, NZ and the South Pacific

1. The Lodge at Kauri Cliffs, Northland, New Zealand
2. InterContinental Resort and Thalasso Spa, Bora Bora, French Polynesia
3. Huka Lodge, Taupo, New Zealand
4. Lilianfels Blue Mountains Resort & Spa, New South Wales, Australia
5. Reef House Resort & Spa, Cairns, Australia

Top city hotels in Australia, NZ and the South Pacific

1. The Langham, Melbourne, Australia
2. Park Hyatt, Melbourne, Australia
3. InterContinental, Sydney, Australia
4. Park Hyatt, Sydney, Australia
5. Sofitel Queenstown Hotel and Spa, Queenstown, New Zealand
6. Four Seasons Hotel, Sydney, Australia
7. Sydney Harbour Marriott at Circular Quay, Sydney, Australia
8. The Westin, Sydney, Australia
9. The George, Christchurch, New Zealand
10. The Westin, Melbourne, Australia

Top cities in Australia, NZ and the South Pacific

1. Sydney, Australia
2. Melbourne, Australia
3. Queenstown, New Zealand
4. Christchurch, New Zealand
5. Auckland, New Zealand

NZ MENTIONS IN THE 'WORLD'S BEST' OVERALL RANKINGS

Top 10 hotel spas

1. Sofitel Queenstown Hotel and Spa, Queenstown, New Zealand.

Top 10 international airlines

4. Air New Zealand

Top 100 hotels

11. The Lodge at Kauri Cliffs, Northland, New Zealand
67. Huka Lodge, Taupo, New Zealand


----------



## Guest

*Auckland proves to be good value*




04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

Auckland is the seventh-cheapest tourist-friendly city in the world, a travel website has found. The website Tripadvisor has launched TripIndex, which compares the cost of 50 tourist cities around the world. The cities were ranked on the prices of an 8km taxi ride, a night in a four-star hotel, some pizza and a dry martini from a five-star restaurant. Auckland came seventh, with a total of $173. Number one, Bangkok, cost $131.80 and Beijing $141.30. The most expensive city was Paris, which cost $507.20. The only Australian city to make the list was Sydney, which fell close to the middle on $280.30.

Auckland Mayor Len Brown said the news was "fantastic" in the lead-up to the Rugby World Cup. He said he was surprised Auckland was cheaper than cities such as Marrakesh in Morocco. Former head of Tourism Auckland Graeme Osborne said the result was a mixed blessing. "It's marvellous and helpful to be communicating our affordablility, but it's also an indication that we're coming through a really hard time." Auckland could afford to increase its prices further because of its growing popularity as a destination, he said. Mr Osborne said tourist demand had been down recently, so prices had fallen to reflect that.

"We're hoping that with this news going to the world, that it will remind people about how great a value-for-money destination we are. "So it's an extremely positive message to be communicating to our key markets, but it's a reminder that our marketplace is a little bit suppressed."

*TOP 10* 

1. Bangkok
2. Beijing
3. Sharm el Sheikh
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Sofia
6. Budapest
7. Auckland
8. Marrakesh
9. Warsaw
10. Dubai


----------



## Guest

*RWC 2011 | Seeing the best of Auckland by public transport*



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
For many Aucklanders, the Rugby World Cup is going to mean visitors descending on a couch near you. Whether it be rugby-mad Uncle Hector from Britain deciding now is a great time to visit New Zealand, or the whole clan from Timaru coming up to check out the action in the big smoke, entertainment will be required. As anyone who's ever had houseguests knows, it can be exhausting ferrying them around the sights. To help you out, we've tried out a few trips they can do on their own on public transport, easing the load on all involved (guests like a bit of freedom too!). The kids thought it was excellent fun being freed from their carseat shackles and getting on to trains and buses. It gave us a really different perspective too - a bit more "enjoy the ride" than look-straight-ahead-and-concentrate-on-your-lane. What a nice change. If you're not a public transport user and you're trying to send your family or friends off on a jaunt, maxx.co.nz needs to become your best friend. The trips we've featured are guides only, so please use the Journey Planner tool on this site to check for the most up-to-date information. For return journeys there is a button at the bottom of your search results which will show you how to get back to the CBD.

*Hot pool heaven*

Waiwera Thermal Resort is always a lovely family day out. Your guests can have a splash with the kids, soak in the hot mineral pools, have a spa treatment or watch a movie in the undercover pool. Buses leave from 13 Albert St in the city. Take the 895 North Star bus.

*Get back to nature*

If your visitors have done too much indulging over the Rugby World Cup, they might be up for a scenic walk. Tahuna Torea Nature Reserve is 25 hectares of unique wildlife on a long sandbank with three trails varying from 40 minutes to an hour-and-a-half (to see the whole area). It's perfect for viewing native flora and birdlife. Take the 767 or 769 Metrolink bus from Britomart to Riddell Rd, walk through Glendowie Park to Tamaki Estuary and then south along the waterfront to the reserve. After the walk, head south along the waterfront to Pt England and into Glen Innes where the train and bus options are many for getting back to the city.

*Facts, flowers and French-ness*

It's not far out of the city by public transport but Parnell will provide your guests with a wealth of choice. There's a green inner LINK bus that goes from Customs St East (opposite Fort Lane). Or from August 21 catch the new amber outer LINK bus (see box at right) from Wellesley St. Both go to the top of Parnell Rd and from there you have several options. Take a 15-minute walk to the fascinating Auckland Museum and Domain; walk to St Georges Bay Rd and head down the hill to La Cigale; or take the 703 bus from 16 St Stephens Ave to the Rose Gardens (or you can walk). La Cigale is a French shop which has a lively market on Saturday or Sunday mornings and the Rose Gardens has stunning views of the harbour. If none of those take your fancy you can just meander back down Parnell Rd past the Chocolate Boutique (try the Italian Denzo hot chocolate) and through the village.

Don't miss the lanes off the main street, where you can check out the art galleries, restaurants and boutiquey shops.

*Fluttery friends*

If the kids love animals you might want to take the Airbus Express from Queen St, near Tyler St, to the airport. Or take the train to Papatoetoe and then take the 380 Airporter bus which stops at Butterfly Creek. You can see the butterfly enclosure, the fish, the farm and animals and even some crocs. There's a train ride for the kids, cafe and playground. Great for little plane spotters too, and right next door is Treasure Island Adventure Mini Golf.

*Markets and coastal walks*

Taking a bus to Takapuna is fun. Your guests will have a scenic ride across the harbour bridge and if they go on a Sunday morning they'll catch the markets. There's live music, bric-a-brac, art and craft, fruit and vegetables and fabulous artisan produce such as handmade cheese, sausages and French pastries. Afterwards they can grab an icecream and take a stroll along the beach. If they are feeling particularly active there is a fantastic coastal walk from Takapuna to Milford and back (just make sure to wear sensible walking shoes, as it is rocky) and go at low tide. The market is from 9am-12pm. Buses leave regularly from 17 Albert St (stop 7075) stopping right outside the markets.

*Retail therapy*

If there are keen spenders in your group, they can easily take a train on the Eastern line from Britomart right to the doorstep of Sylvia Park Shopping Centre. They can give the credit card a hammering on shoes, clothes, homewares and whatever else can fit in their suitcases. Check out the kids' playgrounds and a lolly shop, Sweet, where you can see live demonstrations of candy being made. Closer to the city, there are plenty of buses and trains from south, west and city all running regularly to Auckland's fashion capital, Newmarket.

*Beeline for the beach*

One of the nicest short trips out of the city to get some instant beach action is to get on a bus along Tamaki Drive. Your visitors can get off where they choose: Kelly Tarlton's Antarctic Encounter and Underwater World, Mission Bay, St Heliers, Kohimarama. If they're after somewhere lively then the people, pubs, restaurants, choice of multiple icecream shops, fountain and playground, make Mission Bay the best bet. The others are good for a slightly quieter, less manic scene. For more action, rent a kayak or bikes. It's so wonderful that in Auckland you can be at the beach after a 10- minute bus ride from the CBD. Take buses 767, 769 or 756 from Britomart and get off wherever takes your fancy.

*Ramble through the gardens*

A trip to the Botanic Gardens is not just for elderly aunts who love rhododendrons. It's a beautiful 64-hectare lush green space, with room to run and ramble, find a picnic spot and generally have a great family day. It has 10,000 plants from around the world with a cafe on site, if packing a picnic is too much effort. Take a train from Britomart to the Manurewa stop and then take the Howick & Eastern bus 466 to the gardens.

*Wonderful west*

Titirangi is consistently a fun morning or afternoon out. There's the lovely Lopdell House for some New Zealand art, the fabulous and always-busy Hardware Cafe, the Exhibition Drive pipeline walk (allow 1.5 hours for this) and the Titirangi Village market on the last Sunday of every month. There are plenty of options to get there via New Lynn (a 113, 136, 154, 163, 198, 199, 224 or 233) where you can transfer to a 173 or 179 (which leave hourly on Sundays for Titirangi village). Again, check times on maxx.co.nz to get there and back. .

*Thrills and spills*

If the kids need entertaining, head south. Take the 471 or 472 bus from 55 Customs St to Rainbow's End, New Zealand's largest theme park. There are loads of rides for all levels of courage. They can get dizzy, be suspended, fall from a height, twist rapidly or get wet - what more could any self-respecting kid want?

*Other suggestions*

* 
Bus to Cornwall Park and walk up One Tree Hill

* 
Ferry to Devonport to explore the shops, Torpedo Bay naval museum and pretty streets of Victorian villas

* 
Bus to Motat, the Zoo or Western Springs

* 
Ferry to Waiheke where the Fullers Island Hopper buses take you to loads of interesting places (Hopper restarts September 5).

*Travel pass for the Cup*

During Rugby World Cup 2011, Auckland Transport will issue a special edition public transport and discount pass for tourists to the city. The pass will cost just $15 a day and offers unlimited travel on Auckland's trains, buses and ferries (with the exception of Airbus Express and ferries to the gulf islands, Half Moon Bay, Pine Harbour, West Harbour, Gulf Harbour and Waiheke Island). Passes will be available for tourists from September 1 to October 31. (Further information on maxx.co.nz from mid- August).

The new link bus services will start operating on August 21.

*City LINK* runs the length of Queen St every seven to eight minutes, with every second bus going to Wynyard Quarter. It replaces the old City Circuit bus.

*Inner LINK* renames the existing LINK with route changes to make it more direct. It will travel via Albert St rather than Queen St, and direct from Ponsonby and Karangahape Rd to Auckland City Hospital and Newmarket via Grafton Bridge.

*Outer LINK* will run every 15 minutes around Pt Chevalier, Mt Albert, St Lukes, Mt Eden, Epsom, Newmarket and Parnell, as well as Auckland and AUT universities and Wellesley St in the city centre.


----------



## Guest

*Waikato airport project targets Asian tourism*



Raglan, Waikato, North Island, New Zealand by Sandy Austin, on Flickr​
Enticing thousands of Asian tourists to the Waikato is a step closer now Hamilton International Airport has the green light to extend its runway. Approval for the almost 800-metre northern extension at the airport, signed off by Waipa District Council, opens the door for larger long-haul aircraft to land. Although no time frame has been given for construction – expected to cost between $22 and $25 million – airport chief executive Chris Doak said the extension was part of the airport's long-term plan to become a low-cost gateway to New Zealand.

The vision for the airport includes targeting Asia's rapidly increasing middle class who are wanting lower-cost flights to New Zealand and adding new routes from across the ditch. Doak said Asia's huge population offered more visitor potential than Australia and trade was growing. The project includes building the runway, taxiways, an extended apron by the terminal, associated air-noise boundaries and runway lighting.


----------



## Guest

*England rugby great: NZ is 'awesome'*

*VIDEO*



Kaiteriteri Beach, New Zealand. by chris.bryant, on Flickr​
Phil Vickery has normally spent his days Down Under battling the All Blacks on the rugby pitch. But his travel experiences since retiring from England rugby last year have been altogether more restful. Not that he's been taking the easy road. A recent trip to New Zealand still saw him taking in city skylines from gasp-inducing heights, sampling the local wine and seal-spotting on the Otago Peninsula. There was even time to call in at the odd rugby ground, all in the name of research of course. Vickery has recently been announced as a co-commentator for the Rugby World Cup this autumn, so who better to send to the Land of the Long White Cloud to explore what else there is to do between those all-important matches?

Vickery is the first to confess this trip was certainly different to his previous experiences in New Zealand. 'I didn’t get the chance to be a tourist,' says the former England captain and British and Irish Lions prop. 'We were always training, playing, recovering…training, playing, recovering and always focused. I was there to do a job.' But on this visit the 35-year-old indulged in a slightly more relaxed itinerary of eating, drinking and having fun ahead of the World Cup which kicks off in Auckland on September 9. Just one word springs to mind when describing his first foray into life as a tourist in New Zealand. 'Awesome' he says. 'Everything about it. I didn’t even have jet lag too badly.' Back to nature: Phil explored the Otago Peninsula, known as the wildlife capital of New Zealand.

'Auckland I loved,' he explains in his distinctive burr. 'I mean, just the fact you can be in the city centre and then hop on a ferry and 25 minutes later you’re on an island in the middle of nowhere. I love that kind of lifestyle. 'I had a great time on Waiheke Island, and especially a fantastic meal at Mudbrick restaurant, looking out with the Auckland skyline away over the water. The produce and wine they have in New Zealand blew me away, and people’s enthusiasm for it especially. They really enjoy life over there.'

Vickery got chance for another unique city perspective 192m above street level when he did the SkyWalk around the top of the tower at Sky City. 
'You’re harnessed, but the rope feels slack so it doesn’t seem like you’re held on. My brain was just saying there was nothing between me and the pavement 600 feet below except the wire walkway, no barrier, nothing. The views were awesome – I got a good look at Eden Park.' On South Island Vickery headed to Dunedin and was in awe of the brand new, permanently covered, Forsyth Barr stadium. 'I think the atmosphere there on a match day is going to be phenomenal. And from a player’s point of view, the surface was amazing – it’s a mix of artificial and natural grass, which will play hard and fast.

The England lads will love it. It all got me thinking that this is a great model for the northern hemisphere. It could really change the way leagues and timings happen – you won’t have to worry about the elements at all. 'The town itself was great. Really buzzing with all the students. 'I wanted to go surfing but didn’t have time. Instead we spent a day on the Otago Peninsula just next to the city, and that totally blew me away. I went out there with a guy called Perry Reid from Nature’s Wonders Naturally – what a fantastic bloke, so enthusiastic. 'I could have spent days there, surrounded by the ocean and the wind. It was paradise. We saw penguins and seals, and they had no fear, it was just a real privilege. 

'Wellington was a blast too and brought back good memories – England beat the All Blacks there in 2003 before we went on to win the World Cup in Sydney! 'I got chance to talk to Conrad Smith (the current All Black centre), which was fun. The pressure on those home team boys is immense. Everyone you talk to, whether it’s an All Black or a cab driver, is determined this is going to be a great tournament; you really get a sense of that. 'And I could have stayed in Wellington for weeks. I really enjoyed Zealandia, which is a sanctuary for all sorts of local wildlife and not far from the centre, which is like walking through Jurassic Park, just totally mind blowing. And we had a great evening out at Matterhorn on Cuba Street. Apparently it was voted best bar in New Zealand for a few years running and you can see why. Although Vickery’s heart will always be in Cornwall it seems New Zealand may have won him over both on and off the pitch.

'It was a privilege facing the Haka when I used to play, I loved it,' he recalls. 'It’s great at Twickenham but when it’s on their home turf it’s something else. You just have to look into their eyes and you can immediately see the pride and the passion. 'And I had a fantastic time on this trip. The Rugby World Cup down there is going to be awesome, they’re putting so much into it, like the Real New Zealand festival that’s running alongside it. They’ve had a tough time with the earthquake in Christchurch but don’t think for a second that’s a reason not to visit. Go and watch the rugby but have a holiday too, it’s such a beautiful place.


----------



## Guest

*Growth continues at Auckland Airport*



Auckland Airport - International Terminal by Kaell116, on Flickr​
Auckland Airport today welcomed the news that from 1 November 2011 China Southern Airlines is increasing its flights between Guangzhou to Auckland to a daily service from three times a week currently. Auckland Airport general manager aeronautical commercial, Glenn Wedlock, said, "This is great news for the travel industry and should provide an estimated $100 million boost to the New Zealand economy. The new China Southern Airlines services arrive just in time for our high season and after the Rugby World Cup will help us continue to drive the 20% plus growth we have been seeing in this market."

China Southern Airlines' New Zealand general manager, Henry Dai, said, "We are very pleased with the success of our service so far, and we are excited about the potential for growing the travel and trade partnership between China and New Zealand even further. This new daily service will add another 90,000 seats per year, and reflects the high market demand we have already experienced and the confidence we have in the future." The daily flights will be serviced by brand new, four-cabin layout aircraft that will come into use from 1 September 2011. The new aircraft will provide an enhanced passenger experience, including luxurious first class and business class seats.

Mr Wedlock said, "The Free Trade Agreement and other Government initiatives around visa processing, air-services policy, tourism partnerships and trade development have been instrumental in building a market structure for growth as demonstrated by the $410 million in expenditure from Chinese visitors for the year ended June 2011. "The increase in services from China Southern Airlines, along with the expanded Air New Zealand services from December, will open up more of China to New Zealand tourism and trade than ever before, and should help push China ahead of the United States as our third largest tourism market in the very near future." Auckland Airport has been very focused in recent years on growing connections between New Zealand and China in order to capture more of the growth expected out of this booming market.

Mr Wedlock said, "China and its people are increasingly important to New Zealand. In 2011 the number of Chinese visitors into Auckland Airport grew 26.5% on 2010 figures, and we expect that growth trend to continue. Chinese visitors are also high-value, spending on average around $300 per night, more than European, North American and other Asian tourists." Tourism trends and industry research now indicate an increasing number of Chinese travellers who are high net-worth, have high-spending patterns and are prepared to pay premium prices for a high-quality, unique tourism experience or product. This fits perfectly with New Zealand's quality tourism proposition, such as that found in premium visitor destinations like Auckland and Queenstown.

Mr Wedlock said, "China is a key market where we are looking to build high value travel to New Zealand with our joint marketing campaigns. The June 2011 Hurun Report indicated there are now over 950,000 millionaires in mainland China so there is a fantastic opportunity to build tourism and trade values to New Zealand by targeting this market."


----------



## Linguine

Fantastic aerial pic of Kaiteriteri beach....thanks.


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> Fantastic aerial pic of Kaiteriteri beach....thanks.


Now worries mate, you are most welcome  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest




----------



## SkyCA

:drool: New Zealand:drool:


----------



## Guest

SkyCA said:


> :drool: New Zealand:drool:


+1  :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Southern Lakes among Lonely Planet's top regions for 2012*


Lake Wanaka - South Island, New Zealand by action adventure videos, on Flickr​

Queenstown and Southern Lakes has been named one of Lonely Planet's top 10 regions to visit next year. The publisher's seventh-annual Best In Travel book is a collection of top 10-lists covering everything from the best cities to the best-value destinations to visit in the upcoming year. Queenstown and Southern Lakes is eighth on the list of 'best regions', in the company of gems such as the Island of Hvar in Croatia, Canada's Maritime Provinces and coastal Wales. New Zealand-based Lonely Planet author Sarah Bennett said the inclusion of the South Island region on the list was two-fold.

Queenstown was known internationally as an adventure playground where people could go skiing in the morning and waterskiing in the afternoon, she said, but the area's beauty could also not be discounted. "I think anyone that's been there knows that the scenery is actually surreal - it's so beautiful it's surreal and we hear that all the time." Aside from Queenstown, Wanaka and Te Anau were singled out for special mention in the Southern Lakes entry. It is also the gateway to Mount Aspiring National Park, a place Bennett described as "paradise".

"Once you've been to that area, to the Southern Lakes, it could ruin you for travel for the rest of your life." Tony Everitt, CEO of Destination Queenstown, said featuring in Best in Travel 2012 would bring significant benefits for the region's profile. "To receive this kind of endorsement by Lonely Planet is priceless for Queenstown and the Southern Lakes as well as New Zealand," he said. "Lonely Planet is a giant of the travel industry so making it onto their top 10 must-visit regions for 2012 will give our region global recognition and provide inspiration for their readers to visit."

The guide's top country to visit next year is Uganda, a place Bennett said was an "emerging tourist destination". "People think of Uganda [and] they think of civil war and they think of Idi Amin and those are two reasons not to travel to a country, for sure, but that era is over... "The actual trouble in Uganda is in very small pockets and very defined areas and for the most part, they're welcoming tourists. They've got the infrastructure but it's still at an early stage." Bennett said Uganda would particularly appeal to travellers seeking an intrepid safari adventure. London was named the top city to visit next year and the northeast of the United States was deemed the best-value destination.

*LONELY PLANET'S TOP TRAVEL PICKS FOR 2012*

*Best regions*

1. Coastal Wales
2. La Ruta Maya, Central America
3. Northern Kenya
4. Arunachal Pradesh, India 
5. Hvar, Croatia
6. Sicily, Italy
7. Canada's Maritime Provinces (New Brunswick, Nova Scotia and Prince Edward Island)
8. Queenstown and Southern Lakes, New Zealand
9. Borneo, Brunei, Indonesia and Malaysia
10. Poitou-Charentes, France


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand scores big at World Travel Awards*



























Wellington International Airport​

*WORLD TRAVEL AWARDS (Best in Australasia)*

Leading airline: Air New Zealand

Leading airport: Wellington International Airport

Leading boutique hotel: The Spire, Queenstown

Leading golf resort: Millbrook, Queenstown

Leading tourist board: Tourism New Zealand.

Air New Zealand has been named the leading airline in Australasia for the third year running at the prestigious World Travel Awards. Bruce Parton, Air New Zealand's Group General Manager Australasia, said it was great to be recognised again as "the airline that provides the best service in the Australasia region". "It is a testament to the ongoing commitment to excellence shown by our people." Also recognised as the best in the region at the awards were Wellington International Airport, Tourism New Zealand and two Queenstown businesses: Millbrook (leading golf resort) and The Spire (leading boutique hotel).

The annual awards are voted on by travel agents and by executives working within travel and tourism. Winners are named across a number of regions, with the world's best in each category due to be announced at a gala dinner in Qatar later this year. Wellington International Airport beat out Auckland, Melbourne, Nadi, Sydney and Tahiti Faa'a airports in being named Australasia's leading airport. It is also nominated alongside Auckland and Sydney in the 'world's leading airport' category. Wellington airport has been nominated as one of the leading airports in Australasia each year since 2007, but this is its first win.

The airport's dual-use international and domestic terminal, The Rock, has been fully operational for a year and was developed in preparation for the Rugby World Cup. "Our entire team can be very proud of this commendation," said the airport's CEO John Howarth. "We put a lot in to delivering service at the highest possible levels and being recognised for doing so is incredibly satisfying for us all." It's the second consecutive year Millbrook has been named Australasia's leading golf resort. Millbrook's director of golf, Brian Spicer, said the accolade was "a reinforcement of what we've been doing for the last couple of years and certainly a prestigious award for us to retain".

The resort had yet to decide whether to send anyone to the announcement of the World Travel Awards in Qatar, he said. Representatives from The Spire in Queenstown were on hand to collect their award when it was named Australasia's best boutique hotel at a ceremony in Thailand earlier this week. Directors Amelia and Lucy Gain told an interviewer at the awards they were "very happy" with the result, especially as they'd only been at The Spire for ten months. Lucy Gain told nzherald.co.nz it was a "huge achievement" to be named the best in Australasia and said the recognition was a testament to all the hard work The Spire's staff had put in. In addition to recognising accommodation, transport and travel experience providers, the awards give a nod to tourism boards, with Tourism New Zealand named the best in Australasia for the second year running.


----------



## Guest

*Visitor satisfaction with New Zealand remains high*


New Chums Beach by Grumble Bunny, on Flickr​

Visitors to New Zealand rate their holiday experience 8.9 out of 10 in terms of satisfaction, according to the latest annual Visitor Experience Monitor (VEM) statistics just released. The VEM covers the period July 2010 to June 2011. Around 4,500 international visitors that primarily came to New Zealand for a holiday or to visit friends and relatives were surveyed for their satisfaction levels. Tourism New Zealand, the organisation marketing New Zealand as a destination to international visitors, said the results were pleasing. “The results are pretty much in line with recent years’, and show that overall New Zealand tourist operators deliver to a high standard,” said Chief Executive Kevin Bowler.

“They also show that satisfaction with New Zealand’s environment remains high, rating 9 out of 10, and the activities that people complete while here are rated 8.9 out of 10. “Almost all visitors (96 per cent) stated that they are likely or very likely to recommend New Zealand to others, while 97 per cent also said they had spoken of or written positively about New Zealand to others which reinforces how critical word of mouth is in marketing New Zealand.” The survey also showed that New Zealand tourism operators have some work to do to satisfy the high expectations of Asian visitors, particularly those from China, Japan and Korea.

These Asian markets showed satisfaction levels below those of our traditional western markets, which include Australia, United Kingdom, United States and Germany. The VEM sample consisted of 65 per cent holiday visitors and 27 per cent visitors who came here to visit friends or relatives. The remaining eight per cent of the sample were business, conference or education tourists who also had holiday components within their trip to New Zealand.


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand set for major profile boost in North America*


Sunset Reflection Lake Matheson, South Westland, New Zealand by Todd Sisson, on Flickr​

New Zealand’s profile as a visitor destination is set for a big boost in North America, with the arrival of around 450 North American travel writers, PR professionals and associates, members of the Society of American Travel Writers (SATW), to New Zealand for their annual convention which will be held in Wellington next week. Tourism New Zealand’s Chief Executive Kevin Bowler said the arrival of the travel writers was very welcome. “In conjunction with Air New Zealand and Positively Wellington Tourism we are determined to give the SATW delegates the best experiences we can, and we look forward to the invaluable exposure they’ll be giving New Zealand when they return home.

“We have worked alongside Regional Tourism Operators to enable the writers to choose from 27 different regional tours so that the Society’s members can experience the diverse range of activities New Zealand has to offer, from diving, sailing or hiking trips to self-drive tours, and food and wine experiences. “These travel communicators represent an excellent platform for New Zealand to get its messages across to North Americans considering travelling to New Zealand. “The other exciting aspect is the longevity of the coverage; these travel professionals will be writing and spreading messages about New Zealand well into 2012,” he said.

From Monday delegates are arriving in the capital for their five-day convention combining professional development with two days of touring Wellington. Throughout the week delegates are being hosted on some 60 different half- and full-day tours, with options ranging from biking and running Wellington’s bays to touring The Lord of the Rings locations, a photo shoot at ZEALANDIA: The Karori Sanctuary Experience and experiencing Wellington’s fine dining and café culture. Positively Wellington Tourism Chief Executive David Perks said the convention was perfectly timed for boosting the coolest little capital in the world’s profile in North America and beyond.

“Wellington and New Zealand are very much on the world’s radar courtesy of Lonely Planet Best in Travel 2011, the Rugby World Cup 2011 and filming of The Hobbit. The release of The Hobbit will see that interest peak later next year, particularly in America, so we’re not only telling Wellington’s stories now, we’re setting a platform and establishing relationships on which we can continue to build and leverage in the future.” Air New Zealand’s vice president - the Americas Roger Poulton said “Many countries compete to host this event each year so it’s a real coup that we’ve been able to secure it for New Zealand.”

“This is a fabulous opportunity to showcase our beautiful country and also our critically-acclaimed new 777-300 aircraft to some of the US’s most influential travel writers, who will then share their experiences through publications read by millions of Americans.” With a membership of over 1,200, including journalists, photographers, editors, electronic media specialists, and travel industry public relations representatives, the SATW has widespread reach in the North American market. Delegates include contributors to publications such as National Geographic, LA Times, Huffington Post, USA Today, San Francisco Chronicle, Islands, Forbes, and Insight Guides.


----------



## Guest

*Wgtn Airport’s terminal The Rock wins 11 awards & counting*


The Rock at Wellington Airport (1) by 4nitsirk, on Flickr​

The Rock, Wellington Airport’s controversial international terminal has just won the Transport category at the prestigious World Architecture Festival in Barcelona. With 11 awards already won, the ground-breaking design, by Studio Pacific Architecture in association with Warren and Mahoney, has really captured the attention of many people throughout New Zealand and the world. A radical departure from the imagery of lightness and flight common to airports worldwide, the design was inspired by Wellington’s craggy sea-battered coast, evoking the anchoring qualities of the land.

The Inside World Festival of Interiors judges said, "We were impressed that the project celebrated the local heritage through symbolic design that didn't adhere to the stereotype of a typical transport building.” The Rock has also won the Commercial Architecture category at the NZIA Wellington Architecture Awards, which are held annually by the New Zealand Institute of Architects to promote excellence in design and to advance the profession of architecture. As the awards are given by the professional industry body, they are one of the country's most well-recognised and sought-after architectural awards.

“Wellington is known for pushing the boundaries creatively and artistically, and we challenged the architects to develop a design to capture that essence. It is fantastic to look back over the five year development and see its achievement. Not only has it doubled our international passenger capacity and vastly improved passenger facilitation and experience, but it has created an award-winning and unforgettable talking point for visitors and Wellingtonians alike,” said John Howarth, Wellington Airport Acting CEO.

Barcelona’s Inside Festival, the interior design section of the World Architecture Festival, is one of the most prestigious awards worldwide to be nominated for, let alone being the category winner and going through to be a finalist in the overall Interior Award for The World Architecture Festival. The Rock has also collected 11 other architecture, design and building awards including the Purple Pin Supreme Award at the Best Design Awards and winner of the Interior Fitout category at the NZ Timber Design Awards.

The NZIA judges said, “Different, without a doubt, the building dubbed 'The Rocks' puts its stamp, ironically, on New Zealand's air travel landscape. In its defiance of analogies about the freedom and levity of flight, the building's external language is certainly unusual. Cavernous, introverted, and mostly slick interiors articulate a singular response to geometrical and technical challenges. A collegial project team, knitted together seamlessly from two prominent practices, has produced a distinctive Wellington gateway. This provocative intervention begs the question: What next?”

Wellington Airport has also picked up four awards this year, three from the New Zealand Airports Association, as well as being named Australasia's Leading Airport at the World Travel Awards.


----------



## Guest

*The Langham is top New Zealand hotel for Oceania in prestigious Condé Nast Awards*


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The Langham, Auckland has been named the top New Zealand hotel in the prestigious Condé Nast 2011 Readers’ Choice Awards. The five-star hotel was voted the third best hotel in Oceania overall and was the only New Zealand hotel to feature in the top ten list. The annual survey reflects the combined opinions of 28,876 Condé Nast Traveler readers, who cast a total of eight million votes, rating the cities, islands, and hotels they have visited in the past year. For its range and depth, the Condé Nast Readers' Choice Awards are a unique and trusted source of advice from the world's most discerning travellers.

Jeffrey van Vorsselen, Managing Director of The Langham, Auckland says the acknowledgement was well deserved recognition of the hotel’s aim to bring a true five-star luxury experience to New Zealand. “The Langham was only narrowly beaten by the Observatory Hotel in Sydney and the Sydney Harbour Marriott Hotel at Circular Quay, which indicates we are a world-class hotel here in the heart of Auckland, and that we also easily rate alongside the best hotels in Australia,” says Mr van Vorsselen. 

“This award shows that The Langham, Auckland is successfully creating great memories for its guests and I know that my team go to great efforts to do so. Recognition by Condé Nast, which is an organisation synonymous with the finest luxury travel experiences, is one of the highest accolades and this is a great way to end another successful year for the The Langham,” concludes Mr van Vorsselen.


----------



## Guest

*COASTAL PACIFIC TRAIN - New carriages win over travellers*


Waterfront at Picton, New Zealand by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr








The debut of the Coastal Pacific train's new carriages came as a pleasant surprise to passengers leaving Picton for Christchurch yesterday afternoon. The KiwiRail train has had a make-over with two new passenger carriages, a new cafe car and refurbished viewing car and luggage area. The familiar blue and green KiwiRail brand has been abandoned in favour of orange, yellow and greys on the carriages. Judy and Anthony Lambie from Bribie Island in Queensland, Australia, were impressed. The couple had come to Picton on the old train and were surprised to find a completely different train on the tracks when they arrived at the station yesterday afternoon.

Mrs Lambie said she was impressed with the amount of space available for wheelchair access in the cafe car which made the journey a lot more comfortable for her husband, who uses one. "We feel so privileged to be on this journey," she said. Dianne and Chris Mawby from Tasmania had spent the past four years planning their New Zealand trip which included making the most of the country's passenger trains. The couple had booked tickets on the Coastal Pacific and TranzAlpine trains and were thrilled they were among the first to use the new passenger carriage.

"It's just beautiful," Mrs Mawby said. "It's not what we were expecting. We had seen the train last time we were in New Zealand but it was looking a bit run down and that's what we were expecting, so this is just great." The new carriages feature 52 square metres of side and roof windows. The windows are not tinted and KiwiRail said photos can be taken without the reflective glare. High definition television screens in the cabins screen maps to show the location of the train, similar to the practice on long distance planes. Audio commentary will soon be available in English, Japanese, Chinese, German and French.

KiwiRail passenger services general manager Deborah Hume said the new branding for the Coastal Pacific was all about bringing the trains into the 21st century. "It's about having a feeling of speed and movement. The Coastal Pacific has changed and we're just trying to really position the train journey in the same way as the TranzAlpine. "What we want to do is make it as popular and famous as the TranzAlpine," she said. The three carriages are among 17 being built in Dunedin's Hillside work shop, with the rest destined for the TranzAlpine Christchurch to Greymouth train.


----------



## Linguine

SYDNEY said:


> *Southern Lakes among Lonely Planet's top regions for 2012*
> 
> 
> Lake Wanaka - South Island, New Zealand by action adventure videos, on Flickr​



love this beautiful pic....


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> love this beautiful pic....


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Rotorua leaves American Travel Writers spellbound*


Champagne Pool, New Zealand by Christopher Chan, on Flickr​
Rotorua left the Society of American Travel Writers (SATW) spellbound after they experienced the city’s world famous adventure and geothermal attractions last week. Around 450 North American Travel Writers and PR professionals were in New Zealand for the SATW annual convention which was held in Wellington. They were given the opportunity to choose pre and post convention tours in 27 different regions with 60 tours on offer. The opportunity came just one week after Rotorua had hosted the Australian Society of Travel Writers (ASTW). Fifteen North American Travel Writers embarked on the pre convention Rotorua Adventure Tour excited about the opportunity to experience world first adventure activities such as the Schweeb at Agroventures and the world famous Zorb.

Other adventure activities they engaged in included luging down Mt Ngongotaha at Skyline Rotorua, high speeds and 360º spins on Lake Rotorua with Kawarau Jet, mountain biking with Multi Day Adventures, Off Road NZ kart racing, white water rafting the seven metre drop on the Kaituna River with River Rats and then finally relaxing with a hot soak at Polynesian Spa. SATW board member Bob Sehlinger said he really enjoyed the Adventure tour which was organised like clockwork by Destination Rotorua Marketing and Tourism New Zealand. “In the 20 years of being a member of SATW, this has been the best pre/post tour I have ever been on,” he said. The pre convention Rotorua Geothermal Tour had 17 writers taking part and the post Geothermal Tour showed seven writers around.

They felt the wonder of the billowing steam, bubbling mud pools and spectacular geysers of the city visiting the Whakerewarewa Thermal Village, Rotorua Museum, Polynesian Spa, White Island, Te Urerewa Treks, the Buried Village, Waimangu Volcanic Valley and Te Puia, where they also stayed overnight in a Marae. Chris McBeath from travelpublishing.com and greatestgetaways.com said it was amazing to walk through the origins of the earth on White Island and to experience the power, chemistry and peculiar geothermal beauty of Rotorua. “I also enjoyed connecting and learning about the intrinsic values, pride and joy of the Maori culture – a terrific combination.”

Destination Rotorua Marketing acting general manager Tania Bui says the exposure and coverage of Rotorua through hosting pre and post famils for the SATW delegates is invaluable. “It would have taken considerable time and resources to attract such influential writers to New Zealand and to our region independently and the feedback that we have received has been exceptionally positive, some of which we know has already been posted on global travel blogs, social media and travel websites,” she says. “This alone is fantastic given the importance of web search in decision making for travel choices.” Almost 65,000 visitors arrived in Rotorua from the United States in the year to end of December 2011 which was an estimated 34% of all United States visitor arrivals to New Zealand.

*Pre convention geothermal tour quotes:*

-	
It’s one thing to walk through a museum and learn about a culture, but the stay at Te Puia allowed me to have a much deeper experience with Maori culture. Jill Robinson, Freelance journalist.
-	
A unique experience for an American – seeing a steaming volcano, thermal baths, learning the Maori culture and sleeping at Te Puia. David Molyneaux, TheTravelMavens.com, U.S Newspapers and CruiseCritic.com
-	
Even with a little pre-trip research, I was unprepared for what I found here… the beauty of the surroundings and the friendliness of the people left a great impression. Al Bonowitz, Auto Club of Southern California.
-	
What a great intro to Maori culture, Rotorua went all out for us and it showed – Rotorua is now a favourite for me. Sally MacDonald, Freelance writer Philadelphia Enquirer
-	
It was amazing to walk through the origins of the earth on White Island and to experience the power, chemistry and peculiar geothermal beauty. I also enjoyed connecting and learning about the intrinsic values, pride and joy of the Maori culture. A terrific combination. Chris McBeath, travelpublishing.com, greatestgetaways.com

*Post convention geothermal tour quotes:*

-	
The Maori experiences were exceptional especially sleeping overnight in Te Puia’s Marae and listening to the storyteller tell the tales of long ago and I’ve never smelled such fresh, pure air as at Whirinaki during the walk through its pristine forest. Patricia Alisau, North Star Travel Media
-	
Rotorua has such a wealth of surprises. By visiting the various attractions we were able to get a fuller picture of Maori culture and the wonders of your geothermal and natural resources. I want to come back and experience more of the wonders of this area. Kathy Hagood, About.com


----------



## Guest

*One of the World’s Greatest Walks*


Langs Beach, New Zealand by vickymagnisali, on Flickr​
One of the World’s Greatest Walks opens, Linking New Zealand from End to End. Te Araroa – which means The Long Pathway – links New Zealand’s most spiritual, historic and scenic locations, from Cape Reinga in the north to Bluff in the south. For Kiwis and tourists alike, it opens up a 3,000-km hike through some of the world’s most spectacular scenery. It takes its place alongside the world’s great trails, such as the Pennine Way and the Appalachian Trail, and is expected to generate millions of dollars a year, much of it in provincial communities. There’s no charge to walk it anywhere en route (except the Queen Charlotte Track where local landowners have imposed a small charge) and Te Araroa can be dipped into day by day or trekked in a five month, non-stop stretch.

Unlike long trails overseas, Te Araroa doesn’t just follow a single geographical feature – its key feature is New Zealand itself. “New Zealand has all the diversity of a continent packed into two islands, so Te Araroa offers more variety than other long trails. You walk along east and west coasts, across farmland, through forests, over volcanoes, and sidle alongside the Alps,” says Te Araroa Trust chief executive Geoff Chapple. “But unlike most of the back-country tracks in New Zealand, Te Araroa also gives you the chance to meet the people – it goes through over 60 towns and six cities. “It’s not just a physical trail but a trail that tells the history and culture of New Zealand.”

Chapple says Te Araroa passes through New Zealand’s founding grounds at Waitangi, goes right past the redoubts of the Waikato Land Wars, past the biblical settlements of the Whanganui River through the capital city at Wellington to touch the sea at Island Bay, then into the South Island, across the Alps on Maori greenstone and old gold rush routes, to link up finally with the Scottish and Chinese tales of the south.” The creation of The Long Pathway is a story in itself, dating back 17 years when Chapple first mooted the idea and subsequently formed the Te Araroa Trust. Backed by hundreds of dedicated volunteers, the trust pushed the project along, building new stretches of track and gaining the support of 36 local bodies, the Department of Conservation, Labour and National Governments, private land owners and eight iwi.

“It has been one of New Zealand’s greatest volunteer efforts, a citizens-initiated project, culminating in a walk that will now begin to find its own place in the world trails,” says Chapple. “We hope people will walk it – not just the through walkers, but people who want to use the 113 linked tracks en route as stand-alone tracks. Using it will make it live and keep it evolving.” Even before the trail has opened, dozens of through hikers already use it yearly. A new book written by Geoff Chapple, Te Araroa: A Walking Guide To New Zealand’s Long Trail, will be launched to coincide with the opening.

*Te Araroa facts:*

•	
The cabbage tree is the symbol of Te Araroa because it grows along the entire length of NZ and was used by Maori to mark their ancient trails, some of which form part of Te Araroa 
•	
88 % of Te Araroa is off-road, embracing city walks, back country and all points inbetween
•	
To walk the trail in one go takes between 120 and 160 days at an average speed of about 2.5km an hour
•	
When the trail settles in, 200 people a year are expected to complete it in a single journey
•	
Another 350,000 people a year are expected to dip in and out for day walks or short tramps
•	
113 stand-alone tracks are available along the trail
•	
The highest point on the trail is the 1,925m high Stag Saddle overlooking Lake Tekapo 
•	
The first stretch to open, in 1995, was a 14 km track between Kerikeri and Waitangi
•	
Trail walkers are estimated to spend more than $11 million a year, much of which will benefit rural and provincial settlements
•	
Supporters of Te Araroa have included Sir Edmund Hillary, Helen Clark, Bob Harvey, John Key and Shania Twain.
•	
It takes between 5 million and 6 million footsteps to complete 
•	
The trail has been 6,000 days in the making
•	
From Cape Reinga to Wellington is 1,620 kms
•	
From Ship Cove to Bluff in the South island is 1,430 kms
•	
The trail is 3050 kms long.
•	
273 kms along Te Araroa is the greatest distance between pubs.


----------



## Guest

*Flood of rugby fans boost visitor numbers*


Eden Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
More than 133,000 foreign fans came to New Zealand to see the Rugby World Cup in the last four months, with latest official figures showing 53,200 arrived in October alone. Some 80,000 tourists came to New Zealand for the tournament between July and August. More than a third of the total overseas tourists here for the Cup were from Australia, Statistics New Zealand said. The flood of visitors for the Rugby World Cup led to a 17 per cent jump in total visitor arrivals in October this year, compared with October 2010. After Australia, most visitors arriving for the Rugby World Cup during the July-October period were from the United Kingdom (19,100), France (11,100), South Africa (8,500), the United States (5,500), and Ireland (4,300). New Zealand residents took 4 per cent more overseas trips in October than a year ago, due to later school holidays that were timed to coincide with the Rugby World Cup finals.


----------



## Guest

*Top 10 Hip Cities That Think About How They Work*



11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The story of young people, full of ambition, energy, skill and talent, moving to enticing cities that call to them like a siren’s song is as old as modern civilization. And in a world where national borders are easier to traverse, where more countries are joining the prosperous global middle class and where the cost of a one-way plane ticket is more affordable, young professionals probably have more cities to choose from than ever before.

*Auckland

With its beaches, inlets and lush coastal climate, the Kiwi metropolis has always had great natural beauty going for it (and, now, for the first time in 24 years, it is the home to the World Cup Rugby Champions). But we digress. Currently counting 1.5 million residents , the government is projecting the city to hit the two million-mark in just 30 years. The city has recently voted to create a new central core that mixes sustainable housing and mixed-use development. The public transportation system, which includes subways, trams, busses and ferries, is constantly being expanded. Measures to increase the density of the urban landscape, meant to ultimately prevent encroachment on surrounding lands, as well as planting “green carpets” along urban roads demonstrate a keen eye toward creating a greener future. Plus, the city is expanding its free Wi-Fi coverage, according to a city official. Auckland is doing its best to “up their game with urban design,” said Angela Jones, a spokesperson for the city, turning a beautiful but provincial capital into a smart city.*

*Berlin*

This culture capital combines low rents, a white-hot arts scene, good public transportation and myriad creative types — from media to design to technology — from all over the world. Known as Europe’s largest construction zone for at least 10 of the past 20 years, 4.4-million-strong Berlin has probably changed more in that time than any other large European city. And while the restaurants have become more expensive, the clothes are now more stylish and the D.J.’s have added more attitude, there is still plenty of real city left to be discovered by the thousands of artists and young professionals who move here every year to make this the pulsing center of Germany, the powerhouse of Europe. Besides radical renovations to the government center, main train station and the old Potsdamer Platz, the city recently turned a historic airport in its heart into a vast urban park. A short-term bike-rental system is in place and the old subway system, reunited after the fall of the wall, like the city itself, is as efficient as ever. Besides artists and bohemians looking for the vibe, the city — home to several prestigious universities, research institutes and many a company headquarter — is brimming with smart scientists and savvy businessmen.

*Barcelona*

Anyone who has walked down Las Ramblas on a summer evening or has stared at the Sagrada Familia for long enough understands why this city attracts planeloads of tourists. Music, good food, great weather and strong technology and service sectors compete to make this city of 1.6 million a home for all those who want to stay beyond summer break. If all the traditional charms of Barcelona were not enough, an active city government is trying to keep this city smart, too. Under its auspices, photovoltaic solar cells have been installed on many public and private rooftops. Charging stations for electrical cars and scooters have recently been set up around the city, in preparation for the day when residents will be tooling around in their electric vehicles. A biomass processing plant is being built that will use the detritus from city parks to generate heat and electricity, and free Wi-Fi is available at hotspots around the city.

*Cape Town*

Wedged between sea and mountain, Cape Town’s natural setting is stunning. Nor does the city — with its colorful neighborhoods, historic sites, and easy charm — disappoint. And while its one of Africa’s top tourist destinations, it also attracts many new residents from around the globe. The local government is trying to lead the growing city of 3.5 million with a more inclusive government and development structure, to overcome the gross inequities of South Africa’s past. Four major universities and many research institutes make Cape Town one of the continent’s bustling research centers. Named the 2014 World Design Capital last month, the city government is encouraging a cluster of design and creative firms in a neighborhood called the Fringe. The 2010 World Cup of soccer was a boon for infrastructure, especially public transportation. A new bus system, with dedicated lanes, has been rolled out in recent years to keep the many suburbs connected and alleviate crushing traffic. Under a program called Smart Cape, libraries and civic centers have computer terminals with free Internet access. Poverty and crime are still issues in Cape Town, but overall quality of life indicators rank the city as one of the best in Africa.

*Copenhagen*

Progressive, cozy and very beautiful, the young and the elegant flock to this northern light. Rents might not be as low as in other hip cities, but the social infrastructure in this metropolitan area of 1.9 million cannot be beat. Offering a prosperous blend of art, culture and scene, this highly tolerant city is attracting young professionals lucky enough to work in the center of Danish industry and commerce. A mix of stately old European buildings and modern, green-oriented architecture speaks of a city that treasures the old but loves experimenting with the new. Despite its cool Scandinavian climate, the Danish capital might just be the most bicycle-friendly city in the world. Bike superhighways crisscross the city, and statistics show that more than a third of the city’s inhabitants commute to work or school on their trusty two-wheelers. A metro system was inaugurated in the last decade for those who choose to go without. With sunlight-flooded underground stations and clean, driverless subway cars, the system looks more like a people-mover at an international airport than an urban transport system. Having committed itself to reducing carbon levels by 20 percent before 2015, some of the city’s power is generated by wind. The city has been so successful in cleaning up its once-industrial harbor that it has been able to open three public baths in a harbor waterway.

*Curitiba, Brazil*

One of the smartest cities in Latin America, Brazil’s wealthy regional capital attracts many new inhabitants with jobs in service and production sectors, and with the promise a functioning city. The 1.7 million residents have access to a bus-based rapid transport system so good that more than 700,000 commuters use it daily. Buses run on designated lanes that, because of a unique and modern urban design, have right-of-way and preferred access to the city center. A beautiful botanical garden and other city parks, along with other strong environmental measures, keep the air largely clear of pollution, despite Curitiba’s land-locked location. The city strives to be sustainable in other ways, too. According to reports, it recently invested $106 million, or 5 percent, of its budget into its department of environment. The city government makes itself integral in the lives of Curitibans, not just seeking comment and feedback on policies, but also organizing a host of events. “Bike Night” is the latest craze in the active city. Each Tuesday, residents take to their bikes and peddle through the night, accompanied by municipal staff members.

*Montreal*

With its hearty French and North American mix, this city of 3.6 million has a real soul thanks to low living costs and long winter evenings. And it is no slouch when it comes to good food, hip culture, well-appointed museums and efficient transportation. With four major universities and plenty of bars, the nightlife in this bilingual city has a well-deserved reputation. Because the winters tend to be long and cold, the city possesses an extensive underground network connecting several downtown malls and a subterranean arts quarter. When spring finally does arrive, and snow is cleared from the many bike paths, the city puts out its 3,000 short-term-rental bicycles, known as Bixi. City-sponsored community gardens are sprouting around town, giving urbanites a chance to flex their green thumb. Montreal is an incredibly active town where festivals celebrating everything from jazz to Formula One dominate the city’s calendar during the summer. Thanks to Mount Royal, a large central park and cemetery that serves as cross-country, snowshoe and ice-skating terrain in the winter and becomes a verdant picnic ground and gathering spot in the summer, Montrealers never have to leave city limits.

*Santiago*

A vibrant mix of Latin American culture and European sensibility, this Chilean city is modern, safe and smart. The rapidly growing city of 6.7 million — , which, perhaps surprisingly, was first subject to urban planning mandates in the mid-20th century — is still ahead of others in South America when it comes to urban governance. A law curtailing urban sprawl and protecting the few natural spaces close to the city is exemplary. Beautiful old cultural jewels like the library and fine art museum are dwarfed by serious commercial skyscrapers. The smell of local food, good and inexpensive, brings life even to the streets of its financial district. One of the most extensive public transport systems on the continent whisks more than 2.3 million commuters to and from work or school every day. Because of its high altitude, pollution is a problem — one that the national government is trying to curb with various green initiatives. Short-term bike rentals exist in one of the more active parts of town, and significant city funds have been used to construct bicycle lanes. For a city this modern, however, Santiago has few parks. But the ocean is just a short drive to west and the mountains to the east.

*Shanghai*

China’s commercial heart has grown tremendously in the past couple of decades. Attracting young professionals with its jobs and opportunities rather than with museums and hip nightlife, this megacity of 23 million is surprisingly smart. Its top-down urban planning approach is efficient in a city made up of separate 16 districts and one county. City coffers are put to use building enormously ambitious infrastructure, like a deepwater port, tunnels, bridges and roadways. A good indicator for the rapid and deliberate growth of the city is the metro system. First opened in 1995, it is now the world’s longest subway network, according to city officials. Adding a futuristic aspect to the utilitarian system is a Maglev (magnetic levitation) line that connects the airport to the city, and on which the train travels at speeds of up to 431 kilometers, or 268 miles, per hour. But Shanghai’s urban development is also green. The city claims that it put the equivalent of $8 billion into environmental improvement and cleanup, which include sewage treatment systems but also an impressive number of city parks. In addition, Shanghai has made its city government more accessible by running a Web site were residents can find municipal information, and read a blog entitled “mayor’s window.”

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

One of the greenest of the former Eastern bloc capitals, Vilnius has a forward-thinking city government. In a recent Internet video that spread virally, the mayor, Arturas Zuokas, is seen crushing a Mercedes parked on a bike path with a tank. Beyond the obvious political theater of the stunt, the city, whose metropolitan area population is 850,000 takes providing good public transportation seriously. A recent study suggested that some 70 percent of the capital’s citizens either walk, bike or take the bus. Vilnius, a verdant city that despite some communist architectural clunkers is charmingly medieval and surprisingly well maintained, boasts an old town that is a Unesco world heritage site. After the fall of the old regime, the city took great pains to retool its waste disposal systems, building a modern landfill in 2005. The capital attracts young professionals, and not just from Eastern Europe, who see in Vilnius a rising star in business and appreciate all that the extensive cultural scene in the little capital has to offer.


----------



## Guest

*Porter's Ski Field plans major expansion*






The expansion of Porters into a world class alpine resort will complement the current $200m expansion of the Christchurch International Airport and confirm Canterbury as a major winter ski destination for Australasia. The village offers a wide range of ski-in, ski-out accommodation (a hotel, ‘flash-packers’, private chalets and apartments incorporating 3,400 beds) for both permanent residents and a broad mix of guests. Accommodation for 214 staff will be included. Opportunities will exist for local families and businesses to invest in the village. Village facilities include children’s snow-play area and beginners’ slope; family hot pools; gymnasium and day spa; a choice of restaurants, cafes and bars; cinema; ski school and day care; race team and competition facilities; first aid, sports medicine and rehabilitation; and a helipad.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport international passengers rise 9.3% in Oct*


29 MAY 11 16°C AKL AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland International Airport, the country’s major gateway, lifted the number of international passengers by 9.3 percent in October, making up for a decline in domestic travelers. International passengers rose to 634,994 excluding transits in October, from 581,088 in the same month last year, helped by Rugby World Cup visitors. The volume of overseas passengers climbed 5.8 percent in September.

The introduction of flights from China Airlines and China Southern Airlines helped add to international growth. The Rugby World Cup drove international arrivals up 18.8 percent from October 2010. This was aided by a 369 percent surge in tourists from South Africa and a jump of 148 percent from France. Domestic passenger volumes fell 1.7 percent to 505,743 in the month, as Rugby World Cup traffic reduced local business and leisure travel.

The maximum certified take-off weight, which is used to set airfield charges, rose 7.3 percent, compared to October 2010, lead by Air New Zealand, Jetstar and Korean Airlines. Queenstown Airport reported a 50.8 percent lift in international passenger movements to 9,617, and an 11.2 percent gain in domestic passengers to 64,131. Auckland Airport holds a 25 percent stake in the Queenstown gateway.


----------



## Linguine

This thread is awesome....enjoyed very much the gorgeous pics and the informative write ups....Thank you.:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Thanks mate, you are most welcome.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Linguine said:


> This thread is awesome....enjoyed very much the gorgeous pics and the informative write ups....Thank you.:cheers:


+1


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> +1


:colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Auckland, the 3rd most liveable city in the World*


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland Council has developed a scorecard to measure progress as it works toward becoming the world’s most liveable city. In a speech to the Trans-Tasman Business Circle in Auckland today, mayor Len Brown released the results of the first Annual Auckland Scorecard, covering 19 measures across four liveability categories, including strong communities, fixing transport, economic powerhouse and healthy environments. “Today I have put the line in the sand. The creation of any great city requires a clear vision and enough time to get there. The time has come to move from aspiration to implementation,” Mr Brown says. “If we are determined to meet our challenge of making this the world’s most liveable city, then we must begin now.”

The first annual scorecard shows the index has lifted 2.4 percentage points since the creation of the supercity from a base index of 100, with progress being reflected in factors such as educational achievement (+0.7%), employment (+5.37%), household transport spending (-10.8%) and crime (-1.9%). Several setbacks have also been reported, causing Auckland to slip back on several categories, including youth unemployment (+3.0%), carbon footprint (-0.48%) and housing affordability (-0.8%). Auckland already rates highly on a number of indices rating the world’s most liveable cities, including Mercer’s 2011 Quality of Living Survey, which shows Auckland rising to third from last year's fourth place out of the world’s top 37 cities in its overall quality of living.

Other surveys show similar results with Auckland rated the world's 10th most liveable city by the Economist Intelligence Unit and 13th on Monocle magazine's Most Liveable Cities Index. The leader of Mercer’s Information Product Solutions business, Georgina Harley, says an interest in clear and objective information on quality of living differences between cities is important to both organisations and governments. “New Zealand remains an attractive destination for skilled workers who want a high quality of life coupled with economic and physical security. In contrast to Europe and the United States, New Zealand has a relatively strong economic outlook which increases its appeal as a safe haven from economic uncertainty,” Mercer says.

Auckland (3rd) has reached the highest-ranking city for quality of life in the Asia Pacific region and is followed by Sydney (11th) and Wellington (13th) in the Mercer survey. Mr Brown says that having a city that attracts and retains talent is about creating a winning formula. “We can’t simply rely on being an innovative, economic powerhouse but need to couple that with sociable, supportive communities, unclogged transport options, natural spaces and people places.” The Annual Auckland Scorecard will sit alongside broader indicators documented in the Auckland Plan.


----------



## Guest

*Christchurch 9th on list of cities to watch*


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Earthquake-ravaged Christchurch has been highlighted as a global superpower that will help shape the next century. An influential US magazine has ranked Christchurch alongside New York and Singapore as one of the world's top 10 cities to watch. Foreign Policy magazine has revealed its list of 16 cities most worth watching, which was compiled by Harvard University economist Edward Glaeser and Columbia University sociologist Saskia Sassen. Christchurch came in at number nine. Mr Glaeser wrote of the city: "A massive rebuilding effort following this year's New Zealand earthquake is a unique opportunity to rethink urban form." Singapore headed the list and was described as being "surely the world's best-managed city". "It's always worth watching what they are up to because they provide a clear model for much of the world."

The recently troubled Greek capital of Athens rated at number five, with the authors stating: "The urban heart of Western civilisation and the centre of the current chaos that buffets the European Union. What happens in Greece once again affects us all." At number seven on the list, New York "still matters". The top 10 urban centres that will shape the next century are: Singapore (Singapore), Gurgaon (India), Cairo (Egypt), Hong Kong/Shenzhen (China), Athens (Greece), Vancouver (Canada), New York (United States), Sao Paulo (Brazil), Christchurch (New Zealand) and London (Britain).


----------



## briker

NZ is so beautiful and peaceful. They just do their own thing in their own time, yet in tune with the present. It's time to get off this crazily spinning sphere called Earth, and move to New Zealand! :drool:


----------



## Guest

briker said:


> NZ is so beautiful and peaceful. They just do their own thing in their own time, yet in tune with the present. It's time to get off this crazily spinning sphere called Earth, and move to New Zealand! :drool:


I think that your bond with Africa is way too strong but if you ever "jump ship" then take comfort in the fact that you will have a friend here :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown tops the Travelbug survey*


Lake Wakatipu, Queenstown, New Zealand Panoramic by L Plater, on Flickr


Panoramic View of Queenstown from Bob's Peak, New Zealand by L Plater, on Flickr​
More than 80% of New Zealanders intend to travel domestically over the summer holidays, and Queenstown is their most sought after destination, according to a survey by travel website Travelbug (www.travelbug.co.nz). The online survey of 11,000 Kiwis found that 82% of people intended to travel within New Zealand in the next three months. Head of Travel at Trade Me, Daniel Bridges, said 71% of people preferred to pay for a room when they went away, and 85% were not keen to share a room. “Clearly the vast majority of people like to have their own space and are prepared to pay for that, as opposed to crashing on couches with friends and family.”

People aged 18-39 were most likely to want to stay away for a night in the city they lived in, and couples with kids were particularly keen on this idea. Mr Bridges said the drivers for parents were obvious. “Who wouldn’t want to ditch the kids with the babysitter for a night of peace and quiet, unbroken sleep, room service, and being able to watch what you like on TV ?” In terms of destinations, Queenstown was a clear winner. It was deemed the best destination people had visited in New Zealand (attracting 16% of the vote), and it was also most preferred as the “next place you want to visit” (15%).

Mr Bridges said Queenstown was massively popular because it was built for visitors. “It’s no longer just a winter playground – there’s so much to see and do and it really is an exhilarating place to be all year-round. It’s exciting and unlike anywhere else in the country with world-class visitor experiences like ZipTrek Ecotours, Shotover Jet and bungy-jumping.” He said it made sense to see “the Queenstown obsession” was strong amongst the younger crowd, with 26% of those aged between 18 and 29 picking it as their number one choice of holiday destination. Northland also rated strongly, with those over 60 selecting it as their favourite place to visit.

*Top 5: The place Kiwis want to visit next*
1.	Queenstown
2.	Northland
3.	Fiordland
4.	Coromandel
5.	West Coast

*Top 5: The place Kiwis most enjoyed *
1.	Queenstown
2 Northland and Coromandel 
4.	Otago
5.	Nelson


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown Airport in top 10 best airport approaches*


Queenstown Airport by Tousled Pigtails, on Flickr​
The approach to Queenstown Airport features among the 10 most stunning in the world. Placed seventh, the Airport was the only one in the Southern Hemisphere to make the international top 10. “We already knew that Queenstown Airport is in one of the most beautiful spots in the world so it is terrific that it is now recognised internationally,” said Mr Steve Sanderson, Chief Executive Officer, Queenstown Airport. “Nobody forgets the wonderful scenery when landing here whether it’s for the first time or the hundreth.” The list was decided by votes from travellers from around the world with a total of 79 global airports receiving nominations.

Private jet booking company PrivateFly.com, who compiled the list, looked for airport locations that offer passengers a truly inspirational view on approach. Comments received about the Queenstown Airport approach included: The thrill of being so close to the craggy Remarkables mountains whilst on approach has never left me in the 25 years and many, many flights over this period. It is truly remarkable. Absolutely spectacular flying in over the mountains, lake and ski field – it literally takes your breath away. Queenstown Airport is Australasia's fastest growing Airport. Located at Frankton in New Zealand's South Island, it serves the resort town of Queenstown and sits in the picturesque Wakatipu Basin.

The Airport is serviced by Air New Zealand, Mt Cook Airline, Pacific Blue, Jetstar and Qantas with direct international flights to/from Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane. It is one of New Zealand's busiest helicopter and general aviation bases. It also has a healthy Corporate Jet business. In October a total of 8 corporate jets lined up at the Airport which is the largest number it has seen at one time.

*The full top ten*

1. Barra (Scotland) 
2. London City 
3. Jackson Hole 
4. Aruba 
5. Male (Maldives) 
6. St Barts 
7. Queenstown (NZ) 
8. Gibraltar 
9. Narvik (Norway) 
10. St Maarten.


----------



## Guest

*Public views sought on Milford monorail*







Public views are sought on a proposed $200 million monorail through conservation land near Milford. The Department of Conservation says it will not make a decision on the plans until it has heard from the public. It is inviting public submissions on a bid for a concession to build a monorail through the Snowdon Forest Conservation Area. Riverstone Holdings Ltd has applied to build a monorail that would run from the Mararoa River (near Mavora Lakes Rd) for about 29.5 kilometres through the Snowdon Forest Stewardship Area to Milford Rd at Te Anau Downs. 

The monorail is part of Riverstone’s proposed visitor transport package from Queenstown to Lake Te Anau. Before it can proceed with the plan, Riverstone requires a concession agreement from the Department of Conservation (DOC), along with the appropriate resource consents from local authorities. Southland Conservator Barry Hanson said DOC examined the environmental impact of the proposal on the land it managed. “DOC has sought independent expert advice on the proposals, and Riverstone has made an assessment and agreed to minimise any environmental impacts from the proposal,” he said. 

Riverstone has agreed to a range of steps to mitigate the impact of the monorail construction and proposes to support conservation values in the area through predator and pest-control programmes. The proposal also requires the building of a construction track, parallel to the monorail track that Riverstone proposes to open for public use as a mountainbike track and ensure public access is maintained. Hanson said DOC would take into account public feedback before making a decision on whether to allow the monorail concession.

DOC can only consider the impact of the proposal on land managed by the department, and wider issues raised will be dealt with by resource consents required from the Southland District Council. Last month, the developers of a proposed competing $150m, 11.3km underground bus-only tunnel linking the Routeburn and Hollyford roads announced they had been granted DOC consent in principle. The monorail proposal has been in the pipeline for 16 or 17 years, first mooted by former Queenstown Airport Corporation chairman Philip Phillips, who still retains a shareholding in the Riverstone project.

The monorail proposal had been revamped three times now to meet DOC and other stakeholders' concerns after it originally cut through a section of Fiordland National Park. The monorail route would instead begin with a catamaran ride from Queenstown to Mt Nicholas, then transport on an all-terrain bus system through the existing public road alongside the Von River to Kiwiburn, where the monorail would cut through a forest, "not a strategic one", to Te Anau Downs. Riverstone owns a hotel and backpackers lodge at Te Anau Downs.

The monorail, which could be operating within two years if consents were granted, could take 160 passengers at a time and would halve the travel time between Queenstown and Milford. It was forecast it could cope with 1 million people a year.


----------



## Guest

*Hawke’s Bay visitor numbers still growing*


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Statistics New Zealand have released their latest Commercial Accommodation Monitor (CAM) report, which highlighted Hawke’s Bay guest nights for October 2011 were up 4% on October 2010. This equates to an additional 3032 visitor nights. (78,762 guest nights versus 75,730 in 2010). International guest nights rose from 14,438 in October 2010 to 23,136 (+60.2%) for October 2011. Domestic guest nights decreased from 61,292 to 55,626 (-9.2%). Hotels showed the largest increase (1252 or 10.4% guest nights), followed by Backpackers. Rodney Green, from The Bluewater Hotel in Napier said they had experienced a strong October 2011 versus October 2010. “We are very happy with the visitor numbers and look forward to the growth continuing throughout the season.”

Annie Dundas, General Manager of Hawke’s Bay Tourism said the organisation is very pleased with the regions performance. ‘This is the third consecutive month Hawke’s Bay Visitor numbers have been on the increase. We have worked incredibly hard to leverage our partnerships and maximise the Rugby World Cup opportunities and are delighted to see a positive result. Our goal is to extend the travel period to Hawke’s Bay into early May and with our domestic marketing campaign underway we hope these excellent results continue.”


----------



## Guest

*NZers get Asia-Pacific’s most-generous holidays*


Golf, Methven, Canterbury, New Zealand. www.abisko.co.nz by Abisko Lodge - Methven, New Zealand, on Flickr​
New Zealanders have some of the most generous holiday entitlements in the Asia Pacific region and rank eighth worldwide for the amount of leave they’re entitled to, according human resources consultants Mercer. New Zealand, Japanese and Australian employees all have a legal entitlement to 20 days annual leave, ahead of Hong Kong, Singapore and Vietnam on 14 days and the workers in the Philippines, who get the lowest entitlement at five days a year. “With pay rises muted and often below the rate of inflation, companies are searching for other ways to motivate their staff,” said Georgina Harley, leader information and product solutions at Mercer. “Flexible working and a good work/life balance helps improve employee engagement when the usual financial tools are unavailable.”

New Zealanders also get 11 public holidays a year, taking the total to 31 days they can put their feet up. India, Thailand and Malaysia have the highest number of public holidays in the region on 16 days, followed by Japan, South Korea and the Philippines at 15, Australia at 10 and Vietnam nine. New Zealanders ranks below Western European employees, who on average get 25 days of statutory leave and 13 public holidays. Canadians get the greatest number of public holidays on 18 days and Mexico the lowest on eight. The research comes from Mercer’s worldwide benefit and employment guidelines, which provide an overview of employee regulation and practice across 62 countries.


----------



## Guest

*Ten-year plan aims to double value of Auckland tourism*


Auckland Skyline by -finguin-, on Flickr​
A ten-year visitor plan aiming to nearly double the value of Auckland's visitor economy to $6 billion will be considered today by the council. The plan, developed by Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (Ateed), aims to grow the value of the visitor economy from $3.3 billion in 2010 to $6 billion in 2021. Ateed general manager of destination Rachael Dacy said the plan had ten strategic goals to grow demand for Auckland and enhance the visitor proposition. "It's about marketing the destination while simultaneously capitalising on Auckland's natural assets and improving the visitor product offering," Dacy said.

"Auckland is an urban oasis where big city sophistication goes hand in hand with an outstanding natural playground," she said. "That's our region's point of difference and that's what we plan to capitalise on." International visitor receipts would grow from $2 billion in 2010 to $4 billion in 2021, while domestic receipts would rise from $1.4 billion to $2 billion. Ateed said themes of the plan included harnessing the growth in travel in Asia and Australia, growing high value segments such as the short-stay leisure market and the conventions and incentives sector, and capitalising on the city's expanding cruise market.

Domestic marketing and promoting Auckland as a short-break leisure destination in Australia and Asia were among short term actions. Auckland would be promoted domestically, Dacy said. "It's something we felt Wellington have done particularly well," she said "We need to start telling New Zealanders about Auckland and ensuring that they're going to become our champions internationally." The city was both a gateway and a destination, Dacy said. "We haven't really realised our opportunity as a primary destination in our own right." The plan would feed into other parts of the council such as the development of the city.

"That's absolutely the intention of the document we see quite a clear advocacy role ... where we almost shine a mirror back on to the council to say how's the council performing in terms of being a visitor destination." There would be a focus on the convention sector, which was seen as a high-value market. "What we will be doing is working very closely with central government and with SkyCity ... because if that [national convention centre] comes on line in 2015 we need to be out in the next 12 months going out bidding and securing convention activity." To deliver on the visitor plan the funding for Ateed would need to be raised progressively to $34.9 million a year by 2019, which was $18 million higher than the current level. The plan is being put forward today for consideration by Auckland Council's strategy and finance committee.

*City visitor plan*

* 
$6 billion in visitor economy value in 2021.

* 
Domestic marketing campaign for Auckland.

* 
Target high value sectors such as conventions.

* 
Promote as destination in Australia and Asia.

* 
Increase visitor nights and spending.


----------



## Guest

*Condè Nast Traveler. Gold List New Zealand.
Readers' picks of world's best hotels 2012​*
*Lodge at Kauri Cliffs​*_*Northland, New Zealand​*__Guests “feel like royalty” at this plantation-style lodge on the North Island that collects a bevy of perfect scores. Mixing Greek revival and a South Carolina plantation house with an East Hampton summer cottage, the perfect-scoring design mixes blues and blonds with dark-oak English and European antiques. “Beautiful rooms,” done in light colors with a country feel, garner a perfect score. Sip on a Kauri Cliffs Kiwi Mojito before indulging in the “divine cuisine” at the blue-and-white main dining room The staff deliver perfect-scoring service—“they made us feel like we were the only guests they had to take care of the whole time we were there.” Perfect-scoring activities include “one of the prettiest golf courses in the world.”​_*No. of Units: 22 
Price: $$$​ *
OVERALL SCORE 98.4 - ROOMS 100.0 - SERVICE 100.0 - FOOD 95.2 - LOCATION 95.2 - DESIGN 100.0 - ACTIVITIES 100.0


----------



## Guest

*Tatler UK Travel Guide 2012.
The Best Spa of New Zealand.*
*Split Apple Retreat*
















_Wild salmon, pomegranate juice, Japanese teas and blueberries are the superfoods found in abundance at this zen beachfront retreat, a little island that’s gone big on sophisticated super-lodges. The view is everywhere, and with just three guestrooms and seven staff, you know you’re going to be superbly looked after. Come for seclusion, to quieten your racing thoughts and find a fresh perspective. Owner Lee Nelson is a retired doctor and cancer survivor who wanted to create a graceful place for recovery. You can attack the great outdoors – kayak around glittering islands, walk through rainforests, see huge pods of dolphins and baby seals – or float away with shiatsu massage, aromatherapy, acupuncture and meditation classes. If you feel like wearing your yukata all day, you can – film director Peter Jackson did._

















*Location* South Island, New Zealand
*Reservations* Scott Dunn (020 8682 5060)
*Rates* Five nights from £6,510, full board, including flights, transfers and wellness programme.


----------



## Guest

*Tatler UK Travel Guide 2012.
The Best Hotels of New Zealand.​*







*TAKATU (Matakana)*
Golden vines are plump with thriving cabernets, and the grass is lime and chunky. There may only be four rooms here, but what a dazzling little handful of charmers. Each has a sunny private veranda and faces the vineyards, and when the sun is shining and you fancy a deep bath, you can fling open the full-length bathroom windows and soak while drinking in the delicious air. The emphasis is on keeping you free from the horrid world of plastics, chemicals, additives, shiny food, man-made fibres and mass-produced spring water. Virtually all you eat and drink here is locally grown, harvested, dug up or plucked. If you sweet-talk John or Heather, who have nurtured this little love object over the past few years, they will find a pinot gris that will send you into a bacchanalian spin. This is a bright little lodge of soft beauty and delicate colours, a pure little haven that’s dodged the real world. The attention to detail is nuts.

*EICHARDT'S (Queenstown)*
Queenstown is just so smart and sexy – a foxy winter playground for edgy snowboarders from Japan and Emu-booted glamourpusses from LA. In winter it’s hunched over with black Audi SUVs and Prada sunglasses, cold cheeks hidden behind silk scarves. Eichardt’s deserves the attention – only this private bolthole, a wonderful 1869 lakeside masterpiece, cuts the mustard downtown. At the hotel restaurant the tapas and creamy seafood chowder are favourites, as is the salmon and dill wrapped in nori seaweed. Go for one of the four separate Lakefront Apartments or the two Mountain View Suites; all have big bouncy beds, soft-tone colours and lovely fireplaces. And don’t miss the winding Rapunzel-like staircases to the parlours with their awesome views of ancient peaks. There are randomly positioned antique chairs, modern black-leather sofas, snappy artwork, lovely tiled floors and a bar that attracts a distinctly cool crowd. Despite the sizzling competition in a town that is bursting with deeply tempting refuelling hubs, this one pulls them in.

*MINARET STATION (Wanaka)*
There are no roads here, just gargantuan, brooding mountains. Everything comes in by helicopter, from soap to salt, fuel to possum-skin throws. And so, of course, do you. Flying in entails veering over a precarious abyss at a dizzying 45° angle. But choppers are the only way to get around in the Southern Alps. And suddenly you can’t get out of the thing. You’re whizzing up to Dragonfly Peak for a massage; dashing over to Wanaka to pick up, say, a crate of champagne; or dropping in for coffee at Joe’s Garage in ski party-spot Queenstown. Or you’re getting dumped on a completely daunting mountain ridge for some barmy heli-skiing. This new camp maxes out on high drama. It’s the first place of its type in New Zealand: a remote, high-country ultra-glamp in a giant U-shaped glacial valley that twists and tumbles its way down to a gleaming, deep lake. Up in the main lodge there is a work-of-art kitchen run by a New York-trained chef who hails from Botswana. A genius with venison! When it is negative five (as they say round here) and a wind is being entertaining (as they also say), you’ll be snug: each tent has a hot-tub and the minibars are full throttle, stocked with good things like the local Brewski beer. This is, wham, bam, the purest air you’ll ever breathe. Don’t forget your hiking boots.

*WHAREKAUHAU (Wairarapa)*
An Edwardian-style, pure-bred A-lister. At the end, literally, of a winding road in the North Island, this place quietly reigns supreme. Sitting above the blustery (read howling) winds of Palliser Bay and only a 15-minute chopper hop from Wellington, it’s a gleaming white star set in 5,500 acres of rich green farming country, snug in the hug of surrounding hills. There are 10 fabulous cottages, crammed with over-cooked comfort: supersize king beds, double spa baths, wool carpets so thick you bounce like Tigger. Jeepers creepers, the whole heat thing here is snazzy. It’s under the floor in the bathroom, racing through the towel rails, blasting out at the flick of a switch, turbo-charged, from the open gas fireplace. Sitting in the lush drawing and reading rooms in the main lodge, full of delicate prints and Chinese pottery, you can gaze out through large bay windows, read and idle about. Or you can do laps in the 24-metre pool, play tennis, go on a four-wheel-drive trip around the estate or think about supper – the food is so good it’s hilarious. Salt and ice-cream may sound mad, but add some crab-apple jelly with a chocolate spiky comb and, hey presto, you have something quirky and delicious. (The cutlery – just the amount of it! – is extended out in a particularly satisfying way.) Step out early in the morning and watch the sun rise in a shimmering marine light. It really is quite magical.


----------



## Guest

*Tourism Northland thanks Cup fans​*
Roberton_Island di action adventure videos, su Flickr​
Northland's tourism industry is celebrating an increase in visitors to the region last year, thanks largely to the Rugby World Cup. However, a tourism chief warns that the European debt crisis could lead to a tough year ahead. Figures from the Tourism Industry Association of New Zealand (TIA) show nationally visitor numbers in the accommodation sector, and the amount they spent last year, were up on 2010. Northland did particularly well out of the increase. Nationally, there were 2.601 million visitor arrivals, including 1.216 million holidaymakers, an increase of 0.3 per cent on 2010. In Northland, however, numbers were up 2.2 per cent, a remarkable achievement given the global economy and European crisis, Destination Northland boss Brian Roberts said. Visitors to Northland increased from 750,357 to 766,654 making use of hotels, motels and holiday parks, a total of 1,624,404 visitor nights. With each visitor spending between $200 and $300 a day, they poured a massive $325 million to $480 million into the economy. Mr Roberts said the figures did not take into account visitors who stayed with family, friends or in campervans and smaller B&Bs; and homestays. "During the Rugby World Cup, for instance, I know that a lot of people in campervans stayed in council carparks or other places that would not be caught in these figures," he said. "So a 2.2 per cent rise is very good, and we did quite a bit better than nationally, especially at a time when the global economy is so bad and people are looking at saving money on accommodation costs." Mr Roberts said the UK and Europe were big markets for Northland and, while visitors from those markets were down, that had been offset by other international visitors during the RWC. In August last year, visitor numbers were up by 15.5 per cent in Northland and by 11.2 per cent in September, as RWC visitors poured into the country. Two RWC games were held in Whangarei in September. "If we didn't have the RWC, I don't think we would have had as good a result as we had. And with the euro crisis likely to lead to less international visitors - the advanced bookings for the first three months of this year from those markets are already down - it's going to be challenging for the industry this year." To counter that, Mr Roberts said, Northland's tourism industry was about to launch a major campaign in Australia, targeting Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. Marketing campaigns were also about to be launched in Auckland and Wellington. TIA chief executive Tim Cossar said the RWC pumped around $390 million into the economy nationally.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful photos and views from those hotels in New Zealand; and btw the last photo is really great :cheers: ...just a paradise.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful photos and views from those hotels in New Zealand; and btw the last photo is really great :cheers: ...just a paradise.


You are more than welcome and I am as pleased as ever that you enjoy this thread :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*South Island skifields: A ticket to slide*


Queenstown by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
Tourists heading for the snow this winter will be able to get extra flexibility from a scheme run by South Island skifields, uniting traditionally competing fields under one ski pass. OnePassNZ provides access to 2230ha of terrain at Cardrona Alpine Resort, Treble Cone, Snowpark, Snowfarm, Ohau, Mt Dobson, Roundhill and the Porters ski area. The interchangeable pass offers access to all the skifields and is loaded with "snow dollars" that can be used to buy time on the snow or other off-mountain activities. Treble Cone marketing manager Nigel Kerr said he had been pushing the idea for years and was pleased to have got it off the ground.

For skiers, it would mean they could book their holidays knowing that if the weather put one skifield out of action they could ski at another. Or if it was raining, they could use their pass for other activities altogether. "People like coming to Wanaka but don't want to commit. This gives them surety." Kerr said it was a major achievement to have ski operators, who usually would be competing, working together. "It was stunning to get an agreement between Cardrona and Treble Cone." It then proved to be easier than he had expected to attract independent skifields. Lake Wanaka Tourism general manager James Helmore said the idea would be "huge" for the area. "It gives consumers ultimate flexibility and freedom of choice and allows them to travel with confidence."

Kerr said it offered benefits for the fields in marketing and the kind of tourists that would be attracted to the pass. OnePassNZ was being marketed at people who were serious skiers, not going for a party weekend in Queenstown with a bit of snow thrown in. He said all the fields realised they needed to improve their identities in the wider market. Even the bigger operators, such as Cardrona, would benefit from the marketing push. "It's a bit bigger, but still, competing in the wider world is hard work." Kerr said the pass would mean skiers and snowboarders were mobile across the eight fields and it would tie the operators together to make the South Island a more enjoyable winter destination.

Smaller fields would offer a day pass and some change in snow dollars for those travelling with a OnePassNZ. Off-mountain activities covered by the pass include skydiving, jet-boating and wine trails. Pass-holders would also be able to use it to rent gear, pay for lessons and buy dinner at local restaurants. Kerr said it was great to see his plan come to fruition. "I used to work for Cardrona and [the pass] was a little dream. Then, this year, when I kicked it out and it didn't get kicked back, I thought 'we're away'."


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A collection of scenes from NZ. From the Southern Alps to Fiords. From tropical beaches to tropical rainforests. From geothermal wonderlands to domineering volcanoes.


Alps of New Zealand by *amy&kimball, on Flickr


receding Fiord shoreline by Barbara A. White, on Flickr


Mitre Peak, Fiordland, New Zealand by *amy&kimball, on Flickr


Picture from Lake Matheson, New Zealand by Dobbs77, on Flickr


Mount Cook by private.benjamin, on Flickr


Abel Tasman National Park by Larry He, on Flickr


New Zealand February 2010 (17), - Collingwood, Farewell Spit by The Grey Panther, on Flickr


Tongariro Northern Circuit by Department of Conservation, on Flickr


Parque geotermal de Rotorua, Nueva Zelanda by Lara Lozano, on Flickr


Mt Taranaki by liquidhotmagma, on Flickr


Hahei by Tom NZ, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Treble Cone develops Fun Park, upgrades main trail for 2012*


Treble Cone by Peter Sundstrom, on Flickr​

The 2012 Treble Cone season will see the opening of its first fun park, re-routing of the top section of the Easy Rider and upgrades to the café, electronic ticketing system and trail maps. A first for Treble Cone is the Jazz Fun Park which will be located at the bottom of Bullet in the Saddle Basin and will host entry level features aimed at children four to 13 years. Due to the versatility of the features they can also be used in other areas of the mountain for competitions and coaching purposes. Over the summer extensive earthworks have taken place at the top of Easy Rider, removing one switchback and re-routing a small section of the upper part, to make the run wider and less steep. This will help learners’ progression from the beginners’ slopes to the six seater and also define the entrance to the Saddle track.

The new trail map better reflects Treble Cone’s vast and varied terrain. The run grading is now inline with international standards of green, blue, red and black to give more differentiation. The only trails marked on the map are where grooming regularly takes place, the expansive areas of off piste terrain are outlined and named. The new maps will also include the popular and challenging Motutapu Basin. The successful introduction of the computerised ticketing system in 2011, has now been expanded to other services Treble Cone offers. New for 2012 the TCPass can be used in the café, for rentals and childcare payments. Customers can load their Season or Day Pass up with dollars to spend with an easy swipe of a card.

“Treble Cone is committed to providing the best facilities and services for our customers and to ensure snow enthusiasts of all abilities get the most out of their day on the mountain whether they are riding the powder in the chutes, learning new tricks in the Jazz Fun Park or taking in the spectacular view from the cafe,” said Treble Cone ski area manager Jackie van der Voort. Further infrastructure and service improvements include: new portaloos installed in the Saddle Basin and improving the Mainstreet approach to the automated gates at the bottom of the Six Seater. Treble Cone early bird season passes are on sale now until 31 March 2012 through the website or by visiting the downtown Wanaka office on Dungarvon Street.

Treble Cone will open on 28 June with a scheduled closing day of 30 September. For further information, visit www.treblecone.com.


----------



## Guest

*Skifield tipped to bring $1b into Canterbury*








A $500 million development at Porters Heights skifield, including a controversial expansion into Crystal Valley, has been given the go-ahead. The Craigieburn Range skifield project would take at least 10 years to complete and would result in more than $1 billion of economic benefit to the Canterbury region over that time, an economist estimated. If it gets through the final appeals process, the expansion will lead to further development of the skifield village, and infrastructure additions to Crystal Valley for skiing. By the winter of 2015 the shareholders plan to put in $60m to develop chairlifts and a gondola lift at the new field. A further $100m would be spent developing the village property, Porters Ski Area Ltd shareholder Simon Harvey said.

Over a longer period Porters will include a 3400-bed alpine village with a hotel and individual chalets, new skilifts and tows, and a hot pools complex. Summer hiking and biking activities would also be available. Commissioners appointed by Environment Canterbury and the Selwyn District Council to consider the plan change and resource consent applications released their decision yesterday. The resource consents decision is subject to a 15-working-day appeal period and the plan change is subject to a 40-working-day appeal period. Christchurch-based Green Party list MP Eugenie Sage, who made a submission against the development, said it was a disappointing decision. Nevertheless, the commissioners had done a thorough job and had made some changes that would alleviate the environmental impact on the area.

"For example, they have put some controls on night-time lighting, they've got controls on aircraft activity – limiting the number of helicopter trips," Sage said. She did not plan to appeal the decision, which would be a costly process. The project is being developed by Harvey (a Sydneysider) and four Russian investors – Yuri Koropachinskiy, of Moscow, and Oleg Kirillov, Yury Zelvenskiy and Vladimir Uchitll, all of Siberia. The Overseas Investment Office-approved investors, who have visited the area and already poured in $10m, say it will bring thousands of tourists to the mountain and Canterbury, and hundreds of jobs to the region.

The Selwyn council private plan change (known as PC25) will rezone 616 hectares of rural high country, including Crystal Valley, into a special "sub zone" that allows skiing and development. The zone sets aside 21ha for a mountain village, 34ha for wastewater and treatment disposal and the rest for skiing. The commissioners – Sharon McGarry, Denis Nugent and Greg Ryder – said that by incorporating amendments to PC25 they were satisfied potential adverse environmental effects would be adequately avoided, remedied or mitigated. Harvey said that after five years of "hard slog" and hurdles, the decision meant proper work is likely to be able to start after this year's ski season. In terms of the longer term $500m "demand-driven" development, an extra capital raising via potential private equity partners would be explored.

Porters director of development Michael Sleigh said the commissioners had asked for some amendments to the plan change but these mainly involved the company providing more information on the new Crystal Valley ski trails, and how the company would mitigate any environmental impact from these. "At full capacity it could cope with 300,000 skiers over a season, which would be like Coronet Peak," Sleigh said. Economist Geoff Butcher said that by the time the field was fully developed, the wider economic benefit to the region would be $92m a year with 730 fulltime equivalent jobs created. In the peak winter period the Porters field employed about 50 staff but with the development of the village and Crystal Valley that seasonal number would jump to 500 by 2015, he said.


----------



## Guest

*Film star markets New Zealand to Chinese travellers*








Auckland Airport and Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development Ltd (ATEED) have worked with wholesale partners in China to showcase New Zealand as a must-see tourism destination with this fast-growing travel market, using one of their own – influential Chinese film star Dong Xuan – as the drawcard. As part of Auckland Airport’s programme to develop premium travel markets, Dong Xuan will spend ten days in New Zealand travelling from Auckland to Arrowtown with Chinese media, film and camera teams in tow. She will visit iconic locations which will be promoted in her home country to build awareness of longer stay itineraries and to highlight the depth of sophisticated options in New Zealand.

An extensive blogger and social media user, Dong has a fan base of more than 3.2 million on Weibo, the Chinese equivalent to Facebook. She will be providing regular updates and a unique insight into New Zealand as part of her travels. “This is the first time Auckland Airport and ATEED have teamed up in this way to market Auckland and the depth of product for premium markets in New Zealand. In China celebrities like Miss Dong have significant influence, so the power of her recommendations to visit New Zealand can’t be underestimated,” says Glenn Wedlock, General Manager Aeronautical Commercial for Auckland Airport.

Once her tour is complete, wholesale partners will offer Chinese visitors the chance to follow in her footsteps on a “Dong Xuan experience tour”, across the country – with differing tiers of experience to cater for all price ranges. This will be marketed via the media and traditional advertising in China, as well as through social media channels. “Our trade channels and route development will pave the way for travel wholesalers and retailers to produce bespoke, scalable tour packages to drive increased visitor numbers to New Zealand. With the Government's strong focus on tourism value and exports to grow our economy, activities like this are crucial to developing our overseas standing and it’s just another example of how committed we must be to capturing the lucrative Chinese travel market.”

ATEED Manager Tourism Jason Hill says this campaign is a creative way to leverage the Chinese celebrity culture, and is in sync with the focus of Auckland’s new ten-year Visitor Plan. “Smart marketing is critical to help change perceptions and stimulate visitation from the important Chinese visitor market. Having someone as high profile as Dong Xuan visit Auckland and other parts of the country is a great example of this," he says. "Her visit will help to raise awareness of Auckland’s premium tourism offering and encourage people to see Auckland as more than a gateway. It will open people’s eyes to Auckland’s mix of sophisticated urban and natural experiences and the best our city has to offer."

As part of the fastest growing film industry in the world, Dong is celebrated for her romantic dramas and TV series and her trip to New Zealand has already received extensive coverage across China on radio, in newspapers and online. “China Southern Airlines and Air New Zealand have added more flights recently between Auckland and China which, coupled with improved Visa processing, is really helping us deliver 20 per cent plus growth from the China market. It is important we jointly, as an industry, grab the opportunity to develop New Zealand as a premium brand to that market to build an enduring value position,” says Mr Wedlock.

*While she is in New Zealand Dong Xuan will experience:* 
• 
Auckland – Waiheke Island vineyard tour, sailing on the Waitemata Harbour, Viaduct Harbour, West Coast beaches 
• 
Matamata/Waikato – Hobbiton Village
• 
Rotorua – Shearing and milking
• 
Queenstown/Arrowtown – Southern Alps visit, jet boating
• 
Milford Sound – Glacier cruising. 

*Auckland Airport*

Auckland Airport has been voted the best airport in the Australia Pacific region for the third year running, and has improved its top 10 placing in the best airports in the world over this time – moving from 10th to 9th to 8th place.


----------



## Guest

*High-flying future for Queenstown Airport​*
The Queenstown Lookout - (HDR New Zealand) di blame_the_monkey, su Flickr​
Queenstown Airport's future is so bright its bosses have hinted at expanding into off-site retail and real estate after reporting a $6 million profit for the past six months. Airport corporate general manager and acting chief executiveKaren Castiglione dropped the expansion hints at the end of presenting the airport corporation's six-monthly report and draft statement of intent to Tuesday's Queenstown Lakes District Council's finance and corporate committee. The corporation would "pursue other commercial activities on land owned by the airport", Ms Castiglione said. Airport chairman John Gilks said airport business revolved around a core trade of aeronautic operations but also included "an awful lot of commercial activity, including rental car facilities and retail". Adding to the hints about growth, Mr Gilks said Scott Paterson, the corporation's new chief executive, who is due to start his job officially next Thursday, was the right man to lead the airport into a further period of expansion. "The next few years will be characterised by development one way or another, and Mr Paterson has the skills and experience in infrastructure and development to see us in pretty good shape." Ms Castiglione declined to comment further on the plans. Although Mr Paterson attended the meeting in a non-official role, he was introduced to Queenstown Mayor Vanessa van Uden, councillors and committee members, and gave them an assurance he was looking forward to a "speaking role" in the imminent future. In the last six months of last year the airport's aeronautic operations revenue rose by 7 per cent to top $6 million, which was an increase of $428,000 on the same period in 2010. That growth rate was bested with a rise of 18 per cent in commercial operations, including retail, commercial transport tariffs and parking charges, taking the entire revenue stream to almost $2.5 million for the six-month period. Construction of a Hertz rental car site within the airport complex also began late last year, and is slated to be finished by May.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport profit up 5.5pc​*

Auckland airport di Roving I, su Flickr​
Auckland International Airport, New Zealand's biggest gateway, posted a 5.5 per cent increase in first-half profit on passenger growth and said full-year earnings would be "at the higher end" of its guidance. Net profit rose to $69 million, or 5.22 cents a share, in the six months ended December 31, from $65.5 million, or 4.99 cents a year earlier, the company said in a statement. Sales rose 8.9 per cent to $215.9 million, while expenses climbed 15 per cent to $54.5 million, which it said largely reflected work ahead of the Rugby World Cup. The biggest single contribution to the gain in revenue was from retailing, where sales rose 13 per cent to $61.8 million. Revenue from airfield income, passenger services and terminal services charges combined rose 6.6 per cent to $95.5 million and the company flagged further increases to fund development of a new domestic terminal. The airport company has diversified from its core Auckland airfield business, developing its land holdings to accommodate a hotel, retailing, offices and airport services, and investing in airports in Queenstown and Queensland. Total international passengers rose 6.5 per cent to 3.96 million in the first half while domestic passengers rose 0.9 per cent to 3.13 million. January including the biggest week for international passengers ever recorded, it said. Volumes through the airport are now pushing the capacity limits of the current domestic terminal, chief executive Simon Moutter said. The company has been looking at building anew domestic terminal, with a decision expected in the next few months, he said. The existing domestic terminal, dating back 40 years, "is becoming increasingly inadequate" especially with the arrival of larger aircraft such as the Airbus A320. Providing the new infrastructure will represent "a significant investment that will affect airport charges." Auckland Airport had previously flagged full-year net profit, before any one-time items and fair-value accounting changes, would be "in the $130 millions." "We are firmly on track to meet the higher end of this guidance" subject to volatility in the global market, non-cash charges and adverse events, Moutter said. The company will pay a first-half dividend of 4.4 cents a share, up from 4 cents a year earlier. The shares were last at $2.445 and have advanced 8.9 per cent in the past 12 months. Auckland Airport is rated a 'hold' based on the consensus of 11 recommendations compiled by Reuters. The company's share of profits from associates -its holdings in North Queensland Airports, Queenstown Airport and Auckland Airport Holdings - rose about 220 per cent to $2.7 million. North Queensland sales rose 7.4 per cent to A$$57 million and earnings before interest, tax, depreciation, fair-value adjustments and investments in associates rose 16 per cent to $37.5 million. Queenstown Airport sales rose 9.9 per cent to $8.5 million, while EBITDAFI rose 4.9 per cent to $6.2 million.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

An amazing thread that is very informative and beautiful photography. Lots of style !


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> An amazing thread that is very informative and beautiful photography. Lots of style !


Thanks, I give it my best shot


----------



## Guest

*Vibrant year ahead for Christchurch - Canterbury​*
Mackenzie Country di Chris Gin, su Flickr​
Christchurch city and the Canterbury region are in full swing for 2012 hosting international buskers, golfers and garden aficionados this summer, with plenty more to come. Described by the Lonely Planet as a “vibrant city in transition, coping resiliently and creatively,” Christchurch is showing off its vibrancy with new developments popping up all over the place. Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says the city of Christchurch will take time to recover, but the resilience of the tourism industry is phenomenal. Christchurch & Canterbury Tourism chief executive Tim Hunter says that as the city approaches the one year anniversary of the February earthquake, the sense of optimism in the region is strong. “Christchurch and the Canterbury region have continued to welcome visitors to the area over the past year. There is a vibrant range of tourism activities and experiences for visitors to enjoy during their stay both in Christchurch and the surrounding regions". “As a result, for the year ending September 2011, 47 percent of all visitors have continued to spend a night in Canterbury as part of their New Zealand stay, against 56 percent a year before.” Major 2012 events have already included a successful World Buskers Festival which drew a total audience of around 330,000 spectators. The 11-day festival (19 - 29 January) featured 60 acts from New Zealand and around the world. And, Christchurch has just hosted some of the world’s best women golfers at the 2012 ISPS Handa New Zealand Women’s Golf Open (17 - 19 February) held at Pegasus Golf Course. Next up, there’s the annual Ellerslie International Flower Show (7 - 11 March), and Canterbury’s Crusaders Rugby Team will square off against South Africa’s Cheetahs on 24 March in their new temporary stadium at Rugby League Park. The Rugby World Cup winning All Blacks will also play one of six international test matches in 2012 at the revamped stadium, which has become the interim home of rugby in Christchurch. AMI Stadium, the traditional home of Christchurch rugby, was severely damaged in the February 2011 earthquake, and remains unavailable for 2012. The NZ government will underwrite the NZ$20 million stadium redevelopment cost with funding support from Christchurch City Council and the New Zealand Rugby Union. There are many surprises in the Christchurch rebuild with Kiwi innovations and unique ideas in the pipeline, including some creative community projects that are filling neighbourhood gaps. Start - a funky new pop-up container mall - is attracting Christchurch locals back into their city centre for a unique new shopping experience. The colourful retail precinct with 27 stores, includes High Street brands, upmarket boutiques, cafés and a department store. Lyttelton, the historic village surrounding the port of Christchurch, has a new petanque pitch and temporary art installations thanks to the Gap Filler Project - an urban regeneration initiative spearheaded by local artist curator Coralie Winn. Gap Filler activates creative projects on vacant sites with the aim of keeping the city dynamic and vibrant. Meanwhile, other sites around the city centre are being transformed into beautiful green spaces for outdoor events and entertainment under the Greening the Rubble initiative. This volunteer project is creating temporary public parks and gardens on empty sites, usually in commercial rather than residential streets. The Christchurch Art Gallery has launched its Outer Spaces programme placing artworks on a free trail, in spaces ‘outside the box’. Plans are underway to temporarily replace the Christchurch Cathedral with a cardboard cathedral. The Christchurch Anglican diocese has commissioned renowned Japanese architect Shigeru Ban to design a cathedral capable of seating more than 700 people. The temporary cathedral, which would be constructed of locally produced cardboard tubes erected in an A-shape over a foundation of shipping containers, would be available as a venue for both religious services and concerts. A small area central city business district is cordoned off from the public as demolition and rebuilding continues. The cordon is shrinking on a regular basis.


----------



## Guest

*Australians Prefer Air New Zealand*


Air New Zealand 77W Business Premier Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand has been named ‘International Airline of the Year’ in the inaugural Roy Morgan Customer Satisfaction Awards in Australia. Roy Morgan surveyed nearly 4,000 people who’d used an international airline in the previous 12 months and Air Zealand was rated the Best International Airline for customer satisfaction in 2011, winning more months than any other airline throughout the year. Air New Zealand’s average satisfaction rating for the year was 89%. Air New Zealand General Manager Australia Cam Wallace, says winning the International Airline of the Year category in Roy Morgan’s first Australian Customer Satisfaction Awards is a great honour. “For years we’ve pursued a strategy that recognises that our people rather than planes are our most valuable asset and it’s really pleasing to see that acknowledged by the people who fly with us.” 

Mr Wallace said the award reflected Air New Zealand’s commitment to delivering customers a uniquely Kiwi experience in what is one of the world’s most competitive industries. “We believe the ability of our people to adapt quickly to changing customer expectations, new competitors and uncertain economic conditions has enabled Air New Zealand to outperform most of our peers in terms of the genuine service we deliver to our Australian passengers and those around the globe. Last year Air New Zealand won more than 25 awards across the business – recognising such diverse areas as innovation, in-flight product, design, brand and marketing strength and


----------



## Guest

*Asian air links boost tourism*


Air New Zealand 77W Premium Economy Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
New air links to Asia have helped international tourism numbers top one million arrivals and departures in January, the highest monthly number ever, Statistics New Zealand says. The number of visitors from China was the highest recorded for any month at 23,300, and up 60 per cent on two years ago. For the year to January, foreign visitor arrivals were up just 3 per cent, despite the boost from the Rugby World Cup. Tourism Industry Association policy and research manager Simon Wallace said 2011 had been a challenging year for the industry with natural disasters here and in Japan, volcanic ash cloud disruptions and the ongoing effects of the global financial crisis. "The fact that the numbers are stable proves that we have held our own," Wallace said.

The arrival last year of Asian carriers China Southern Airlines, Jetstar and AirAsia X, as well as additional Air New Zealand services to Beijing and Shanghai had driven the higher numbers from Asia, he said. Malaysian-based AirAsia X's possible withdrawal from New Zealand was a concern. "It has been a real boon for the South Island particularly," Wallace said. AirAsia X had also led to a significant increase in the number of Malaysian tourists flying direct into Christchurch who were also higher value independent travellers. Likewise, Jetstar's Singapore to Auckland service had increased visitors from the city state. Some other high value markets were beginning to show tentative signs of recovery including the United States, he said.

And the number of international buyers planning to attend the tourism industry's annual international trade event was up on last year which was a sign of confidence, he said. While possible changes to Air New Zealand's services to London as part of its long haul review were a concern, the country was well served by a number of other airlines from Britain, Wallace said. ASB chief economist Nick Tuffley said that in the wake of the Rugby World Cup visitor numbers had recovered to pre-February 2011 levels. But the mix of tourists was changing, Tuffley said.

The weakness of the euro and the pound against the kiwi dollar would discourage holidaymakers from that part of the world to venture south, while "the growing affluence of Asia is rapidly becoming a boon, which New Zealand will need to learn how to best cater for," Tuffley said. While the boost in Chinese visitors was influenced by the Chinese New Year falling in January rather than in February for the previous two years, their number in the last 12 months was nearly double that of two years ago, he said. Chinese tourists now outstripped the combined totals from the slowing tourism markets of Japan and South Korea.

*TOURIST FLOW*

A total of 1,002,400 passengers passed through customs including 499,800 arrivals and 502,600 departures. Foreign visitors made up 266,800 arrivals, up less than 1 per cent on January last year.

There were 2.6 million foreign visitor arrivals for the year to January, up 3 per cent from 2011.

In January, the increase in visitors was mainly due to 7000 more arrivals visiting friends and relatives.

Those here for a holiday dropped 4200 and arrivals for conferences and conventions were down 800.

By country, there were more visitors from China and Australia, but fewer from Britain and Japan.


----------



## mubarak

nice


----------



## Guest

mubarak said:


> nice


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Personal videos from people who have recently travelled to NZ ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing country


----------



## italiano_pellicano

post pics of the beaches


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> post pics of the beaches


Sure thing mate, I will do so tomorrow :cheers: Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> post pics of the beaches


*PART 1*


Matapouri, Tutukaka coast by cathm2, on Flickr









by André Pipa









by Larry He


Cathedral Cove - New Zealand by Jill & Rob, on Flickr


Whangarei Heads - Whangarei - New Zealand 023 by Julien | Quelques-notes.com, on Flickr


Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr


Matapouri Beach by jamesdelf, on Flickr


Heaphy beach, New Zealand by skybluetara, on Flickr


New Chums by Piotr Zurek, on Flickr


NZ 1 282 by damn_camera, on Flickr


Kaiteriteri Beach, New Zealand. by chris.bryant, on Flickr


New Chums Beach by Grumble Bunny, on Flickr


Langs Beach, New Zealand by vickymagnisali, on Flickr


Oriental Bay Wellington New Zealand by the-family, on Flickr


Cathedral Cove - Hahei - Coromandel Peninsula - New Zealand by Julien | Quelques-notes.com, on Flickr


Salt Air Scenic Flights - Bay of Islands, New Zealand by action adventure videos, on Flickr


Roberton_Island by action adventure videos, on Flickr


Abel Tasman National Park by Larry He, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C OMAHA BEACH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Large increase in visitors to Lake Coleridge*


Lake Coleridge by jonathan.aotearoa, on Flickr​
Tourism operators in Lake Coleridge, one of Canterbury’s less well-known tourism destinations, stepped up this summer to cater for hundreds of extra visitors who were sadly not able to visit some of Canterbury’s former tourist highlights. An increase in coach tours was the standout theme of the summer, members of the Lake Coleridge Tourism Group heard at their AGM last week (24 April). The Lake Coleridge basin has been catering for group tours for a long time, but not on the scale seen this summer, says Tourism Group Chairperson Lyn Nell. Over the past six months, the High Country Tour business Lyn runs in conjunction with two other properties saw an influx of groups looking for new places to visit in Canterbury. “We’ve been operating 20 years and it would have been one of our busiest. Other operators in the area have had similar experiences,” she says. Alex Bruce from Travlon Coachlines based in Lincoln says other tour operators like them are taking advantage of the area’s spectacular scenery.

“It’s only one hour from Christchurch and there’s enough established tourism businesses that haven’t been affected by the earthquakes,” he says. Lake Coleridge’s largest tourism business, Terrace Downs Golf Resort, also say they have had a big increase in international tour companies visiting. “The increase in international visitors has been very noticeable this year,” says Terrace Downs General Manager Dilan De Silva. “We’re fortunate we’re in an interesting high country environment that offers a range of recreational opportunities, but it’s still within easy driving distance from Christchurch,” he says. Lyn says that for Cantabrians needing a short break away, the peace and quiet you find in alpine areas is particularly attractive at this time of year. “The summer tourist season is over, the ski season is still a couple of months away and there’s the bonus of lovely autumn colours and bright, crisp days. Now’s a good time if you’re planning a weekend escape - there’s no other city in New Zealand with an alpine playground like this just an hour away.”

More information about activities and accommodation in Lake Coleridge is on www.lakecoleridgenz.info.


----------



## Guest

*Hawkes Bay winery listed among world's best*


Black Barn's "River Room" by lordog, on Flickr


Black Barn Vineyards by : chantal, on Flickr​
A Hawkes Bay winery has appeared alongside world-renowned vineyards in Burgundy, Tuscany and California in a major travel guide's top 10 list - a win being hailed as a boost for the fast-growing wine tourism market. Black Barn Vineyards, in Havelock North, was picked among the world's greatest vineyard inns and hotels by the long-running and best-selling US travel guide Frommers. The guide - which also features Italy's medieval Castello di Vicarello and the prestigious Chateau Andre Ziltener in Burgundy - pitches Black Barn as "the place to go" with family, another couple or a small group. It lauds the winery's luxury accommodation, its summer amphitheatre, its accessibility to the rest of the region and its Black Barn Bistro, last year named winery restaurant of the year by Cuisine magazine. The winery's cellar door and events manager, Francis De Jager, regards the rating as an important gain for all Kiwi wineries. 

"To be on that list is a huge credit for Hawkes Bay and New Zealand - it's just going to help channel more visitors here." Overseas tourists accounted for a third of visitors to the winery, and most sought a "wine experience" rather than a quick tasting. "They're not just coming here to taste wine, they're wanting to do everything," Mr De Jager said. "There's no shortage of luxury destinations to visit in New Zealand or around the world, so to get on a list like this, you're really getting your name out there. "We are not a big operation but we set ourselves a standard, and when we get pats on the back like this, it's fantastic for the motivation." New Zealand Winegrowers global marketing director Chris Yorke agreed the win would help lure more highly sought-after wine tourists.

A recent Tourism NZ study showed tourists visiting New Zealand for its wineries stayed longer and spent more per day.

*THE TOP 10*

1 Algodon Wine Estates, Mendoza, Argentina.
2 Chateau Andre Ziltener, Burgundy, France.
3 Castello di Vicarello, Tuscany, Italy.
4 The Yeatman Hotel and Wine Spa, Porto, Portugal.
5 Kenwood Inn and Spa, Sonoma County, California.
6 Black Barn Vineyards, Hawkes Bay, New Zealand.
7 Steenberg Hotel and Winery, Cape Town, South Africa.
8 Youngberg Hill Vineyards and Inn, Willamette Valley, Oregon.
9 Can Bonastre Wine Resort, Spain.
10 The Louise, Barossa Valley, Australia.


----------



## Linguine

breathtakingly beautiful images...:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> breathtakingly beautiful images...:cheers:


Thanks Linguine :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*NZ wines named among world's most admired*


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
New Zealand has claimed seven spots on the list of the top 50 most admired wine brands in the world. Brancott Estate was the highest Kiwi performer coming in at 14 on the list. Oyster Bay, Cloudy Bay, Villa Maria, Babich, Wither Hills, and Nobilo are also listed on Drinks International Top 50 World's Most Admired Wine Brands list. Chilean label Concha y Toro took out poll position, followed Spanish vino from Torres and Italian brand Antinori. New Zealand Winegrowers' spokesman, Chris Yorke said he was delighted with the result. "It reconfirms New Zealand's position as a producer of premium, diverse and sustainable wines." The judging panel was made up of 60 members of the global wine community including Peter McCombie MW, Peter Marks MW, Tuomas Meriluoto MW, Kym Milne MW and Lynne Sherriff MW.

*Drinks International 50 Most Admired Wine Brands:*

1. Concha y Toro
2. Torres
3. Antinori
4.Penfolds
5. Jacob's Creek
6. Kendall Jackson
7. Michel Chapoutier
8. Guigal
9. Vega Sicilia
10. Chateau Margaux
11. Duboeuf
12. JP Chenet
13. Ridge
14. Brancott Estate
15. Marques de Riscal
16. Chateau Ste Michelle
17. Oyster Bay
18. Cheval Blanc
19. McGuigan
20. Domaine de la Romanee-Conti
21. Campo Viejo
22. Cloudy Bay
23. Chateau Lafite
24. Fetzer
25. Marques de Caceres
26. Blue Nun
27. KWV
28. Robert Mondavi
29. Santa Rita
30. Chateau Haut-Brion
31. Villa Maria
32. Barefoot
33. Chateau d'Yquem
34. Faustino
35. Gallo
36. Chateau Le Pin
37. Lindeman's
38. O Fournier
39. Chateau Mouton Rothschild
40. Chateau Petrus
41. Undurruga
42. Woodbridge
43. Paul Jaboulet Aine
44. Babich
45. Dr Loosen
46. Wither Hills
47. Oxford Landing
48. Nobilo
49. Black Tower
50. Yellowtail


----------



## Guest

*Sensational season ahead at Queenstown and Methven ski areas*


DSCN6949 by jamiez1980, on Flickr​
Snow lovers heading to the slopes in New Zealand’s South Island this winter can enjoy an array of improvements and changes at the Queenstown and Methven ski areas. Coronet Peak and The Remarkables in Queenstown, and Canterbury’s Mt Hutt have been busy over summer to ensure their teams are all set to provide a jam-packed winter full of fun for visitors. The Mt Hutt crew is looking forward to getting loads of families up the mountain as part of the Methven ‘Kids 4 Free’ campaign. They’re delighted to offer a ’10 and under’ ski free deal for youngsters, part of a resort-wide community promotion that will see kids 10 and under stay, eat and ski for free for the entire winter season. Mt Hutt ski area manager James McKenzie said that as colder weather set in, enthusiasm around the deal grew by the day.

“Mt Hutt is really proud to be part of the Methven Kids 4 Free deal and the feedback we’ve had from families, especially those with two or three children, is that it’s re-ignited their passion for a winter ski holiday and means record numbers of families will be able to realise their dream of taking the kids on a skiing holiday. “Mt Hutt really is an all-round adventure playground for kids,” he said. “We’ve got the infamous Dinner With The Stars on Saturday nights, complete with huskies and snow groomer rides, plus we’ve given the kids centre a refresh over the summer.” In another move to improve the ease of the overall experience, the mypass card that was launched in 2010, and removed any need for the paper and wire lift ticket, has reached a new level of use.

Guests can now preload money onto their mypass card, known as mypass money, leave the wallet at home and use it at any of the three NZSki mountains It becomes an on-mountain debit card, used as easily as swiping a credit card at mountain outlets such as cafés, ski schools or the rentals department. Mypass money can also be used at Coronet Peak’s hugely popular Icebar at the top of Greengates. Credit card and EFTPOS facilities have been installed at the Icebar, trialed last year for the first time, so guests can use their preloaded mypass money to pay for drinks and snacks. Coronet Peak ski area manager Hamish McCrostie said the Icebar would be bigger and better than before.

“Last year’s trial showed us just how hugely popular an outdoors bar with amazing views could be,” he said. “It became ‘the’ spot to be on the mountain last year even though we could only take cash, so over summer we installed the equipment to enable electronic transactions to make it easier for guests.” Another trial at Coronet Peak in 2011 has meant the expansion of the kids Funzone in the novice and beginners areas. This year small boxes and features will be available for kids to ‘have a blast’. Work’s also been undertaken at the Race Arena at Coronet Peak’s Rocky Gully so international race teams visiting the resort to train will have access to a full-time Giant Slalom course. Mr McCrostie said mountain visitors would be thrilled to know that all race activity would happen at Rocky Gully, meaning no more race events or training on The Hurdle or Eighth Basin. 

Investment in new product continues across the valley at The Remarkables with new snow groomers being added to the fleet. The Remarkables ski area manager Ross Lawrence said the new groomers would suit the terrain at the Remarks especially with new earthworks carried out over summer. “We’ve been working really hard to improve the trail network that we focused on the previous season,” he said. “This year we’ve concentrated on the improving the flow of trails and opening up more terrain for our visitors, which is especially good news for intermediate and beginners.” Guests visiting the Queenstown ski areas will also benefit from further investment in the performance rental range, meaning more guests than ever before will be able to rent ‘top-of-the-line’ ski and boarding gear. 

“Last year we tested the popularity of high performance rentals equipment and it was huge,” said Mr Lawrence. “People visiting our ski areas need to know they can get the latest equipment and not have to compromise.” Mt Hutt ski area will also update equipment in their performance ski rentals department. Back in Queenstown, Coronet Peak and The Remarkables have invested in two brand spanking new buses to take ski and boarding buffs up to the mountains, and they’ve introduced a new five and ten trip concession pass so people can buy multiple trips at a discounted rate. Coronet Peak and Mt Hutt ski areas are scheduled to open on June 9 and The Remarkables on June 16, subject to conditions. For more information on each ski area go to www.nzski.com. For more information on the Kids 4 Free campaign, go to www.kids4free.co.nz


----------



## Guest

*Hobbit seen as bigger draw than Lord of Rings*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The tourism industry is gathering in Queenstown for its annual sales pitch to buyers from around the world, with high hopes the Hobbit movies will prove an irresistible lure to tourists. Tourism Industry Association acting chief executive Grant Lilly said a survey showed that the summer had exceeded the expectations of about half of operators, with about a quarter saying it had been poor. The Trenz tourism conference is taking place in Queenstown until Thursday and is expected to attract about 1000 delegates, including 308 invited international travel buyers from 32 markets and 280 exhibitors. "I think the industry's come a long way over the last couple of years in getting better prepared to handle visitors from [Asian] markets and we're now seeing good evidence that that's working much better," Lilly said.

Operators that exhibited at last year's event said their attendance secured $164 million of new business during 12 months. Lilly said difficult economic conditions in the European Union were affecting expenditure there and British holidaymakers were facing higher departure taxes. A family of four in Britain would have to pay $736 in taxes just to leave the country and travel to New Zealand. There was evidence that the tax might be counterproductive, he said. "We'll keep trying to highlight that and pressuring it both as an industry and through political channels in order to encourage the UK Government to see it as a negative tax." People around the world understood from the Lord of the Rings movies that New Zealand provided the backdrop to Middle Earth, Lilly said.

"And The Hobbit is just going to rekindle that awareness and probably we think achieve a boost for New Zealand better than Lord of the Rings because it is well understood that the movie is being made down here," he said. "Viewers around the world are going to be looking at that scenery and thinking, 'Well of course that's New Zealand, doesn't it look pretty good'." Tourism New Zealand chief executive Kevin Bowler said the industry would probably achieve more with the two Hobbit films, which come out in December this year and in 2013, than it did with Lord of the Rings. A survey in 2004 found 6 per cent of visitors cited Lord of the Rings as being one of the main reasons for visiting the country and since that year an average of 47,000 international tourists a year have visited a film location.

"I think The Hobbit as a book, as a brand, is probably better known than Lord of the Rings and so I think we've got a massive opportunity to connect New Zealand as home of Middle Earth with the launch of the films and to elevate our story to a huge international audience," Bowler said. New Zealand had had a challenging year with earthquakes, the impact of a cloud of volcanic ash and a late ski season. "It's not been an easy 12 months but equally I think people are quite resilient and we are starting to now look at some of the new opportunities ahead of us," Bowler said. "What we're signalling to the industry is that while we see the long-term growth from Asia as being very, very important we're not over-reacting to that and moving money out of those traditional markets that are also really important to New Zealand."

The commitment to Asia was about the same in the year ahead but Tourism New Zealand would spend a bit more in Southeast Asia, with an increased focus on Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia, he said. "The global epicentre of commerce and growth, and therefore affluence, is remarkably moving away from those traditional markets into Asia, which I think is really exciting given that a lot of these countries are relatively close neighbours to us." Bowler said Trenz was a great opportunity for operators to connect with buyers.


----------



## karnilla

New Zealand really benefited when the LOTR movies were shot there. The beauty of the country was highlighted worldwide. Would love to visit it one day.


----------



## Guest

karnilla said:


> New Zealand really benefited when the LOTR movies were shot there. The beauty of the country was highlighted worldwide. Would love to visit it one day.


Yeah it did wonders for our tourism industry - The Hobbit promises to showcase even more unseen areas :cheers: I hope that you get to visit us some day - it is a loooong way but I am sure that you will find it all worth the while :
) Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## karnilla

SYDNEY said:


> Yeah it did wonders for our tourism industry - The Hobbit promises to showcase even more unseen areas :cheers: I hope that you get to visit us some day - it is a loooong way but I am sure that you will find it all worth the while :
> ) Thanks for the comment mate.



I will definitely visit, hopefully within the next 5 years as I dream of doing my first bungee jump in NZ. :cheers: I also can't wait for the Hobbit and to see the Shire once again


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing , thanks for the pics of the amazing beaches


----------



## Guest

karnilla said:


> I will definitely visit, hopefully within the next 5 years as I dream of doing my first bungee jump in NZ. :cheers: I also can't wait for the Hobbit and to see the Shire once again


Let me know when you are in Auckland and I will be more than happy to show you around 




italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing , thanks for the pics of the amazing beaches


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown voted number one NZ destination in South Pacific*


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown’s staggering beauty and diverse outdoor adventures have earned international accolades at this year’s Travellers Choice Awards run by the world's biggest travel website. Based on millions of Trip Advisor traveller reviews and opinions, the four-season lake and alpine resort was voted Number One New Zealand destination in the South Pacific. It ranked third among the top 25 destinations in the South Pacific, just behind Sydney and Bora Bora. Destination Queenstown Chairman Mark Quickfall was delighted with the result and said gaining recognition from such an influential travel source was something to be celebrated. “It’s a great acknowledgement that so many travellers from around the world feel that Queenstown is an inspirational destination which offers stunning scenery, easy international flight access, budget to five-star accommodation, world-class activities, and a variety of award-winning food and wine.”

To view the full list of Trip Advisor awards visit http://www.tripadvisor.com.au/TravelersChoice-Destinations-cTop-g8.

For more information about Queenstown please visit www.queenstownNZ.co.nz.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

i love the cook islands


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Queenstown is very nice


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> Queenstown is very nice


My most favourite place on Earth :colgate: ... well, one of them  Thanks for all your contributions mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*New name for KiwiRail’s new North Island service*


Railtracks by surfers beach near Kaikoura New Zealand 3 by Gouldy99, on Flickr​
KiwiRail’s new North Island train service, which will begin service in the middle of this year, has been given a new name – Northern Explorer. The name was announced this morning at the TRENZ conference, where New Zealand’s key tourism providers meet to showcase their products to international travel and tourism buyers. “The new name signals a fundamentally different train service for the North Island and the transformation of the service into an internationally recognised tourism product,” says KiwiRail’s Scenic Manager Tom Evers-Swindell. “This is a journey through the heart of New Zealand’s scenic North Island and the name Northern Explorer evokes a sense of discovery on a trip with a real New Zealand experience.”

Mr Evers-Swindell says that KiwiRail has and will continue to work with tourism operators to develop tourism packages and help showcase what is great about the North Island – both inside and outside the train. “Feedback that KiwiRail received from Overlander passengers about the service is that while the scenery is beautiful and the staff are fantastic, the carriages are very old and the journey time is too long. The introduction of the Northern Explorer service with its new scenic carriages and shorter journey time will be a big shift in the experience that will be offered to our international and domestic passengers,” Mr Evers-Swindell says. In addition to the new carriages, changes include a new café carriage, an open-air viewing carriage, a multi-lingual commentary system, in-carriage display maps and a new menu, showcasing New Zealand food and wine.

The new train will run three weekly services from Auckland and three weekly services from Wellington, with a lay-over day on Wednesday for vehicle maintenance. In addition to reducing the number of weekly services from 14 to six, a shorter journey time with fewer stops is also being introduced. Intermediate stops will be limited to Hamilton, National Park, Ohakune and Palmerston North. “The new timetable will be operating year-round – 6 days a week every week of the year, making it easier for customers to plan their journeys,” says Mr Evers-Swindell. “The future for long distance passenger train travel in New Zealand is now about creating a world-class travel experience rather than simply getting people from one place to another. We want to make the new Northern Explorer service – and the North Island – a must-do tourism experience for people travelling in and around New Zealand,” Mr Evers-Swindell says.


----------



## Guest

*Indonesian celebrity embarks on New Zealand tour*


Mt Arthur and travelling around with family 229 copy by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr​
Farah Quinn, Indonesian celebrity chef and TV personality of significant fame in her home country, touched down in Auckland last week to begin a tour of New Zealand as part of Auckland Airport’s wider campaign to promote our premium tourism destinations internationally. An extensive social media user with more than one million fans on Facebook, and 237,000 on Twitter, Farah is touring Auckland, Waiheke Island, Kauri Cliffs, the Bay of Islands, Matakana and Queenstown, making regular updates and sharing content as she visits iconic locations around New Zealand and promotes them in her home country.

Starring in her own hit TV cooking series, Ala Chef, Farah has embarked on a wide range of activities throughout her career, from creating desserts for the likes of First Lady Bush at G8 Summits, to modelling for FHM – she also takes great pride in being a devoted wife and mother, with her four year old son joining her for the tour. “Farah’s tour of New Zealand is part of Auckland Airport’s on-going work to reinforce the quality of New Zealand tourism locations and develop premium tourism markets,” says Glenn Wedlock, General Manager Aeronautical Commercial for Auckland Airport. “The range of high-quality travel options here is extensive, but compared to Europe and the US they are relatively unknown within Asia."

“We’re aiming to use the strength of her popularity at home, particularly via social media, to get the message that New Zealand is a must-see luxury destination to a tremendously important and rapidly growing market.” This announcement follows the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding with Garuda Indonesia at a ceremony attended by Prime Minister John Key and the New Zealand and Indonesian Trade Ministers in Jakarta recently, and reinforces Auckland Airport’s commitment to promoting New Zealand to this emerging premium market. In addition to helping promote New Zealand as a premium tourism destination, Auckland Airport is working with tourism and trade experts from Indonesia to help New Zealand businesses get ready for these visitors at TRENZ in Queenstown this week. 

This all links back to the Airport's Ambition 2020 initiative which was announced last week, highlighting China, Indonesia and other ASEAN markets such as Malaysia, Thailand and Singapore as vitally important for growing our tourism market. With a population of around 240 million, Indonesia comprises around 45 percent of the ASEAN economy and is quickly transforming into a global economic powerhouse. There are already more than 42 million Facebook users in Indonesia, and by 2015 the number of millionaires is expected to triple according to a Credit Lyonnais Securities Asia (CLSA) wealth report, making the market a significant opportunity for New Zealand by any measure.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing


:cheers:


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand Lodges Work Together to Offer Unique Experiences*


Huka Lodge by RalphJB, on Flickr​
A collection of New Zealand’s most exclusive luxury lodges is working together to offer guests a unique experience unlike anything anywhere else in the world. Lodges of New Zealand is recognised internationally for its work with only 27 carefully selected members, each of which offers five key distinguishing features to ensure they stand out in the five-star market. Although Lodges of New Zealand membership has grown in recent years, that growth is slow and steady because the criteria for membership is strictly enforced. Lodges of New Zealand chairperson Murray McCaw says other lodges from around the world may have copied the New Zealand concept, but many have adopted a more ‘resort-style’ development lacking the intimacy of New Zealand lodges, or a ‘rustic-style’ lacking the luxury and attention to detail that New Zealand lodges deliver. 

He says Lodges of New Zealand lodges represent the very best of the stunning New Zealand landscape, always featuring an outstanding location – whether it is a lakeside, a cliff edge, beside a trout stream, or on a mountain, from rivers to the sea. “They are all five-star quality, but with a highly tailored and personalised attention to detail,” he says. Lodges also belong to world-respected groups such as Small Luxury Hotels, Relais Chateaux, Virtuoso and Chaîne des Rôtisseurs. Mr McCaw describes fine dining as another distinguishing feature of the lodges. “Some of New Zealand's finest chefs apply their skills at the lodges, and dining is one of the highlights of a lodge stay whether it is to enjoy the company of other guests over dinner or to sample New Zealand's finest fresh produce and wines,” he says. 

He also points out that the hosted experience of a lodge distinguishes the experience from a hotel stay and ensures that every guest feels at home and utterly spoiled at the same time, with a uniquely New Zealand style of hospitality. “And finally let’s not forget the fact that the lodges all offer truly unique experiences,” he says. “They don’t just have stunning locations from a scenic perspective, but they’re also set amid wineries, with golf courses, horses and horse trails around the lodge, trout fishing streams running through the property, on working farms or with fossil cliffs in the immediate area.” Mr McCaw believes that because the lodges are owned and operated by people who share a deep love and knowledge of their surroundings and are passionate about welcoming guests from all around the globe, Lodges of New Zealand offer a guests world-standard luxury with a uniquely New Zealand character.

*More About Lodges of New Zealand*

Enjoy the absolute best in New Zealand luxury accommodation when you stay with Lodges of New Zealand….

*Outstanding Locations*

Discover the unique New Zealand tradition of luxury lodges set in outstanding locations, owned and operated by people who share a deep love and knowledge of their surroundings. Lodges of New Zealand is a select group of the finest 5-star and exclusive luxury lodges in New Zealand – fulfilling the promise of our outstanding New Zealand landscape.

*Exceptional Hospitality*

Step inside any of the Lodges of New Zealand and you will understand why these unique lodges are known for their exceptional hospitality – exceeding the expectations of even the most seasoned traveller. From the warm welcome that awaits you, the impeccable service from thoughtful friendly staff - whether it be directing you to a quiet spot in the garden or introducing you to fellow travellers - or the depth of knowledge of the local area, Lodges of New Zealand offer a standard of service and facilities akin to a boutique luxury hotel. All this is delivered with the hospitable style and atmosphere of an intimate Lodge experience – where each and every guest is made to feel special.

*Unique Experiences*

Hospitality extends to offering unique experiences, with individual value-added features such as personal guiding, tours of their vineyard or farmland, indulgent spa treatments, helicopter adventures from their grounds and great recreational facilities. The local knowledge of hosts and their staff ensures guests will enjoy the best of the beautiful New Zealand environment.

*Cuisine and Fine Wines*

Nowhere is exceptional hospitality more evident than with the dining experience of the Lodges. Dinner is a highlight where guests and their hosts can share experiences over superb food and wine, showcasing the finest New Zealand produce from the regions served with the freshest local ingredients and crafted into exquisite dishes to complement fine local wines.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland bucks national trend with increase in guest nights*


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland has recorded an 8.8 per cent increase in guest nights for the year end March 2012 bucking the national trend of a continual decline in guest nights. According to the latest results from Statistics New Zealand’s commercial accommodation survey, Auckland’s guest nights were up 6.5 per cent for the month of March contributing to the year end increase of 8.8 per cent. International guest nights increased 10.9 per cent to 2.8 million and domestic guest nights grew by 7.2 per cent to 3.5 million. During the same period seven out of 12 of New Zealand’s regions saw a decline in guest nights, and of those that did enjoy growth Auckland’s increase was the largest.

Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development Ltd (ATEED) Manager Tourism Jason Hill says it’s great to see Auckland’s sustained visitor growth. “Numbers have been up for 22 out of the last 24 months which is fantastic, and it’s good to see Auckland’s position holding strong especially as we move into the shoulder season,” says Mr Hill. These positive results come on the same day that Auckland won the rights to host next year’s TRENZ event, which is New Zealand’s biggest annual international tourism showcase. Tourism is big business in Auckland, generating in excess of $3 billion of GDP per annum and supporting more than 50,000 full time jobs.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

i love this thread , im waiting for more pics


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> i love this thread , im waiting for more pics


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

NZ Winter ....


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport’s new Lounge voted the best*


New international departure atrium at Auckland Airport, 27th. Dec. 2010 by PhillipC, on Flickr​
The Malaysian Airlines Customers Experience Awards, held in Kuala Lumpur, saw Auckland Airport’s new luxury lounge secure the award for ‘Best 3rd Party Lounge’. The Emperor Lounge was awarded ‘Best 3rd Party Lounge’ based on an International Survey conducted by Malaysian Airlines, customer feedback and independent assessments of all their 3rd Party Lounges around the world. In October 2011, Emperor Lounge initially opened to host Malaysia Airlines premium customers; supporting Malaysia Airlines brand aspiration of Malaysian Hospitality by delivering a high quality lounge experience on the airlines behalf. Emperor Lounge then launched publically in January 2012, becoming New Zealand’s first premium lounge facility that caters for all international passengers regardless of the airline they are flying with.

The fully inclusive lounge menu has been specially developed to suit both halal and non-halal dietary requirements, and is just part of the overall premium offer which includes complimentary beverages, free Wi-Fi access, shower packs and relaxing surroundings close to the airport’s award winning retail space. The Emperor Lounge complements a number of existing airline operated lounges that are located at Auckland Airport, providing greater choice for partner airlines and for passengers. Glenn Wedlock, General Manager Aeronautical Commercial said “Our objective is to ensure the guests of our airline customers are getting a great service. Meeting the high standards required of a 5 star airline reflects a significant achievement for Auckland Airport.”

To find out more information about the Emperor Lounge or to pre-book online from only $49 per person, please go to: www.aucklandairport.co.nz.


----------



## Guest

*Business tourism expo worth millions*


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
A trade show in Auckland next month will boost business tourism by millions of dollars, organisers say. The annual MEETINGS trade show, which will bring more than 1000 people together at SkyCity's convention centre, has attracted record numbers. The expo gives overseas conference and incentive travel planners a chance to meet New Zealand suppliers and operators of venues, products and services. The June 13 and 14 event will feature 172 exhibitors and 350 day buyers, as well as 188 hosted buyers from countries such as Australia, the United States, China, Malaysia, Singapore and India. "The stage is set for some significant business deals to be initiated," Conventions and Incentives New Zealand chief executive Alan Trotter says. Event manager Jeanette Stanton says 1000 people are expected to attend over two days. Last year's event in Rotorua generated more than $32 million of business leads.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow the airport is amazing , looks very nice one of the best airports in the world


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow the airport is amazing , looks very nice one of the best airports in the world


Apparently 8th best in the World and the best in the Australia/ Pacific region :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Novotel Auckland Airport Flies High with Architecture Award*


29 MAY 11 16°C AKL AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAY 11 16°C AKL AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAY 11 16°C AKL AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
As the first building that most international visitors see on their arrival to New Zealand, the new-build Novotel Auckland Airport had to be much more than just a hotel – it had to encapsulate as much about the country as possible in its physical design and appearance. It has clearly succeeded because the 4.5-star hotel, designed by Warren and Mahoney Architects has won the 2012 New Zealand Architecture Award for Best Commercial Architecture. With the hotel owned by one of New Zealand’s largest Maori entities, Tainui Group Holdings, in partnership with Auckland Airport and Accor, who operate the hotel, the award judges paid tribute to the hotel design saying it gave “a sense of what is physically and culturally unique about New Zealand”. Since opening one year ago, the Novotel has transformed the airport business district. With its location just 50 metres from the international terminal, the hotel provides an immediate sense of arrival, with the V-like steel supports designed to replicate the bow of the Maori waka canoes that first arrived in the area many hundreds of years ago. 

The interior design includes many Maori inspired design features, as well as art from local designers, including a remarkable steel spiral staircase. The striking bed-heads feature images of the distinctive toi-toi grasses, while New Zealand’s most distinctive tree – the graceful pohutukawa tree – flanks the entrance to the hotel, providing guests with a powerful symbol of the country’s rich character and natural beauty. General Manager of Novotel Auckland Airport, Paul Columbus, says “Our team are absolutely thrilled to win this prestigious architecture award. For travellers, the Novotel is one of the first and last impressions of New Zealand so it was important for the hotel’s design to cleverly infuse references to the country’s culture and heritage without compromising on style and convenience. “As one of Accor’s leading hotels in sustainability, were are proud that our rooms and public spaces incorporate the latest interior design trends but also anticipate new ones whilst meeting the highest levels of sustainable performance”.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

post more information about the new zealand islands


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> post more information about the new zealand islands


Which one - North, South or Stewart Island ?


----------



## Guest

*Carnival cruises welcomes Queens Wharf transformation*


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Carnival Australia has welcomed Waterfront Auckland’s release of designs for the transformation of Queens Wharf into a world class multi-use cruise terminal and events facility. The new facility will confirm Auckland’s position as a vital cruise hub and a key part of the world’s fastest growing cruise market. “Auckland has one of the world’s finest harbours and Queens Wharf provides one of the most spectacular backdrops of any harbour city,” said Ann Sherry, CEO of Carnival Australia. “As we saw during the Rugby World Cup celebrations, the dramatic spectacle of cruise ships coming alongside in the heart of Auckland contributes to New Zealand’s popularity as a cruise destination. “By showing such strong leadership in upgrading port facilities, Auckland Council and the New Zealand Government have recognised that cruising is an ever increasing economic opportunity.” Ms Sherry said the proposed design for Queens Wharf also allowed for growth in the number of cruise passengers and the increasing size of cruise ships. Being able to cater for ships carrying up to 3,000 passengers was a forward looking decision that would ensure Auckland continued to grow as a cruise hub in the South Pacific.


----------



## ARTIFORT

Definitely the most beautiful Country in the Asia/Pacific Region.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the cook islands


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> the cook islands


I will see what I can do  ....


Cook Islands Beach by benedict.adam, on Flickr


Good snorkelling spot, Rarotonga, Cook Islands by g-hat, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ passenger numbers rise in April*


Air New Zealand A320 by Suzuki san, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand's long-haul passenger numbers rose 4.4 percent in April and the airline announced plans to increase capacity between Queenstown and Australian cities by 8 percent this ski-season. The airline carried 1.02 million passengers in April, up 1.8 percent from a year earlier, the company said in a statement. Long-haul passengers increased to 113,000 from 108,000, while domestic traffic crept up 0.6 percent to 680,000. Passengers carried on Asia, Japan and the UK routes increased by 16.9 percent to 48,000 last month, followed by Australia and the Pacific, up 4 percent to 230,000. Air New Zealand and Virgin Australia are teaming up to increase the number of flights between Australia and Queenstown by 8 percent for the 2012 ski season. The new services will see a 13 percent rise in seats from Melbourne, 10 percent increase from Sydney and 3 percent rise from Brisbane.

The airline is also increasing its domestic capacity to Queenstown, with over 300 extra seats now available from Wellington and 650 extra seats from Auckland. Auckland-based Air New Zealand has also signaled plans to increase the capacity on its Auckland-Perth route by more than 20 percent this year. In September the airline will replace its 234-seat Boeing 767-300s with 304 seat Boeing 777-200ER aircraft on its non-stop Auckland-to-Perth service. From October the airline will also add a third weekly flight on its Auckland-to-Honolulu route, increasing the total number of seats available on the route by 50 percent. This is all part of the airline's aim for a $110 million profit improvement from its long-haul services by 2015, which are now an underperforming part of the company. The airline’s first-half profit sank 61 percent to $38 million on higher fuel costs and fewer international passengers. Shares in the airline are currently trading at 91 cents.


----------



## Linguine

amazing beach photos...kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes thanks for the pics sidney


----------



## italiano_pellicano

this is the official website of the islands is amazing : http://www.cookislands.travel/


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> amazing beach photos...kay:





italiano_pellicano said:


> yes thanks for the pics sidney


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Mypass the ticket to everything*


Skiing-wanaka-new-zealand-treble-Cone-Off-Piste by Lake Wanaka, on Flickr​
The NZSki mypass card, the card that’s used to access lifts at three of the South Island of New Zealand’s premier ski areas, has just got better. New for 2012, the mypass card can now be pre-loaded with cash – turning it into ‘mypass money’ that can be spent on any transaction at Coronet Peak or The Remarkables in Queenstown, and at Canterbury’s Mt Hutt. The mypass card already records and stores an individual’s information including their lift pass purchases, lessons, and rental history. For those who return from one season to the next, it makes the whole process speedier and easier. Guests can pre-purchase their product online and head straight to the lift or rental department with their mypass card loaded with the right information, bypassing Guest Services. 

Now the card can also be used as an on-mountain debit card, meaning skiers and snowboarders don’t even have to carry a credit card or cash in their jacket or ski pants. “You can pre-load your mypass card with as much cash as you want and leave the wallet at home,” said NZSki CEO James Coddington. “For families it’s perfect because it means parents can load money on their kids’ mypass cards so they can buy drinks, snacks or lunch without having to bother Mum or Dad throughout the day. “At the end of a hard day’s skiing, or at the end of your holiday, you don’t lose your money because it can be credited back to you. “For visitors, it means one less worry while they’re on the slopes.” Mr Coddington said ‘monetisation’ of the mypass card was being continually developed to make the on-mountain guest experience an easy and efficient one. 

It is also interchangeable between all three mountains. To load mypass money an account needs to be set up along with a secure PIN to ensure security of your funds. Just like when you set up your PIN with the bank this needs to be done in person. A PIN can be set up at Guest Services on the mountain, in the Snow Centre in Queenstown or at the Snow Desk in Methven. Mypass cards can be used to track snow stats each season including number of runs and days on the mountains and you can monitor your mypass money balance, simply by activating a personal mypass account online at www.nzski.com/mypass. Coronet Peak and Mt Hutt are scheduled to open for the 2012 season on June 9 and The Remarkables from June 16 subject to conditions.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport Retains Silver Sustainability Certification*


20110317 064 AKL International by scottdm, on Flickr​ 
Auckland Airport continues to be a sustainable destination, retaining Silver certification under the Earthcheck global sustainable tourism scheme. As the key benchmarking, certification and environmental management programme used by the global travel and tourism industry, the Earthcheck Silver certification provides further confirmation that Auckland Airport is now a leader in the sustainability field. Auckland Airport also shares the honour with the architecturally award-winning Novotel Auckland Airport, which achieved Silver status earlier this year. “The success of the Earthcheck certification for two companies at the key gateway into New Zealand is a real result for New Zealand tourism,” says Martin Fryer, Auckland Airport’s Sustainability Advisor. “International visitors can arrive at an airport that is committed to sustainable business practice and walk into the foyer of a 4.5 star airport hotel adopting the same principals. This is a fantastic way for visitors to be welcomed into New Zealand.” 

With an increasing number of New Zealand tourism operators and even whole communities, such as Kaikoura, following the Earthcheck standard, the programme is highly regarded within the travel and tourism industry in New Zealand. “There is an extremely rigorous process involved to achieve Earthcheck certification,” continues Mr Fryer “It requires airports specifically to undergo independent third party audits on an annual basis and all participants must strive for continual improvement in performance.” “The Earthcheck programme follows a standard that focusses on all areas of airport operations from our carbon emissions to the use of biodegradable chemicals. And we are also required to fix any raised corrective actions by the following annual audit, which certainly keeps us on our toes!” Fryer says “It’s fantastic to receive this on-going recognition, particularly as we are creating a new, long term, sustainable business strategy that includes targets of Earthcheck Gold and Platinum certification over the coming five to ten years”


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice


:hug:


----------



## ARTIFORT

I love this thread and I can't wait to live in NZ one day.


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> I love this thread and I can't wait to live in NZ one day.


Thanks :hug: Hopefully sooner rather than later :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Wellington Hotel in world top nine*


Helicopter over Wellington, New Zealand by Nick the New York Kiwi, on Flickr​
CQ Hotels Wellington ‘Quality Hotel’ on Cuba Street has been recognised as one of the top Choice Hotels in the world. The hotel took out the Choice Hotel's Quality Franchisee of the Year title at the franchise's Australasia awards last September. It also picked up the Gold Award for excellence in branding, marketing, customer relations, franchisor relations, training and development, profitability and amenities. The win meant it was selected as one of nine finalists for Choice Hotel's International Quality Hotel of the Year, held at the 2012 International Choice Convention in Las Vegas this month. Wellington’s Quality Hotel was up against hotels from France, Scotland, Mexico Brazil, Sweden, El Salvador, Italy and Canada. The best hotel was awarded to Mexico. “It was a real privilege to be chosen as one of the top nine Quality hotels in the world - and a major coup for Wellington. We know that we came very close to winning so on a positive note we have taken away some key learning’s from these awards and will be back next year ready to claim the title in Los Angeles,” said Wellington Quality Hotel manager Olivier Lacoua. “Attending the 2012 International Choice Convention in Las Vegas was also a fantastic opportunity for CQ Hotels Wellington to get exposure, network amongst thousands of people in the hotel industry worldwide. In particular, I was extremely thrilled to meet guest speaker Chris Gardner, a successful entrepreneur who was also the inspiration for the movie "The Pursuit of Happiness" - he was also an inspiration for me on both a personal and business level,” said Mr Lacoua. Wellington’s Quality Hotel was selected from 6100 Choice Hotels in the world. The winning hotels were nominated and judged by an executive panel comprising members from Choice Hotels’ Senior Management and Franchise Services Team.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow looks really nice


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow looks really nice


Wellington is a beautiful city, one of my favourites but the weather is awful


----------



## Guest

*The happiness index*


New Zealand 213 by David Lampert, on Flickr​
New Zealand has trumped Australia as a happier country in a survey ranking the well-being of nations. The New Economics Foundation's Happy Planet Index rated New Zealand as the world's 28th-happiest country - well above Australia's ranking of 76. Costa Rica was rated the happiest country, ahead of Vietnam and Colombia. Bottom, in 151st place, was Botswana. The survey based its rankings on data from the Gallup World Poll, which asked people where they stood on the happiness ladder, from zero to 10. This was then compared with the life expectancy and ecological footprint of a country to determine its standing.

New Zealand and Australia had very poor ecological footprints - the measure of land needed to sustain a country's consumption. The creator of the Happy Planet index, Nic Marks, said rich and poor nations want the same thing - to be happy. "The HPI not only reveals how far every country has to travel before it achieves good lives that don't cost the earth, but also the direction it needs to move in." A senior researcher at the New Economics Foundation, Saamah Abdallah, said the survey could be used as a model for living sustainable, happy, long lives by looking at those countries that top the chart.

*HAPPIEST PLACES*

1. Costa Rica

2. Vietnam

3. Colombia

4. Belize

5. El Salvador

6. Jamaica

7. Panama

8. Nicaragua

9. Venezuela

10. Guatemala


*ALSO*

28. New Zealand

76. Australia

142. South Africa

151. Botswana


----------



## italiano_pellicano

what is the best mall in new zealand ?


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> what is the best mall in new zealand ?


Personally I am not a fan of shopping centres but I don't seem to mind Sylvia Park in Auckland:


Sylvia Park by craigsydnz, on Flickr


Industrial by Cle0patra, on Flickr​
Then there is Albany Westfield in Auckland, supposed to be the largest shopping centre in NZ. I am not too fond of it ...


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAR 12 21°C ALBANY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
There is a new shopping centre in Hamilton that is going to become the Country's largest and it looks good. You can view photographs of it *HERE*.


----------



## Guest

*World's largest man-made floating wetland in Rotorua*


Rotorua Museum by GaelicKiwi, on Flickr​
Work on assembling and planting what is believed will be the world’s largest man-made floating wetland is underway in Rotorua. Twenty thousand native plants on the Rotorua District Council-coordinated environmental enhancement initiative will help improve Lake Rotorua water quality while promoting the district with the word ‘Rotorua’ spelled out in giant letters floating on the lake. After several months of constructing the floating wetland framework contractors commenced assembly of the structure at Sulphur Point alongside Lake Rotorua last week. When completed the 4,000 square metre floating wetland will be anchored in Lake Rotorua off-shore from Rotorua International Airport. At 160 metres in length by 40 metres wide the wetland will be similar in size to a full rugby field.

Rotorua District Council Infrastructure Services group manager Nico Claassen said assembly involved modules being progressively bolted together at the water’s edge, “like knitting a scarf row by row.” “As each new row is attached the wetland is pushed further out onto the water, growing in size each time.” A total of 76 modules have been assembled to complete the first section which forms the letter 'A', with another six sections yet to be built. The seven sections will then be fastened together in their final form shaping the word 'Rotorua'. Planting is being carried out as each section is completed with assembly and planting expected to be finished by the end of July. Mr Claassen said the vegetation layer will involve more than 20,000 native plants being hand-sewn, all of which have been grown from Rotorua sourced seeds.

“The wetland structure will be moored temporarily in the sheltered bay to the west side of the Sulphur Point boat ramp to allow the plants to fully establish their root systems. It will then be towed five kilometres across the lake and anchored at its final mooring 200 metres offshore from the airport. The $900,000 environmental initiative is a partnership of Rotorua District Council, Bay of Plenty Regional Council and Te Arawa Lakes Trust. The Bay of Plenty Regional Council is putting in $225,000 with an additional $225,000 funding from the Crown via the Rotorua Lakes Funding Deed. Rotorua District Council's investment in the project is $450,000. Rotorua mayor Kevin Winters said the building of a large-scale wetland was an environmental consent requirement to compensate in part for reducing an area of land-based wetlands when the city’s airport runway was extended.

“Because floating wetlands have proved substantially more effective as environmental remediation tools, this project’s key focus is on a lake-based wetland device rather than land-based wetlands,” said Mr Winters. “We expect it to capture attention worldwide as an innovative environmental improvement measure and we anticipate it will also become an intriguing addition to our region’s diverse tourism product.” Bay of Plenty Regional Council chairman John Cronin said wetlands played an important role in filtering out water-based nutrients that otherwise impact on water quality and lead to intermittent outbreaks of algal bloom. He said science showed that strategically located floating wetlands were at least four times more effective at stripping nutrients from water, like Nitrogen and Phosphorus, than conventional terrestrial wetlands.

Te Arawa Lakes Trust chairman Toby Curtis said the trust was also right behind the initiative as it will be a significant contributor to the future sustainability of the district’s largest lake. Mr Claassen said a temporary security fence had been installed for public safety while construction is underway at Sulphur Point. “We’re asking members of the public to stay clear of the assembly area as it contains hazards, such as cables being tensioned. The floating wetland surface isn't stable and isn't designed for walking on. Therefore access has to be restricted to trained staff wearing appropriate safety gear.” Mr Winters said a ceremony to mark construction of the wetland and to bless the structure will take place on its completion in approximately six weeks time. “A further ceremony is planned for when the wetland makes its five kilometre journey across the lake from the rohe of Ngati Whakaue to its final anchorage near the airport in the rohe of Ngati Uenukukopako in about six months time.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow thanks for the pics sidney , I'm not fan of shopping centers 

also imagine new zealand have incredible shopping streets


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow thanks for the pics sidney , I'm not fan of shopping centers
> 
> also imagine new zealand have incredible shopping streets


You are most welcome, there are some stunning little shopping streets, most suburbs have their very own town centre and some of the suburbs have very quaint shops and restaurants. The CBd also has pockets of wonderful shopping areas but there is room for improvement - maybe when we grow up


----------



## Guest

*Tourism industry embraces China growth opportunity*


New Zealand - Canterbury Plains- Akaroa Region by thinboyfatter, on Flickr​
Riding a rapidly growing wave of Chinese tourism, New Zealand industry operators are moving to capitalise and develop their own growth opportunities as this inbound market looks set to only increase in the future. Figures from Auckland Airport’s Ambition 2020 initiative show indicative Chinese visitor numbers developing from 160,000 per year today to more than 430,000 arrivals by 2020, underpinned by significant work in market to develop high-value longer stay visitors and free independent travellers (FIT)/semi FIT visitors. On-going campaigns with prominent travel wholesalers in China, interest and local investment from principal airline China Southern and a forecasted outbound traveller increase from 70 million to 80 million in 2012 are just some of the factors behind the rapid and continuing local growth.

Despite this rise, international customer service and tourism development specialist, Trevor Lee of TravConsult cautions New Zealand tourism operators to be prepared to put in the work to attract discerning Chinese tourists. “There is no fast-track approach or shortcut to winning the hearts and minds of Chinese consumers and potential travellers. They are fortunate to have the world at their feet via the internet, social media and the recommendations of e-WOM (electronic word of mouth). China is a marathon, not a sprint,” he says. To help tourism businesses in New Zealand to better understand and attract premium travellers from Asia as part of Ambition 2020, Auckland Airport has hosted a series of ‘LETS GET READY’ China workshops with TravConsult, drawing strong attendance from a wide selection of the tourism industry.

TravConsult’s Lilly Choi-Lee says with the Chinese traveller and market evolving at such a rapid rate, complacency and over-confidence is a losing formula. “Tourism professionals who attended the three-day series of Auckland Airport workshops now have a toolkit and clear insight into effective strategies to compete in the global market for the Chinese outbound market.” Following their success, the workshops have expanded to include sessions providing market intelligence and customer insight into the Indian, Korean and Indonesian markets. “The workshops have been invaluable and delegates will have a definite advantage over competitors as a result of attending,” said Les Morgan, Director of Operations, Sudima Hotels New Zealand and Australia. Ann Gregor from Volcanic Air Safaris said, “The workshops went a long way to assist in building the entire picture of the Chinese culture. Certainly from our company’s perspective it has provided me with a lot of ideas on how we can better serve the Chinese business/visitor.”

Commenting on the market’s rapid development, Glenn Wedlock, Auckland Airport’s General Manager Aeronautical Commercial, says the local tourism industry Is starting to capture new markets from China and it is important we keep developing the NZ Inc. potential. “The Chinese economy has spent the past ten years growing at a phenomenal rate – and as a result the market here is moving that way too. It has been fantastic to see such a strong appetite for developing and expanding skills within the New Zealand tourism industry, and Auckland Airport is committed to aiming higher, doing more to capture this growth and target the highest value tourists for both our industry and our economy overall.” The workshops were held in Auckland, Rotorua and, this week, Queenstown, and attended by over 100 representatives of New Zealand’s tourism sector.


----------



## Guest

*Leading NZ bed and breakfast named among top 10*


Golf, Methven, Canterbury, New Zealand. www.abisko.co.nz by Abisko Lodge - Methven, New Zealand, on Flickr​
Despite battling through earthquakes and an initial slump of visiting tourists, a Christchurch luxury bed and breakfast has been named in the top 10 places to stay in the South Pacific, including Australia. Pacific View Paradise, near the top of the Cashmere Hills has come through a remarkable period to be rated by Trip Advisor, the world’s largest travel website, among the best rated B and Bs in the South Pacific. The annual awards are based on millions of reviews and opinions from travellers all over the world. Former TVNZ and BBC reporter, presenter and producer Linda Estall-Bone, who owns Pacific View Paradise, said the result was great news for Christchurch. Christchurch and Canterbury tourism has taken a battering since September 4 2010 but the accolades from Trip Advisor are a huge boost to the quake-hit region.

`It’s just fantastic news for Canterbury and Christchurch that we have been recognised by the most important people of all - our guests - via Trip Advisor, the world's leading travel guide authority on where to stay,’’ Estall-Bone said today.`Not only have we been also just been given a Trip Advisor Award of Excellence 2012 but we have also won a Trip Advisor Travellers' Choice Award which is great coming from the top authority on the planet for good places to visit as they are based on actual guest experience.`We expect a huge response from this award which will be great for tourism here. We just have a mark on a wall in a bedroom when a candle fell over in one of the quakes so we are very lucky we are on safe solid ground here,’’ she said.

Christchurch has begun recovering from 21 months of earthquakes. But overseas tourists are coming back to Christchurch, still the main gateway to the South Island. Estall-Bone said she has always wanted to run her own luxury B&B and that dream came true in 2004 when she opened Pacific View Paradise. The bed and breakfast has magnificent uninterrupted breathtaking views of the ocean, the mountains and Christchurch city. She said her business was going better than she ever imagined and overseas guests just loved the warm hospitality and relaxing environment at her stylish B&B on the Cashmere hills.`I've had to bring someone in to help me run the B&B. I'm just really lucky to have the most wonderful people come and stay here." Estall-Bone said she was soon refurbishing her B&B so it would be ready for influx of spring shoulder season tourists.


----------



## Guest

*Monocle Magazine's most Liveable Cities 2012*

Auckland moved up 4 places to crack the Top 10 of the World's most liveable cities. Auckland is now the only city in the Southern Hemisphere to feature in the top 10 of all 3 Liveable Indexes i.e. Mercer Index (#3) and The Economist Index (#10). You can watch the video HERE


AUCKLAND SKYLINE FROM DEVONPORT 10 JUL 10 11°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Auckland is one of my favorite cities


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> Auckland is one of my favorite cities


:hug: Have a great weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ long-haul passengers up 4.8%*


Air New Zealand A320 by Suzuki san, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand's long-haul passenger numbers rose 4.8 per cent last month, led by a rise in the number of Kiwis departing for Asia and Australia. The airline, slated for Government selldown, said it carried 910,000 passengers in May, up 2 per cent from a year earlier. Long-haul passengers increased to 103,000 from 98,000, while domestic traffic crept up 1.7 per cent to 807,000. Passengers carried on the Asia, Japan and Britain routes increased by 10.8 per cent to 41,000, followed by Australia and the Pacific, which were up 5.9 per cent to 195,000. Air New Zealand named Christopher Luxon as its new chief executive this week. Luxon is at present the airline's general manager for international and will replace Rob Fyfe at the end of the year. 

He sees profit in Kiwis heading to the United States as the airline targets a $110 million lift in earnings from its long-haul services by 2015. In February, Air New Zealand announced it was looking to explore opportunities in South America, Asia and North America, while deepening its Chinese network. "North America has experienced huge growth in the last 12 months, our projections see huge growth," Luxon said. "It's just how we are going to access it." Passengers travelling to North America and Britain rose 1.1 per cent to 62,000 last month. This week the airline began its first nonstop flight to Bali. The seasonal service will operate two direct flights a week until October.


----------



## Guest

*Celebrity-spotting now available on Air New Zealand*


Air New Zealand 77W Premium Economy Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
In-flight celebrity-spotting on Air New Zealand flights has taken on a whole new meaning with a new safety video featuring everyone from world leaders and musicians to sports stars. Air New Zealand launches onboard early next month a new hand-sketched in-flight safety video fronted by Emmy-nominated American actor Ed O’Neill of hit TV show Modern Family and New Zealand-born actress Melanie Lynskey of Two and a Half Men. The new video features “cameo appearances” from a range of well known personalities, including world leaders like United States President Barack Obama, Australian Prime Minister Julia Gillard and French President Francois Hollande. Other well-known faces include All Black Captain Richie McCaw, Olympians Mahe Drysdale and Valerie Adams, television star Paul Henry and rapper Snoop Dogg.

In recognition of the high volume of customers Air New Zealand carries from Asia, two top Chinese celebrities feature. Kevin Tsai is a high-profile television personality who was named one of GQ China’s Men of the Year in 2011, while Chet Lam is a well-known musician and composer based in Hong Kong. The new safety video will be progressively rolled out onboard all international and domestic jet flights from early July and can be seen here. Given the global popularity of Air New Zealand’s safety videos the airline has launched a competition where people who identify more than five of the celebrities in the video can be in to win an amazing around-the-world trip for two. Air New Zealand General Manager Marketing and Communications Mike Tod says the latest safety video is the airline’s first foray into a sketched and animated format.

“We’ve previously featured body-painted airline staff, All Blacks and fitness guru Richard Simmons in our videos which have attracted more than 20 million views online. This time, we’re taking the opportunity to highlight the global reach of our business and to recognise world events and celebrities in a uniquely Air New Zealand way. That’s why customers will see world leaders who feature in election processes this year, Olympians competing to prove they are the best in the world, our All Black Captain and A-listers who are big in their markets today,” Mr Tod says. “It’s great to be able to deliver our safety messages in an engaging, informative way that also makes people smile – and this time around gives them a chance to win a trip to see the world.”

Air New Zealand’s latest innovative safety video has already captured international media attention before its launch. OK magazine in the United States carries a story on Ed O’Neill and Melanie Lynskey voicing the video in a recent issue The magazine says – “Bored by snoozy pre-flight safety videos? Fly Air New Zealand – they got Ed O’Neill and Kiwi Two and a Half Men actress Melanie Lynskey to record fun versions!” Mr Tod says Air New Zealand was delighted to secure Ed O’Neill and Melanie Lynskey to voice the safety video. “Ed has massive international appeal through his roles on hit sitcoms Modern Family and Married with Children and numerous movie appearances. Melanie is a hugely talented actress who has worked alongside the likes of Charlie Sheen and George Clooney and who is course well-known to Kiwis through her role in Peter Jackson’s Heavenly Creatures.”


----------



## Guest

*International visitor arrivals up 4 per cent for the year*


Archway Islands & Wharariki Beach, New Zealand by chris.bryant, on Flickr​
Statistics released today confirmed year-on-year growth in international visitor arrivals of 4.0 per cent, with 2.6 million arrivals to New Zealand for the year ending May 2012. Maintaining year-on-year growth across the low season is a positive sign for the industry says Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler. “We first saw this number of overseas visitors in December 2011, when arrivals topped 2.6 million for the first time. Seeing this maintained as we head into winter, with growth in our key markets of Australia, up 3.3 per cent for the year, and China up 32.3 per cent, is a good sign.” Statistics New Zealand’s International Travel and Migration figures show overall arrivals for the month were 140,841, up 0.1 per cent on the same period last year. Holiday arrivals grew by 3.2 per cent and visiting family and relative arrivals up 6.7 per cent compared to the year-ending May 2011. China continues to show strong growth with holiday arrivals up 61.1 per cent for the month. While South East Asia arrivals grew for the year, arrivals were down for the month reflecting the loss of Air Asia X. 

“The decrease in arrivals from Singapore and Malaysia show the importance of successful air-connections to our offshore markets. We are working to offset this and have marketing activity underway with key airline partners in the region.” International visitor stay days also grew, up 0.5 per cent for the year generating 50.8 million stay days in New Zealand. “Looking at stay days allows us to better understand the likely value of international arrivals. We can see that more work needs to be done to increase visitor stay days through attracting longer-staying, higher-value visitors to New Zealand. “Germany is a good example. While we have seen German holiday arrivals decline recently, down 4.1 per cent year to date, when you look length of stay with arrival numbers over a longer period of time we can see that Germany has generated the third highest number of stay days in New Zealand since 2005. “This places them ahead of the US and China and only just behind the UK. “While China continues to deliver high number of arrivals, we need to increase the number of stay days to realise the full potential value of this market.”


----------



## Guest

The new Northern Explorer was recently launched at Auckland's Britomart Train Station. The train runs between Auckland and the Capital,Wellington - 6 times a week.

*NORTHERN EXPLORER*


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Taiwanese celebrity launches campaign to promote New Zealand*









LINK​
In the next phase of its Ambition 2020 initiative1, Auckland Airport is launching a new high-profile traveller campaign to grow inbound tourism from Taiwan – a strategically important growth market for the New Zealand tourism sector. The first Taiwanese celebrity guests, television news anchor HaiYin Chen and her renowned architect husband Lienchuan Yu, have just completed an eight-day tour in New Zealand this week which included the Queenstown Winter Festival. Their tour marks the beginning of a campaign targeting this untapped market, as Auckland Airport hosts a series of high-profile travelers to promote ‘all-seasons’ New Zealand – aiming to influence travellers to consider and choose New Zealand as a place to visit. Taiwan has a population of 23 million and is considered a mature and high-value market that could, at a minimum, increase to about 21,000 inbound visitors to New Zealand per year by 2020 – potentially bringing, at the very least, an additional $70 million dollars to the economy.

The Taiwan campaign follows the announcement of trade pact talks with New Zealand later this year – vitally important as Taiwan is our largest butter importer, fourth largest fresh fruit importer and eighth largest export market. The new Taiwan-centric celebrity campaign comes at the end of a highly successful nationwide series of Auckland Airport ‘LETS GET READY’ workshops designed to better understand and attract premium travellers from Asia. Glenn Wedlock, General Manager Aeronautical Commercial for Auckland Airport, says the campaign, and HaiYin, a lead anchor for ETTV Taiwan’s Eastern Evening News in particular, are of significant value as brand ambassadors to our country as they use their enormous social media presence to share the New Zealand experience with their fan-bases back home. “Bringing HaiYin and Lienchuan here and showing them, and their fans back in Taiwan, what New Zealand has to offer is part of our successful strategy to promote local tourism destinations and develop our nation’s reputation as a must-visit travel destination,” says Mr Wedlock.

“HaiYin has drawn in more than 25,600,000 visitors to her online blog posts alone, a massive following we’re hoping to tap into to grow tourism from Taiwan.” Identified as a strategically important market in the airport’s Ambition 2020 initiative, Auckland Airport is focused on creating more quality products to offer the Taiwan market following the resumption of Auckland to Taipei flights (via Brisbane) in 2011 (by China Airlines). Auckland Airport believes that, as with many other expanding tourism markets in Asia, additional inbound capacity will stimulate and drive significant visitor growth. The 2009 introduction of a Visa Free programme has been another key factor, with an immediate and positive impact on visitor numbers. HaiYin made regular updates and shared her views of our country with her fans at home as she toured New Zealand and visited top tourism locations in Auckland, the central North Island and lower South Island.

Her husband Lienchuan Yu, who holds a Masters of Architecture from Cornell University, USA, and was recently highlighted for his work on their own home – being named one of Taiwan's Top 20 Residential Designs. This activity was conducted in conjunction with Taiwan’s largest travel wholesalers, who are being hosted at the Queenstown Winter Festival to meet with suppliers and experience the region first-hand.

*While in New Zealand the pair experienced:*

• 
Auckland – CBD, Waiheke Island and Harley Davidson tour

• 
Hamilton – Zealong Tea Farm (an ultra-premium grower of oolong tea, extremely popular with tea connoisseurs in southern China)

• 
Matamata – Hobbiton Village

• 
Waitomo Caves

• 
Matakana – Sheep World and Brick Bay Vineyard

• 
Queenstown – Amisfield Vineyard, Arrowtown, Lake Hayes, Queenstown Winter Festival, night skiing and the highest sky diving

• 
Glenorchy – Dart River jet boating.


----------



## Guest

*Experience the Auckland Riverlands From a Luxury Houseboat*


Crossing Weiti River by Simon Cook, on Flickr​
Taking to the water in a houseboat is an increasingly popular way to cruise the rivers of Australia and Europe and now Kiwi company Discovery River Cruises has brought the luxury houseboating experience to New Zealand. From the plush comfort of the Discovery houseboat, guests can explore the Auckland Riverlands, a hidden gem of the Kiwi landscape, found just 35 minutes south of Auckland city stretching all the way to Port Waikato. The Riverlands are home to stunning landscapes including wetlands, river islands, rolling pastures, native bush and historic sites. What better way to explore this hidden paradise than by chartering a luxury houseboator opting for a cruise package? The beautifully appointed Discovery meanders along the tranquil Riverlands at a leisurely pace giving guests the chance to savour the views. Plus, the calm waters and stable boat design mean there's no fear of sea-sickness.

With all the amenities of a floating luxury hotel or "botel", Discovery can take up to 40 passengers on a day trip andsleep up to 12 overnight. The boat features four stunning cabins complete with five star comforts, including ensuite, TV/DVD, toiletries, dressing gowns and floor-to-ceiling windows with access to the main deck. Two private rear lounges can also be converted into sleeping areas. Discovery River cruise packages offer something for everyone from couples wanting an intimate floating getaway to tourists wanting to take in the history and culture of the river and surroundsincluding war battlements and old paddlewheeler boats. Guests can either stay on board to admire the scenery and wildlife from the water at a leisurely pace, or opt for shore excursions for everything from golf and adventure sports to food and wine - they can even catch their own dinner with a spot of fishing!

For food and wine enthusiasts, Discovery offers a fine dining overnight dinner cruise, with cuisine prepared by award-winning chefs, or grab the whole family and use the boat as a floating hotel base while you kayak, or fish along the river. For that family celebration or a wedding everyone will be talking about for years, Discovery makes a unique venue. It's also a great way to host staff or key clients for fun away-days, or conference sessions. Let Discovery River Cruises and Houseboating reveal the wonders of the Auckland Riverlands from the luxury and leisurely pace of a houseboat, and discover a hidden jewel that has been Auckland's best kept secret for far too long.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for all the information


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> thanks for all the information


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*National Geographic names Wanaka as one of the World's top 25 Ski Towns *


Houseboat on Lake Wanaka by Kalabird, on Flickr​
The picturesque resort town of Lake Wanaka in New Zealand’s Southern Alps has been named as one of the top 25 ski towns in the world by the prestigious National Geographic Magazine. Tipped as best for “skiers and snowboarders from the Northern Hemisphere who just can’t let go when winter slips way”, Lake Wanaka is the only town in the Southern Hemisphere to feature in the list and shares the top 25 with such iconic destinations as Aspen in Colorado USA, Zermatt in Switzerland and Chamonix in France. When choosing the top 25 ski towns, National Geographic researchers were seeking the classic ski town with excellent skiing and snowboarding that attracts people from all over the world, combined with an inviting community featuring ski heritage, amenities and culture. Seen as quickly developing a reputation as one of the world’s premier adventure towns, Lake Wanaka gets the most snow in New Zealand, with over 4metres (160in) in an average season. 

Lake Wanaka’s Treble Cone has more snow and skiable terrain than any other South Island resort, Snow Park NZ boasts a world-class terrain park, and all surrounded by stunning, Lord of the Rings-style alpine scenery. James Helmore, general manager of Lake Wanaka Tourism, said appearing in such a respected list further cemented Lake Wanaka’s position as New Zealand’s leading ski destination. ‘We have four ski areas within half an hour’s drive and a further two within an hour, providing the most varied and extensive terrain in Australasia,” he said. “Combine this with the region’s spectacular scenery and the largest heliskiing area outside of North America and it’s easy to see why the world’s skiers and boarders would come here!” Lake Wanaka features the ski areas of Treble Cone, Cardrona Alpine Resort, Snow Park NZ and the cross-country ski area, Snow Farm. Off-snow activities include mountain biking, climbing, jet boating, 4WD and wine tasting at one of the region’s many vineyards. The vibrant lakeside town includes a host of bars, restaurants and cafes along with a wide variety of accommodation from backpackers to luxury lodges.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

seems an incredible place


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> seems an incredible place


That area is fantastic, I so wish that I could live there :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Celebrity spotting safety video tops 1 million YouTube views*​
Air New Zealand’s latest on-board safety video has been watched by more than one million people on YouTube since it was launched just seven days ago. Tens of millions more have seen, read or heard about it through global media coverage including the United States based Entertainment Weekly, OK! magazine, and HuffingtonPost, Australia’s Sydney Morning Herald, and Mashable - the world’s largest independent digital and social media news source. It’s even been covered by one of the kings of celebrity gossip, Perez Hilton. The hand-sketched safety video currently features on the YouTube ‘Popular Videos around the Web’ list ranking #2 in the global comedy category and #6 overall. The new video features Emmy-nominated American actor Ed O’Neill of hit TV show Modern Family and New Zealand born actress Melanie Lynskey of Two and a Half Men, as well as cameo appearances from a range of well known international political, sporting and entertainment personalities. 

It’s featured on the Modern Family fan site, while the President Obama cameo appearance has earned coverage on a number of US political blogs. Air New Zealand General Manager Marketing and Communications, Mike Tod, says the celebrity spotting nature of the new video has been a key to its’ popularity. “Inviting viewers to name five of the celebrities who appear in the video to be in to win an around-the-world-trip for two has captured the imagination of a global audience and encouraged them to share it – creating an amazing viral effect in just seven days.” “Air New Zealand has a great track record of being able to convey important safety messages in an engaging way that communicates the message while making passengers smile – the bonus to paying attention this time around is the chance to win a trip to see the world.” Air New Zealand’s previous safety videos have been watched online more than 20 million times.


----------



## Burden

Haha wooow they're so cool those in flight safety demo's, small stuff like that will undoubtedly give Air New Zealand the competitive edge.


----------



## briker

the country side is breathtakingly beautiful. 
Ive heard it's very cold down there now? Up north, in Asia, its the total opposite- The humidity is unbearing.


----------



## Guest

Burden said:


> Haha wooow they're so cool those in flight safety demo's, small stuff like that will undoubtedly give Air New Zealand the competitive edge.


We have to hand it to them, they are very creative. My fave is still the one with the granny streaking down the aisle :lol:




briker said:


> the country side is breathtakingly beautiful.
> Ive heard it's very cold down there now? Up north, in Asia, its the total opposite- The humidity is unbearing.


The South Island is shivering but the upper North Island is doing okay - averaging 14/15 degrees and quite sunny for this time of the year *touch wood* Me thinks that it is time for a visit my friend :hug:


----------



## Guest

We have the best of both Worlds .... Surf + Ski :colgate:


*National Geographic's list of the World's 20 Best Surf Towns:*


high five by Zanthia, on Flickr​
Muizenberg, South Africa

Byron Bay, Australia

Florianópolis, Brazil

Tofino, B.C., Canada

Nosara, Costa Rica

Biarritz, France

Bukit Peninsula, Bali, Indonesia

Bundoran, Ireland

Shonan, Japan

Taghazout, Morocco

*Raglan, New Zealand*

San Sebastián, Spain

Encinitas, CA, US

Santa Cruz, CA, US

New Smyrna Beach, FL, US

Hanalei, Kauai, HI, US

Paia, Maui, HI, US

Montauk, NY, US

Wrightsville Beach, NC, US

La Paloma, Uruguay

RAGLAN .... The surfing world first learned about Raglan, or Whaingaroa as it’s known in the local Maori language, when its empty, seemingly endless left-hand point breaks were featured in Bruce Brown’s seminal surfing film, The Endless Summer. Although you can expect more of a crowd in the lineup today than the Endless Summer boys encountered in 1966, the town itself is a throwback to the golden days of surfing, according to Charlie Young, the director of the Raglan Surfing School. “The old vibe still exists here,” he says. “People still look out for each other.” Lower pressure systems generated in the Roaring Forties (an area between 40° and 49° south latitude that produces some of the strongest and most consistent swells in the world) sends waves to setups that include the beginner- to intermediate-friendly Ngarunui Beach and the more advanced but absolutely classic Manu Bay. When you aren’t in the water, Young recommends checking the avant-garde music and art scene, Maori crafts stores, and locally sourced restaurants and markets.



*National Geographic's World's 25 Best Ski Towns*


Whitestar Express, Cardrona by Snow Reports NZ, on Flickr​
Girdwood, AK, USA

Fernie, Canada

Zermatt, Switzerland

Bozeman, MT, USA

*Wanaka, New Zealand*

Chamonix, France

Cortina d’Ampezzo, Italy

Whitefish, MT, USA

Crested Butte, CO, USA

Aspen, CO, USA

Niseko, Japan

Kitzbühel, Austria

Bend, OR, USA

Mont Tremblant, Canada

Taos, NM, USA

Park City, UT, USA

Truckee, CA, USA

Whistler, Canada

North Conway, NH, USA

Banff, Canada

Steamboat Spring, CO, USA

Telluride, CO, USA

Jackson, WY, USA

Stowe, VT, USA

Ketchum, ID, USA

WANAKA .... Quickly developing a reputation as one of the world’s premier adventure towns, Wanaka sits on the shores of sprawling Lake Wanaka amid New Zealand’s Southern Alps. Surrounded by rugged, Lord of the Rings-style alpine scenery, the tranquil town of 5,000 is peppered with hostels, cafes, pubs, and small, luxury eco-lodges. As is customary in New Zealand ski towns, there’s no skiing right there, but four ski areas are within a 40-minute drive, including one, Snow Park NZ—teenage boys with pants that need to be pulled up, take note—that is essentially one big world-class terrain park. Treble Cone, 35 minutes from town, is the best and closest, with more snow and skiable terrain than any other South Island resort. In typical New Zealand style, the entire ski area is above tree line. It’s also steep, offering intermediates an array of plummeting, groomed runs but limiting the options for beginners. Almost half of the runs are rated expert, and the in-bounds, backcountry-style terrain—a collection of wide-open bowls, chutes, and ridges—is what makes the area sing. Cardrona Alpine Resort, a 40-minute drive south, has more beginner terrain, a quality ski school, and on-mountain lodging.


----------



## Guest

*Ski into Winter Wonderland with Peppers Bluewater Resort*


Skis by meurer, on Flickr​
Winter is well and truly here, turning New Zealand into a ski bunny’s paradise. Situated close to three of the South Island’s most popular ski fields, Peppers Bluewater Resort Lake Tekapo is the ultimate après ski resort. From Peppers Bluewater Resort Lake Tekapo, it’s just 35 minutes to Roundhill Ski Field, 50 minutes to Mt Dobson and 80 minutes to Lake Ohau Snow Fields – some of the finest snowfields in New Zealand’s Southern Alps. Kick off the winter season in style and luxury with Peppers Bluewater Resort, Lake Tekapo and a two-night Ski Bunny Escape for two. Choose from $258* per night for a Deluxe Lake View room or $278* for a one bedroom Mountain View Villa. On arrival you will be presented with two lift passes for Roundhill ski fields and each morning you will be fuelled up for the day with breakfast for two at Peppers’ signature Rakinui Restaurant.

Roundhill offers easy access, an extensive snowmaking system providing great snow cover and a diverse terrain mix including Australasia’s biggest vertical drop - a whopping 783 metres! Mt Dobson and Lake Oahu also cater for all abilities with miles of both developed trails and off piste tracks for the more adventurous. Peppers Bluewater Resort is set against a backdrop of the stunning turquoise-blue waters of Lake Tekapo and the snow-capped mountains of the Southern Alps. The 142 stylish rooms are all designed drawing inspiration from the majestic surrounding landscape. After an adrenalin filled day on the slopes, kick back in your spacious apartment at Peppers Bluewater Resort Lake Tekapo, the perfect base to relax or explore the surrounding area. Lake Tekapo offers numerous activities including day trips to Tekapo Springs, the perfect tonic for tired and sore muscles, flights with Air Safaris over magnificent Mt Cook and the Mackenzie countryside and star gazing at the clearest night sky in the Southern Hemisphere above Mt John Observatory with Earth and Sky.

Visit www.peppers.co.nz/bluewater


----------



## Guest

*Travel + Leisure: World Best Adwards 2012
World's TOP 50 Best Hotels​*
No. 16 *Lodge at Kauri Cliffs, Matauri Bay, New Zealand*​*Score: 95.25​*
The Lodge at Kauri Cliffs, luxorium di luxorium, su Flickr​
Set in 6,000 acres of rolling North Island countryside and bushland beside the Pacific Ocean, the 22-suite Lodge of Kauri Cliffs is one of three properties owned by the New York-based Robertson family (the other two being Cape Kidnappers at Hawke’s Bay and Matakauri Lodge near Queenstown). Despite its American antecedents, Kauri Cliffs is, lodge-wise, 100 per cent Kiwi. While golf is the main event, you can also take advantage of two Astroturf-surface tennis courts, an infinity pool, and a trio of secluded swimming beaches. In summer, barbeque suppers are held at Pink Beach. In addition to the spacious suites, there's a 4,200-square-foot two-bedroom Owner’s Cottage. The spa, regarded as one of the best in New Zealand, is in a native totara rainforest with indoor and outdoor fireplaces for those chilly Kiwi days.​
*****

No. 49 *Huka Lodge, Taupo, New Zealand*​*Score: 93.50​*
Huka Lodge - Junior Lodge Suite di theedgeproperty.com, su Flickr​
Huka is New Zealand’s original, quintessential lodge retreat founded in the 1920s. It set a high standard for other, like-minded, Kiwi luxury properties decades later, and is still doing so. Built beside the Waikato River, which spills into the Huka Falls, the 25-room lodge occupies 17 acres that have been ranked as a prestigious “Garden of National Significance” by the New Zealand Gardens Trust. All of the junior lodge suites overlook the river, while the four-bedroom Owner’s Cottage and two-bedroom Alan Pye Cottage provide secluded accommodation for multiple guests. Huka Lodge includes a range of private and indoor dining venues as well as a subterranean, vaulted wine cellar, the Jetty Pavilion on the riverbank, and a green room with walls of clipped hedging and lit by a suspended, forged metal candelabra.​


----------



## Guest

*Travel + Leisure: World Best Adwards 2012
TOP 10 City Hotels in Australia, New Zealand, and the South Pacific​*
No. 4 *The George, Christchurch, New Zealand*​*Score: 87.76​*



www.thegeorge.com​
*****

No. 6 *Sofitel Queenstown Hotel and Spa, New Zealand*​*Score: 86.67​*







www.sofitelqueenstown.co.nz​


----------



## Guest

*Strong visitor night recovery for Queenstown in May*


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown monthly visitor numbers showed a strong recovery for May 2012 according to Statistics New Zealand figures released today (11 July), with the resort town recording New Zealand’s highest visitor number increase. The Commercial Accommodation Monitor showed guest nights overall were up 14.4 percent (16,000) to 127,964 in May 2012 compared with May 2011. International guest nights were up 24 percent to 76,302, accounting for 59.6 percent of all guest nights in the Queenstown area in May 2012. Domestic guest nights increased 2.7 percent to 51,662 for the same period. The spread was across all accommodation sectors with hotels recording 16.8 percent, motels 11.4 percent, backpackers 9.5 percent, and holiday parks 20.5 percent increases.

This was ahead of the national results which saw an overall guest night decline of 0.3 percent. Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd said it was pleasing to see a recovery compared to May 2011 when the resort recorded the lowest number of May guest nights since 2004. “Hosting TRENZ, New Zealand’s premier international trade event, for a second year clearly boosted the result and helped our recovery. “With several months of improved year-on-year results now, we appear to be seeing a sustained, if small, rate of growth overall. “On a full year basis we are now almost back on a par with the prior year-end May result. “Domestic visitors have been the driver of this, so we still have a significant challenge to rebuild international visitor numbers which remain 6.3 percent down year-on-year.”


----------



## Linguine

lovely set of pics....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> lovely set of pics....:cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Erran

SYDNEY said:


> *Travel + Leisure: World Best Adwards 2012
> World's TOP 50 Best Hotels​*
> No. 16 *Lodge at Kauri Cliffs, Matauri Bay, New Zealand*​*Score: 95.25​*
> The Lodge at Kauri Cliffs, luxorium di luxorium, su Flickr​


Breathtaking pic :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Erran said:


> Breathtaking pic :cheers:


I wish that I could say it was mine  I agree, it is fantastic :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand brings the world to Middle-earth*


Middle Earth by Sids1, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand is the official airline of Middle-earth with the announcement of a global two-movie partnership with The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey and The Hobbit: There and Back Again, from New Line Cinema and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer. As part of the two-year partnership, passengers to and from the UK and North America can look forward to flying on two film-branded Boeing 777 aircraft, enjoy a very special edition of the inflight safety video and take part in a wide range of upcoming promotions and experiences. Air New Zealand General Manager Marketing and Communications, Mike Tod, said, “We are excited at the prospect of so many international visitors travelling to Wellington for the 28 November 2012 world premiere of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey. “New Zealand is clearly established as the home of Middle-earth and Air New Zealand will bring the magic to life for travellers.

“This partnership follows on naturally from the success of Air New Zealand’s relationship with The Lord of the Rings trilogy in raising New Zealand’s profile as an international travel destination. “Similarly, we will be putting millions of dollars of marketing behind the two films based on The Hobbit to promote New Zealand in new and innovative ways across the globe.” Mr Tod confirmed Air New Zealand is working with Weta Workshop to turn a Boeing 777-300 into a flying billboard for the first movie and a Boeing 777-200 for the second movie, and will soon commence filming of a new inflight safety video. “The use of social media has grown exponentially since The Lord of the Rings trilogy and will play a big part in the way we’ll be connecting fans with both The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey and The Hobbit: There and Back Again and destination Middle-earth over the coming two years, including a series of exclusive competitions and unique fan opportunities,” says Mr Tod.

Sue Kroll, Warner Bros. Pictures’ President, Worldwide Marketing, says Air New Zealand’s involvement is unique. “Just as Peter Jackson is able to transport audiences to the magical world of Middle-earth, Air New Zealand brings people to the breathtaking landscape that has been home to these epic productions. The promotions planned by Air New Zealand in support of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey and The Hobbit: There and Back Again are both eye-catching and innovative and we look forward to collaborating with them on the campaigns for both films.”


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport says aloha to Hawaiian Airlines*


Hawaiian Airlines Airbus A330 by Roderick Eime, on Flickr​
Hawaiian Airlines announced today that they will commence nonstop flights between Auckland and Honolulu, Hawaii, three times weekly from 14th March 2013, becoming the only US carrier to fly to New Zealand. Auckland Airport General Manager Aeronautical Commercial, Glenn Wedlock, said that the announcement opened up a number of terrific opportunities. “This new service will not only help grow the attractive Hawaiian market across a number of islands, but also offers connections to a wide range of great city destinations in the mainland United States and New Zealand. We believe the New Zealand travel industry will welcome more capacity and connections to Hawaii and mainland United States.

“Hawaii is a very popular holiday spot for many kiwis, plus we think that the dual destination combination of Hawaii and New Zealand offers exciting inbound leisure options for mainland United States visitors. Hawaiian is growing, and we look forward to working with the airline and its partners on this new service.” The flights will provide significant new holiday options for Kiwis, increasing opportunities to fly to Honolulu and providing same carrier connections to the neighbour islands of Maui, Kauai and Hawaii Island, and 11 destinations on the US mainland, including Las Vegas, New York and home of Silicon Valley, San Jose.

“New Zealanders are avid travellers and we believe the introduction of new nonstop flights with our winning brand of service will be welcomed in meeting pent-up demand for a Hawaii vacation,” said Mark Dunkerley, Hawaiian’s president and CEO. “At the same time, our new service will offer Hawaii residents easy access to the natural wonders and Maori culture of New Zealand.” Hawaiian’s market research indicates that Hawaii is an underserved market for New Zealand, as tourism figures show there are currently 30 percent fewer visitor arrivals coming from New Zealand than in 1999 when more nonstop flights were offered between the two destinations. In addition, New Zealand residents made more than one million trips to the South Pacific and Asia in 2011.

Hawaiian’s new service will add more than 40,000 seats each way annually between Auckland and Honolulu. Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler welcomed the announcement as a significant step in improving visitor arrivals from the United States and strengthening relations between the two countries. “The United States is a vital market for New Zealand leisure and business travel, and is a key focus for our marketing efforts given the significant potential for growth that exists. However, convenient air links are critical for converting those considering travel into actual bookings,” Mr Bowler said. “The timing of this new service is ideal as the release of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey will heighten interest in New Zealand and no doubt whet Americans’ appetite for travel here.”

Among the attractions of the gateway island of Oahu are world-famous Waikiki Beach, where surfing was invented, historic Pearl Harbour and the USS Arizona memorial, and a vast array of shopping and dining opportunities in Honolulu. The neighbour islands, each served with frequent daily flights by Hawaiian Airlines, offer spectacular natural attractions including the active Kilauea volcano on Hawaii Island, the dormant Haleakala volcano on Maui and Kauai’s rainforests and breath taking Waimea Canyon, known as “the Grand Canyon of the Pacific”. Travellers from New Zealand also have the option to make same carrier connections from Honolulu to a choice of 11 US mainland destinations – Los Angeles, Las Vegas, San Francisco, New York, Seattle, Portland, Sacramento, San Jose, Oakland, San Diego and Phoenix.

Hawaiian Airlines, a full service leisure airline, will operate its New Zealand flights with wide-body Boeing 767-300ER aircraft, seating 264 passengers - 18 in Business Class and 240 in Economy Class. As well, all passengers flying Hawaiian Airlines from New Zealand will be entitled to a free checked baggage allowance of two items, each weighing up to 32 kilograms – one of the most generous checked baggage allowances in the airline industry. Fares and schedule details will be announced by Hawaiian at a later date. Auckland will be the eighth new destination to which Hawaiian has introduced service or announced new service to since November 2010, following Tokyo, Osaka, Fukuoka, and Sapporo (October 30, 2012), Japan; Seoul, South Korea; New York City, and Brisbane, Australia (November 27, 2012).


----------



## AJ215

amazing photos...:cheers:


----------



## Guest

AJ215 said:


> amazing photos...:cheers:


There's some incredible talent out there :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*June tourist arrivals hit 7 year high*


Mt Taranaki, Taranaki, New Zealand by brian nz, on Flickr​
The number of short-term arrivals rose to a seven-year high for the month of June as a flood of Australians and Chinese tourists came to visit last month. Some 151,100 people came to New Zealand for a short-term visit in the month of June, the most for that month since 2005 when the British and Irish Lions toured the nation, Statistics New Zealand said. That was 15 per cent more than in June last year, when flights were cancelled by the Chilean volcanic ash cloud. Annual short-term arrivals rose 5.4 per cent to 2.6 million from a year earlier. The increase was led by a 25 per cent gain in the number of Australian visitors to 64,800, of which 29 per cent were kiwis living across the Ditch, and a 7.4 per cent increase in the number of Chinese tourists to 6,700. ASB Bank economist Daniel Smith said the positive net inflow during June, following on from May's result, suggested a turnaround in net migration flows could be underway. "However, it very much remains to be seen if the very strong permanent arrivals numbers will continue. 

The relative performance of the NZ and Australian labour markets will be a key driver over the next year or so, especially as the Christchurch rebuild gains momentum," said Smith. An increase in inflows of migrants would also maintain pressure on the housing market, where issues of limited housing supply were "already starting to bite." The New Zealand tourism industry would be pleased with the stabilisation in visitor arrivals numbers this year, with June result particularly strong, said Smith. New Zealand would need to focus on courting visitors from Asia and Australia as arrivals from the UK and Europe continued to dry up. The figures come after national carrier Air New Zealand chief executive Rob Fyfe this week told MPs not enough is being done to promote the country as an attractive destination. The tourism sector has been in the doldrums since the global financial crisis in 2008, when financial markets collapsed and oil prices surged, causing widespread unemployment and eroding people's discretionary spending on long-haul travel.


----------



## Guest

*Australian visitors flock here in record numbers*


New Zealand Bound! by Joshua Cripps, on Flickr​
Auckland International Airport, which is targeting Asian arrivals to stoke growth over the next decade, flagged an 11% increase in international arrivals in June over the same month last year. The rise was so large because of the Chilean ash cloud that caused flight cancellations in June 2011. The latest monthly update completes a full 12 months of AIA's financial year, in which it processed more than seven million international passengers, excluding transits, for the first time. China and Australia led the growth, with the 66,098 increase in the number of Australian visitors in the 12 months to June 30 "the largest increase in visitors from a single country".

A total of 715,115 Australians passed through AIA over the 12 months, compared to 649,017 the previous year. For the June month, total international passenger movements, stripping out transits, totalled 536,297 in June from the same month a year earlier, the airport said in a statement. That was led by a 40.1% surge in Chinese arrivals to 9691 and a 20.3% jump in Australian arrivals to 50,041. Domestic passenger movements rose 14.6% to 503,832 in June from the same month a year earlier. There was strong domestic growth across the whole group, with Queenstown Airport, of which Auckland Airport owns quarter, rising 52.4% to 11,525.


----------



## Guest

The video is *WOW*

*Australian Lara Bingle is Air NZ’s latest Kiwi Sceptic*






Air New Zealand has unveiled the latest instalment of its award winning ‘Kiwi Sceptics’ campaign featuring Australian model Lara Bingle teaming up with Kiwi TV host and champion snowboarder Hayley Holt to experience the best of Queenstown. ‘Kiwi Sceptics’ is aimed at changing the perceptions of Aussies who never get around to crossing the ditch. Research shows that each year more than five million Australians seriously consider New Zealand as a destination but only one in five actually makes the trip. The campaign recently won a bronze Lion at Cannes in the branded content, non-fiction category. Self confessed Kiwi Sceptic, Lara Bingle is typical of four out of five Australians who say they’ve always intended to visit New Zealand but never got around to it. “If someone had asked me about New Zealand before the trip I would have said it was just off my radar. 

Now, my attitude has completely changed. I fell in love with New Zealand. I would love to be living the laid back New Zealand lifestyle. I really got an opportunity to live the dream during my time in Queenstown.” While in Queenstown, Hayley gave Lara an experience that would have impressed the most sceptical of Aussie snow lovers. The pair went snowboarding on Coronet Peak including a breathtaking helicopter ride to the back bowls of Wanaka where they were left with nothing but untouched powder and their boards for the exhilarating journey down to the base. Lara then spent the night on The Remarkables, sleeping in a snow cave up the mountain. There was plenty of après ski activity. Lara sampled some of the best of Queenstown’s food and wine at eateries such as Botswana Butchery and The Bunker, and played a few games of pool at the local Zephyr Bar. Throughout Lara’s journey, Air New Zealand challenged her misconceptions head-on, transforming her from a Kiwi Sceptic to a lover of all things NZ. 

Everyone’s favourite Kiwi and star of Flight of the Conchords, Rhys Darby, narrates the journey adding his own flavour and wit to the script. Kelly Millier, Air New Zealand’s Marketing Manager Australia explains, “Our ‘Kiwi Sceptics’ series gives Australians new reasons to visit this great land of ours. The first four episodes have been well-received and are doing a good job of getting more Aussie bums on Air New Zealand seats. We reckon that Lara’s daredevil nature, Hayley’s down-to-earth Kiwi charm and the breathtaking scenery in this winter edition, will encourage even more Aussies to visit over the coming year.” The Kiwi Sceptics Winter Edition and all the Kiwi Sceptics episodes can be watched at www.kiwisceptics.com . Lara’s Queenstown trip will also feature in her Australian reality TV show, Being Lara Bingle.


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand snow season gets in full swing!​**Winter in New Zealand is now in full swing with good conditions
at many resorts and lots of events to look forward to.​*
“The conditions on the mountains, even prior to the new snow, have been remarkable given the limited natural snow we’ve received,” said Lake Wanaka Tourism’s James Helmore. “A combination of man-made snow and cold temperatures have allowed the resorts to keep their trails in exceptional condition and yesterday’s new snow was a perfect top up". There is fresh morning corduroy to be found across groomed trails on all four mountains (Cardrona, Snow Park, Snow Farm and Treble Cone).






Parks at both Cardrona and Snow Park are all riding well. The quarter pipe at Snow Park opened last week and the Olympic spec halfpipe at Cardrona is under construction now in preparation for the FIS Snowboard and Freestyle Ski Halfpipe World Cups this month. Treble Cone has had excellent skiing on and off piste particularly in the Saddle Basin and off the Summit. The recent snow on Monday has added another 25 cm of coverage and some great fresh lines, while Cardrona has recently opened its new black diamond trail, ‘Powderkeg’, a 1.2km trail located in the Arcadia Valley.

Night Skiing at Coronet Peak resumed last this Friday, after being put on hold last week. “It’s been great to see a return to more normal conditions this week. Temperatures have come down again and we have been able to get the snow guns on” said Coronet Peak Ski Area Manager Hamish McCrostie. Snow Park NZ has 100% coverage with the ability to make snow across all of their terrain. Their popular night skiing run is in peak condition, running three nights a week on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays.

The trails at Snow Farm have been sensational later in the day with the colder temperatures at night allowing for excellent cross-country skiing conditions. And, as always, the 360-degree views are breath taking. Over at the remarkable the Ladies Freestyle snowboard camp was a huge success with 55 riders signed up for the day. The action packed day started with transport for everyone up the mountain. After meeting their coaches and group for the day ahead, it was time to hit the freshly groomed mountain and immaculately prepared park thanks to the efforts of the Terrain Park Department.

For some it was their first time in the park, for others it was about taking their skiing or riding ability to the next level, After the morning shred session already full of newly dialed tricks, the girls headed back down the hill for a BBQ lunch laid on by Red Bull. However, it wasn’t long before each and every group was raring to go for the afternoon, which for some meant stepping up their skiing and riding by hitting some bigger lines in the park. Megan Burke, NZSki’s Event Coordinator was thrilled with how the day went. “It was awesome to see so many girls dominating the parks. We had a record number of participants and it was great to see the girls trying new things and gaining more confidence.”

A second and last camp of the season will be taking place on 8th September. The camps cost $120 and can be booked through the Snow Centre in Queenstown or at Remarkables Guest Services. Alternatively, visit www.nzski.com/parklife for a registration form. Over on the North Island the resorts of Whakapapa and Turoa are also attracting female riders with the launch of their ladies weeks which run each week Monday to Thursday with Friday as a contingency day. A 4 day programme by women for women allows you to improve your skiing and riding skills from a female specific perspective. Meet other ski /snowboarding women, & receive great retail discounts. The programme consists of 4 hours per day group coaching with top female instructors. Group will consist of ladies of similar skiing/snowboarding ability. More information can be found on: http://www.mtruapehu.com/winter/ladies_weeks/

Further events happening include The World Heli Challenge, the first of many international competitions on Wanaka’s winter calendar, which kicked off this week, bringing its own breed of legendary skiers and snowboarders to the region. Other international events include the Burton High Fives, The North Face Freeski Open and the FIS Snowboard and Freestyle World Cups (the first qualifying events for the 2014 Winter Olympics).


----------



## aljuarez

I loooooved the Kiwi Sceptic videos! I've just watched them all. I must confess I used to have similar qualms before seeing all the wonderful photos in this forum about this gorgeous country. Admittedly about Australia too!... You know... hop on a plane for a over a dozen hours to get to yet another English-speaking, white-majority, modern place with little in the way of history or culture... Basically a warmer version of Canada or a slightly exotic version of the U.S. Southern coasts, only way farther away, and that much more expensive to get to.

NZ is still far away, but it's still firmly on the list now! :banana:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> I loooooved the Kiwi Sceptic videos! I've just watched them all. I must confess I used to have similar qualms before seeing all the wonderful photos in this forum about this gorgeous country. Admittedly about Australia too!... You know... hop on a plane for a over a dozen hours to get to yet another English-speaking, white-majority, modern place with little in the way of history or culture... Basically a warmer version of Canada or a slightly exotic version of the U.S. Southern coasts, only way farther away, and that much more expensive to get to.
> 
> NZ is still far away, but it's still firmly on the list now! :banana:


Sweet as :colgate: I had the same reservations before moving to NZ ... I had no idea what to expect but I was pleasantly surprised. I am sure that you won't regret visiting :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Wellington as China will see it*


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Wellington's best qualities will be broadcast to more than 100 million viewers next month in a Chinese documentary that could lead to a significant boost in tourism spending. A six-person camera crew from China's third largest TV company, Zhejiang International Group, filmed on Lambton Quay and at the top of the Cable Car yesterday, after taping on Cuba Mall last night. The documentary, with the working title Beautiful Wellington, will be broadcast in Chinese and English during prime time in 56 countries. The number of Chinese visitors to New Zealand grew by a third in the past year to nearly 180,000, spending an average $3200 each during a average 17-day stay. The documentary came about from a conversation council economic portfolio leader Jo Coughlan had over dinner with a television company executive during the mayoral delegation to China in May. She said it had enormous potential for the city's tourism and education sectors.

"The documentary will show millions of Chinese what New Zealand is like, in particular Wellington, and hopefully generate interest in studying, working or visiting here." The film crew was up at 5am yesterday to get a bird's-eye view of Wellington from the top of Mt Victoria at sunrise before visiting the Settlers Museum at Petone, coffee roasting at Cafe L'affare, Moore Wilson Fresh gourmet grocer, the Botanic Gardens and Te Papa. Zhjiang International producer Shirley Cheng said the crew loved what they saw in Wellington and were considering extending the 10 minutes allocated for the documentary to 15 or 20 minutes. "The history of this country at the Settlers Museum impressed us. The documentary will combine that with Wellington's great tourist attractions, showing the history and scenic spots." Cheng said tourists from China would enjoy Wellington for its clean air, weather and "tasty" food. The camera crew had been enamoured with the style of food prepared at award-winning Cuba St restaurant Logan Brown. 

"We loved seeing how they cook. Those foods we cannot usually taste in China. If Chinese people are looking for a place to visit we will choose Wellington because we can visit great natural [scenes] and also taste great food." Positively Wellington Tourism general marketing manager Sarah Meikle said any kind of television exposure was extremely valuable to the city. "China is a really important market for the whole of New Zealand and it is growing at a very fast rate," she said. "Wellington has been quite a popular business tourism destination for Chinese. "One of the things we are very focused on is ensuring our tourism attractions and hotels are ready and understand the market and conversely that Chinese operators who sell New Zealand - and Wellington as part of those itineraries - know what products are on offer and suitable for their clientele."

*AT A GLANCE*

China is New Zealand's third largest tourism market.

Chinese visitors in the year till July were up 33.5 per cent at 177,904.

Typical length of stay is 17 days.

Average spend up 27 per cent last year to $3200 a visit.

China Southern Airlines flies daily to Auckland.

Air New Zealand flies five times a week to Shanghai.

New Zealand was the first destination the Chinese government granted Approved Destination Status in 1999.


----------



## Guest

Beaches of Northland, NZ:


----------



## Guest

*Blanket Bay Voted New Zealand’s No. 1 Luxury Lodge*


Blanket Bay Lodge by Roderick Eime, on Flickr​
Blanket Bay continues to retain its international ranking as New Zealand’s top lodge with prestigious USA-based Hideaways International naming Blanket Bay the Number 1 lodge in New Zealand, and Number 6 in the world, within its annual 2012 Readers Survey. “There is no better testament to a lodge’s consistent standards than travellers themselves voting a property at the top of their list. We are frequently voted amongst the world’s best, and such continued recognition is vital in maintaining our premier reputation as region’s best alpine escape – a reputation that our dedicated staff constantly strive for,” said Philip Jenkins, Blanket Bay’s longstanding General Manager. This year Blanket Bay was also named Best Overseas Boutique Property, Villa or Lodge within the Gold List compiled by the readers of Australia’s Luxury Travel magazine. In 2011 Blanket Bay won the HM Award for Best New Zealand Lodge and additionally was named one of the best 10 hotel views in the world by influential Forbes.com. Condé Nast Traveler’s 2010 Gold List ranked Blanket Bay as the second-highest scoring property in the world.

“Sure it’s our superlative facilities and incredible location that attracts discerning travellers, but in fact what sets Blanket Bay apart is our team’s ceaseless search for excellence. Just last month Kate Florence, one of our young chefs, claimed the prestigious New Zealand Commis Chef of the Year title for 2012, the third time it has gone to Blanket Bay,” said Mr Jenkins. “Needless to say Blanket Bay’s extraordinary cuisine is a much-cherished feature of any guest’s stay. “With prolonged economic turmoil engulfing traditional long haul markets, these frequent awards endorse Blanket Bay’s continued reputation as one of New Zealand’s finest tourism products and ensures our continued market share out of the dwindling European and North American markets. “Australians however now represent a much higher percentage of our guests as increased Australian recognition for the property, a strong Australian dollar and easy Queenstown access from east coast Australia makes an exclusive alpine escape at Blanket Bay even more attractive.”


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Fantastic beach video :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*InterContinental Wellington Concierge Top of the Game*


Wellington City by Edi Go, on Flickr​
It has turned into a stellar year for one Wellingtonian who in June carried the Olympic torch on part of its journey through the UK, and has now been named Top Concierge of the Year in the Asia Pacific region. Jason Eade, concierge at InterContinental Wellington, was awarded the title at the HM accommodation awards in Sydney on Friday night. Following the announcement, Eade acknowledged the extraordinary year he’s been having. “It was truly amazing – it felt such an honour - to be selected to carry the torch on its journey to the opening ceremony of the Olympic Games. I think only two New Zealanders were selected. Now, to have this acknowledgement of my working career also is very, very satisfying.” The HM Awards are in their 10th year of recognising hotel and accommodation excellence in Australia, New Zealand and the Asia Pacific region. This year a record 2,300 entries were received for the various awards.

While many of the 46 categories are judged region by region, the People Skills awards such as the Concierge title were judged from nominations of all the regions, with other finalists in Jason’s category based in Surfers Paradise, Melbourne, Sydney and Queenstown. A motorcycle accident in 1991 just before Eade was to qualify for the 1992 Barcelona Olympics (boxing) resulted in an above-the-knee amputation. With inspirational determination, Jason turned his attention to wheelchair-based sports including wheelchair tennis (1992-1996 - ranking number 2 in New Zealand and winning his grade in the Japan Wheelchair Tennis Open), and New Zealand Wheelchair Basketball (1992-1996) and is now focused on reaching his goal of playing in the US Amputee Golf Open. Eade started his hospitality career with InterContinental in 2000, initially in Banqueting and moving into the concierge division in 2001. He was inducted into the prestigious Hotel Concierge Society Les Clefs d'Or New Zealand in 2006, represented by the crossed gold keys worn on the lapel.

InterContinental Wellington general manager Scott Hamilton, said: “Jason really is an outstanding example of true customer care, offering sound knowledge, problem solving and juggling many tasks at once with warmth and professionalism.” Eade likens a good concierge to a bridge, connecting the hotel guests with the community. “Every day there is an incredible variety of questions and requests, from simple weather updates to the less common, such as (from a bride), “My car hasn’t shown up, could you please drive me to my wedding”. I’ve organised a helicopter tour of the South Island and I cleared a restaurant for exclusive use for the Rolling Stones, within 24 hours (they didn’t use it in the end). “You also need to be physically fit as you’re on the move all the time. I immensely enjoy the challenge.” And the three most common questions Jason fields at the concierge desk of the busy five-star InterContinental Wellington?

“I have half a day in Wellington: what can I do?”
“What’s the best restaurant in Wellington?”
“What’s the weather doing and will I need an umbrella today?”


----------



## tinalaw007

nice sharing keep it up ..ts a shame New Zealand is so far as I wanna go sometime!


----------



## Guest

tinalaw007 said:


> nice sharing keep it up ..ts a shame New Zealand is so far as I wanna go sometime!


Thanks, it would be awesome if travel times could be halved :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Domestic travel spending up by $1.5 billion*


Milford Sound by MadGrin, on Flickr​
Domestic tourism spending has increased by nearly $1.5 billion in the year ending June 2012, the latest Domestic Travel Survey shows. Produced by the Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment, the latest survey shows $10.4 billion was spent on domestic travel in the 12 months to June 2012, up 16 percent on the previous 12-month period. Tourism Research and Evaluation Manager Peter Ellis said the increase in domestic travel spending was particularly strong for New Zealanders visiting friends and relatives and for business travel. “The latest 12 months shows a continuing surge in spending on business trips, which rose by 21 percent to $3.5 billion. That is a $600 million increase. “For the last three quarters, spending on business trips has exceeded that of holidays – something we’ve never seen before.” Mr Ellis said the increase in domestic travel spending also reflected higher food and transport costs. “Spending by domestic travellers on food and alcohol rose by 18 percent to $2.8 billion in the year ending June 2012, while transport costs rose 15 percent, to $3.6 billion, most likely a result of higher petrol prices.” The Domestic Travel Survey is an annual phone survey of 15,000 New Zealand residents and is undertaken throughout the year. Domestic travel data collected includes day trips (where 40km has been travelled one way from home) and overnight trips. The latest survey covers domestic travel trends for the year ending June 2012.


----------



## Guest

*Half a million views of Middle-earth campaign*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Tourism New Zealand’s 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand advertisement has reached more than 500,000 on-line views to date, despite much of the core campaign work still to launch in off-shore markets. The advertisement was launched on newzealand.com on August 23 with the first television campaign work kicking off in Australia on August 26. New Zealand Prime Minister and Minister of Tourism John Key today [September 11] launched the Japan market version of the advertisement at a special tourism function at the New Zealand Embassy in Tokyo. The campaign includes a Japanese voice-over of the original advertisement, and translated campaign pages on newzealand.com/jp. Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says the number of plays of the advertisement is a fantastic start, given that campaign work will continue to roll out across markets through to the first week of October promoting even more viewership. “The full strength of our 100% Middle-earth marketing will not be felt until the end of November when the campaign has rolled out across all our markets and we build up toward the world premiere of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey in Wellington. “Our objective across all our marketing work is to compel people already interested in a New Zealand holiday, to make the decision to go. “The advertisement illustrates that much of what people see in the Hobbit films is actually a real place just waiting to be explored. Not only that but you can have some amazing adventures and experiences within our movie-like landscapes.” The advertisement will also be translated into German and Chinese for in-market campaigns.


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown shines at New Zealand Travel Industry Awards*


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown businesses took away three awards at the inaugural New Zealand Travel Industry Awards in Auckland on Saturday night (8 September). Destination Queenstown won ‘Best Tourism Office – National’ while New Zealand’s oldest guiding company, Guided Nature Walks were took the honours for ‘Best Tour Operator – Domestic category’. The Dairy Private Luxury Hotel came runner-up for ‘Best Hotel/Resort – New Zealand’. This is the first year the awards have been run and they have received strong support from travel agents, consultants and brokers who all had the opportunity to nominate businesses and vote for the winner of each category. Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd said his team were delighted. “It’s a real honour to be recognised by those we work with in the tourism industry and it’s also great to see two of our operators acknowledged for the fantastic work they do.” The Awards were run by TA Fastrack, a New Zealand travel and tourism business improvement and marketing company.


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown leads national guest nights for July*


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown has recorded the largest guest nights increase in the country for the month of July, boosted by strong international and domestic visitor numbers. Released today, Statistics New Zealand’s Commercial Accommodation Monitor (CAM) figures for July 2012 show overall guest nights were up 7.1 percent (or 18,000) to 263,648 compared with July 2011. International guest nights were up 7.4 percent to 176,078, accounting for 66.8 percent of all guest nights in the Queenstown RTO area, and domestic guest nights increased 6.5 percent to 87,571 for the same period. Hotels and backpackers were the key sectors to benefit, with 10.4 and 8.5 percent respective increases in visitor nights. Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd said it was great to see the recovery continuing. “Excellent snow conditions coupled with increased air capacity, marketing and favourable exchange rates directly contributed to Queenstown's surge in guest nights for July. Conference and incentive business was strong throughout the month and Winter Festival was a great drawcard, bringing extra visitors into Queenstown during the first week of July.”


----------



## Guest

*$1/4 million fund launched to stimulate Japanese tourism*


New Zealand's treasure by syaza azrudin, on Flickr​
A new Japan innovation fund launched today by Auckland Airport will further encourage New Zealand tourism businesses to develop products and services that inspire more Japanese to visit New Zealand and help reverse the decline in visitor arrivals seen in recent years. Coming hot on the heels of Prime Minister John Key's recent visit to Japan to mark 60 years of diplomatic relations between the two countries, Auckland Airport has announced a contestable $250,000 Japan Innovation Fund to support further development from the industry and improve our competitiveness. “Japan is a high potential tourism market that is showing strong signs of being ready to rebound to peak visitor numbers,” says Glenn Wedlock, Auckland Airport's General Manager Aeronautical Commercial. “The Japan Innovation Fund is part of our Ambition 2020 initiative1, focused on getting the Japanese tourist market back up to more than 100,000 visitors each year. In order to do this, we need to show them we can deliver the unique experiences they want and offer great value, comparable to countries like Croatia and Slovenia which have seen significant increases in the number of Japanese visitors in the past four years.

"We are seeing good growth in the market with several airlines increasing capacity between New Zealand and Japan, but there is huge potential to develop further demand from Japan if we get this right.” Once activated, the fund will be in place for 12 months, and airlines and other tourism providers will be able to apply for funding to support the development and marketing of products and services to Japan. The Auckland Airport Aeronautical Business Development Team will be outlining how the fund works later this year via a series of workshops and industry engagements. The airport is encouraging the industry to develop new products, experiences and marketing. The initiative will also complement existing Tourism New Zealand campaigns, and will also support interest generated by The Hobbit. Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler said “we warmly welcome Auckland International Airport’s support for tourism and innovation for an important market such as Japan to assist it to recover from a period marked by natural disasters and economic challenges.” Auckland Airport analysis predicts Japanese travellers could contribute $300 million each year in visitor value by 2020 – it was about $209 million at the end of 2011. 

“Air capacity from Japan to New Zealand needs to increase to support this lift in inbound tourism, and will also support the development of high value air freight exports, which is a key focus for the Government," says Mr Wedlock. The Prime Minister's tour of Japan was focused on exploring opportunities to strengthen extensive bilateral ties and discuss the Trans-Pacific Partnership, which would further improve advanced trade relations between the two nations. Japan is our fourth-largest partner in trade and investment, and fifth largest inbound tourism market by arrivals and expenditure. Tourism Industry Association Chief Executive, Martin Snedden, said "This type of investment in New Zealand tourism is just what is needed to increase arrivals, particularly from high net worth markets like Japan. It is great to see Auckland Airport investing in such a focused and meaningful way, giving tourism businesses the impetus to do better for the benefit of our economy". Ambition 2020 was launched during TRENZ in Queenstown earlier this year, and has to date seen Auckland Airport invest in events such as TRENZ and Queenstown Winterfest, a Tourism Asia Marketing Fund competition, and New Zealand tours by international celebrities from Asia including Farah Quinn, Haiyin Chen and Dong Xuan.


----------



## Guest

*Two New Stops Added To Northern Explorer Train Service*


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
KiwiRail’s new Northern Explorer train service between Auckland and Wellington will have two more stops added to the timetable at Papakura and Paraparaumu to accommodate for the large catchments of people in Auckland South and Wellington North. “Since launching the Northern Explorer service in June, we have received a number of verbal and written requests for these two stops to be added to relieve the frustration of people having to travel into the city centres only to have to travel back out on the train,” says KiwiRail’s General Manager, Passenger, Deborah Hume. “KiwiRail has previously stated that it would be happy to increase the number of stops on the Northern Explorer should there be a demonstrated demand for it. We believe the number of people wanting to catch the service from both south Auckland and north Wellington warrants this,” says Ms Hume. “Both stops cover a large population catchment, with Paraparaumu incorporating passengers from Waikanae, Kapiti Coast and Otaki, and Papakura encompassing passengers from Middlemore and Pukekohe, and many hotels and motels around Auckland International Airport. These stations also have good parking and are well serviced by taxi and bus services.

“The additional stops also mean that intending passengers from Auckland South and Wellington North do not have to travel from their homes or hotels into the city during the morning peak period, or back again in the afternoon peak at the end of the journey. By establishing stops at Papakura and Paraparumu we open up a much bigger market opportunity for both New Zealand and international travellers, increase sales options, and offer a more attractive service,” Ms Hume says. The Papakura and Paraparaumu stops will be introduced on October 15, in time for the summer season. It is not anticipated that adding these two stops will have any significant impact on the service’s current timetable. There are no fare changes as both stops have common rated fares with Auckland and Wellington respectively. The Northern Explorer runs from Auckland on Monday, Thursday and Saturday and from Wellington on Tuesday, Friday and Sunday, with a lay-over day on Wednesday for vehicle maintenance. The timetable operates year-round – 6 days a week every week of the year, including for the first time in many years, Christmas Day.


----------



## Linguine

gorgeous images....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> gorgeous images....:cheers:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand landscapes a star in Hobbit movie trailer*






Tourism New Zealand’s Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says he is highly impressed by the depiction of New Zealand as “home of Middle-earth” in the latest trailer for The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, released today. “The way New Zealand scenery and landscapes feature is fantastic. “This latest trailer vividly demonstrates that Tourism New Zealand is on the right track with our approach to leverage the interest in New Zealand that these films will create. “Tourism New Zealand’s 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign centres on the reality that New Zealand is the home of Middle-earth: that many of the landscapes people see on screen are real places just waiting to be explored by travellers. Not only can you reach them, but you can have some amazing adventures and experiences within our movie-like landscapes." “More than half a million people have already viewed Tourism New Zealand’s campaign advertisement on-line which is a fantastic start as we build up our Middle-earth marketing activities ahead of the release of the first film, he concludes.”


----------



## Guest

*The Great Walker Competition*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ That would be great, I wish.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^ That would be great, I wish.


+1 mmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest

*Asian tourists targeted*


Auckland Lantern Festival 2011 by NUkiwi, on Flickr​
Auckland Airport plans to step up its efforts in developing markets to attract more visitors. During the past month traffic from Indonesia has grown 79 per cent following the new Air New Zealand Bali service and promotions including a visit in May by Indonesian celebrity chef Farah Quinn. Glenn Wedlock, general manager aeronautical commercial for Auckland Airport, said there had been a great response to a number of initiatives in markets such as Indonesia and Taiwan. Indonesia's economy was growing rapidly and according to Citibank could be the world's fourth largest by 2040. Global tourism trends now indicate an increasing number of travellers from "emerging" markets as the world economy shifts towards Asia. A reported 50 million Indians are expected to travel overseas by 2020.


----------



## Guest

*NZ tourist arrivals rise in Aug; more Australians, Chinese*


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
New Zealand's short-term arrivals rose last month from a year earlier as more Australians and Chinese visitors trumped last year's pick-up from the Rugby World Cup. Some 175,900 people came to New Zealand for a short-term visit in August, according to Statistics New Zealand. That's up 1 percent from August 2011 when visitor numbers were boosted by 4,400 arrivals for the RWC. On an annual basis, short-term visitors rose 5 percent to 2.6 million. Any inflation from last year's sporting event was offset by the Christchurch earthquake in February and disruption to air travel in June because of ash from Chile's Puyehue-Cordon Caulle volcano, Statistics NZ said. The annual increase was led by 25 percent gain in the number of Chinese visitors to 14,400. Tourists from Australia rose by 3 percent to 2,800. "More arrivals from Australia and China in August 2012 pushed visitor numbers even higher than in August 2011, when they were boosted by 4,400 arrivals for the Rugby World Cup," population statistics manager Andrea Blackburn said in a statement. "This August, more people from Australia visited friends and relatives, while more arrived from China for holidays."


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Airport passenger traffic bolstered by Asians*


12 AUG 11 17°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland International Airport, which is targeting Asian tourists to stoke growth in the next decade, reported a 14.4 percent gain in arrivals from the region last month as Indonesia made the top ten for the first time, even as total international traffic fell. Total international passenger numbers, stripping out transits, fell 0.6 percent to 563,243 in August from the same month a year earlier, the airport said in a statement. Chinese arrivals rose 21.3 percent to 13,862, while visitors from Indonesia jumped 36.4 percent to 1,682, the first time that nation has been among the top 10 sources of tourists. "This was driven by targeted marketing campaigns including luxury website and social media activity attracting Indonesian visitors to Auckland as part of Auckland Airport’s Ambition 2020 initiative to focus on the growing market potential in Asia," the airport said. Arrivals from Japan climbed 25.9 percent to 7,646. The country continues to recover after a "period of low visitor growth following the earthquakes in Christchurch and Japan." Arrivals from the UK fell 25.6 percent to 6,503, while visitors from the US dropped 12.6 percent to 7,087.

There was strong domestic growth across the whole group with Queenstown Airport, of which Auckland Airport owns a quarter, rising 26.3 percent to 86,425. International passengers increased 9.8 percent to 36,573 for Queenstown. Auckland Airport also has stakes in Australia’s Cairns and Mackay airports. Cairns reported a 6 percent increase to 320,443 in domestic passengers, while international passengers fell 10 percent to 70,147. Mackay domestic passengers climbed 1.9 percent to 96,035. Auckland Airport's total domestic passenger numbers fell 0.1 percent to 516,598 from the same month a year earlier. Separately, the board reiterated its forecast net profit, excluding any fair value changes and other one-off items to be $143 million to $150 million in the year ended June 30, 2013. That's up from a $142.3 million a year earlier. "We do note with some caution any potential long-term implications of the prevailing volatility in global economies," chairwoman Joan Withers said. "As always, this guidance is subject to any other material adverse events, significant one-off expenses, non-cash fair value changes to property and further deterioration due to the global market conditions or other unforeseeable circumstances."


----------



## Guest

*Auckland wins top billing ... twice*


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
In the eyes of Lonely Planet, Auckland is No 1 and No 2. The travel guide released its latest New Zealand edition yesterday, with a list of the country's 20 top experiences. "It's hard to imagine a more geographically blessed city," the guide says about Auckland. "Is there another 1.4-million-strong city with access to two oceans and such vibrant Polynesian culture?" At the top of Lonely Planet's list was Auckland Harbour and the Hauraki Gulf. Second was urban Auckland. The city was ranked ahead of tourism spots, such as Queenstown, Milford Sound, Waitomo Caves and the Bay of Islands. "Auckland isn't your average metropolis," the guide says. "It's regularly rated one of the world's most liveable cities, and while it's never going to challenge NYC or London in the excitement stakes, it's blessed with good beaches, flanked by wine regions and has a large enough population to support a thriving dining, drinking and live-music scene. "Cultural festivals are celebrated with gusto in this ethnically diverse city, which has the distinction of having the world's largest Pacific Island population."

The guide even recommends a two-week itinerary to its readers based entirely in the city (Auckland Encounter), though it suggests options for activities "within easy reach of the big smoke", such as surfing at Raglan. When told that Auckland had taken the top two places, leaving his town third, Rotorua Mayor Kevin Winters said: "Wow, that's amazing." His exclamation was not Auckland's high ranking, but that his town was right up there with it. "It's hard for us to compete with Auckland. Auckland is going to beat us hands down with international visitors because of the airport." The Bay of Plenty district had recently refocused its tourism strategy - and it was surprising the efforts had been so quickly recognised. But Lonely Planet had still got Rotorua's placing wrong, he said. "Number one, mate. But I'm biased." The travel guide noted that Auckland Council was trying to clean up the "mess" that is Auckland's public transport system.

*Lonely Planet's NZ experiences*

1) Auckland Harbour, Hauraki Gulf
2) Urban Auckland
3) Geothermal Rotorua
4) Wellington
5) Kaikoura
6) Franz Josef, Fox Glaciers
7) Waitomo Caves
8) Bay of Islands
9) Tongariro Alpine Crossing
10) Rugby
11) Abel Tasman National Park
12) Maori culture
13) Otago Peninsula
14) Heaphy Track
15) Central Otago
16) Skiing and snowboarding
17) Queenstown
18) Milford Sound
19) TranzAlpine
20) Akaroa and Banks Peninsula


----------



## Guest

*Cruising to economic growth*


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
With the 2012-13 cruise season about to get underway, new figures reveal the sector is set to continue its run of very strong growth in New Zealand. Figures released today by the Tourism Industry Association New Zealand (TIA) on behalf of Cruise New Zealand and research company Covec highlight how fast the cruise sector is growing its value to New Zealand’s economy. Passenger numbers are forecast to grow 20% in the 2012-13 season, breaking the 200,000 mark for the first time, with over 208,600 arrivals expected to New Zealand ports. This follows a record-breaking 2011-12 season which saw 174,000 arrivals, up 28% on the previous season. The Covec research shows that cruise passengers spent a total of $132 million on onshore excursions, visitor activities and shopping. The growth in the cruise sector and the opportunities it presents will be a major topic for discussion at tomorrow’s 2012 TIA Summit in Wellington. Carnival Australia Chief Executive Ann Sherry AO is a keynote speaker at the Summit and will present the case for her sector. “Cruising is a rolled gold opportunity for New Zealand,” she says. “The 174,000 cruise passengers who arrived here last season are the equivalent of around 330 full A380 passenger aircraft landing in New Zealand – almost one for every day of the year. And every one of those people are looking for great holiday experiences that New Zealand can offer.”
TIA Chief Executive Martin Snedden says large numbers of travellers around the world are choosing cruise as their preferred mode of travel and New Zealand’s tourism industry must do all it can to embrace the opportunities the growth in this sector offers ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Huawei’s Travel Business Promotes NZ Tourism*


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
New Zealand tourism has been given a boost amongst prospective Chinese visitors through a new travel promotion by Smartcom, a travel company owned by Huawei Technologies. Smartcom recently began promoting New Zealand as a holiday destination, and the first two groups of visitors arrived in Auckland on September 30 and October 1. The two groups, totalling 33 Huawei staff and their families, are aiming to see as much of New Zealand as possible during their eight days travelling the country – stopping off in Rotorua, Queenstown, Milford Sound, Timaru, Dunedin, and Christchurch. While the first to take up this offer are all from within Huawei, the promotion is being pushed to other large organisations with offices in Huawei’s home city of Shenzhen, China – a city of more than 15 million people. The promotion is planned to continue long-term, with the next round of visitors expected to coincide with the Chinese New Year in February. Huawei New Zealand CEO, Arthur Zhang, said the promotion of New Zealand was a win win scenario with the local economy benefiting from increased Chinese tourism and prospective holiday makers being made aware of what New Zealand has to offer. “New Zealand is a beautiful country and we are delighted to be helping to spread this message and encouraging Chinese holidaymakers to come and see this amazing place for themselves,” Mr Zhang said. “This initiative comes shortly before New Zealand and China join to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the two nations’ relations. Bringing the two cultures together through tourism is a great way to continue promoting and deepening this relationship.” The first group to land in New Zealand was met by National Party MP Dr Jian Yang, who welcomed the group as they visited the Domain in downtown Auckland. “It is wonderful to see New Zealand tourism promoted in this way and it is a creative way for Huawei to add value to the New Zealand economy,” Dr Yang said. The promotion reflects Huawei’s wider commitment to New Zealand which was recently highlighted as the company announced a US$56 million procurement deal with local organisation Rakon.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland: luxe in the city​*






Fashion kings and queens are here — some mingling at a bar while others wait for an available table. Either way, Auckland's food scene is flourishing and a handful of savvy entrepreneurs are attracting the city’s social magnets.

*Dining and drinking*
Since opening in December, Everybody's has been a hot spot. This former century-old twin movie theatre has been beautifully transformed into a spacious bar and restaurant. The space incorporates elements of the old cinema, and bright-white furnishings with accents of greenery that add to the youthful loft design. It is surely one of the most stylish places to drink. Auckland and oysters are life partners, so it's unthinkable to begin dinner without a couple — perhaps half a dozen. These beauties are the pride of Waiheke Island: Te Matuku Bay oysters. The roasted Hapuka in a cassoulet blanket of smoked octopus, clams and chorizo (NZ$36) is rich and satisfying as a main. As is the Merino lamb with stacked boulangere potatoes, roasted parsnips and a splash of garlic puree (NZ$36). If you have a sweet-tooth, the joyous dessert menu will satisfy. Indulgent flavours abound in the rum baba fig combined with caramelised orange cigar ice cream (NZ$16).

For chic and unique try SPQR, one of Ponsonby's longest running restaurants. The service is colourful and charismatic but the fit-out is dark and moody which makes for an unusually intimate atmosphere. The Italian flavours at this buzzy restaurant have us charmed. There are platters to share, pasta and pizza that pull in the crowd, but it's their 'Di Carne' dishes that have them coming back. Highlights include the Caprese Salad with fresh buffalo mozzarella, prosciutto, tomatoes, basil and a drizzle of olive oil (NZ$27.50) as an entree and the slow roasted lamb shoulder laid on seasonal vegetables and drizzled with Puttanesca sauce (NZ$38) for a rich and hearty main.

You don't have to be a millionaire to feel like a million dollars at this 1888 Victorian homestead bed and breakfast in Devonport. High tea in Peace and Plenty Inn isn't merely a matter of a meal, it's an experience — and a hat is a must. Owner Judy Machin, who's been running this luxury B&B since 2000, has a selection of hats which you pick and wear over the heavenly high tea. You will appreciate the care and time put into the savory tarts, finger sandwiches and delicate cakes while sipping tea from Judy's decorative vintage tea cup and saucer collection. This historic guest house has charm and character at every turn and is the ideal place for the sophisticated ritual, a touch of romance and a glamorous way to catch up with the girls.

*Shopping*
Hipsters have laid claim to Britomart. Before becoming an abandoned bus terminal and car park of the 1960s the area was originally an active base for British troops during the 1860s. Now, the area now buzzes with boutiques, restaurant and bars, particularly along Tyler Street and Atrium on Takutai. Britomart is a label lover’s haven where big fashion names bunker down with emerging designers. Tyler Street is home to iconic Kiwi designers Zambesi, World, Kate Sylvester and soon Karen Walker (opening late 2012). Regular pop-up projects inject creativity into the precinct and a monthly art and design market brings together talented artists and designers who showcase their beautiful creations and one-off wonders. Admirers of bygone beauty will resonate with Coucou, where vintage clothing and accessories are handpicked and displayed amongst H&M, Zara and ASOS. Not only are there designer shops attracting the discerning, a great mix of restaurants and bars have also swept through the area giving the city a lift.

*Attractions*
Auckland is a progressive art-loving city. When exploring the city you will find various public art displays, particularly around the Viaduct area. You’ll also find a vibrant art scene that reflects New Zealand's culturally diverse population at Auckland Art Gallery Toi o Tāmaki. Located in the centre of a city, it is recognized as a hive of up-and-coming artistic talent. After a $121 million facelift in 2011, the gallery boasts award-winning design that's integrated in an 1887 historic building. You will find leaders in Pacific and contemporary art amongst internationally renowned artists including the works of Pablo Picasso, Henri Matisse, Henry Moore and Andy Warhol. The temporary exhibitions are dynamic and attract the creative crowds.

To get a local perspective of Auckland go on an intimate walk through Ponsonby on a Zest Food Tour. Get a whole new insight into one of Auckland's most vibrant areas and taste the city's culinary culture. Zest Director Kerry Swan knows all of Ponsonby's trendiest spots and will point out all the hipster hangouts. "Beautiful people sit and drink at Tin Soldier and The Chapel," Kerry reveals. You may even bump into a celebrity or two as we did on our tour rubbing shoulders with NZ journalist/presenter Brian Edwards. "Artists, TV stars and known people live in Ponsonby" Kerry says fondly.

*Sip and stay*
End your day at Hotel DeBrett, which is Auckland's only boutique hotel that's represented by Design Hotels. It aspires to recreate the allure and elegance of its art deco heyday. Once you have soaked up the décor make your way to the bar for a drink. Settle down at House Bar where the mixologists prepare unique cocktails and a twist on classics that are priced no higher than other hotspots of this caliber. The 'rose martini' is made with Saffron gin, Cointreau and rose liqueur whilst the 'DeBrett mule' is primed with 42 Below vodka, Domaine de Canton liqueur, a dash of lime and the splash of the old-fashioned ginger beer. On the weekend, fashion darlings flock here for the drinks and lust over the vintage avant-garde furnishings. The hotel is ideally situated in the city's fashion district on High Street.

Forget the pretentions that come with trendy venues. Aucklanders are inviting and have a hunger for new haunts, so sip your flat white or cocktail and savour in the delight that you've found a corner of the city that's far from touristy where you can eat, drink and eavesdrop.​


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand’s cruise regions ready for 2012-13 season*


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
As the Dawn Princess arrives into Auckland tomorrow to kick off what will be another record breaking season, cruise regions around New Zealand are readying themselves to deliver an even better experience for their visitors. Port satisfaction surveys undertaken by cruise lines showed New Zealand cruise regions delivered an outstanding season in 2011/2012, with New Zealand ports scoring well above 85% for most lines. Regions around New Zealand have embraced cruise over the years and many of them deliver a great destination experience. At the 2012 TIA Summit this week, Ann Sherry AO, CEO of Carnival Australia which operates a combined fleet of cruise ships including P&O Cruises, Princess Cruises and Cunard Line, highlighted a number of New Zealand regions for embracing cruise. Ms Sherry praised Bay of Islands for its ambassador programme and Maori welcome; Picton for its flower ladies who welcome passengers with corsages; and Napier whose residents come out dressed in period outfits and their classic cars to farewell passengers.

New initiatives for this season include:
•	
Bay of Islands’ upgrade of passenger facilities on Waitangi wharf, ensuring smoother tour dispatch and shelter for passengers
•	
Dunedin’s accreditation programme to ensure a high level of service for cruise passengers with the port putting on a marquee where passengers can wait for transport under shelter with access to complimentary Wi-Fi and visitor information
•	
Tauranga’s welcoming facility which offers passengers sheltered seating and access to visitor information
•	
Akaroa has measures in place to ensure the wharf does not become overcrowded when passengers arrive, improving their visitor experience and ensuring smoother transfers.

Craig Harris, Cruise New Zealand Chairperson and winner of the 2012 Horwath HTL Sir Jack Newman Award for his outstanding contribution to the tourism industry, commends these regions for embracing cruise. But he is encouraging them to think about investing in their infrastructure to ensure they can continue to accommodate cruise ships as they get bigger. At 311.1 metres long and carrying 3,114 passengers and 1,176 crew, Royal Caribbean’s Voyager of the Seas will be the largest ship to ever visit New Zealand when it arrives in November. The next generation ships are expected to be much bigger, Mr Harris says.


----------



## Guest

*Youth travel visitor boost for Auckland*


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Leading 18-35’s travel operator Contiki Holidays is now including an overnight stay in Auckland on its main North Island tours. “Feedback from our clients to see more of Auckland has prompted us to make this addition so they can experience the city in true Contiki style and not only as an additional night before or after their tour,” says Contiki General Manager Tony Laskey. *“Auckland is well and truly on the map as a must-visit city with young travellers and has an array of new shopping and entertainment experiences including new developments like Wynyard Quarter and Britomart, which are popular with Contiki travellers.”* Laskey says it is a win-win situation as it is enabling travellers explore New Zealand’s biggest city while also fuelling the local economy. As part of the overnight stay, travellers get included admission up the Sky Tower to experience the 360-degree view of New Zealand’s biggest city, VIP entry to one of Auckland’s hottest nightspots and accommodation at Accor’s Mercure Hotel. The tours featuring a night in Auckland are The Big Tiki, a 19-day tour of New Zealand; Northern Choice, an 11-day tour making its way from Christchurch to Auckland or vice-versa; and Sun and Steam, a seven-day tour of the upper North Island starting and finishing in Auckland. Contiki’s overnight stays in Auckland begin on October 6. For more information on Contiki Holidays, visit www.contiki.com.


----------



## Guest

*New York Times pushes 'Hobbit trail' NZ tourism*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
In some very sweet timing for John Key - in the US meeting studio heads - The New York Times has pushed "New Zealand’s Hobbit Trail" on its home page. A four-page, heavily-illustrated article on the site (which claims around 35 million unique readers a month) sees NYT Hollywood correspondents Brooks Barnes and Michael Cieply turn travel reporters, visiting locations featured in the Lord of the Rings trilogy and the coming Hobbit films. The pair are wowed by New Zealand, if not always in unreserved terms. In Matamata ("pronounced MAW-da MAW-da") on the Hobbiton set, "The hill is perfect — steep, shaggy and as green as a radioactive shamrock, like the matching hills around it. The sheep seem pretty idyllic themselves: polite little nibblers who only sometimes block the road," the pair write. Following Ian Brodie's Lord of the Rings Location Guidebook (500,000 are now in print) the pair drive on to Tongariro and the Chateau, where director Peter Jackson and crew based themselves while filming in the area. "Though it looks from the outside like a cross between The Shining hotel and the Baltimore psychiatric hospital in The Silence of the Lambs, inside the atmosphere is lovely," they write. Meanwhile, looking to drum up more film business for New Zealand, John Key has been meeting with the heads of the major studios this week - plus, above, the cast of ABC Studios' Body of Proof (photo courtesy National Party Flickr stream). Then it's on to Wellington, "The offbeat, slightly San Francisco-ish capital offers more organized movie tours with visits to anywhere from 7 to 25 Lord of the Rings filming locations" before the pair hit Queenstown - home of "jaw dropping mountains" and a tour guide who confesses he sometimes wears plastic Orc ears while driving around town. Since the first LOTR film's release, about 266,000 people have visited the half-ruined Hobbiton, according to Tourism New Zealand, Barnes and Cieply write. with a majority from abroad. More than 50,000 people came in 2004 alone, when Lord of the Rings fever peaked after the release of the Oscar-winning third instalment. In fact, 6% of all New Zealand visitors that year, or about 150,000 people, listed the movies as a “main” reason for coming, and 11,200 said it was their only reason.

Read the full article *here*.


----------



## Guest

*Digital Voting Now Live for 101 Must-Dos*


New Zealand, North Island-242 by Tristan27, on Flickr​
With recent research revealing almost 70% of New Zealanders are committed to seeing more of their country, AA Tourism is excited to launch the 2012 101 Must-Dos for Kiwis. National pride is high on the agenda as Kiwis are encouraged to cast their vote online from today by choosing from a menu of over 1600 best-loved attractions and destinations on the AA Tourism website (www.aatravel.co.nz/101). Voting closes on 15 November with winners announced on 25 November. The iconic public voting campaign attracted 200,000 votes when first launched in 2006 and the results of the 2012 list will be highly anticipated by industry and travellers alike. Research conducted immediately after the release of the 2006 101 Must-Do’s for Kiwis list confirmed that 71% of respondents cited the list as positively influencing their decision to travel so there’s a great deal at stake for tourism operators vying to get a foothold on the list or maintain their previous ranking. GM Marketing for AA Tourism, Rebecca Cherry says; “The 101 Must-Do’s List is already generating friendly industry rivalry and lots of positive community engagement. We all love talking about and planning our holidays and that’s why we believe that Kiwis will embrace the opportunity to cast their vote. “We know from recent research that 69%* of Kiwis would like to travel more domestically and that 62%* of us research our holidays online so engaging people in the ‘101 Must-Do’s’ online poll is a perfect way to increase awareness of New Zealand’s diverse domestic travel offering,” she says. 

Martin Snedden, Chief Executive of the Tourism Industry Association applauds the initiative: “The AA Tourism’s 101 Must-Do’s List is exactly the sort of positive engagement we need. Many people aren’t aware that domestic tourism generates $36m** in activity every day for our economy resulting in the creation of thousands of jobs throughout New Zealand.” The 101 Must-Do’s refreshed website and new Facebook app means it has never been easier to vote. Keen photographers are being encouraged to upload photos and win some great prizes. In addition to supporting their favourite ‘Must-Do’ attraction or destination, voters go into the draw to win the Ultimate Kiwi Holiday valued at $10,000. Milford Sound was voted top of the original 101 Must-Do’s list in 2006 followed by Doubtful Sound and Bay of Islands. It’s anyone’s guess as to which destinations/attractions will take the top spots in the 2012 list but one thing is for sure the list announcement on 25 November will be highly anticipated. As further inspiration to explore New Zealand, AA Tourism are launching voucher books crammed full of unique offers for both the South and North Island attractions in conjunction with their 101 Must-Do’s list. These will be distributed via AA Centres, Caltex Service Stations, selected rental car and campervan companies and to selected AA members via AA Directions magazine.


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> Gorgeous !!!!


+1


----------



## Guest

*Visitors making more time for NZ*


Beach beach beach!!! by Anke L, on Flickr​
Chinese visitor numbers are booming, and importantly for New Zealand tourism their stay here is increasing. Latest figures show Chinese visitor numbers have rocketed from around 30,000 in 2000 to around 180,000 in the current year. For the year to August they spent $522 million here. Tourism New Zealand regards China as a top tier market to target and is with airlines and airports spending tens of millions of dollars on boosting these numbers. The total market is enormous. Last year about 70 million Chinese took overseas trips spending more than $90 billion and New Zealand is in a battle to attract more visits against 140 other countries, for which China's government grants passports, to attract more visits. One inbound tourist operator said China was seen as "a pot of gold" but if not done right New Zealand companies risked missing out while industry leaders stress the Chinese market can't be seen as "an economic transaction". Tourism NZ's general manager of Asian markets Tony Everitt said the spectacular growth of the past decade was expected to continue and the growth in the length of stay - a measure of the spending power of a market - was also exciting. Most visitors are here on holiday and stay an average of 6.1 days - 10 days less than the international average - but numbers spending five to 29 days here are forecast to grow by a third over the next year. Everitt said during the next three years it was hoped up to 50,000 Chinese visitors could be in the long- stay category, more than the total Japanese and German leisure market.

Everitt is based in Shanghai and said he sees no evidence of the "so called" economic slowdown in China. "To be quite honest we don't see any evidence of that on the streets and we don't see any evidence of that impacting Chinese visitors in the near-term." Tourism NZ uses its 100 per cent Pure New Zealand campaign in China as in other markets. "The promise of having fun in a stunning natural setting is a key drawcard." The organisation uses Chinese "opinion leaders", particularly actress Yao Chen who is its brand ambassador and who has been shown enjoying New Zealand. Guangzhou-based China Southern Airlines has been flying direct to Auckland for the past 18 months - for most of that time daily - and has been a factor in the big increase in the number of Chinese tourists. Its sales manager in New Zealand, Valerie Wang, said demand had increased steadily made up of those visiting friends and relatives, students, the meetings, incentives, conventions and exhibitions (Mice) market and general business. "New Zealand is still a fresh destination to most of the Chinese travellers." This county could do more, she said.

Consulates, such as that in Guangzhou, could process visas more efficiently, increase the capacity within the industry especially for the bigger spending visitors and Mice groups and it could learn from what other countries such as Singapore, the Netherlands and Australia had done to market themselves in China. Southern China Airlines spent about $10 million promoting New Zealand in China last year. A new air services agreement allows a trebling in the number of daily flights between New Zealand and China although Southern China says it has no plans to increase services. Air New Zealand has this year changed its strategy in China, avoiding the often clogged airspace around Beijing and concentrating on Shanghai. It has flown five times a week to Shanghai since July and will boost this to daily from January. Its deputy chief executive Norm Thompson, a tourist industry veteran, this year told the Trenz conference the airline was working on a number of initiatives in the local market to increase the number of Chinese visitors choosing to travel directly and exclusively to New Zealand. This included only featuring New Zealand tour itineraries in campaigns with key local partners. Hong Kong-based Cathay Pacific said there was growing interest from the mainland for its New Zealand services and it would again increase the number of flights to twice a day over summer. Country manager for New Zealand and the Pacific Islands Ken Chiu said demand was "reasonably good" on the Hong Kong-Auckland route. The clean natural environment was a drawcard but so too was shopping and one-way retailers could do better by staying open longer.


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand is Australasia’s top airline*


Air New Zealand 77W Business Premier Seats by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand has taken out the sought after title of Australasia’s Leading Airline for the fourth year in a row at the prestigious World Travel Awards (WTA) in Singapore. The World Travel Awards recognise travel brands that have made the greatest contribution to the travel industry over the past year. Other notable New Zealand winners this year include Auckland as Australasia’s Leading Destination and Tourism New Zealand as Australasia’s Leading Tourism Board. Air New Zealand CEO Rob Fyfe says receiving the accolade as Australasia’s leading airline for the fourth year in a row reflects Air New Zealanders’ commitment to delivering a world class and uniquely Kiwi service to customers. “For Air New Zealand be recognised as the number one airline in Australasia not once, but four times is quite extraordinary,” says Mr Fyfe. “Australasia is a very competitive market and this award is testament to the continued hard work and passion of our 11,500 staff throughout the world,” Winners of the Australasian awards will be put forward for the WTA Grand Final with global winners announced in New Delhi, India on 12 December. Air New Zealand currently also holds the title of Air Transport World Airline of the Year.


----------



## Guest

*Hotel guest nights up in August*


The Westin Auckland Lighter Quay—Rear of the Hotel and Q restaurant by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​
New Zealand guest nights (after removing seasonal variation) rose 2.6 percent in August 2012 compared with July 2012, Statistics New Zealand said today. This follows a fall of 8.8 percent in July. "Hotels were the only accommodation type to have a significant rise in seasonally adjusted guest nights," acting industry and labour statistics manager Clara Eatherley said. Monthly movements for August 2012 (after removing seasonal variation) were:

• 
Domestic guest nights rose 3.2 percent, while international guest nights fell 0.2 percent.

• 
North Island guest nights rose 3.9 percent, while South Island guest nights were unchanged.

• 
Hotel guest nights rose 7.1 percent, while other accommodation types showed little change.

The national trend for guest nights has generally been declining since December 2009. The trend for domestic guest nights is relatively flat in 2012, while the international guest nights trend appears to be rising since a low point in March this year. Trend movements can change when future months are added to the time series. The Accommodation Survey records guests staying in hotels, motels, backpacker accommodation, and holiday parks in New Zealand each month. For more information on monthly accommodation statistics, see the Accommodation Survey: August 2012; for visitor numbers, see International Travel and Migration.


----------



## Guest

*Back to normal for hotels in September*


Kauri Cliffs Lodge by RalphJB, on Flickr​
A year on from Rugby World Cup 2011, hoteliers are counting both gains and losses when they compare this September with the same period of 2011. New statistics from the Tourism Industry Association New Zealand (TIA) show hotel occupancy increased in many regions last month but room rates were generally lower than in September 2011. However, anomalies created by RWC 2011 mean it is more realistic to compare September 2012 with September 2010, TIA Chief Executive Martin Snedden says. When last month’s statistics are compared with September 2010, occupancy is on a par and room rates show good gains. Mr Snedden says RWC 2011 had a huge impact on normal patterns of hotel business. “There was a dramatic decline in traditional September corporate and conference business, replaced by RWC business. However, this varied significantly across regions, with high demand in some centres around match days and periods of soft business between matches,” Mr Snedden says. “These peaks and troughs resulted in relatively static occupancy levels but increased average daily room rates which were pushed up by high demand from rugby fans around match days.” ... *FULL REPORT*


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown ranked 2nd in top cities of the South Pacific*


Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown has earned international acclaim as one of the ‘Top 5 Cities of the South Pacific’ in Condé Naste Traveler’s 2012 Readers’ Choice Awards. Based on 46,476 reader reviews, the prestigious luxury travel publication ranked Queenstown second overall for its ambiance, friendliness, lodging, restaurants and culture. It rated 76.4 - just behind Sydney, which scored 81.7.

The breakdown of Queenstown’s ratings is as follows:

•	Ambience: 91.6
•	Friendliness: 91.8
•	Lodging: 78.7
•	Restaurants: 75.8
•	Culture/Sites: 76.9
•	Shopping: 53.8

Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd was delighted with the accolade and said gaining recognition from such an influential travel publication was something to be celebrated. “It’s a great acknowledgement that so many international travellers feel Queenstown is welcoming, vibrant and delivers world-class experiences.” To view all Condé Naste ratings visit http://www.cntraveler.com/readers-choice-awards/oceania/top-5-cities-australia-pacific#slide=1.


----------



## capricorn2000

these are beautiful sights that make one happy. great photos and you're doing a great job Syd.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> these are beautiful sights that make one happy. great photos and you're doing a great job Syd.


Thanks :hug: Somebody has got to do it


----------



## Guest

*Auckland set to dazzle international travel trade*


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Influential international travel trade representatives and media are being invited to enjoy a new side of Auckland when they arrive to meet New Zealand’s top tourism operators next April. New Zealand’s most important annual tourism business event, TRENZ 2013, will take place at The Cloud and the newly renovated Shed 10 on Auckland’s waterfront, 21-24 April 2013. It will be the first time that TRENZ has been held in the central city, offering about 1000 delegates easy access to Auckland hotels, bars, restaurants and attractions. It will also offer the international delegates an opportunity to enjoy Auckland’s waterfront venues which were such a hit during Rugby World Cup 2011, Tourism Industry Association New Zealand (TIA) Chief Executive Martin Snedden says. “TIA is excited to be bringing TRENZ back to New Zealand’s most multi-cultural city. With the advantages brought by the new, central venue, we are confident we will dazzle our international guests and show them new and exciting aspects of our urban lifestyle,” Mr Snedden says. Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says TRENZ 2013 will deliver an amazing display of New Zealand’s unique metropolitan landscape, culture and diversity. “The vibrant urban scene that is Auckland city will ensure all the international travel and tourism Buyers and media who attend TRENZ have an amazing experience. We know from the Rugby World Cup 2011 that the Auckland waterfront offers a superior venue both day and night, with some of New Zealand’s most unique experiences and stunning landscapes right there on the city’s doorstep.” Auckland Mayor Len Brown is looking forward to welcoming both the New Zealand tourism industry and the international Buyers and media to his city ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Auckland named Australasia’s top tourism destination*


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland has once again beaten Sydney, Bora Bora, The Whitsunday Islands and Fiji's Yasawa Islands to take out the title for Australasia’s top destination in the 2012 World Travel Awards. Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (ATEED) is delighted that Auckland has received the prestigious accolade, the city’s second win in three years in this category. Now celebrating its 19th anniversary, the World Travel Awards (WTA) acknowledge and recognise excellence in the global travel and tourism industry. The travel elite of Asia, Australasia and the Indian Ocean were announced at a ceremony hosted in Singapore on Thursday 18 October. Also recognised in the awards were Air New Zealand, named Australasia’s leading airline for the fourth year in a row, and Tourism New Zealand, named Australasia’s leading tourist board. ATEED Acting General Manager Destination Jason Hill says the win reflects Auckland’s ever-growing strength as a truly international destination. “This is an outstanding result that once again shows Auckland is more than holding its own against some of the world’s most popular destinations. We are consistently ranked as one of the best places in the world to visit, live, study and invest, and this latest award is further testament to that,” says Mr Hill. The awards, described by the Wall Street Journal as the ‘Oscars’ of the global travel and tourism industry, reveal who are the ‘best of the best’ in the world. Votes are cast by 183,000 travel professionals, including travel agencies, tour and transport companies and tourism organisations in over 160 countries across the globe. Winners of the regional ceremony will now go on to compete in the World Travel Awards 2012 Grand Final in New Delhi on 12 December 2012. ATEED works to help drive Auckland’s visitor economy and contribute to making Auckland the world’s most liveable city.


----------



## Guest

*World Travel Awards 2012 | Australasia*

Australasia's Leading Airline ... Air New Zealand
Australasia's Leading Boutique Hotel ... The Spire Queenstown, New Zealand
Australasia's Leading Destination ... Auckland, New Zealand
Australasia's Leading Golf Resort ... Millbrook, New Zealand
Australasia's Leading Tourist Board ... New Zealand Tourism Board

New Zealand's Leading Boutique Hotel ... The George Christchurch
New Zealand's Leading Business Hotel ... The Langham Hotel Auckland
New Zealand's Leading Golf Resort ... Millbrook
New Zealand's Leading Hotel ... The Langham Hotel Auckland
New Zealand's Leading Luxury Lodge ... Treetops Lodge & Estate
New Zealand's Leading Resort ... Eagles Nest
New Zealand's Leading Ski Resort ... The Spire Queenstown
New Zealand's Leading Spa Resort ... Paihia Beach Resort & Spa Hotel


----------



## Guest

*Christchurch in Lonely Planet's top 10*


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Quake-ravaged Christchurch has made it onto Lonely Planet's list of top 10 cities, the only New Zealand city to do so. The city, described by Lonely Planet as "rising from the rubble with a breath-taking mix of spirit, determination and flair", is ranked 6th on the travel publisher's Top 10 Cities for 2013. Lonely Planet's Asia Pacific sales and marketing director Chris Zeiher said each city was chosen based on its merits and the experienced it offered travellers. "We believe 2013 will be a great year to visit to Christchurch and experience the amazing energy of the city in its rebuilding phase." Christchurch Mayor Bob Parker said the energy and buzz in Christchurch made it an exciting place to visit. "The creativity and determination Christchurch people have shown since the quakes means we now have a city like no other in the world," he said. Canterbury Employers' Chamber of Commerce chief executive Peter Townsend said Christchurch's inclusion in the list showed how far the city had progressed since the quakes. "Hopefully we're going to see a lot more visitors heading our way as a result of this endorsement. It is vital to our economy that our tourism industry recovers quickly and accolades like these are an invaluable marketing tool." Christchurch and Canterbury Tourism chief executive Tim Hunter said there was a misconception that Christchurch was still a broken city but the city now had a lot of tourism providers up and running again. "Christchurch truly is the garden city, especially in spring, summer and autumn. It's still a beautiful city to live in," he said. Associate Minister of Tourism Chris Tremain said Lonely Planet's endorsement of Christchurch was exactly the sort of boost the city needed. "It's a real coup to get Christchurch included in the list of top 10 cities for 2013. As a regular user of Lonely Planet when I am travelling myself I fully understand the significant value of this recommendation." After the devastating earthquakes in September 2010 and February 2011, much of the CBD's buildings and infrastructure was damaged or had to be destroyed. Before the quakes it housed around 6000 businesses employing 50,000 people. Now the central city has been cleared for rebuilding. So far the Government has spent around $2.45 billion on rebuilding the city.


*Lonely Planet's Top 10 Cities 2013:*

1. San Francisco, America

2. Amsterdam, The Netherlands

3. Hyderabad, India

4. Derry/Londonderry, Northern Ireland

5. Beijing, China

6. Christchurch, New Zealand

7. Hobart, Australia

8. Montreal, Canada

9. Addis Ababa, Ethiopia

10. Puerto Iguazu, Argentina


----------



## Guest

*Chinese visitor numbers overtake Britain and US*


Auckland Chinese Lantern Festival 2010 by Alliv, on Flickr​
China was the second largest inbound market through Auckland Airport during a 12-month period, overtaking both the United States and Britain for the first time. Chinese visitor numbers at the airport were up 74.2 per cent to 13,316 for September compared with the same month last year, according to figures released yesterday. For the 12 months there were close to 180,000 Chinese visitors, up 35 per cent on the previous year. The airport's monthly figures show Australia easily remains the most important source of visitors with 59,413 arrivals. More New Zealanders travelled to the Pacific Islands and Queensland during September than they did in the same month last year. This was partly attributable to the number of Kiwis who had deferred travel during the Rugby World Cup taking trips this year instead. Domestic passenger numbers were strong at both Auckland Airport and at affiliate airports - Queenstown and in Queensland - in September. Domestic passengers were up 11.3 per cent on last year at Auckland Airport, 27.1 per cent up at Queenstown Airport and 9.7 per cent up at Cairns Airport. Tourism New Zealand chief executive Kevin Bowler said the continuing surge in Chinese visitor numbers was significant for the tourism industry. "However, although the number of arrivals are high, Chinese stay on average for significantly fewer days than visitors from the United States and Europe, which remain priority markets for Tourism New Zealand." Auckland Airport holds its annual meeting today at 2pm at the TelstraClear Pacific Events Centre in Manukau. 

NZ holds No 1 spot for Aussie short haul travellers. More Australians want to visit New Zealand than any other short-haul destination. Although still in top spot with 12.9 per cent, this has fallen from its peak of 15.1 per cent before the Christchurch earthquake in February last year, according to a Roy Morgan Holiday Tracking Survey. Fiji and other South Pacific Islands such as Vanuatu are also favoured destinations, with 8 per cent of Australians wanting to holiday there. Qantas and Tourism New Zealand have set up a travelator at Sydney Airport to showcase the best of the North Island to customers. The travelator resembles an aircraft fuselage, is 27m long and as customers walk through it they see images of North Island attractions.


----------



## Guest

*Domestic tourism spending outpaces international spending*


31 MAR 12 WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Total tourism expenditure increased 2.4 percent ($546 million) to $23.4 billion in the year ended March 2012, according to the Tourism Satellite Account: 2012 published today by Statistics NZ. Spending by domestic tourists in New Zealand increased 3.0 percent ($397 million) to $13.8 billion in the year ended March 2012. In comparison, international tourism expenditure increased just 1.6 percent ($149 million), following a 1.8 percent increase in the year ended March 2011. "Growth in overseas visitor arrivals of 4.4 percent, largely driven by the 2011 Rugby World Cup, contributed to this small increase in international expenditure," satellites account manager Peter Gardiner said.

Other key facts for the year ended March 2012 are: 
•	
International tourism expenditure contributed $9.6 billion (15.4 percent) to New Zealand’s total exports of goods and services. 
•	
Tourism generated a direct contribution to GDP of $6.2 billion, or 3.3 percent of GDP. 
•	The indirect value added of industries supporting tourism generated an additional $9.7 billion for tourism, or 5.2 percent of GDP. 
•	
The tourism industry directly employed 119,800 full-time equivalents (FTEs), or 6.2 percent of total employment in New Zealand. 
•	
Tourists generated $1.3 billion in goods and services tax (GST) revenue.

Key events that influenced tourism activity in the year ended March 2012 included the hosting of the 2011 Rugby World Cup, the impact of the devastating February 2011 earthquake in Christchurch, ash from the Chilean Puyehue-Cordón Caulle volcano disrupting air travel, and the ongoing effects of the global financial crisis. Tourism Satellite Account: 2012 does not separately identify the impact on tourism expenditure at both a domestic and international level for these events. Tourism Satellite Account: 2012 incorporates the new industry classification, Australian and New Zealand Standard Industrial Classification 2006 (ANZSIC06), which better represents the current economy.


----------



## Guest

*NZ golf courses get top marks from China mag*


Cape Kidnappers Golf Course by downunderendeavours, on Flickr​
Some of New Zealand's most exclusive golf courses have got rave reviews in a 100-page story run by one of China's biggest selling golfing magazines. With a monthly circulation of over 350,000, China's Golf Digest last month dedicated its entire edition to showcasing New Zealand as a premium golfing destination. Top courses such as Cape Kidnappers, Kauri Cliffs, Clearwater and Jack's Point were profiled in a 104-page feature entitled 'Fantastic New Zealand'. Four writers from Golf Digest visited New Zealand earlier this year, hosted by Tourism New Zealand (TNZ). Over ten days, the media group travelled the country visiting courses in Northland, Auckland, Hawke's Bay, Canterbury and Queenstown. They also enjoyed themselves visiting premium restaurants and accommodation, stories which also appeared in the feature. Famous kiwi golfers Michael Campbell and Sir Bob Charles, and TNZ chief executive Kevin Bowler were interviewed. TNZ's general manager of corporate affairs Chris Roberts said golf is a specific interest area for Chinese travellers to New Zealand. The "exclusive coverage" in Golf Digest was worth an estimated $1.9 million in equivalent advertising value, he said. "The publication allows us to engage directly with a targeted audience and raise their awareness of what we have to offer." TNZ would not not disclose the amount spent hosting the media group, saying the details were commercially confidential. In the 2011/12 financial year, TNZ spent a just under $1 million on its international media programme, which it said generated an estimated $74 million in advertising equivalent value in the same period. Figures out this week showed China had now overtaken the US as New Zealand's third largest source of visitors, with 186,800 Chinese arriving in the September year. Auckland International Airport believes China has the potential to generate more than 430,000 visitor arrivals by 2020. Chinese visitors through the airport last month numbered 13,316, up 74.2 per cent on the same month last year.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Thanks Sidney


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> Thanks Sidney


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Hobbit tourism scatters more of Tolkien's magic across New Zealand*


30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
For millions, the Lord of the Rings films turned the country into Middle-earth. As the premiere of a second trilogy approaches, tour operators are ready for another bonanza. This time last year, New Zealand was under the spell of the Rugby World Cup, with host nation enthusiasm going a long way to realising the organisers' vision of a "stadium of four million". In 2012, the big event features hairy feet of a different sort, with the New Zealand-made film The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey opening with a world premiere in Wellington, the home town of director Sir Peter Jackson, in six weeks. A decade after Jackson's three-film adaptation of JRR Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings emerged to critical and popular acclaim, the countdown to The Hobbit – in its film form, also a trilogy – began last week in earnest. In earnest and in fact: Wellington mayor Celia Wade-Brown unveiled a giant clock, complete with an image of Martin Freeman as Bilbo Baggins, counting down the minutes to the 28 November premiere. The clock sits atop the Embassy Theatre, the handsome 1920s cinema that will host the screening. A bevy of international stars, led, it's safe to predict, by Freeman, will return to Wellington to walk the red carpet down Courtenay Place. The last time the 500m carpet was unrolled, for the world premiere of The Return of the King in 2003, about 120,000 people came to watch the procession. Organisers expect a similar turnout this time. "It will be a real carnival atmosphere," promises Wade-Brown. There is nothing subtle about efforts to piggyback. The national tourism slogan "100% Pure New Zealand" has become "100% Middle-earth", while in the days leading up to the premiere Wellington will be "renamed", Wade-Brown announced last week, as "Middle of Middle-earth".

It would all no doubt bewilder Tolkien, who conjured up his Middle-earth from Oxfordshire in the 1930s, and never travelled as far as New Zealand. The cinematic Middle-earth, however, is becoming hard to avoid. Last week saw the launch of commemorative stamps and coins sporting the images of Freeman's Bilbo and Ian McKellen's Gandalf. A dollar coin will sell for NZ$30 (£15). A set of three $10 coins retails at $11,000 (£6,000). Elsewhere, hints of the approaching publicity deluge keep appearing. At the top of the website for TVNZ, the country's biggest broadcaster, lining up alongside generic categories such as "news", "sport" and lifestyle is "The Hobbit". Passengers on Air New Zealand will soon find themselves lectured on the location of their lifejackets by crew dressed as characters from The Hobbit in a new inflight safety video. A shire of four million, then? Not quite. Broadly, New Zealanders are behind Jackson's project, and appreciative of what the films have done for the film and tourism industries (the combined value of the Lord of the Rings trilogy to the New Zealand economy is estimated at more than NZ$700m, or £350m). But reports of "Middle-earth fever" are misplaced. The novelty of the scale and ambition of the Lord of the Rings project has dissipated, and for the most part enthusiasm is muted. If there is feverishness, it is in the efforts of the tourism industry to "leverage The Hobbit", as the Tourism New Zealand chief executive has put it. The "100% Middle-earth" campaign, it is hoped, will be a shot in the arm for an industry that has seen growth in visitor numbers stall in recent years.

It is all a huge contrast from the Lord of the Rings experience. Back then, tourist operators felt "ambushed" by fans of the films, says Melissa Heath, owner of Southern Lakes Sightseeing, which specialises in Lord of the Rings location tours. "I don't think anyone in New Zealand was ready for it." Her company, based in the South Island tourist hub Queenstown, fielded numerous calls after the first release in 2001 from visitors eager to see the film locations – those that weren't created digitally, at least. By 2004, the company had become exclusively focused on Lord of the Rings tourism. "It was initially full-on Ringons," says Heath. "People would be speaking elvish in the van, dressed as Sam or Frodo. Now it's settled back to everyday people. But most of our clients are absolutely committed, dedicated fans." They are also almost invariably from overseas. "New Zealanders are completely bemused by the interest here," she says. Heath is expecting business, which has remained steady since hitting a peak in about 2005, to grow again with the Hobbit films. Her company, along with similar operators around New Zealand, is eagerly awaiting the likely release of location details. "We have an idea about them, but like everybody we don't know exactly where." The attraction most certain to enjoy a boost is Hobbiton Movie Set and Farm Tours. Nestled in undulating hills near the quiet rural town of Matamata, in the North Island Waikato region, and half-owned by Jackson, this is where the hobbits really lived. Or near enough: large parts of the Rings and Hobbit films were shot here – and the current visitor numbers, about 20,000 a year, are expected to rapidly swell.

Tourism aside, the great economic legacy of The Lord of the Rings is in production expertise – highly skilled crews and digital animators – backed by a "phenomenal investment in computer technology", says John Yeabsley, a senior fellow at the NZ Institute for Economic Research, and co-author of a 2002 report on "the lasting effects of The Lord of the Rings". "Once all the mania was over, what it really left was an amazing increase in human capital, in skills and reputation, in proven capability on the ground," Yeabsley says. That is echoed by the Wellington mayor. "The Tolkien transformation has been absolutely extraordinary for our capital," says Wade-Brown, a British expatriate. "There will be short-term gains for the city, in tourism especially, but the big Wellington story is really one of technology and talent." The threat today for that skilled workforce, as for tourism, says Yeabsley, comes both from the the global economic slump and the strengthening New Zealand dollar. When Jackson began on the first trilogy, the American dollar bought almost exactly twice the amount of the New Zealand currency that it does today. It is against that backdrop that John Key, the New Zealand prime minister, embarked earlier this month on a tour of Hollywood, to "sell New Zealand" to studio bosses. He had an able chaperone in James Cameron, who spent more than NZ$350m making Avatar in New Zealand, and is in the process of moving his family to live there. With the screen industry contributing close to NZ$3bn a year to New Zealand's economy, said Key, "in simple terms, this visit is about jobs for New Zealanders". Part of his message was that "we have made sure our law is flexible".


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Addis Ababa and Hyderabad :lol:



SYDNEY said:


> *Christchurch in Lonely Planet's top 10*
> 
> 
> CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
> Quake-ravaged Christchurch has made it onto Lonely Planet's list of top 10 cities, the only New Zealand city to do so. The city, described by Lonely Planet as "rising from the rubble with a breath-taking mix of spirit, determination and flair", is ranked 6th on the travel publisher's Top 10 Cities for 2013. Lonely Planet's Asia Pacific sales and marketing director Chris Zeiher said each city was chosen based on its merits and the experienced it offered travellers. "We believe 2013 will be a great year to visit to Christchurch and experience the amazing energy of the city in its rebuilding phase." Christchurch Mayor Bob Parker said the energy and buzz in Christchurch made it an exciting place to visit. "The creativity and determination Christchurch people have shown since the quakes means we now have a city like no other in the world," he said. Canterbury Employers' Chamber of Commerce chief executive Peter Townsend said Christchurch's inclusion in the list showed how far the city had progressed since the quakes. "Hopefully we're going to see a lot more visitors heading our way as a result of this endorsement. It is vital to our economy that our tourism industry recovers quickly and accolades like these are an invaluable marketing tool." Christchurch and Canterbury Tourism chief executive Tim Hunter said there was a misconception that Christchurch was still a broken city but the city now had a lot of tourism providers up and running again. "Christchurch truly is the garden city, especially in spring, summer and autumn. It's still a beautiful city to live in," he said. Associate Minister of Tourism Chris Tremain said Lonely Planet's endorsement of Christchurch was exactly the sort of boost the city needed. "It's a real coup to get Christchurch included in the list of top 10 cities for 2013. As a regular user of Lonely Planet when I am travelling myself I fully understand the significant value of this recommendation." After the devastating earthquakes in September 2010 and February 2011, much of the CBD's buildings and infrastructure was damaged or had to be destroyed. Before the quakes it housed around 6000 businesses employing 50,000 people. Now the central city has been cleared for rebuilding. So far the Government has spent around $2.45 billion on rebuilding the city.
> 
> 
> *Lonely Planet's Top 10 Cities 2013:*
> 
> 1. San Francisco, America
> 
> 2. Amsterdam, The Netherlands
> 
> 3. Hyderabad, India
> 
> 4. Derry/Londonderry, Northern Ireland
> 
> 5. Beijing, China
> 
> 6. Christchurch, New Zealand
> 
> 7. Hobart, Australia
> 
> 8. Montreal, Canada
> 
> 9. Addis Ababa, Ethiopia
> 
> 10. Puerto Iguazu, Argentina


----------



## Guest

*Giant Gollum installed inside Wellington Airport*


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand's Hobbit inspired inflight safety video*


----------



## Guest

*Study Confirms Auckland Drives New Zealand’s Cruise Industry*


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland’s contribution to the cruise industry is pivotal to the sector in New Zealand according to the latest Economic Impact Assessment released today by Cruise New Zealand. The report reveals that during the 2012/13 season Auckland is on track to welcome 178,000 passengers and 78,000 crew, resulting in an injection of $114.9 million GDP into our region’s economy. This will surpass the 2011/12 cruise season which was Auckland’s strongest to date, with 163,000 passenger days spent in Auckland making up 16 per cent of all passenger days in New Zealand. During the season the sector supported over 1,550 jobs and added $101.2 million GDP to the Auckland economy. Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (ATEED) Chief Executive Brett O’Riley says the cruise industry is moving ahead at pace and the strong results confirm the importance of the sector for the region’s visitor economy. “The Auckland Visitor Plan outlines the city’s aim of increasing our annual visitor economy from just over $3 billion to around $6 billion per annum by 2021, and growth in the cruise sector will play a vital role in helping to achieve these targets,” says Mr O’Riley. The report reveals the important role that Auckland plays as an exchange port, with the passenger’s experience impacting on their first or last impression of New Zealand as a destination. 

Waterfront Auckland Chief Executive John Dalzell says Auckland is already investing in cruise infrastructure with a new cruise facility currently under construction in Shed 10 on Queens Wharf. “The cruise terminal will be ready for Auckland’s 2013/14 cruise season and will double the size of the current facility on Princes Wharf,” he says. Mr Dalzell says it is part of a wider progressive strategy for the delivery of cruise infrastructure being developed with Ports of Auckland that will ensure future investment keeps pace with the projected growth in the sector. Mr O’Riley says the Queens Wharf cruise facility will go a long way to improving the visitor experience for the thousands of cruise passengers that visit Auckland each year. “The cruise facility will be a great asset for Auckland and provide a welcoming first impression and seamless experience for visitors. But we can’t stop there – continuing to work with the industry to ensure Auckland’s status as a top cruise destination remains a high priority,” he says. ATEED works to help drive Auckland’s visitor economy and contribute to making Auckland the world’s most liveable city. Waterfront Auckland leads the strategic approach to the development of Auckland’s waterfront, consistent with Auckland Council’s vision and is the planning and design division charged with the delivery of the waterfront masterplan.


----------



## Guest

*New look for newzealand.com*


New Zealand Bound! by Joshua Cripps, on Flickr​
Tourism New Zealand’s consumer website has today been updated with important design and usability improvements. The improvements are the next step in the evolution of the site as it works to communicate directly with people considering a visit to New Zealand and convert them to travel. “newzealand.com is at the centre of Tourism New Zealand’s strategy to engage with travellers actively researching, planning and booking their New Zealand holiday,’ says Catherine Bates, Tourism New Zealand General Manager Brand and International PR. “While the role of the site remains the same – to connect consumers with travel sellers – it will now deliver this via improved functionality, usability and clearer design." The user-centred changes are based on an independent usability review, industry feedback and robust user research, including a mixture of online and face-to-face research across multiple markets engaging with almost 1,000 participants. “This research has helped us understand what improvements need to be made to support the genuine needs of users and will continue to be a key aspect of the on-going evolution of the site,” says Catherine. Key changes to the site include an updated navigation structure to help users find popular content and business listings. Content has also been renamed and re-grouped to enable users to make a clearer distinction between official and contributed content, know where they are located in the site and where to go next to find the information they are looking for.

“Visited by 11 million people in the year ending June 2012, the website is an influential information source. The improvements build on the redeveloped site released in 2011 which gave operators and travel sellers greater ability to use the site to promote their business. “The latest improvements have been designed to better connect potential travellers with travel sellers to continue to build preference for New Zealand as a holiday destination.” Small but significant changes to the site have been implemented over the past few months and have helped improve the efficiency of newzealand.com. Click through rates to travel sellers have climbed across Tourism New Zealand’s priority markets and consumers are more engaged with time on the site increasing by 26 per cent. Tourism New Zealand worked with Digital Arts Network (DAN) on the improvements. Commenting on the website Che Tamahori, Managing Director DAN, said; "Tourism New Zealand has driven a rigorous programme of testing and audience research to deliver site improvements. These changes make the site faster and easier to get around – delivering both impact and ease of use for users." The site is constantly evolving and enhancements to the site to support marketing campaigns and to deliver improved usability and functionality will occur on a regular basis.


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand safety video a global hit*


Gollum - The Hobbit - Unexpected Journey by Bernzfotos, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand’s latest safety video is a global hit, achieving worldwide media coverage and 6.2 million YouTube views in just four days since launching. The safety video is inspired by the upcoming fantasy adventure The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, a New Line Cinema and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures (MGM) production, which is the first in a trilogy of films from Kiwi director Sir Peter Jackson. The video has been created in conjunction with the Academy Award-winning Weta Workshop (The Lord of the Rings films) and features appearances from Jackson, as well as the unforgettable character Gollum, and descendants of J.R.R Tolkien, author of the timeless masterpiece The Hobbit on which the trilogy is based. Air New Zealand’s Head of International Marketing, Jodi Williams, says the safety video was a viral hit from the moment it was launched. “On the first day the safety video was watched by more than a million people on YouTube and that number has now grown to well over 6 million in just four days. On top of that stories on the video have featured in some of the world’s biggest news outlets, such as CNN, Sydney Morning Herald, The Telegraph and Wall Street Journal. The video has been simply fantastic for growing global awareness of the forthcoming movie, Air New Zealand’s brand and New Zealand as a destination. But most importantly it’s been a hit with customers on our aircraft and has again shown that by creating world class content people will engage with the safety messages,” Ms Williams says. The safety video can be viewed at www.youtube.com/airnewzealand and images from it are available for download at www.airnzhobbitmedia.com. Customers who pay close attention to the safety video could win a once-in-a-lifetime Middle-earth experience in New Zealand. Hidden within the video are secret Elvish codes. Viewers who spot the codes can then visit www.airnzcode.com/hobbitmovie to unlock the door to Bag End and be in to win a trip for two to New Zealand, including a tour of the Hobbiton movie set, a visit to the Weta Cave in Wellington and double passes to the red carpet global premiere of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey. Ms Williams says Air New Zealand will invest several million dollars in Australia, Asia, the United States and Europe on uniquely Air New Zealand marketing efforts related to The Hobbit movies to attract more tourists to New Zealand. The airline is also working with Tourism New Zealand on a range of initiatives, including helping to bring a large contingent of journalists to experience Middle-earth. A forthcoming feature of Air New Zealand’s support of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey will be a themed aircraft which will be revealed prior to the movie’s global premiere in Wellington on November 28.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland is more than big city lights*


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The top Australasian travel destination. The best two visitor experiences in New Zealand. A finalist in an international Sport City award. A venue for the World Triathlon Series for the next four years. The accolades for Auckland's can-do attitude have come thick and fast. Auckland was determined that the organisation, and staging, of Rugby World Cup 2011 would not be a one-off and there would be legacy benefits. The council etched into its 30-year plan that Auckland would be a true international destination, and experience, for tourism and events. Over the past month, Auckland was named: A Sport City of the Year finalist in the International Sports Event Management awards, alongside Copenhagen, Dusseldorf, London, Manchester and Melbourne. The winner will be announced, in London, on Friday (NZ time). Australasia's top destination at the 2012 World Travel Awards, heading off Sydney, Whitsunday Islands, Bora Bora and the Yasawa Islands. The Grand Final to find the global winner is in New Delhi on December 12. Home to New Zealand's top two visitor experiences - Auckland Harbour/Hauraki Gulf and urban Auckland including newly-refurbished Britomart and Wynyard Quarter - as recorded in the latest edition of the Lonely Planet travel Guide.

Auckland successfully staged the Barfoot and Thompson-sponsored Grand Final of the World Triathlon Series over Labour Weekend, and the International Triathlon Union wasted little time in naming the challenging inner-city course as a series stop-off for the next four years. Auckland will open the world circuit next April. Though Auckland's international reputation as a sporting and visitor destination has risen dramatically, the city hasn't overlooked its domestic market. In September Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (Ateed) launched its first domestic tourism campaign in a decade. The second round of the campaign, showcasing the depth and breadth of Auckland's tourist offering, is planned for March/April next year, and overall the campaign is aimed at getting Kiwis "to visit more, stay longer and spend more". Last year Auckland had 10.3 million domestic visitors, but only 4.3 million stayed for more than one night. Auckland has long been known as the gateway to the country, with the international airport receiving 1.9 million, or 75 per cent, of the 2.6 million overseas tourists a year. Traditionally, many haven't stayed long in Auckland, but that is starting to change. Total guest nights for the year ending May 2012 increased 7.5 per cent to 6.35 million compared with a national fall of 0.5 per cent to 31.67 million. The average length of stay in Auckland increased slightly from 2 to 2.03 nights. An additional one night's stay in Auckland for 1.9 million visitors, spending an average $250, would result in an immediate windfall of $475 million in a year for the local economy. 

So, is the gateway tag for Auckland out of date? Jason Hill, manager tourism at Ateed, says the latest awards "are for best destination and best visitor experiences - they don't say anything about being a gateway. "There is a new face to Auckland and the way we are starting to promote it is having an effect on travel agents and visitors' impressions," Hill says. "We have the uniqueness of the world's largest Polynesian city, rich in Maori, Pasifika and other cultures. We have the sophistication of big city life with good quality accommodation, superb dining and bars, and an array of great shopping. "Within minutes of downtown you can be walking on to a marae, peering into a volcanic cone, strolling through a rainforest or on a golden sandy beach, and take thrilling jetboat or America's Cup yacht rides." Hill says the domestic campaign was aimed at changing New Zealanders' perception about Auckland. "They come to Auckland for the big lights, an event or concert and a game of rugby. We want to give them ideas they haven't thought about, and have them stay an extra night." Ateed, in conjunction with DoC and local iwi, is planning a new tourist offering - a one or two-day walk on Rangitoto and Motutapu islands. Hill says DoC has nine great walks and "we want this one to be the 10th." The plan is for a local iwi guide to accompany the visitors and tell them the story of the islands, from pre-European to modern times. "Standing on a 700-year-old maunga and volcano, and taking in the unique flora and fauna and the views back to Auckland city will be second to none. "Nowhere else do you have this combination and variety."


----------



## Guest

*Airline plans tip China growth*


ARROWTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland International Airport chiefs hope the fast growing Chinese tourist market will be boosted by Air New Zealand's plans to expand links into China and signs China Southern Airlines may step up services to this country. Air New Zealand will move to daily flights to Shanghai and its new deal with Cathay Pacific means better connections into mainland China through Cathay's Dragonair subsidiary. Meanwhile, executives from China Southern are due to visit Auckland next month, just over a year since starting direct daily services between Auckland and Guangzhou. Figures released yesterday show China has surged ahead of Britain to become New Zealand's second-largest tourist market. The Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment (MBIE) quarterly International Visitor Survey, showed spending by Chinese visitors has increased by 37 per cent in the past year. A total spend of $555 million in the year to September 2012 put China ahead of British spending ($545 million) for the first time. Incoming Auckland Airport chief executive Adrian Littlewood said New Zealand was part of China Southern's expansion plans for Australasia. "I think they are confident they have new routes all around their network and new planes," Littlewood said. "They have confidence in growth and they have confidence out of New Zealand."

China Southern's New Zealand general manager Henry Dai said yesterday the past year had shown demand for greater business and leisure travel between New Zealand and China. "We look forward to working with New Zealand authorities and the industry to develop our service further," he said. At the launch of the daily service a year ago, the airline also announced its intention to explore hubbing options to South America. This, along with a possible twice daily service into Auckland, could more than double New Zealand's inbound tourism growth and revenue from China, Auckland Airport said. China Southern is Asia's largest airline in fleet size and passengers carried. It flies to 121 destinations and has 136 aircraft on order - of which 10 are Boeing 787-800 Dreamliners - and this created big potential for future growth. Littlewood yesterday highlighted the benefits of the direct air links to southern China which had led to 40 per cent year-on-year growth of Chinese visitors through the airport. Littlewood, who takes the top job next week, said the number of visitors from China was now second to Australia as the highest inbound market. Littlewood, at present general manager of retail and commercial, takes the top job on Monday, and said he was optimistic about Air New Zealand's plans. "It gives them better connections into China which is good for them but also good for us. It increases the penetration into the Chinese market." The airport's international market development manager, Mark Frood, said potential new services from Auckland to South America offered potential for growth.


----------



## Guest

*China tourist spend jumps nearly 40pc*


Lake Tekapo by RickyLiew, on Flickr​
China has surged ahead of the United Kingdom to become New Zealand's second largest tourist market, according to figures out today. The Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment (MBIE) today released its quarterly International Visitor Survey, which shows spending by Chinese visitors has increased by 37 per cent in the last year. A total spend of $555 million in the year to September 2012 put China ahead of UK spending ($545 million) for the first time. Ongoing growth in the Chinese visitor spend would have major implications for our tourism industry, said the ministry's tourism research and evaluation manager Peter Ellis. "In the last three years China has overtaken Japan, the United States and now the UK tourist markets to become our second largest tourism market, as we forecast 14 months ago would happen around this time," he said. "The number of visitors from China has increased by 37 per cent in the last year alone, and just as importantly, the amount they spend while here has also risen by 37 per cent." Chinese spending was still less than a third of New Zealand's largest tourist market Australia, which spent $1.7 billion in the year. Statistics New Zealand released figures last month showing China had overtaken the US as New Zealand's third largest visitor source in the September year, up to 187,000. This comes behind the 1.17 million Australians and 198,000 visitors from the UK. Ellis said Chinese visitors tended to take shorter trips to New Zealand than other visitors, and they tended to focus on Auckland and Rotorua. On average, Chinese tourists spend 16.6 days and $3,300 in New Zealand. The MBIE was working with the tourism industry on a China Market Review, he said. "The aim is to identify actions to improve the quality of experiences for Chinese visitors and maximise the potential of this surge in tourism." The Visitor Survey showed the total visitor spend - including all countries - fell by two per cent in the year, despite arrivals numbers increasing two per cent. The drop was largely due to a change in the visitor mix, with visits to friends and family increasing from 33 to 35 per cent of the total, the MBIE said in a statement. People who stay with friends and family typically spend less money while here. The International Visitor Survey is based on interviews of 5,200 tourists per year departing from New Zealand airports.


----------



## Guest

*South Island's best wine tourism ventures revealed*


Rippon vineyard at Lake Wanaka by jorgazmo, on Flickr​
Spy Valley Wines won this year's new category - architecture and landscapes - for its impressive and award winning building that responds to the region's dramatic natural environment, judges said. Christchurch | South Island, which includes the Waipara Valley, Canterbury, Marlborough, Nelson and Central Otago wine regions, belongs to the exclusive network. Chief Judge Dr Joanna Fountain, a senior lecturer in tourism at Lincoln University, says she was "very impressed" by the growing range of wine tourism opportunities available overall. "I was particularly impressed by the level of initiative and innovation shown by more established operators and their dedication to demonstrating consistently high standards." This year's regional winners will now go on to compete against the network's eight other cities and wine regions from around the world at the international awards in Florence, Italy. Melton Estate, in West Melton near Christchurch, won the Wine Tourism Restaurant category, having introduced a new chef, a seasonal and mostly local menu and a new pavillion and courtyard area. Mayor Bob Parker says the opportunity to promote Christchurch and the tourism and wine industries of the wider South Island regularly to an international audience were a key part of belonging to the Great Wine Capitals Global Network. "We see huge value for our city and the wider South Island in using the awards to promote our region to wine tourists, who spend a lot more and stay significantly longer than your average tourist," says Mayor Bob Parker. Northburn Station, in Central Otago, won the Innovative Wine Tourism Experiences for its innovative and memorable visitor experience. "The setting is truly spectacular, offering products from the farm and garden is unique, and the wine is exceptional," says Dr Fountain. Central Otago's specialist wine tours company, Appellation Central Wine Tours, won the award for wine tourism services for offering a "consistently excellent experience". Yealands Estate Wines won the award for Sustainable Wine Tourism. "Yealands is continuing to strive to provide new opportunities for the visitor to share their vision and are really creating a total visitor experience at the winery," says Dr Fountain. This includes a new self-guided winery drive and picnic option. The winners receive a Best of Wine Tourism trophy and plaque as well as opportunities to promote themselves locally and internationally through the Great Wine Capitals Global Network. For more details about the winners, categories and criteria see: www.southislandwine.co.nz/awards.asp


----------



## Guest

*360 Degrees on Queenstown and Wanaka Goes Live*


Queenstown lake - New Zealand. by globetrottingmatt, on Flickr​
An exciting new tourism website aimed at promoting Queenstown and Wanaka’s attractions to the online world using the latest in panoramic photographic technology was launched earlier this week in Wanaka. Keith Stubbs, owner and operator of www.360queenstown-wanaka.com, described the site as “Google Maps meets Google Street View and the Yellow Pages rolled into one”, and predicted it would be one of the three or four biggest websites in the area. “The 360qw mission is to provide the most comprehensive and detailed information website for Queenstown and Wanaka while producing useful and entertaining content all year round,” he said. Launched to an audience of tourism professionals at Wanaka’s Oakridge Hotel, Mr Stubbs said the site incorporates stunning 360-degree interactive panoramic photography with maps, detailed information and editorial, as well as regular updates on weather, river, lake and snow conditions. A Wanaka local who is originally from the UK, Mr Stubbs first went to Japan to write for a guidebook entitled ‘Snow Search Japan’. (The guide book went on to win a gold medal at the New York Independent Publisher Awards). It was in Japan that he became involved with the first 360 website in the resort of Niseko. “The 360 founders wanted the second site in the world to be launched in a renowned international tourism region,” he said.

“In a busy winter month 360niseko has 17,400 visits, 8,000 unique visitors, and 43,000 page views, so as Queenstown and Wanaka are year-round tourism destinations we’re expecting the kind of stats we’ve seen in Japan in both summer and winter. “With year-round activities, many of which are outdoors, just about every corner is stunning and the potential is huge. Our home page carousel is a prime piece of web real estate.” Mr Stubbs said all local businesses were being encouraged in the first instance to sign up for a free basic listing. “We want to get businesses engaged with the site, which is pretty simple to do, just like updating a Facebook page. Then they can become familiar with the product and service, and see how it works before deciding if they want to sign up for one of the sponsored packages, which can include panoramic shots of their own business and be included on the most detailed maps available which will take customers directly to them.” Aiming for 1000 panoramas on the site within the year, Mr Stubbs said he already had 100 location pages and over 200 panoramas uploaded. He is working with local and highly respected photographer Jackie Gay who captures the entire sphere of an image, above and below.

Mr Stubbs said there is considerable skill required in taking the original shots but understanding the “stitching process” is the key element. Stitching the panoramic images together takes about two hours for each ‘pano’, which can be linked together to create a virtual tour through a business. “Because we’ve developed and grown this skill in-house, we keep costs low and are able to offer the very latest in cutting-edge technology to our local businesses at a very competitive price,” he said. Mr Stubbs said iPads, iPhones and other smart devices were predicted to take over from websites as traveller information portals by 2014. With this technology the panoramas come into their own as the instinctive tilting of the devices enable users to “look around” as they would naturally. He said there were many obvious advantages to users, who were “pretty likely” to be coming to Wanaka or Queenstown if they were looking on the site, or potentially in the area already. “They’ll be able to find easily located business details, including descriptions, opening times, phone numbers, maps (including satellite maps with topography), and direct links to the business’s website – plus that stunning 360 degree image or virtual tour. “This is much more than a directory with attractive visuals. We’re dedicated to promoting Queenstown and Wanaka as a world class destination and invest a significant amount of our revenue back into reaching the right people from the right places.” An events database and accommodation booking engine are also in the pipeline for the site. All prices and plans are available on the website www.360queenstown-wanaka.com


----------



## Guest

Gr8 updates, thanks Mr KF


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> Gr8 updates, thanks Mr KF


You are most welcome :kiss:


New Zealand by VespaTS, on Flickr


The Lighthouse by VespaTS, on Flickr


Purakaunui Falls by VespaTS, on Flickr


Rainy Fjords by VespaTS, on Flickr


Curvy by VespaTS, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*100% Middle-earth campaign wins world’s best travel award*






Tourism New Zealand’s 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign has taken out the award for ‘World's Leading Destination Marketing Campaign’ in the World Travel Awards 2012 Grand Final. The win was announced at a red-carpet awards gala ceremony in New Delhi last night. The evening marks the culmination of a year-long search by The World Travel Awards for the very best in travel and tourism including destination marketing campaign. The award winners were decided by tourism professionals in over 171 countries across the globe including travel agencies, tour and transport companies and tourism organisations. Tourism New Zealand Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says; “It is a huge honour to win this category, recognising the strength and effectiveness of our new 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign. “We believe that we have identified a valuable opportunity to enhance the country's international profile through its association with the filming of The Hobbit trilogy. “Through our new 100% Pure New Zealand campaign we aim to leverage the attention that New Zealand will receive by starring in these movies, and convert that attention into travel. “Receiving recognition from the international tourism industry for the work we are doing is a great achievement.” ... *MORE*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing city


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing city


I am guessing that you mean Country  Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Hobbit already boosting NZ tourism*


nz_hobbiton_IMG_8639_40_41_tonemapped by Stas Kulesh, on Flickr​
The Hobbit trilogy is already being credited with a big boost to New Zealand tourism with flight bookings jumping significantly as fans flock here for a taste of Middle-earth. A farm near Matamata in Waikato and parts of the Wellington region have become Hobbit tourist attractions, and fans from around the world and coming in their droves to see the backdrop to the films. Flight bookings to New Zealand through online travel site Expedia have increased 84 per cent, up 50 per cent compared to the same month last year, the Daily Mail reported. Another search engine, Skyscanner, revealed similar interest, with bookings on flights to Wellington up 117 per cent compared to December last year. Air New Zealand was benefiting from the film, even before its release. The airline paid for the rights to be the "official airline of Middle-earth". Bookings for the airline from the United States almost doubled the day before last month's Wellington premiere of the first film in the trilogy and were up by a third in Japan following a Hobbit promotion. Tourism New Zealand is spending $10 million promoting The Hobbit trilogy. Stars of the film including Australian actress Cate Blanchett attended the London premiere on Wednesday.


----------



## Guest

*KiwiRail Scenic Journeys on Facebook*


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
KiwiRail Scenic Journeys has launched its own Facebook page as a further means to connect with both New Zealanders and tourists and promote Scenic’s long-distance train trips. “We offer some amazing rail journeys and the page is a great way for us to engage with visitors from all over the world, as well as locals, and provide them with a way to share their experiences on our services,” says Scenic Marketing Manager, Richard Keenan. The site is simple to navigate and provides some great photo montages of the scenic rail routes. “KiwiRail Scenic provides a travel experience that is unique and quite different from what you can experience by any other transport mode —be it via car, bus or plane. It really is a New Zealand tourism experience like no other. “Word of mouth matters, especially on Facebook. To get your fans talking about you, the key is to make it easy to spread the word. “Over the next little while, we will be encouraging our customers and industry peers to visit the KiwiRail Scenic Facebook page, ‘like’ us and share their comments on posts,” Mr Keenan says.


----------



## Guest

*Cheaper flights put Queenstown ahead*


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown has beaten out the Coromandel as New Zealanders' favourite holiday spot at home and Australia is our preferred overseas destination. Cheaper domestic air travel has pulled the southern town, famed for its stunning position on the shores of Lake Wakatipu, adventure sports and skiing, within easier reach of Kiwi holiday-makers. A Herald-DigiPoll survey asked New Zealanders their preferred holiday destinations. Queenstown was the preferred domestic destination of 25.7 per cent of those polled, followed by Coromandel at 22.3 per cent, Bay of Islands at 20.7 per cent, and Nelson at 13 per cent. The Coromandel had topped the same poll last summer. Destination Queenstown chief executive Graham Budd said the town's pricey reputation had greatly diminished over the past two years. That was partly due to the falling price of airfares from Auckland, Wellington and Christchurch. This month Queenstown Airport will see a 17 per cent increase in inbound flights compared with January last year. Air New Zealand has increased its capacity on direct services between Auckland and Queenstown by 32 per cent; up to five services on some days ... *MORE*


----------



## Yellow Fever

The scenery is simply stunning! The kiwirail looks pretty comfy sitting inside.


----------



## Guest

Yellow Fever said:


> The scenery is simply stunning! The kiwirail looks pretty comfy sitting inside.


Cheers mate :hug: The trains are new and extremely comfortable - I am not one for long journeys but I would definitely consider travelling from Auckland to Wellington in one of those  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*Tourism industry confidence levels at a high*


Southland, New Zealand by NewCreatioNZ, on Flickr​
The tourism industry’s confidence levels are the highest they’ve been since September 2011 when the end of the Rugby World Cup triggered a slump. The Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment’s (MBIE) Tourism Industry Monitor, published today, shows that the business confidence index has risen from 102 to 124 this quarter—bouncing back from lows of 60 and 52 in March and July 2012 respectively. Peter Ellis, acting manager of MBIE’s Tourism Research and Evaluation team, says that tourism businesses’ performance expectations are used to create the business confidence index. “The Tourism Industry Monitor essentially reflects the industry’s attitude—it’s a way that we can take the pulse of the industry through the highs and lows that come with major events and quite often with the differing seasons.” The two most positive factors contributing to tourism businesses’ increased expectations this quarter are the domestic and international visitor markets. Global economic conditions remain the factor of most concern. “The monitor reflects the reality of the tourism industry’s concerns in tough economic times and it’s encouraging to see that overall tourism business confidence has increased from its comparatively low levels in the past year. We’ve also seen an end for now to the strong regional differences that were obvious in 2011; tourism industry confidence has been basically the same in the south island as the north in the past six months,” Mr Ellis says ... *MORE*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

if I meant the whole country, especially the city of Auckland 



SYDNEY said:


> I am guessing that you mean Country  Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> if I meant the whole country, especially the city of Auckland


I see, thanks mate :hug:


----------



## Yellow Fever

A country of "Lord of the Ring".


----------



## Guest

Yellow Fever said:


> A country of "Lord of the Ring".


Don't be surprised to see a few Hobbits around


----------



## Yellow Fever

Was the movie "Hobbits" filmed there as well?


----------



## Guest

Yellow Fever said:


> Was the movie "Hobbits" filmed there as well?


Yeah, I have just been to visit Hobbiton which is a two hour drive from Auckland (*here are the pics*), it is stunning ! Here's a video showing the different locations where filming took place for The Hobbit:


----------



## Linguine

amazing photos, lovely beach....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> amazing photos, lovely beach....:cheers:


Thanks :hug: Have a great weekend mate.


----------



## Guest

*November international visitor arrivals steady*


New Zealand, North Island-214 by Tristan27, on Flickr​
Figures released by Statistics New Zealand today have confirmed that international visitor arrivals to New Zealand were up by 0.8 per cent for the month of November. Total arrivals for the year ending November were marginally down by 0.7 per cent compared to the previous 12 months which included the significant Rugby World Cup 2011 arrivals. “Comparing total arrivals for year ending November 2012 against 2010 figures we see an increase of 1.7 per cent, signifying small underlying growth when we take out the impact of the RWC 2011,” says Kevin Bowler, Chief Executive Tourism New Zealand. “As we head into the summer high-season, it is encouraging to see that visitor arrivals have been maintained.” Australian visitor arrivals were up 2.5 per cent for the month while arrivals were up 1.0 per cent for the year. Arrivals from Asia remain strong with China, Japan, Indonesia and Korea all showing strong growth. The increase in arrivals from Japan, up 3.3 per cent in November, indicates on-going recovery in the market. Chinese arrivals grew 17.6 per cent for the month, seeing China overtake the United Kingdom to become New Zealand’s second biggest source of visitors in the November 2012 year ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*NZ Tourism Statistics Infographic*


View of Tunnel Beach by fankhauser24, on Flickr​
New Zealand has long been one of the most popular tourist destinations for visitors from all around the world, and here at GO Rentals we love meeting and looking after all sorts of different people from across the globe as they set out to explore this beautiful country we are lucky enough to call home. We decided it would be interesting to find out a bit more about our New Zealand visitors, so we put together this infographic to tell us more about where our visitors come from, why they come to New Zealand, where they go, what they do, and how they get around while they are here.

*Key Observations:*

• 44% of Visitors came from Australia

• 47% of Visitors came for Holidays

• Auckland has been most popular place to stay for the Visitors

• Germans spent more days in NZ than visitors from any other country

• Koreans spent more money than any other nationalities


----------



## Guest

*Kiwis rated among world's best accommodation*


Dunedin beach by ReverendMungo, on Flickr​
A luxury Queenstown hotel and a Marlborough bed and breakfast are among the world's best accommodation, according to guests. The two businesses beat other accommodation from around the world to receive the rankings, based on feedback from millions of travellers who scored each place on a range of aspects using well-known website TripAdvisor. Both owners were delighted to find out they had been ranked among the world's best in the site's Travellers' Choice Awards. "We were quite stunned," said Matt Diack, owner of Dairy Private Luxury Hotel in Queenstown. His business was rated fourth best in the small hotel category, after hotels in Greece, Belize, and South Africa. Feedback on the site described the New Zealand hotel as "a luxurious yet homey place we couldn't rate highly enough". "Rooms are well appointed, common areas are well suited to privacy or socialising, and the high tea and breakfast were superb," it said. The hotel, which got its name because it used to be the site of a corner dairy, is in the centre of the city ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Saying 'I do' 16,000 km from home*


IMG_1437 by MeredithMullooly, on Flickr​
For Russian bride Tamila Efendieva the "something new" on her wedding day is the country. Efendieva, 27, and her groom Gleb Tumasyev, 39, escaped the rat race of Moscow this month to exchange vows on an isolated mountain in Queenstown. They are one of at least 2000 foreign couples expected to tie the knot at "destination weddings" in New Zealand this year. Figures obtained through Statistics New Zealand reveal continued growth in visitors who register their marriages with the Department of Internal Affairs. More than 10,300 foreign couples married in New Zealand in the past five years compared to just 3900 during a five-year period in the 1980s. Efendieva, a freelance journalist, said she never wanted a large traditional Russian wedding. "For me, the wedding day is something magical and intimate only for two people, it's not for everybody," Efendieva said. "Unfortunately our families were not with us but they also understood and supported us. We will arrange an intimate party for them in Moscow." They chose New Zealand on a random click of the mouse. A Google search of "romantic wedding destinations" pointed to Queenstown and they hired Minetta Hope, owner of The Wedding Company, who arranged their travel-themed day ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*WANAKA*


----------



## Guest

Some of the more unusual beaches in New Zealand ...


*Hot Water Beach*, Coromandel (An underground river of hot water flows from the interior of the earth to surface in the Pacific Ocean at Hot Water Beach, dig your own spa pool in the sand to lie back in and relax while the steam from the hot pool envelops you),






*Muriwai Beach*, Auckland (one of the city's West Coast beaches which consist of black volcanic sand),






*Kaikoura*, Canterbury (pebble beach hugged by The Southern Alps ... the beach is known for it's therapeutic / trance-like qualities generated by the sound of the sea brushing over the pebbles)


Southern alps from Kaikoura beach by KENPARKER1947, on Flickr


Kaikoura Beach by greshbin, on Flickr






*Milford Sound Beach*, Fiordland (gateway to the fiords)


Milford Sound beach by bksmithdvm, on Flickr


New Zealand: Milford Sound by cedartree_13, on Flickr​


----------



## italiano_pellicano

beautiful mountains


----------



## Guest

italiano_pellicano said:


> beautiful mountains


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Auckland Sustains Strong Growth In Guest Nights*


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland continues its trend of strong visitation with guest nights up 11 per cent in November 2012 compared to the previous year, according to the latest results from Statistics New Zealand’s Commercial Accommodation Monitor. Domestic guest nights leaped 25.5 per cent in November off the back of Auckland’s inaugural domestic tourism campaign – led by ATEED (Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development) – as well as a strong events month. During November several major events, including Mary Poppins and the Coldplay and Radiohead concerts, helped to draw domestic visitors to Auckland. For the year end November 2012 Auckland’s total guest nights – both domestic and international – were up 3.4 per cent on the previous year, bucking the national trend of a 1.9 per cent decline. ATEED Acting General Manager Destination Jason Hill says it is excellent to see Auckland’s healthy visitation leading into the busy summer season. “This follows a very strong September and October and sets us up well for the remainder of summer when Auckland is alive with multiple events alongside the diverse range of experiences that attract visitors to our region,” says Mr Hill ... *MORE*


----------



## alexander2000

wow! gorgeous photos specially the last one.


----------



## Guest

alexander2000 said:


> wow! gorgeous photos specially the last one.


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Pullman Auckland ranked Top Hotel Spa in New Zealand*


Polynesian Spa. Thermal hot springs and health spa. Rotorua, New Zealand. model release # 602 & 603 by Arrival Magazine, on Flickr​
TripAdvisor has announced the top 10 hotel spas in the South Pacific, with Pullman Auckland’s Spa at the Pullman ranked at #8. Spa at the Pullman is the highest ranked New Zealand hotel spa on the list, which has been compiled by TripAdvisor based on hotel spa reviews.The announcement comes off the back of a successful re-launch of the Spa in 2012 and sets the tone for another successful year in 2013. Rob McIntyre, General Manager of Pullman Auckland says the accolade is particularly pleasing given votes were made by travellers who have experienced the Spa’s renowned five star service. “We have worked hard to maintain exceptional international standards and provide innovative spa treatments at Spa at the Pullman, so it’s fantastic to receive such recognition from our guests,” says Mr McIntyre. “It’s also great for our country’s tourism industry, as it highlights Auckland and Pullman Auckland as a premier travel destination for both locals and international visitors.” ... *MORE*

*TripAdvisor Top 10 Hotel Spas in the South Pacific:*

1. Four Seasons Resort Bora Bora – Bora Bora, French Polynesia

2. Hayman Great Barrier Reef – Hayman Island, Australia

3. InterContinental Fiji Golf Resort & Spa – Sigatoka, Fiji

4. Outrigger on the Lagoon Fiji - Sigatoka, Fiji

5. The Langham, Sydney – Sydney, Australia

6. Likuliku Lagoon Resort – Malolo Island, Fiji

7. Park Hyatt Melbourne – Melbourne, Australia

8. Pullman Auckland – Auckland, New Zealand

9. Crown Metropol Melbourne – Melbourne, Australia

10. The Langham Auckland – Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown hotels voted best in NZ*


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The top three hotels in New Zealand are in Queenstown, according to guests. Millbrook Resort received top honours in the TripAdvisor Travellers' Choice 2013 awards, followed by the Hilton Queenstown and Pounamu Apartments. TripAdvisor is an online site which ranks accommodation, eateries and activities according to guests' feedback. Queenstown dominated the top-25 New Zealand hotel category. The Sofitel Queenstown was ranked eighth, the Glebe Apartments 10th, St Moritz Queenstown 12th and the Crowne Plaza Queenstown 18th. Millbrook head of operations Brian Howie said the award was a ''wonderful surprise and testimony to the continued hard work of the entire Millbrook team to ensure we provide all our guests with world-class, five-star service every time''. ''Millbrook will celebrate its 20th birthday in March and this award, which is voted for by our guests, is the perfect way to celebrate this milestone.'' The TripAdvisor awards are in their 11th year. The Dairy Private Luxury Hotel in Queenstown was voted among the world's best, coming fourth in the world small hotel category.


----------



## Guest

*Campervan trip around NZ makes UK bucket list*


Australasian gannet, Sula bassana by Wanda Sowry, on Flickr​
Travelling around New Zealand in a campervan has beaten a trip to Disney World and an audience with the Queen among the top 50 things Britons want to do before they die, a survey has found. The survey of 2000 adults in the United Kingdom found becoming a millionaire was the most popular bucket list ambition, followed by travelling the world, seeing the Northern Lights, walking the Great Wall of China and becoming mortgage free. A trip around New Zealand in a motorhome came in at 29 out of the top 50 things to do before death, the Daily Mail reported. It was slightly less popular than living and working overseas, a hot air balloon ride and flying a plane - but came ahead of more predictable choices like visiting Disney World, gambling in Los Vegas, driving a Formula 1 racing car, meeting a favourite celebrity and an audience with the Queen. Britons are the third-biggest group of campervan users in New Zealand, accounting for 14 per cent of all rentals in 2011, according to research by Covec released last month ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Tightly controlled Chinese visitor market under spotlight*


New Chums by Piotr Zurek, on Flickr​
Tourism groups are looking at ways to reform the tightly controlled Chinese visitor market one industry leader says is failing to deliver the benefits it should. Just under 200,000 Chinese visited New Zealand last year but many are on short trips added on to visits to Australia. Traditionally "dual destination" visitors spend less here. Tourism Industry Association chief executive Martin Snedden said tightly controlled "shopping trips" were not benefiting New Zealand tourism operators or the visitors themselves. "A lot of the revenue is siphoned off before the visitor gets to New Zealand." Snedden has been in the job since the middle of last year and said he was shocked by the system which stemmed from how difficult it is to get a visa to visit this country. "The approved destination status scheme allows certain agents in China to guarantee visas and they do that knowing there's going to be a pre-approved itinerary ... the visitor is told where they're going, where they're going to stay, how they're going to be transported and where they're going to shop. The agents that organise this totally control the visit." ... *MORE*


----------



## MyGeorge

impressive city and scenic panorama of mountains and the seas are simply breathtaking.
this country is indeed blessed.


----------



## Vasthrash

Incredible country, I love it.


----------



## Guest

MyGeorge said:


> impressive city and scenic panorama of mountains and the seas are simply breathtaking.
> this country is indeed blessed.





Vasthrash said:


> Incredible country, I love it.


Thanks for the comments, you are both very king :hug:


----------



## Guest

*China luxury award win a boon for NZ tourism industry*


Tigers Den Luxury Accommodation and Guest Lodge 25 by TigersDenLuxuryAccommodation, on Flickr​
New Zealand’s recognition as a luxury destination by Chinese travellers shows efforts to attract more affluent visitors from this market are starting to gain traction, says Martin Snedden, Tourism Industry Association New Zealand (TIA) Chief Executive. New Zealand was awarded the title of “World’s Best Luxury Destination 2013” in the Shanghai Travelers’ Club 2013 Luxury Travel Awards. Three New Zealand businesses also won top awards – Auckland Airport was named World’s Best Airport, Whare Kea Lodge the Best Asia-Pacific Boutique Hotel, and Millbrook, the Best Asia-Pacific Golf Course. “Congratulations to all those winners. Their success will benefit the wider New Zealand tourism industry and boost our reputation in China as a high-quality visitor destination,” says Mr Snedden. “China has grown rapidly to become New Zealand’s second largest visitor market, with around 200,000 arrivals last year. Tourism operators, Tourism New Zealand, other government agencies and TIA are putting a lot of resource into getting more value out of this market, including attracting higher-value visitors and encouraging them to stay longer. “New Zealand’s success in these awards is to be celebrated and will help put us on the map with wealthy Chinese travellers as a must-visit destination.”


----------



## Guest

*Visitor numbers stable in December*


New Zealand's treasure by syaza azrudin, on Flickr​
Foreign tourist numbers were flat in December, compared with the same month a year ago, but that reflected more people coming from China and Japan, but a drop off from Australian and British tourists. Statistics New Zealand figures show 364,000 visitor arrivals in December, almost unchanged from December 2011. "Although there wasn't much change in volume from 2011, there were still differences by country," population statistics manager Andrea Blackburn said. "Compared with 2011, December 2012 visitor arrivals from China, Japan, and Germany increased, while arrivals from Australia, the United Kingdom, and Malaysia decreased." The increase from China continued a growing number of monthly visitor arrivals from that country since May 2010. Japan's increase was a recovery from drops in 2011 after the Christchurch earthquake in February and Japan's earthquake and tsunami in March. In the December 2012 year, 2.565 million visitors arrived in New Zealand, down 1 percent from 2011, when the Rugby World Cup was held. The largest increase by far was in visitors from China, but this was countered by decreases from the United Kingdom, France, and South Africa ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Romancing Middle earth*


Middle Earth, New Zealand by penttja, on Flickr​
Their eyes met across a room crowded with large, pointy ears. And now a United States couple who met and fell in love while dressed as characters from The Lord of the Rings are dreaming of a trip to Middle-earth. Chris Herzberg and Nadine Palmer, of Augusta in Georgia, met at a comic book convention in 2004. He was dressed as Legolas and she Eowyn from the film trilogy. Speaking from the US, Mr Herzberg told the Herald they both knew there was a special connection the instant they saw each other. "We hit it right off the bat because we were both dressed in costumes. We talked and found that we had a lot in common." He said he may not have met his girlfriend had it not been for advice he was given days before. "My older sister said to me, 'Chris, you look a lot like Orlando Bloom. You should dress up as Legolas'. So I did ... that's how we met." Over the next few months the pair stayed connected via email and eventually established a long-distance relationship on the internet. The couple now live in the state of Georgia, where Mr Herzberg is a middle school teacher at a private school and Ms Palmer is a freelance graphic artist and costume designer. She makes all their costumes ... *MORE*


----------



## gabo79

Marvelus mountains more pics of mountains please.


----------



## Guest

gabo79 said:


> Marvelus mountains more pics of mountains please.


I shall see what I can do


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown hits record guest nights in December*


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Statistics New Zealand’s latest research shows Queenstown’s December 2012 guest nights hit an all time high. According to the Commercial Accommodation Monitor (CAM), total visitor nights for the month of December were up 9.6 percent to 264,049 when compared with December 2011. December 2011 was the previous record holder for December visitor nights at 240,880. International guest nights were up 9.4 percent to 177,572, accounting for 67.2 percent of all guest nights in the Queenstown RTO area, while domestic guest nights were up 10.1 percent to 86,477 for the same period. Motels/apartments and hotels and were the key sectors to benefit, with 21.1 and 16.7 percent respective increases in visitor nights. A year-on-year comparison ending December 2012 shows overall guest nights were up 5.8 percent to 2,543,499 with a 2.7 percent increase in international guest nights and an 11.8 percent increase in domestic guest nights. Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd was delighted with the result. “As we all know, our visitor mix is creating new dynamics that we all need to adapt to. “Holiday park numbers have declined in December while hotel and motel guest nights have driven the growth. “Achieving a record full year result in 2012 is satisfying. Our challenge is to continue to build on that and gain growth across all sectors of the visitor economy in Queenstown.”


----------



## Guest

*Air New Zealand recognised in international airline awards*


Air New Zealand 77W Business Premier Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand has been recognised as amongst the best in the world for getting passengers to their destinations on time. The airline has been named best major airline in the Pacific for on-time performance, by flight and information services website FlightStats. Air New Zealand is also one of four finalists in the global Major International Airlines category. The awards recognise airlines for delivering on a key element of customer service – the ability to meet passengers’ expectations of arriving at their chosen destination on schedule. Air New Zealand Chief Operations Officer Bruce Parton says this global recognition is shared by the thousands of staff across New Zealand and around the world who work hard every day to bring all the required elements together to ensure flights get away on time, whether it’s a short hop to regional New Zealand or a long haul flight to Los Angeles and beyond. “Not only are we the best in the Pacific at getting our customers to where they need to be safely and on time, we do so without compromising the truly world-class customer service we pride ourselves on,” Mr Parton says.


----------



## Guest

*Airways New Zealand Takes Top International Award*


Air New Zealand 77W Premium Economy Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
Airways NZ has won an international award for a project which saves airlines nearly a million dollars of fuel a year and reduces delays by around 400%. The Southern Performance Based Navigation Installation Project makes flying into the mountainous and difficult Queenstown airport safer and more efficient. It won the prestigious Jane’s ATC Awards in the Operational Efficiency category. Over 70 submissions were received from air navigation service providers, regulatory bodies and private-sector companies around the world. Speaking from ATM World Congress in Madrid, Spain, where he received the award, Airways chief executive Ed Sims said this project was further evidence that Airways was truly a world leading organisation. “Airways is a small but smart air navigation service provider. It is brilliant to be recognised for the high level of service and technical excellence that we’ve achieved.” The Southern PBN project utilises GPS technology to maximise the use of airspace. In Queenstown, this means increasing the number of flights per hour in poor weather from 4 to 12, and reducing delays from 2000 -2600 minutes a month to only around 400 minutes a month. “We worked with the airlines, with Queenstown airport and with some overseas suppliers to make this happen. It’s the beginning of a nation-wide programme to maximise New Zealand’s airspace and make flying safe and efficient for airlines, and the flying the public,” said Sims. The judging panel included industry experts from around the world. This is the second year in a row that Airways has won an award. Last year it won the Service Provision category for keeping NZ’s skies open after the Christchurch earthquakes.


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ top carrier: report*


Air New Zealand B747-419 VK-NBV by happyrelm, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand has emerged as the top performing airline in this region in Macquarie's aviation outlook for the year, which also says the airline could renew its relationship with Singapore Airlines. The investment bank says that after a strong performance last year, Air NZ was expected to continue outperforming as it further consolidates its market leading position across its domestic and international network. The research report says that under new chief executive Christopher Luxon the airline has a new, energised management team and positive momentum. Macquarie agrees with Air NZ's assessment that its pre-tax profit will double this year and there is potential for further earnings improvement in the 2014 financial year as demand continues to improve and it gets the benefit of its alliance with Cathay Pacific ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Guest nights up as foreigners fill local accommodation*


View from the centre of New Zealand (CIMG9830) by alg24, on Flickr​
New Zealand guest nights rose to a six-month high in the final month of 2012 as international visitors filled local accommodation in Auckland, Canterbury and Otago. Total guest nights at commercial accommodation rose 3.1 per cent to a seasonally adjusted 2.7 million in December, the highest level since June, according to Statistics New Zealand. That was led by a 6 per cent gain in international guest nights to a 14-month high 1.08 million. That came in a month when short-term arrivals slipped 0.1 per cent to 364,000. Guest nights from locals rose 0.6 per cent to 1.63 million. South Island guest nights jumped 7.2 per cent to 1.06 million in December, in contrast to the North Island, which showed a 0.5 per cent monthly gain to 1.64 million. The main regional gainers were Canterbury, Auckland and Otago, Statistics NZ said. Hotel guest nights rose 4.5 per cent to a seasonally adjusted 944,000 in December. That was followed by a 3.6 per cent increase at motels, motor inns apartments to 885,000, and a 2.8 per cent lift at holiday parks to 521,000. Backpackers' guest nights fell 0.4 per cent to 347,000. Accommodation capacity shrank 0.3 per cent to 4.36 million guest nights in December from the same month a year earlier, with a 1 per cent fall in the number of establishments to 3.21 million. The occupancy rate was 40.2 per cent in the month, the highest rate since March.


----------



## Guest

*Auckland bucks national visitation trend for 2012*


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland ended last year on a high with a 2.7 per cent increase in guest nights for year end 2012, compared to a national decline of 1.8 per cent over the same period. The latest results from Statistics New Zealand’s Commercial Accommodation Monitor confirm that Auckland maintained sustained growth in domestic and international guest nights throughout 2012. During the year Auckland’s international guest nights rose 0.3 per cent, while nationally they fell 6.1 per cent. Domestic guest nights grew 4.7 per cent surpassing the national increase of 1.1 per cent. ATEED (Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development) Acting General Manager Destination Jason Hill says it is great to see Auckland finish the year so strongly. “We have actively worked to drive visitation through tourism campaigns and promotions domestically and in Australia and China. It is heartening to see this work pay off in what remains a challenging visitor market,” he says. “Auckland also hosted several major events, musicals and concerts throughout 2012 – including the Barfoot and Thompson ITU Triathlon World Championships, Mary Poppins, Cold Play and Taylor Swift – which helped to draw domestic and international visitors to the region,” says Mr Hill. Auckland’s strong 2012 visitation figures will help to support ATEED’s work to grow the overall visitor economy in line with the targets in its 10-year Auckland Visitor Plan. ATEED – on behalf of Auckland Council – aims to double the contribution from the visitor economy over the next 10 years, growing it from $3.33 billion in 2010 to $6 billion in 2021.


----------



## Guest

*Summer Confirms Wellington as Destination of Choice*


Wellington's Riviera by Jojoe.photography, on Flickr​
Commercial guest nights spent in Wellington city increased by nearly 9.3% in December, with the capital of cool experiencing its busiest December ever and affirming its position as New Zealanders’ favourite destination. Wellington City Council’s Economy Portfolio Leader Councillor Jo Coughlan says the latest Commercial Accommodation Monitor results show a strong performance for Wellington across both the domestic and international markets. “December guest nights reached an all time high of over 175,000 for the month, with domestic guest nights increasing 8.8% and international nights up 10%. “When comparing total commercial guest nights for December, the capital achieved over four times the level of growth on average experienced by the rest of New Zealand (2.2%). This shows Wellington continues to hold its position as a tourism industry leader.” A family-focused summer promotion run by Positively Wellington Tourism (PWT) in partnership with 16 of the city’s hotels contributed to the surge, with the regional tourism organisation’s monthly Hotel Monitor indicating a 7.76% increase in total rooms sold over the stay period (15 Dec - 31 Jan). PWT’s Chief Executive David Perks says “this is an incredibly healthy increase in rooms sold during what is typically a quiet period for the capital as the all important corporate travel market slows down.” Along with the Kids Stay Free initiative, Te Papa’s blockbuster summer exhibition Game Masters opened to the public on December 15, playing its part in December’s strong growth in guest nights.


----------



## Guest

*KiwiRail Launches Waitomo and Hobbiton Escape Package*


24 JUN 12 16°C NORTHERN EXPLORER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
KiwiRail Scenic has launched its new Waitomo and Hobbiton Escape package for the Northern Explorer train between Auckland and Wellington. The Waitomo and Hobbiton Scenic Escape package includes train fares, transfers, accommodation in Hamilton and attractions in one online transaction. “KiwiRail has worked closely with Hamilton and Waikato Tourism to develop this fantastic tourism package which offers passengers a trip to the world famous Waitomo Caves, combined with a tour of the Hobbiton movie set,” says KiwiRail’s General Manager of Passenger Services, Deborah Hume. “Not only are we offering stunning scenery in state of the art, purpose-built carriages, but we are also throwing the Northern Explorer train wide open and offering an iconic Kiwi experience as part of the journey. “We certainly see Waitomo and the Waikato region as a great tourist destination. Waitomo alone has in excess of 350,000 annual visitors, with around 5,000 a day in peak season; and the region also supports a number of high end tourist activities," Ms Hume says. The Otorohanga stop was reinstated on its Northern Explorer train service between Auckland and Wellington for the tourism destination of Waitomo Caves on 10 December last year. The Otorohanga (Waitomo) stop has been reintroduced on a “booked stop” basis for one or more passengers ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Record traffic visits newzealand.com*


Crossing the Southern Alps by webmink, on Flickr​
Tourism New Zealand’s consumer website newzealand.com has broken all previous records during January and had the biggest month in its history with 1.5 million visits and 235,000 industry referrals. Following a year of continuous design and usability improvements Catherine Bates, General Manager Brand and International PR, says the latest results are very positive and confirm that the site is effectively engaging with travellers. “The results seen in January conclude a year of incremental growth resulting in the site’s strongest 12 month period – visits are up four per cent and referrals up 18 per cent for the year ending 31 January.” The site attracts more than 12.1 million visits per year. “Sitting at the centre of our marketing strategy, the core role of newzealand.com is to build preference for New Zealand as a holiday destination and connect potential travellers with operators and travel sellers and convert them to travel. “With such a significant increase in industry referrals we know we have the mix of innovation and usability right.” The launch of two major campaigns in late 2012 have also been a catalyst for substantial traffic increases – however, it is the conversion of this traffic into quality referrals to the industry that is important. In November, 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand was rolled out across all market versions of the site, maximising the international attention New Zealand is drawing from starring in The Hobbit trilogy, into travel. In December a wedding themed campaign was launched in China with Chinese brand ambassador Yao Chen highlighting New Zealand as a wedding destination ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Hobbit fever tipped to turn around tourism dip*


Queenstowns Blue Mountains - New Zealand at the Blue Hour by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr​
The Hobbit movie and the wedding of a Chinese actress are expected to help winch tourism spending up from its lowest level in more than a decade. Figures from the Business, Innovation and Employment Ministry show spending last year fell 6 per cent on 2011 to $5.4 billion, on a 2 per cent fall in visitor numbers. A tourism slip was expected after the Rugby World Cup-charged 2011, but last year's spending figure was the lowest since 2001. Spending by British tourists fell the most, down 21 per cent to $469 million, while Chinese visitors upped their spending a sizeable 42 per cent to $651m. Tourism New Zealand chief executive Kevin Bowler said about two-thirds of the spending decline could be explained by the Rugby World Cup. "The other third is a slightly softer arrivals market and a change in mix towards shorter-stay tourists visiting friends and relatives." The British tourist market, now the third biggest market behind Australia and China, had been hit by the downturn in Europe and the weakening of the pound compared with the New Zealand dollar. But the Japanese market had recovered after the natural disasters of 2011. Growth in Chinese spending was "extraordinarily strong", and outstripped the 35 per cent leap in visitor numbers - meaning tourists from China were spending more. Bowler was optimistic that tourist spending would improve this year, partly thanks to The Hobbit. The NewZealand.com website had received a record 1.55 million unique visitors last month, while airlines and travel agents overseas were reporting growing interest in New Zealand. "A lot of it has been the association with the film." ... *MORE*


----------



## mobus

Queenstown: 


Queenstown, New Zealand by Yvon from Ottawa, on Flickr

Queenstown by calium, on Flickr

Starbucks by calium, on Flickr

Queenstown (New Zealand) by Domingo Mery, on Flickr

Queenstown - New Zealand 4998 by ~.Rick.~, on Flickr

Queenstown, New Zealand by Daniel Stockli Photography, on Flickr

Queenstown, New Zealand by m0rus, on Flickr

Queenstown(皇后鎮) by john668kimo, on Flickr

Queenstown(皇后鎮) by john668kimo, on Flickr

Skyline walking track, Queenstown, New Zealand by n40m1, on Flickr
OsakaBen, on Flickr

First look at downtown Queenstown by Kalabird, on Flickr

Walter Peak farm Queenstown New Zealand 10 by Gouldy99, on Flickr

Queenstown main street by Coffee_Lifeform, on Flickr

et in sakura sakurorum on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the pics Mobus :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Bear Grylls fronts Air NZ safety clip* 






Bear Grylls has shared his tips for surviving in the wild with fans across the world, but now he'll be telling you how to fasten your seatbelt, clip your tray table back, and make sure your seatback is upright ahead of take-off. The Bear Essentials of Safety video rolls out across the Air New Zealand fleet from today, and features the Man vs Wild star running through safety advice for passengers. "Seeing as you're waiting to take-off, I'm going to run through you a few of the safety drills I've picked up on my adventures," Grylls says while making his way along part of the Routeburn Track near Fiordland. "First up, make sure anything you're carrying is safely stuffed in the lockers overhead. Lockers in the wild are pretty hard to find." The adventurer is joined in the video by renowned Kiwi entomologist Ruud Kleinpaste (also known as the Bug Man) and three New Zealand scouts William Hamilton, Connor Moffat and Asha Stevenson. Grylls is chief scout of the UK Scout Association ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Fast track to paradise*


Milford Sound, New Zealand by tanarakphotography, on Flickr​
Conservation Minister Nick Smith will consider hotly debated plans for a tunnel and a monorail to take tourists from Queenstown to Milford Sound. Geoff Cumming examines the cases for and against ... It is the holy grail of New Zealand tourism: easing the path to Milford Sound for domestic and international tourists without destroying what lures them there in the first place - its scenery, ecological value and remoteness. For decades, tourism entrepreneurs have laid schemes at the door of the Conservation Department without quite prising it open, from a coastal road defying engineering conventions to a gondola. Now, DoC has allowed two proposals a foot in the door - one a bus-only tunnel with approach roads through two national parks; the other a "back-country experience" involving boat, 4WD bus and monorail. Both promise to cut in half the circuitous 4hr road journey from Queenstown to Milford around Lakes Wakatipu and Te Anau. The applicants plan international marketing to bring an estimated 20,000 extra visitors a year to New Zealand, targeting time-poor tourists who want the greatest hits at speed. What's the rush? Accommodation at Milford is strictly limited. Though Te Anau, two hours' drive away, can accommodate 4000, most visitors to the region opt to stay in the bright lights of Queenstown. Up to 40 buses daily ply the road route, giving visitors a three or four-hour window in Milford - time enough to have lunch, cruise the fiord and maybe visit the observatory- before the ride back. A quicker land route would spread the load and give visitors more time there, boosting the 40-odd businesses that work the sound with benefits rippling through Fiordland, say proponents. They point to a recent fall in visitors to our most famous destination. Those behind the monorail say its terminus north of Te Anau could be a starting point to explore other parts of the region ... *MORE*


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand profiled to 10 million US Amazing Race viewers*


23 DEC 12 ROTORUA WAIMANGU VOLCANIC VALLEY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
New Zealand’s stunningly beautiful landscapes and adrenaline pumping activities are again being broadcast across US prime-time TV as the New Zealand episode of The Amazing Race airs on major American broadcast channel CBS. Filmed in New Zealand in November 2012, The Amazing Race was secured through Tourism New Zealand’s International Media Programme. The episode aired on Sunday 3 March in the US, (NZ Monday 4 March). The Amazing Race is in its 22nd season, and recent episodes have attracted more than 10 million viewers across the US. The show is also aired in several other countries. “Tourism New Zealand supports relevant broadcast productions, including reality TV shows such as The Amazing Race, in order to gain compelling, high-profile media coverage to motivate our target markets to travel to New Zealand,” says Gregg Anderson, General Manager Western Long Haul Markets. “The timing of this going to air couldn’t be better, as we work to leverage the increased interest in New Zealand that we are seeing in the US as a result of the release of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey and our 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign work.” It is the fourth time New Zealand has featured in the major reality TV show. Filming took place in Mid-Canterbury, where Kiwi host of the show Phil Keoghan was born and raised. Competitors took part in a range of activities profiling the variety of unique experiences available amidst the expansive landscape of the region. These included camping, jet boating on the Rakaia river, quad biking through streams, piloting rally cars and enjoying the luxury of Terrace Downs Resort which doubled as a pit-stop ... *MORE*


----------



## mobus

IMG_6850 by ॐ stesh ॐ, on Flickr
New Zealand (638) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr

New Zealand (641) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr

New Zealand (634) by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr

Rimutaka Rail Trail by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr

Art Deco- Out & About, Saturday by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr

New Zealand Mussel Farm by Abaconda, on Flickr

View of Views, NZ by AMC Volunteer, on Flickr

000021 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Lupin Delight by Chris Gin, on Flickr

Lupines on the shore of Lake Tekapo. by Nadly Aizat, on Flickr

Lupins in New Zealand by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr

Colors of Tekapo by Hec2r, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Gr8 find Mobus, you know how to find some good stuff :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Calls grow to push country's luxury tourism market*


Landscape (w/cloud ribbon), Queenstown Area (@Azur Lodge), New Zealand by Nathan Branch, on Flickr​
A superyacht service business says the country is not doing enough to promote high end tourism. Against a backdrop of falling visitor spending calls are growing for tourism bodies to promote luxury tourism. Auckland-based Superyacht Support says New Zealand had promoted itself successfully as a refit destination but was not getting through to the owners of the vessels and encouraging them to visit. "For two or three years I've been hitting my head against a brick wall to try and get somebody to actually understand what we're missing out on to get owners and charter guests to come here," said owner Jeanette Tobin. She started the Westhaven-based business 12 years ago as a high-end concierge service and ship's agent for superyacht owners and their guests and crews. About 250 superyachts come into the Pacific each year and about half of those sail to New Zealand. Of those 90 per cent have some work done on them, ranging up to major refits. Another luxury tourism operator, Ahipara Luxury Travel, which offers tailored experiences for the super rich, last week raised concerns about the promotion of New Zealand, saying the mass-market approach and concentration on The Hobbit was at the expense of pushing highly valuable niche tourism ... *MORE*


----------



## mobus

Hope you don't mind me sharing these SYDNEY! :cheers:



SYDNEY said:


> *NZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Queenstown, New Zealand, The Summit by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

mobus said:


> Hope you don't mind me sharing these SYDNEY! :cheers:


No worries :hug: Hava an amazing weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Spring FootSpa wins in international magazine design award*


SPRING FOOT SPA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Travel and Leisure magazine, internationally acknowledged as one of the most discerning luxury travel magazines in the world, has recognised New Zealand’s Spring FootSpa in its 2013 Design Awards. Spring was the only winner from Australasia. The spa, which was designed by Derek Lockwood of Saatchi & Saatchi Design Worldwide, opened last year to national and international acclaim. It was given an ‘Honourable Mention’ in the Design Awards - the only spa in the world to receive this recognition. Spring FootSpa has also previously been featured by international design websites such as Cool Hunter, Trend Hunter and The Denizen. The description from Travel and Leisure magazine read: “Pops of colour animate the predominantly neutral space of this Queenstown “social spa” for a fresh, lighthearted design and unmistakably vibrant atmosphere.” The Les Bains de Lea Nuxe Spa in Bordeaux, France, won ‘Best Spa’ and was the only other spa recognised in the awards. Owner Ina Bajaj says she’s delighted with the international recognition, which was announced in Travel and Leisure’s March issue. “When the concept for Spring was developed, we wanted to create a spa that was entirely different to anything that already existed in the market globally,” says Bajaj. “But the competition was undoubtedly very tough and we’re delighted to receive world-class recognition for our world-class spa.” “Spring is a social spa and the interior design reflects this; the spaces are open and our guests are encouraged to interact with one another and make use of our extensive entertainment facilities. We’re delighted that a magazine with an international reputation such as Travel and Leisure has recognised what we’re achieving here in New Zealand.” ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Jeremy Clarkson: NZ a paradise fit for Son of God*


13 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Laconic Top Gear presenter Jeremy Clarkson has left New Zealand with much more to savour than tyre marks on Ninety Mile Beach. In today's column for the UK Sunday Times, Clarkson writes: "If you were God and you were all-powerful, you wouldn't select Bethlehem as a suitable birthplace for your only child because it's a horrible place. And you certainly wouldn't let him grow up anywhere in the Holy Land. What you'd actually do is choose New Zealand. "New Zealand causes anyone to question the wisdom of God. Because if he really were all-knowing, children at Christmas time today would be singing 'Oh little town of Wellington' and people would not cease from mental fight until Jerusalem had been built in Auckland's green and pleasant land. "Jesus would have been from Palmerston North. "I'm in New Zealand right now and it really is absolutely stunning; bite-the-back-of-your-hand-to-stop-yourself-from-crying-out lovely." Clarkson was vastly less complimentary about Australia, calling Sydney Harbour "a river" and local photographers "convicts" during a visit last week. After Palmerston North was tarnished as the country's suicide capital in a scathing attack by comedian John Cleese eight years ago, word that Clarkson thinks the Manawatu city should be recognised as the birthplace of Jesus had Mayor Jono Naylor rejoicing ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Tyler Brule looks for slice of Waiheke*


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland real estate agent Graham Wall is looking for a Waiheke Island property for Canadian businessman and magazine editor Tyler Brule. Wall said the Canadian journalist, entrepreneur, and magazine publisher who is the editor-in-chief of Monocle magazine was so impressed with Auckland and the island when he visited a few weeks ago that he asked Wall to find him a place. Brule became wealthy by founding another magazine, Wallpaper, and selling it to Time. He wrote what he called a love letter to Auckland in the Financial Times last month saying that he could not stop thinking about his wonderful weekend here. "While I thoroughly enjoyed our first encounter in late 2011, this time was different and you were on better form - the sun was out, your locals were looking fit and tanned and there was this wonderful feeling of a city still on summer holiday but also getting on with work at the same time," Brule wrote in the Financial Times piece. He had high expectations and the island was an absolute charmer. "But it really went far beyond what I'd imagined. The logistics going over are a bit complicated [there's definitely room for someone to start a proper water taxi service around the bay] but once you get there it's hard to believe you're still officially in the city," he wrote ... *MORE*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Tyler brule knows a good thing when he sees it.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Tyler brule knows a good thing when he sees it.


He sure does :cheers: I want to be his neighbour and talk design and fabulous things all day long


----------



## Guest

*'Piano' beach included in NZ's top spots*


Karekare Beach panorama {explored} by pukunui81, on Flickr​
Karekare has been named among New Zealand's best beaches by an American publication focused on the outdoors. The West Auckland beach was named by Outside magazine as one of the country's top 10 beaches, along with Ninety Mile Beach in the Far North, Hot Water Beach in Coromandel and Mosquito Bay on the Abel Tasman coastal walk. Described as the beach made famous by the 1993 film The Piano, the magazine said Karekare "is a vast, still-empty paradise of black sand and craggy cliffs that loom over the Tasman Sea". "Bush-clad green hills rife with native manuka, cabbage trees, and myriad ferns backdrop the sand, and the 100-foot [30m] Karekare Falls is tucked just inside the forest." Seal spotting and "braving the churning surf for a wild swim" were among the activities visitors could do there, it said. Absent from the list are Mt Maunganui and Piha. Four beaches on the list are in the South Island, including Koekohe Beach near Moeraki, in North Otago, and Gillespies Beach, near Hokitika. Adam Roscoe, 20, whose parents run the Karekare Beach Lodge, said he wasn't surprised that his local beach had made the list ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*NZ the world's friendliest nation for tourists*


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*Friendliest*
1. New Zealand 6.8
2. Iceland 6.8 
3. Morocco 6.7 
4. Macedonia, FYR 6.7 
5. Austria 6.7 
6. Senegal 6.7 
7. Portugal 6.6 
8. Bosnia and Herzegovina 6.6 
9. Ireland 6.6 
10. Burkina Faso 6.6

*Unfriendliest*
1. Bolivia 4.1 
2. Venezuela 4.5 
3. Russian Federation 5.0 
4. Kuwait 5.2 
5. Latvia 5.2 
6. Iran 5.2 
7. Pakistan 5.3 
8. Slovak Republic 5.5 
9. Bulgaria 5.5 
10. Mongolia 5.5

New Zealand, along with Iceland, has been judged the world's friendliest nation for tourists, according to a report released by the World Economic Forum. This year's "Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Report" ranked 140 countries based on attractiveness and competitiveness in the tourism and travel industries. One of the rankings looked at how welcome tourists were in each country on a scale of one to seven, categorised as "Attitude of population toward foreign visitors". The analysis showed that New Zealand and Iceland were the friendliest, with a score of 6.8 out of 7 apiece. Morocco was next in line, while Macedonia and Austria ranked in at fourth and fifth. Adversely, Bolivia was found to be the least welcoming to foreigners, followed by Venezuela and then Russia. In the overall Travel and Tourism Competitiveness Index - which is "based on the extent to which they are putting in place the factors and policies to make it attractive to develop the travel and tourism sector" - Europe dominated the top five positions with Switzerland, Germany and Austria in the respective top three. Switzerland has held the top spot since the index began five years ago. Haiti scored the lowest on the competitiveness index.


----------



## mobus

*THE CITY OF WELLINGTON:​*

0033 Pano - Wellington, New Zealand by Traveling Man - Shepherdstown, West Virginia, on Flickr
#347 Bunker Lookout by Paul Wallace (NZ), on Flickr

Wellington 2011 by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr

Victorian Wellington by Jared Kelly, on Flickr
Wellington 2011 by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr

Victorian Wellington by Jared Kelly, on Flickr
Wellington NZ by Argyle Fan, on Flickr
#273 Navy in Port by Paul Wallace (NZ), on Flickr

Wellington East Panorama by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr

0834 - Pano Wellington Botanic Gardens - Wellington, New Zealand by Traveling Man - Shepherdstown, West Virginia, on Flickr

Wellington cable car and city below by eleanorparkes1, on Flickr

Wellington by Anke L, on Flickr

Te Rā o Te Raukura 2008 by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr

Untitled by gregory-john, on Flickr

Houses on Mt Victoria, Oriental Bay by hueymilunz, on Flickr

Beehive and Parliament house, Wellington, New Zealand by Lens_Flare, on Flickr

Wellington waterfront homes by ilamya, on Flickr

House at Scorching Bay, Wellington, New Zealand, 14 April 2007 by PhillipC, on Flickr
20080312 Oriental Bay House_001 by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

Ghuznee St House by TELPortfolio, on Flickr
some this and that on mt victoria - 1/5 photographs by Lester Ralph Blair, on Flickr

houses on ghuznee street corner around 8.15pm, saturday evening by Lester Ralph Blair, on Flickr

around the block near the sea #5 by Lester Ralph Blair, on Flickr
still wandering around the same neighborhood - The Beginning. by Lester Ralph Blair, on Flickr
4/5 photos out late at night by Lester Ralph Blair, on Flickr

New Zealand by eagle-ffm, on Flickr
IMG_6240 by Eclipse Photographic, on Flickr

Wellington panorama by noompty, on Flickr

Wellington City, Evening. by blue polaris, on Flickr

Wellington (Panorama) by Djof, on Flickr

Wellington CBD by blue polaris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^what a beautiful city!


----------



## Guest

*Long-haul youth travellers enticed to enjoy NZ*


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Youth travellers from the long-haul markets of the US, Canada, UK and Continental Europe are being enticed to travel to New Zealand with Tourism New Zealand’s latest youth campaign - Epic Experiences - showing them ‘there really is too much to miss’. Launched today on the back of the successful Stories Beat Stuff activity, Epic Experiences demonstrates how cool a trip to New Zealand can be, with an enormous range of epic adventures to be had. Youth travellers are those aged 18-29. Accounting for almost a quarter of annual arrivals the youth sector represent significant opportunity; with the potential to stay here longer, travel widely and get involved in a range of activities, meaning they have the potential to spend more while they are here. “While Stories Beat Stuff was designed to improve the youth sector’s pre-travel perception of New Zealand as a holiday destination, Epic Experiences aims to capitalise on this and convert this into bookings – so they come to New Zealand and experience it for themselves,” says Justin Watson, General Manager Marketing Communications. The campaign is the largest multi-partner youth sector activity to be simultaneously rolled-out across all Tourism New Zealand western long-haul markets. “We have worked with a significant number of trade and youth partners in each market, securing strong travel deals to promote during the campaign which will support strong conversion rates. “We have also worked with the youth industry and operators with youth specific products in New Zealand to ensure the wide range of activities available are promoted across the campaign to show just how much there is to do while here.” Running over two months the activity will be rolled out via Tourism New Zealand’s established social media and online platforms across the US and Canada, UK, France, Germany, Netherlands and Scandinavia ... *MORE*


----------



## [email protected]

Jaw-dropping photos of what is easily one of the most beautiful countries on the planet.


----------



## mobus

Postcard from Wellington (HDR) by Absolute Folly, on Flickr

Wellington NZ by white bear1, on Flickr

wrapupwarm by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr

Looking towards Seatoun by white bear1, on Flickr

Wellington City Lights by Astronomr, on Flickr

Daysnight by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr

Wellington by Leazwen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*International media spotlight on destination NZ*


Piha beach, New Zealand by chris.bryant, on Flickr​
Around 26 of the world’s leading travel and tourism media will jet into Auckland next month to attend TRENZ 2013 (21-24 April), the $23.4 billion New Zealand tourism industry’s annual showcase event.
Organised by the Tourism Industry Association New Zealand (TIA), TRENZ brings together several hundred Kiwi tourism operators with the same number of international travel buyers who are looking for tourism products to sell to consumers in their home markets. “TRENZ is also a fantastic opportunity to get international media to experience destination New Zealand first-hand and the new, exciting and innovative tourism products we have to offer the world’s travellers,” says TIA Chief Executive Martin Snedden. The international media are coming from all New Zealand’s priority visitor markets – Australia, China, the UK, Germany, Japan and the USA, and also from important developing markets such as India and Indonesia. “We work hard with our TRENZ partners Tourism New Zealand, Air New Zealand and Qantas to ensure a good media spread and plenty of newsworthy stories for them to cover while they’re here. Many of the journalists will also travel around New Zealand before and after TRENZ,” says Mr Snedden. The publications and media outlets the media write for are influential in promoting destinations and travel experiences to international consumers and the travel trade. They include Lonely Planet, the world’s leading seller of guidebooks, National Geographic Traveler China, a monthly magazine for affluent Chinese travellers, and Panorama Magazine, an Indonesian travel magazine targeting ‘adventurous and playful’ 25-45 year olds, which is interested in New Zealand’s luxury, adventure and eco-tourism products. Reflecting the importance of digital and social media in the travel experience, there is a strong online media presence, including Qyer.com, the biggest online outbound community in China with 10 million users ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*New Zealand “too perfect,” says Martin Freeman*






New Zealand “too perfect,” says Martin Freeman, star of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey. The latest promotion for New Zealand features ringing endorsements from members of the international cast of The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, as they discuss their own experiences of 100% Middle earth, 100% Pure New Zealand. A production of New Line Cinema and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures, the first film in The Hobbit Trilogy was released on DVD and Blu-Ray today to the North American market. It includes a six-minute feature, New Zealand Home of Middle-earth, made up of cast interviews, movie locations, behind-the-scenes discussions and sweeping shots of the New Zealand landscape. The feature is now available for the world to view on Tourism New Zealand’s Facebook page ‘100% Pure New Zealand’, consumer website newzealand.com [http://www.newzealand.com/int/] and You Tube channel. Tourism New Zealand’s Chief Executive Kevin Bowler says the feature will provide New Zealand with immeasurable exposure. “The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey is enormously popular, having passed US$1 billion in worldwide box office takings, and the endorsement New Zealand receives from the international cast in this new feature on the DVD release is amazing. “There is also a piece of extra content on the DVD/Blu-Ray where the movie makers show the real landscapes of New Zealand before any visual effects are added – clearly showing that while the movie is a fantasy, the locations are very real.” ... *MORE*


----------



## mobus

Untitled by *YIP*, on Flickr

NZ Fur Seal by blue polaris, on Flickr

Milford Sound. Fjordland. New Zealand. Cruise boat in waterfall by jheritage70, on Flickr

Lake Dunstan by Michaelallangrant, on Flickr

DSCF7055 by pearlandz, on Flickr

Auckland sunrise by timmelm, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*More visitors for Chinese New Year*


Chinese Lantern festival Auckland 2012 by newzealandmale32yearsold, on Flickr​
Visitor arrivals in February 2013 (281,200) were up 9 percent from February 2012, driven by more arrivals during the Chinese New Year period, Statistics New Zealand said today. "The first day of the Year of the Snake was celebrated on the 10th of February this year, while in 2012, the Year of the Dragon started in January," population statistics manager Andrea Blackburn said. "The change in timing resulted in more visitors arriving from China, Hong Kong, and Taiwan than in February last year." In February 2013 compared with February 2012, there were also more visitors from the United States and Japan, but fewer from Korea and the United Kingdom. In the February 2013 year, 2.581 million visitors arrived in New Zealand, down 1 percent from the February 2012 year, which included arrivals for the Rugby World Cup. The largest increases were in the number of visitors from China and Japan, countered by decreases from the United Kingdom, France, and South Africa. New Zealand residents departed on 110,700 overseas trips in February 2013. This was fewer than the 116,400 trips taken in February 2012, but more than the 103,500 trips in February 2011. In the February 2013 year, New Zealand residents departed on 2.155 million overseas trips, up 2 percent from the previous year. The biggest increases were in trips to the United States (up 15,100) and the Cook Islands (up 5,600). Trips to the United States were helped by a favourable currency exchange rate.


----------



## Guest

Yellow Fever said:


> The red church on the hill is huge!


Just a shame that it isn't open to the public


----------



## Guest

*Reality show to boost Air NZ's profile in China*


Air New Zealand by gunnarinla, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand's exposure in China will be boosted in a leading Chinese reality show You Are The One to feature three specially themed episodes about the airline and this country. The show has more than 300 million television viewers as well as a big online following. Its host Meng Fei has a following on Chinese social media site Weibo of around 30 million fans and You Are The One has almost eight times the number of viewers as the most popular episode of American Idol, the airline said. "Our connection with Meng Fei and with the show is literally money-can't-buy exposure for our brand in this critical market," said Air New Zealand chief executive Christopher Luxon. He said Air New Zealand and its revenue share partner Cathay Pacific now carry two-thirds of the 77,000 visitors who come directly from China and that part of the business had improved its financial performance in China. "The real opportunity is to build the direct services to and from China so we can accelerate the mono-destination visitors ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ's green tourism award*


Air New Zealand 77W Business Premier Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand has won a major international award that recognises sustainable tourism best practice. The airline was named the winner in the global tourism business category at the World Travel and Tourism Council's annual summit in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. Air New Zealand chief executive Christopher Luxon said the award recognised the airline's commitment to maintaining and protecting the country's clean, green image. He said the airline was working to become the world's most environmentally sustainable carrier and had reduced carbon emissions by 15 per cent during the past five years. "Alongside this we've invested in enhancing some of New Zealand's most iconic natural assets through our partnership with the Department of Conservation to support biodiversity projects on the Great Walks network. We have also invested in Antarctica New Zealand and the New Zealand Antarctic Research Institute to support important scientific research being conducted on the Ice." The airline provides financial support to environmental projects around the country through the Air New Zealand Environment Trust. The airline has a 3000-strong "Green Team" which promotes environmental sustainability both at work and in the home ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Feel good about Auckland and New Zealand* :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Love boats' romance with shores of Aotearoa*


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
With more than 1.1 million passenger days spent in New Zealand, the country's ports have survived the biggest cruise season on record - but only just. The summer is expected to have generated $474.5 million in direct expenditure from the cruise industry, up 15 per cent on the previous season. But New Zealand ports only just got through and when bigger ships from China and Europe berth in the next few years, the industry stresses it's vital port cities can cope. "It was our biggest season and we just got through it. We did have some issues where we had three ships in port on a number of occasions and coaches taking people on excursions were stretched, but we managed. Some of the ports certainly found it challenging to accommodate two or three ships," said Cruise New Zealand chairman Craig Harris. On four days this summer, Auckland had three cruise ships in port simultaneously. The cruise industry is the fastest-growing tourism sector and Tourism New Zealand said it had a huge amount of potential for growth. New Zealand's popularity as a cruise destination has skyrocketed - the number of cruise passengers has increased by more than 250 per cent in the past five years. Mr Harris said New Zealand is consistently rated in the top quartile of destinations in passenger surveys ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*NEW ZEALAND LANDSCAPES*


----------



## Guest

*China honours New Zealand tourism operator*


Abel Tasman National Park - New Zealand Nov 2008 by JaapPostma, on Flickr​
A family-owned New Zealand tourism company’s exceptionally warm welcome to Chinese tourists has been recognised with a prestigious Chinese tourism award. Abel Tasman Sea Shuttle, a water taxi service on the coast of one of New Zealand’s famed national parks, has beaten some of the world’s largest tourism operators to win a Service Quality award (Silver) at the China Outbound Travel & Tourism Market in Beijing - China’s leading outbound travel exhibition. The Chinese Tourists Welcoming Awards (CTW) recognises companies that go the extra mile to accommodate Chinese travellers and meet their specific requirements. Previous award winners include United Airlines, Avis and the Seychelles Tourism Board ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*NZ*


New Zealand Lake Reflection by navinsarma, on Flickr


that funky sound | milford sound, new zealand by elmofoto, on Flickr


Volcanic reflections, New Zealand by skybluetara, on Flickr


Emerald Lakes, Tongariro Crossing, New Zealand by "Hooch", on Flickr


Milford Sound. Mountains in the early morning mist. New Zealand. by jheritage70, on Flickr


Kiwi mountaineer crossing Ball Pass, Aoraki/Mt. Cook National Park, New Zealand by Wildernesscapes Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus

Autumn on the Road to Mount Cook New Zealand by Dominic Scott Photography, on Flickr

Autumn on the Road to Mount Cook New Zealand by Dominic Scott Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from New Zealand


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from New Zealand


:cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown records highest ever February guest nights*


QUEENSTOWN 24 JUN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
February was a scorcher of a month for Queenstown according to Statistics New Zealand’s latest Commercial Accommodation Monitor (CAM) with the resort recording its highest ever February as well the country’s largest increase in guest nights. Released today, the CAM shows the Wakatipu was a hotspot for summer visitors with an extra 32,185 nights recorded during the month, up 14.2 percent to 258,742 guest nights* compared with February 2012. International guest nights were up 15.6 percent to 182,234, accounting for 70.4 percent of all guest nights in the region, and domestic guest nights rose 11 percent to 76,508 compared to the same period last year. The CAM also revealed that hotels enjoyed a 6 percent guest night increase on last February and an improved occupancy level of 78.9 percent. A full year comparison ending February 2013 showed a 6.5 percent overall guest night increase in the region. Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd said the result was very pleasing and wrapped up a strong summer season ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*10 Reasons Why New Zealand Is Awesome*


----------



## Guest

*NEW ZEALAND*


New Zealand beach by fedemate, on Flickr


Kaiteriteri Beach, New Zealand. by chris.bryant, on Flickr


Cathedral Cove Beach New Zealand by Michael Matti by Michael Matti, on Flickr


Beach beach beach!!! by Anke L, on Flickr


Archway Islands off Wharariki Beach, New Zealand. by chris.bryant, on Flickr


Bright white silica sands at Rarawa beach 1 by KirstenPGow, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beautiful sandy beaches!


----------



## Linguine

beautiful indeed and very inviting. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the comments boys :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*South Island leads guest nights increase*


South Island, New Zealand - Jan 2013 by nepalkalle, on Flickr​
South Island guest nights (after removing seasonal variation) rose 3.7 percent in February 2013, Statistics New Zealand said today. This follows a fall of 5.6 percent in January. “The South Island led the increase in guest nights in February, although the trend for guest nights in that area remained flat,” industry and labour statistics manager Blair Cardno said. “Guest nights for the North Island, as well as international and domestic guest nights, also increased this month.” Monthly movements for February 2013 (after removing seasonal variation) were:
•	
New Zealand guest nights rose 2.3 percent, following a fall of 4.1 percent. 
•	
North Island guest nights rose 1.5 percent, following a fall of 3.1 percent. 
•	
International guest nights rose 3.0 percent, and domestic guest nights rose 2.0 percent. 
•	
Guest nights rose for all accommodation types.

The national trend for guest nights has been rising since April 2012. The trend for South Island guest nights has been flat for more than a year, while the North Island guest nights trend has been rising since May 2012. Trend movements can change when future months are added to the time series. The Accommodation Survey records the number of guests staying in hotels, motels, backpacker accommodation, and holiday parks in New Zealand each month. For more information on monthly accommodation statistics, see the Accommodation Survey: February 2013; for visitor numbers, see International Travel and Migration: February 2013.


----------



## Guest

*Extra $158m for tourism in Budget *


New Zealand Waterfall by Matt Hofman, on Flickr​
Prime Minister and Tourism Minister John Key said an additional $158 million over four years will be earmarked for tourism in next month's budget. Key told a business audience in Wellington that he will announce details of the funding at the TRENZ tourism conference this week. It will be part of the budget's theme for "a package of internationally focused growth initiatives." "The package of funding will accelerate the work already underway in attracting high value tourists, and supporting and growing emerging and existing markets," he said. "As my recent visits to China and Latin America have demonstrated, there is huge potential for New Zealand in these and other growth markets," Key said. "Achieving growth in tourism earnings requires targeted new investment to position New Zealand as a high-value destination in markets with real potential for growth." Tourism generated $9.6 billion in the 12 months ended March 31, amounting for 3.3 per cent of gross domestic product. New Zealand visitor arrivals climbed 9 per cent last month as Chinese visitors more than doubled from a year ago amid celebrations of the Lunar New Year ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Hotels show strong growth*


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Most New Zealand hotel markets have achieved exceptional trading performance so far this year, according to the Jones Lang LaSalle Hotels & Hospitality Group’s review of the Hotel Council statistics to March. The group’s chief executive for Australia & New Zealand, Craig Collins, said yesterday: “New Zealand hotels have reported extraordinary trading results this year. Auckland, Wellington & Christchurch have achieved the highest average daily rates since the trading spike experienced during the 2011 Rugby World Cup.” The Hotel Council’s March trading results showed strong revenue/available room (revpar) growth in all major markets except Wellington which, despite experiencing a 1.5% decline, continued to have one of the strongest revpar ratios in the country at $122. Rotorua led revpar growth with a 13% increase, followed by Queenstown (12.9%), Christchurch (10.9%), Auckland (8%) & Dunedin (6.4%). “Boosted by the English cricket team’s tour of New Zealand, the timing of Easter and the marketing campaigns for the release of The Hobbit, inbound visitation to New Zealand during March was the highest ever recorded at 270,700 arrivals. “Compared to this time last year, general perceptions of the declining risks of the European shock and lowered uncertainty in the US markets appear to have flowed through to New Zealand’s hotel markets, which are experiencing stronger demand, particularly in corporate & conferencing business.”


----------



## Guest

*Auckland set to capitalise on America’s Cup*


22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development (ATEED) is finalising a comprehensive programme to generate export growth, overseas investment, conference business and tourism off the back of the America’s Cup in San Francisco. ATEED in partnership with New Zealand Trade and Enterprise will use the July-to-September event to showcase Auckland and New Zealand’s most innovative companies, forge new business relationships, host established contacts and brokering deals. ATEED chief executive Brett O’Riley says the programme, at the eye-catching Waka Maori venue – part of Emirates Team New Zealand’s San Francisco base and nearing completion – will build a crucial economic legacy. “We want to see Grant Dalton and Emirates Team New Zealand win on the water while we create economic wins for New Zealand and Auckland off the water,” says Brett O’Riley. “The America’s Cup and its global audience provides unique showcasing and opportunities for key Auckland industry sectors which will drive the region’s export-led economic growth and international tourism,” says Brett O’Riley. ATEED will focus on key growth sectors including marine, information and communications technology (ICT), food and beverage, health technology, conference hosting and luxury tourism at San Francisco. “Auckland plans to become an innovation hub of the Asia-Pacific region, and San Francisco is a great place to showcase the region’s new projects such as the Wynyard Quarter Innovation Precinct,” says Brett O’Riley ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Cruise ship surge changing tourism*


29 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
The passenger cruise market to Napier has shot up by 548 per cent over the past five years but the impact is a dramatic downturn in coach tours with some operators cancelling schedules to Hawke's Bay. Hawke's Bay Tourism said the cruise market had changed the make-up of the traditional group or coach tours. Visitors who once came on a coach and stayed in commercial accommodation were now not staying overnight in the region as they were visiting on a cruise ship. Cruise travel was forecast to grow at higher rates, with Napier and New Zealand at the heart of it. But as a result of the growth there was less demand for coach touring, with many operators rejigging tour schedules to spend less time in New Zealand to cut costs. Napier had in some cases been taken out of coach schedules altogether. The swing towards the cruise market was reported by Hawke's Bay Tourism general manager Annie Dundas in her quarterly report to the organisation's funder, Hawke's Bay Regional Council. Her report said rather than criticising cruise travel, Hawke's Bay needed to look at ways it could extract the cruise dollar on more experiences and excursions in Napier and Hawke's Bay ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*NEW ZEALAND LANDSCAPES*


----------



## Yellow Fever

love this little twin sister of Vancouver.


----------



## Guest

Yellow Fever said:


> love this little twin sister of Vancouver.


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*Auckland one of Lonely Planet’s Top 10 Cities*


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​
Auckland has been rated as one of the world’s Top 10 Cities to visit next year in Lonely Planet’s Best in Travel 2014, published today. Auckland sits alongside iconic cities including Paris, Zurich, Shanghai and Vancouver in the ninth annual guide, which highlights the best trends, destinations, journeys and experiences for the upcoming year. Auckland is recognised for its cuisine, culture and coastal scenery with Lonely Planet saying: “Food, arts and exploring the coastal hinterland are all excellent reasons to extend your stay in New Zealand’s biggest and most cosmopolitan city.” Auckland Mayor Len Brown says the accolade from the world’s number one independent guidebook is well-deserved. “It shows Auckland is becoming known the world over as a destination in its own right, an exciting international city in a stunning natural setting, and an umissable South Pacific urban experience. The work we are doing to make Auckland a fabulous place to live and visit is paying off and putting Auckland on the map,” he says. Auckland is praised in Best in Travel for its newly revitalised waterfront districts like Wynyard Quarter, and shopping and dining precincts like City Works Depot and Britomart … *MORE*


----------



## Guest

20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


05 JAN 13 25°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C COROMANDEL PENINSULA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


Milford Sound by MadGrin, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 DEC 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 SEP 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


11 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 SEP 2013 GLENORCHY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Peregrin Tuk

^^ likee alot...my house is almost there!


----------



## Guest

Peregrin Tuk said:


> ^^ likee alot...my house is almost there!


We could be neighbours


----------



## Guest

BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 SEP 13 17°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice new photos :cheers:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 CARDRONA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


25 DEC 12 ROTORUA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Tourism drive attempts to hook big-spending overseas golfers*


14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL THE LAKES PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Tourism New Zealand is hoping to double the number of international tourists who come here to play golf as part of a new strategy to attract higher spending visitors. About 50,000 overseas visitors play golf while they're here and the government agency says the enthusiasts among them spend more than double the average spend by leisure tourists of $2500. While the number of international visitors continues to grow, average spending has fallen in the past five years. Justin Watson, general manager marketing communications for Tourism NZ, said golf had been identified as a priority special interest sector because of the number of high-value travellers it attracts and its strong potential for growth. "Golf is a popular international visitor activity. New Zealand has always been fortunate to have among the most golf courses per capita anywhere in the world. In recent years there has also been an enormous investment in both existing and new facilities resulting in an outstanding opportunity to grow this highly valuable sector of our tourism industry." ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown voted one of world’s top destinations*


QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
Queenstown has been named one of the world’s Top 25 Travellers’ Choice Destinations by TripAdvisor, the world’s largest online travel community. As well as rising to 25th place on the international list, the four season lake and alpine resort was also named best destination in New Zealand and second best in the South Pacific. The Travellers’ Choice Destinations awards honour top travel spots worldwide based on millions of valuable reviews and opinions from TripAdvisor travellers. Award winners were determined based on the popularity of destinations, taking into account travellers’ favourites and most highly rated places. Destination Queenstown CEO Graham Budd was delighted with award and said it was a fantastic international achievement for the resort. “We’re aware of the power of Trip Advisor in influencing the travelling community, so the news that Queenstown has been ranked by millions of travellers worldwide alongside cities like Paris, New York and London is a testament to the quality of our operators and the exceptional travel experience they deliver.” The cosmopolitan resort town, famous for its spectacular scenery and huge range of world-class experiences, has previously earned international accolades from other travel authorities such as Lonely Planet, Condé Naste and National Geographic. For more information about Queenstown please visit www.queenstownNZ.co.nz.

*Top 10 Travellers’ Choice South Pacific Destinations:*

1. Sydney, Australia (0)
2. Queenstown, New Zealand (+1)
3. Melbourne, Australia (+1)
4. Cairns, Australia (+5)
5. Perth, Australia (+8)
6. Brisbane, Australia (+4)
7. Auckland, New Zealand (-2)
8. Christchurch, New Zealand (-1)
9. Surfers Paradise, Australia (+6)
10. Byron Bay, Australia (+1)

*Top 10 Travellers’ Choice New Zealand Destinations:*
(2013 is the first time there is a dedicated list of winners for New Zealand)

1. Queenstown
2. Auckland
3. Christchurch
4. Wellington
5. Milford Sound
6. Rotorua
7. Wanaka
8. Taupo
9. Dunedin
10. Blenheim


----------



## Guest

*NZ tops in Telegraph Travel Awards*


New Zealand / Beach near Dunedin by jfd83, on Flickr​
Readers of the The Daily Telegraph have named New Zealand the best country in the world and Air New Zealand one of the best long-haul airlines, in the newspaper's annual travel awards. More than 75,000 people had their say in deciding the winners of this year's awards, which recognise tour operators, destinations and holidays that exceed guests' expectations. *It's the second year running that New Zealand has won best-country honours*, something the Telegraph attributed to its "mix of old-fashioned Englishness, stunning alpine scenery, vibrant Polynesian culture and obsession with extreme sport". "The Land of the Long White Cloud casts its spell over many people in many places, but seems to exert a special hold over British travellers," the paper said. "Apart from its sheer physical beauty, New Zealand is also a very compact country, which is fully geared to the needs of time-poor visitors, whether you're enjoying a family campervan trip or staying at a top-notch country lodge." New Zealand's people - "friendly, relaxed and a little eccentric" - were singled out as being one of the country's biggest assets. "Passionate travellers themselves, New Zealanders are the world's most natural hosts." Tourism New Zealand Regional Manager UK and Europe, Danielle Genty-Nott, said the accolade was a "huge honour" for the country and thanked voters of the well-respected awards for their "on-going support of New Zealand". "It's hugely exciting to know that our beautiful and diverse country is providing inspiration to readers of the Telegraph and that their experiences of New Zealand are ones they treasure." Air New Zealand, which along with Emirates was named runner-up to Singapore Airlines in the best long-haul airline category, was lauded for its efforts to "narrow the comfort gap between the front of the aircraft and the back". "The three-seat-wide Skycouch in economy and the Spaceseat, which is designed for couples, in premium economy are real innovations," the paper wrote.

*Telegraph Travel Awards 2013

Best country: New Zealand*


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice new photos SYDNEY


Thanks CG :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Record number of visitors despite early Easter*


Nelson, New Zealand Xmas 2008 by roblangdon_oldacct, on Flickr​
Visitor arrivals in April 2013 (200,600) were up 3 percent from April 2012, Statistics New Zealand said today. This was the highest ever for an April month, surpassing the previous high recorded in April 2011 (197,800). "Visitor numbers increased despite the earlier timing of Easter," population statistics manager Andrea Blackburn said. "This year Easter fell in March, compared with early April last year. As a result, visitor arrivals this April were down in the first week of the month, but well up during the rest of the month." The number of visitors from China showed the biggest change, with 6,600 more arrivals in April 2013 than in April 2012. The majority of these visitors were holidaymakers. There were 2.616 million visitors in the April 2013 year, unchanged from the April 2012 year. More visitors came from China and Australia, but this was offset by fewer visitors from the United Kingdom, Malaysia, France, and South Africa. New Zealand residents departed on 184,900 overseas trips in April 2013. This was up 1 percent from April 2012, and a record for an April month, even though Easter fell in March this year. In the April 2013 year, New Zealand residents departed on 2.160 million overseas trips, up 2 percent from the previous year. The biggest increase was in trips to the United States (up 13,900), helped by a more favourable currency exchange rate. New Zealand had a seasonally adjusted net gain (more arrivals than departures) of 1,600 migrants in April 2013. This is the highest net gain since January 2010 (1,800). The increased net gain of migrants was due to more arrivals, along with fewer New Zealand citizens departing to Australia.


----------



## Guest

*Waiheke Island named in top 10 South Pacific islands list*


22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​
Auckland's Waiheke Island has been ranked in the top 10 islands to visit in the South Pacific by an influential travel review website. The annual TripAdvisor Travelers Choice Destination awards honour top travel places worldwide, based on millions of reviews and opinions from travellers. Waiheke Island - described as a haven of beautiful beaches, gastronomical treasures and small wineries - features alongside a range of stand-out Pacific Island destinations, including Bora Bora and Taveuni Island in Fiji. In the same poll, *Auckland central was rated the second best destination in New Zealand. Auckland was also the only destination in New Zealand to have three beaches in the top 10 list,* with Piha ranked number three and neighbouring west coast beaches Bethells and Karekare also placing in the top 10. "These accolades reinforce the transformation that Auckland is going through and cements our reputation as a destination in our own right," says ATEED (Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development) tourism manager Jason Hill ... MORE


----------



## Guest

*100% Middle-earth a winner for tourism*


Air New Zealand "The Hobbit" livery ZK-OKP _02 by grainofbluerice, on Flickr​
Investment in marketing New Zealand’s association with the Hobbit trilogy is paying off in increased visitor motivation and arrivals, says Tourism New Zealand’s (TNZ) Chief Executive Kevin Bowler. “Information gathered from three separate research sources is really starting to present a positive picture for the country thanks to The Hobbit Trilogy and our 100% Middle-earth, 100% Pure New Zealand campaign,” says Kevin. Kevin and other Tourism New Zealand executives are this week presenting the organisation’s new three-year marketing strategy to industry. Kevin says Tourism New Zealand’s own Active Considerer monitor shows the impact of the campaign, first launched in August 2012, in key markets. “We asked specific questions about the campaign in the AC monitor in seven key markets and 82 per cent of respondents state the campaign increases their interest in New Zealand, and 73 per cent state the campaign improved their opinions of New Zealand. “In terms of actual arrivals, we know from the International Visitor Arrivals data that for January-April 2013, holiday arrivals into New Zealand are up a very pleasing 10 per cent on last year. “Notably, holiday arrivals from the United States, a key target market for our Middle-earth campaign, are up 23 per cent on the same period last year. “This increase in holiday arrivals over January-April perfectly coincides with the release of the first Hobbit film and a significant increase in our efforts to promote New Zealand as a holiday destination off the back of it. “Finally, new information gathered from the International Visitor Survey shows that 8.5 per cent of all international visitors surveyed January to March this year, say The Hobbit was a factor in stimulating their interest in New Zealand as a destination ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO, OLD TE AROHA ROAD by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Summer visits to tourist attractions rise nearly 17%*


TAURANGA | MT MAUNGANUI 26 DEC 10 by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​
The number of visitors to key tourist attractions in the Bay of Plenty is up 16.8% year on year for the six months to the end of April 2013. The figures released today in the Tourism Bay of Plenty Attraction Monitor measure total visitors to eight local attractions and activities, including White Island Tours, the Comvita Visitors Centre and Waimarino Adventure Park. Tourism Bay of Plenty general manager Rhys Arrowsmith says the encouraging figures align with the increase of guest nights which jumped by almost 20% in March year on year and were up 86,000 compared to the first quarter of 2012. “While we will always be known for our stunning beaches, from Waihi beach to Ohope beach, it has been encouraging to see that our visitors are active while in the region, exploring everything we have to offer, which is plenty of course. “The tourism sector has enjoyed a buoyant summer season. With the continued growth the cruise sector and new initiatives announced last week to promote the region, there is a feeling of optimism amongst tourist operators.” ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Middle-earthers bewitch foreign tourists*


Middle of Middle Earth, New Zealand by Bernzfotos, on Flickr​
Hobbits, elves and dragons appear to be luring tourists to New Zealand as fans await their first glimpse of the second movie in the Hobbit trilogy. Figures released by Tourism New Zealand show that international visitor numbers rose 10 per cent from January through April when compared with the same period last year. The agency said a survey indicated that 8.5 per cent of visitors cited The Hobbit as one reason for coming and that 13 per cent took part in some kind of hobbit-themed tourism such as visiting a film set. Warner Bros will release the first teaser-trailer of The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug today. The second film will premiere on December 13 in Los Angeles. The trilogy is directed by Sir Peter Jackson. The opener The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, was released in December last year to mixed reviews but proved popular with audiences, earning a little over US$1 billion ($1.27 billion) at the box office. More than 500,000 tourists visited New Zealand in the first four months of the year. About the same number again visited for other reasons, such as for work or to visit relatives. Tourism New Zealand has been running a "100 per cent Middle-earth" marketing campaign linked to the movies.


----------



## Guest

*Hot Water Beach Named in Top 10 Mineral Baths in the World*


Hot Water Beach, Near Whitianga by dominic_tristram, on Flickr​
HOT WATER BEACH has been named in the top 10 mineral bath experiences in the world in the Lonely Planet’s 1000 Ultimate Sights guide. New Zealand featured 15 times in the book among the world's best waterfalls, most oversized animals, greatest geysers, flashiest lighthouses, most breathtaking viewing platforms, underwater sights and more. Hot Water Beach is third in the list of 'Top Baths' behind the Champagne-Glass Whirlpool Bath, New York USA (1) and Les Bains de Marrakech, Morocco (2). The compilation of ultimate sights is making news headlines around the world, further raising the profile of what is now a must-do attraction for international visitors ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

This video is definitely worth watching - it is stunning !

68530000​


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ Premium Economy cabin wins big at Skytrax Awards*


Air New Zealand 77W Premium Economy Cabin by lindsay.gardiner, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand’s Premium Economy Class has taken top honours overnight at the prestigious 2013 Skytrax World Airline Awards, sweeping the board in all three Premium Economy categories. The airline took home the awards for ‘Best Premium Economy Class’, ‘Best Premium Economy Class Seat’ and ‘Best Premium Economy Class Onboard Catering’ for its Premium Economy cabin on board its Boeing 777-300 fleet. The World Airline Awards are the global benchmark of airline excellence. The awards are determined each year by the Skytrax airline passenger satisfaction survey of more than 18 million airline passengers from over 160 countries. The study covers over 200 airlines and measures passenger satisfaction across more than 40 key performance indicators of airline product and service including onboard seat comfort, food and staff service. Air New Zealand General Manager Customer Experience Calum Laming collected the awards in Paris overnight and said the accolades reaffirm the airline is delivering a world-class Premium Economy product and travel experience for its customers ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Sofitel Makes Travel+Leisure Magazine Asia’s Top Five List*


QUEENSTOWN by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​
One of the world’s most respected travel magazines, Travel+Leisure Asia, has named Sofitel Queenstown Hotel & Spa in its top five list of hotels in the Australia, New Zealand and South Pacific region. The hotel scored fourth place out of five hotels nominated in Travel+Leisure (T+Ls) Oceania category, with a score of 90.00 out of 100 in regards to its perceived service with guests. Sofitel Queenstown Hotel & Spa’s General Manager Vincent Macquet says the hotel’s ambassadors are to thank for the accolade, as it is Sofitel’s unique approach to personal service referred to by the French hoteliers as cousu main. “To be named in the top five hotels in our region is a wonderful accomplishment,” Mr Macquet said. “Sofitel and its ambassadors (employees) link the world with French elegance across a collection of addresses worldwide, including Queenstown, and we offer our guests a cousu main (tailor made) service enriched with emotion, performance and a passion for excellence. “The team working at the hotel really are outstanding, evidenced from the high scores we’ve earned and terrific response we’ve received from the magazine’s many readers and our many international guests travelling here from Asia Pacific.” Sofitel Queenstown Hotel & Spa has received several notable accolades from T+L in the United States and Asia in recent years. In 2011 the hotel beat out thousands of others worldwide to take first place in Travel+Leisure USA’s World’s Best Spa award category, and in 2012 earned a place in T+L’s World’s Best Awards as one of the top ten best cities across Australia, New Zealand, and the South Pacific. For more on the hotel visit www.sofitel.com


----------



## Guest

*Convention centres take New Zealand to the next level*


Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
New Zealand could have three new convention centres up and running by 2019, with a total capacity increase of around 6000 delegates. Conventions and Incentives New Zealand (CINZ) chief executive Alan Trotter told a media briefing at the opening of MEETINGS 2013 in Auckland today, the increased capacity would take New Zealand to the next level and create new opportunities for marketing New Zealand as a business event destination. "The new convention centres will also drive greater hotel investment and benefit the wider tourism industry. Trotter said the huge increase in delegate capacity will create challenges and opportunities, in terms of filling the convention centres and making them sustainable. "Lead times are anything between three and seven years so 2019 sounds a long time, but in terms of how the market works it's not. As soon as these projects are confirmed the industry needs to get out marketing because they need to be full and they need to hit the ground running." MEETINGS 2013, the biggest business tourism industry expo in New Zealand history, is showcasing New Zealand's multi-million dollar business tourism industry to 185 hosted buyers from Australia, China, South East Asia and North America and 400 local day buyers. A record 180 suppliers are taking part in the two day exhibition. Auckland Tourism Events and Economic Development (ATEED) chief executive Brett O'Reilly confirmed a high degree of confidence from investors in Auckland as a result of the international convention centre announcement. "Four new hotel developments are planned in the next three years and we expect to see several more," he said ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

allenginsberg said:


> Wow!!! nice picture...................
> I like it..................


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Tourism industry innovation set to grow*


Milford Sound. Mountains in the early morning mist. New Zealand. by jheritage70, on Flickr​
New Government investment in the tourism industry will help it seize international opportunities and grow its contribution to New Zealand’s economy, the Tourism Industry Association New Zealand (TIA) says. Innovation is vital to keep New Zealand on the radar for international travellers, TIA Chairman Norm Thompson says. To provide the best foundation for our international tourism marketing, we need to ensure we have the strongest possible foundations on the ground. “New Zealand has some of the most innovative tourism operators in the world and the new Tourism Growth Partnership will help us develop more world-leading ideas and respond to new market opportunities,” Mr Thompson says. TIA has worked with the Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment (MBIE) to develop the criteria for the type of projects that could qualify for Tourism Growth Partnership funding. The Tourism Growth Partnership’s focus on boosting innovation and lifting productivity supports the work TIA is doing to lead the development of a National Tourism Plan. Due to be launched at the 2013 TIA Summit in Wellington on 1 October, the National Tourism Plan will set targets and provide direction for the tourism industry through to 2025. Its objective is to generate substantively higher growth with a focus on value, increased private sector investment, improved sector productivity and public sector support, all underpinning a world-class visitor experience. “We welcome the confidence the Government is showing in the tourism industry. I’m confident that we will be able to repay its investment many times over with significant growth in the $9.6 billion that international visitors currently spend each year and the creation of many more jobs throughout the country,” Mr Thompson says.


----------



## Guest

*Guest nights climb to new high - Stastics New Zealand*


Lake Tekapo, Canterbury, New Zealand by Bass Photography, on Flickr​
The trend for national guest nights has strengthened and is showing sustained growth for the latest 12 months, Statistics New Zealand said today. The trend is now at the highest level recorded in the 17-year history of the series. “The trend for both main islands, as well as for international guest nights, is on the rise,” acting industry and labour statistics manager Clara Eatherley said. "The trend for domestic guest nights remains flat, but this may change when data for future months is added to the series." Monthly movements for May 2013 (after removing seasonal variation) were:
• National guest nights rose 10 percent, reversing the large fall in April. 
• Domestic guest nights rose 16 percent, and international guest nights rose 2.9 percent. 
• North Island guest nights rose 11 percent, and South Island guest nights rose 8.6 percent. 
• Guest nights for all four accommodation types rose.

Guest night movements have been volatile for several months. Great weather and early Easter this year boosted figures for March, but this was followed by a fall in April. Also, while the school holidays fell entirely in April in 2012, this year they fell partly in May, contributing to the latest rise.


----------



## Guest

*Air NZ celebrates double win at 2013 World Travel Awards*


22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​
Air New Zealand is celebrating a double victory at the prestigious World Travel Awards announced in Dubai, United Arab Emirates overnight. Air New Zealand has been voted Australasia's Leading Airline for the fifth year in a row and its new Koru Lounge at Christchurch International Airport has scooped the prize for Australasia’s Leading Airline Lounge. Air New Zealand General Manager Customer Experience Calum Laming, who is in Dubai to accept the awards, says it’s a real honour to enjoy such success up against some of the world’s biggest airlines operating in the Australasian market. “To be named as the leading airline in Australasia for the fifth consecutive year is an incredible achievement and a true testament to the diligent work of all Air New Zealand staff. To have our Koru Lounge at Christchurch International Airport also voted Australasia’s best airline lounge is an outstanding result.” ... *MORE*


----------



## Guest

*Queenstown on top*


21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​
Queenstown has come out on top in a poll of Tripadvisor website users, judged the top destination in New Zealand. The website praised the resort town's mixture of "staggering beauty and heart-pumping thrills". The Travelers' Choice 2013 Awards for top destinations are based on millions of reviews and opinions from TripAdvisor travelers. Auckland Central was No 2 on the list of top Kiwi destinations, with website users exhorted to "find Polynesian handicrafts at Otara Market or people-watch in bustling Ponsonby and Parnell. Adventure junkies can get their fix from kayaking, sailing and high-octane [bungy] jumping."


----------



## Yellow Fever

like


----------



## GFKT

^^Why have you posted "like" on many threads?


----------

